# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  عزيزى العميل  مرحباً بك فى بنك النكت

## بنت شهريار

_

 


اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل








مرحباً بكم فى بنك النكت

منذ الآن سنقوم بتجميع النكت بجمع انواعها 

فى بنك النكت

لتيسير الحصول عليها

وكمان الفوايد

ويمكن فى الاخر نعمل سحب على اجمل نكتة

بس اكيد الاجمل اننا وقت مانحتاج للضحكة الجميلة

نروح فوراً على بنك النكت

فى انتظاركم 

تحياتى ومودتى

_

----------


## بنت شهريار

راجل خلف سبع أولاد .... سما نفسه سفن آب 


كمسرى ماشى فى جنازة بيقول يا جماعة الجنازة فضيا قدام


محشش سأل واحدة اسمك ايه؟ اجابت : أسماء. فقال: يعني ما فيش اسم محدد


مرة واحد بتاع سمك ابنه مات فماشى فى الجنازة يقول :كان صاحى وبيلعب


واحد ندل فتح مصنع بيبسي كتب على كل علبة : رج جيدا قبل الفتح


واحد بيقول لصاحبه ... الحق الثعبان دخل غرفة حماتك ... قاله: سيبه يستاهل


واحد قال لأبنه نابليون وهو أدك كان أول واحد في الفصل ،،
 رد الواد على والده نابليون وهو أدك يا بابا كان إمبراطور


واحد ملحن دخل مبنى ماسبيرو علشان يعتمدوه ملحن ..فقالوله كل جمله نقولهالك لحنها 
.. فاقالوله..لحن واحد حرامى .. راح ملحنها
 قالوله اتنين حراميه .. راح ملحنها
قالوله بقه شله حراميه .. قالهم .. بلادى بلادى بلادى


مره استاذ تربيه فنيه حب يختبر التلاميذ. فقل لهم انا عايزكم ترسموا حمار غيبا
فوقف تلميذ وقال طيب لو سمحت يااستاذ  ..  اخرج بره علشان محدش يغش


مره واحد مسطول اوى راجع بيتهم الساعه اتنين بليل فاخته فتحت له الباب قام ضربها بالقلم على وشها طاخ وقالها كنتى فين لحد دلوقتى


واحد شكله غلبان ويصعب على الكافر قاعد على قهوه باصص لكوبايه شاى قدامه ومتنح ! 
شافه واحد رذل عامل نفسه فتوه فقال اما اروح اتتنطط عليه شويه 
راح داخل عليه وشادد الكوبايه من قدامه وشربها على بق واحد  وحطها قدامه فاضيه وقال له :
ماتنساش تدفع البقشيش !
الراجل راح منفجر فى العياط والنهنهه .. لدرجه انه صعب على الفتوه 
 فخبط على كتفه وقاله : ياراجل ماتعملش فى نفسك كده ، معقوله راجل بشنبات يعيط علشان كوبايه شاى بخمسين قرش؟
انا مش باعيط علشان الشاى ، بس انهارده اسؤا يوم فى حياتى !
صحيت الصبح متاخر ، فاخذت الموتوسيكل بتاع اخويا علشان الحق الشغل بس برضه وصلت متاخر وصاحب الشغل هزقنى ، ماستحملتش ورديت عليه راح طاردنى !
جيت اخد الموتوسيكل واروح لقيته اتسرق ، رحت ابلغ اخويا اتهمنى بالسرقته ! 
وبعد ماضربونى فى القسم علشان اعترف طلعونى بكفاله مش عارف هسددها ازاى !
وحتى لما قررت انتحر ، جيت اشرب كوبايه السم ، جيت انت وخطفتها من ايدى.  


بلدياتنا نجح في انتخابات مجلس الشعب ، ففي اول جلسة قاعد جنب واحد افندى
 فالأفندى عزم عليه بسيجارة مارلبورو
وبعد شويه بيسالوا إيه رأيك في الديمقراطية ياحاج؟؟
.. فرد الحاج : والله أحسن من الكيلوبترا 


مره 3 اطفال راحو محل لعب اطفال ... الطفل قاله يا عمو ياعمو عندك بلونه قاله اه جاب السلم وطلع جاب بلونه ونزل . سأل التانى وانت عايز ايه قاله عايز بلونه قاله ما قولتش ليه انا كنت فوق جاب السلم وطلع جابلو بلونه وهوه فوق سأل التالث قاله عايز بلونه قاله لا نزل الراجل و قال للتالت عايز ايه قاله عايز بلونتين  



واحده حامل راحت تولد ، الدكتور طلع اول طفل ضربه على ظهره وحطه على جنب جه وطلع التانى ضربة على ضهرة وحطه على جنب 
 بيطلع التالت ما رضيش يطلع قال للممرضه تعالى كملى انتى انا تعبت ،، قام بص الطفل التالت وقالها الراجل اللى بيضرب العيال مشى ولا لسه 


مره واحد ركب اوتوبيس شاف واحده قاعده راح بصلها فبصتله ، ضحكلها ضحكتله ، غمزلها غمزتله 
 راح شاورلها على المحطه ،، فنزلت ....راح قعد مكانها  




ملطووووووووووش

----------


## ناصرالصديق

ابو العربى 


ابو العربى بينده على ام العربى  من الشارع 

احدفى النظاره والمنديل 

ام العربى  حدفت النظاره من البكونة  اتكسرت 

قالها خلاص بقة 


اطلع اخد المنديل ................!

----------


## بنت شهريار

قرية اهلها اشتكوا ان الامام يلقي خطب طويلة جدا جدا في الصلاة فاشتكوا الي 
الاوقاف التي ارسلت لهم اماما جديدا ولكنه كرر نفس المشكلة فاعادوا الشكوى 
فارسلت لهم الاوقاف شيخا آخر وحذرته من الاطالة. 
وصل الامام الجديد فدخل المسجد وصعد المنبر وحيّا المصلين وسأل: 
اتعرفون قصة سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام؟ 
فرد المصلون كلهم: نعم . 
فنظر الامام الى المؤذن وقال: اقم الصلاة. 
ولما فرغ من صلاته استوقف الناس وسألهم: اتعرفون قصة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام؟ 
فرد المصلون : نعم. 
فقال لهم : ماتجوش الجمعة الجايـــة 



اتنين مساطيل قاعدين في استاد القاهرة ، واحد بيقول للتاني :تقدر تلفلي الملعب 
ده في اد ايه ؟ 
التاني : الفهولك في سجارتين 



مقاول احضر مجموعة من الصعايدة لبناء كنيسة وطبعاً عارفين الصعايدة بيحبوا 
الغناء اثناء العمل قعدوا يغنوا " هيلا هيلا صلوا عا النبي " المقاول سمعهم 
قالهم هاتخربوا بيتي مش معقول تبنوا كنيسة وتغنوا " صلوا عا النبي " غنوا 
اي حاجة تانية ، في اليوم التالي سمعهم بيغنوا " هيلا هيلا بص عا الحيطة "انظر 
للحائط وجد مكتوبا عليه " صلوا عا النبي " 


محشش يسأل: اليوم سبت وإلا احد ؟ قالو: الإثنين . قال :ماشاء لله كلهم مجتمعين؟



واحد نحس كل ما يشوف متش كورة للفريق بتاعة . الفريق بتاعة يخسر .كل مرة على كدة . لحد ما فى يوم قرر انه ميتفرجش على كورة تانى . 
فكان فى يوم فى متش كورة للفريق بتاعة . و الفريق بتاعة جاب جون . جة يتفرج على الجون فى الاعادة الجون طلع كورنر .



واحده بلدياتنا
قالت لجوزها قولى كلمه حلوه قال لها بسبوسه
قالت له يا اخى قولى كلمه تهزنى قال لها مرجيحه
قالت له قولى كلمه احس فيها انى مراتك قال لها انتى طالق



واحد بلدياتنا ركب سيارة مرسيدس حديثه فتح الراديو لقي المذيعه بتقول 
هنا لندن راح قايل: يلعن ابو السرعة




مرة واحد عجلاتى قعد على قهوة
طلب كاوتشينو



مره واحد بخيل اوى بعت ابنه يشترى له بعشره صاغ جبنه .....راح الواد 
ورجع بعد شويه وقاله بابا البقال بيقولك تعال الحس السكينه



واد بيقول لابوه البخيل هات 2 جنية عشان عايز اروح لحسنين .. فقاله 
خد الجنيه ده وروح لحسن



تاكسي...مصطفى كامل عالبحر؟ مشفتووش!



محشش نائم جت امه تصحيه في الصباح قالت قوم يا ولدي الشمس طلعت
 قالها دخليها واقفلي الباب




مسطول دخل عزا حب يتفلسف قال يا سبحان الله الانسان ده زي البني آدم 
بالظبط اذا توفي مات

----------


## the_chemist

ماشي يا صاحبة قصر الترعة السلطانى

بيقول لك

واحد بلدياتنا راح للدكتور و مراته حامل
الدكتور كتب له في الروشته: ممنوع شرب الماء نهائيا حتى لا يصدأ القفل

واحد بلدياتنا حب يشرب لبن سخن ولع في الجاموسة

في الجيش كانوا بياخدوا بتوع بلد معينة يدخلوهم سلاح الانشاءات و كانوا بيعرفوهم أن معظمهم اسمه جمعة و بينطقوها "دمعة"
فواحد منهم حب يعمل ناصح الشاويش بيسأله اسمك ايه؟
بلدياتنا: جمعة
أنت من دشنا    بلدياتنا: لع من البلد اللى دمبها

7 أخوات من بلدياتنا اشتروا تاكسي 7 راكب و جابوا سواق يسوقه
كل واح خاف من إخواته فقرروا يركبوا كلهم مع السواق
و بعد كام شهر مفيش إيراد
جه ابن عمهم أستاذ الاقتصاد في أمريكا
و بعد دراسة متأنية للوضع قال في تأكيد: غيروا السواق

تسلمى يا بنت السلطان

و هنشارك تانى إن شاء الله

----------


## ناصرالصديق

مره واحد بلدياتنا  اشترى  عربيه  علشان  يعملها تاكسى 



كل ما حد يشاور  له    .............  يقوله  تاكس  

يرد  .......... ايوه تاكس !


هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ابو العربى من اولها
دا انا هرفه قضييييييييييييييييييييييييية

نورت ناصر
نورت كيميائى
فى انتظاركم
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

شكرا يا قمر علي الموضوع الجااااااااااامد ده :y: 
ان شاء الله تبقي اكبر مكتبة نكت في التاريخ

مرة تلاتة اندال داخلين مسابقة  :Omg: 
الاول قال انا اندل واحد فيكوا حتي بصوا 
قام رايح شاف واحدة ست كبيرة بتعدي الشارع قام مشنكلها ورامي العكاز بتاعها  :O O: 

التاني قال انا اندل منك 
قام راح لنفس الست قالها معلش ياحاجة وقومها واداهاه العكاز  :Ala: 
وقام مشنكلها تاني كسرلها العكاز  ::rolleyes:: 

التالت قال لا انا اندل منكوا انتوا الاتنين عشان 

































































































































































الست دي تبقي امي هههههههههههههههههههه  :Evil 2:   :Evil 2:   :Evil 2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلووووووووووووووووووووووة يامصراوية
ونعم النداااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك العاطر حبيبتى

----------


## ناصرالصديق

ابو ال ..............؟

اشترى سمكة واح البيت 


 قال لام ال.....................؟

خدى السمكة دى اقليها  

قالت.............. مافيش زيت  وانت عارف كيلو الزيت بعشرة  جنيه 


قالها ........... خلاص  اشويها   


قالت ............. مافيش غاز 


قالها .............. خلاص اعمليها بالبطاطس 

قالت ............... كيلوا الطماطم  بخمسة جنيه 



اخد السمكة ورماها البحر 


السمكة طلعت  تجرى فى الميه  وتقول  


تحيا مصر ..............  تحيا مصر

----------


## mido_0a0

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انا عجبني الموضوع فقلت اشارك فيه ازا مافيش مانع  وقولولي ايه رايكو

فرختين مشيين الاولى معلقه بيضه على رقبتها فالتانيه بتسألها ايه البيضه دى قالتلها دى صورتى وانا صغيره

.................................................. .................................................. .........


مره واحد بلديتنا ضاعت منه المحفظه فبلغ وعمل محضر فالظابط قاله متقلقش هنجيبهالك من تحت الارض وهو خارج لقى ناس بتحفر عشان مترو الانفاق فقالهم ....... شدو حلكم يارجاله سوده وبسوسته


.................................................. .................................................. ....


مسؤ ل كبير يفتتح حمام سباحه كبير فى سوهاج فكان مدير الحمام بيشرحله مميزات الحمام فقال : ده يا افندم المنط العشرين متر اطلع يا محمدين نط فنط
وده يا فندم المنط الاربعين متر اطلع يا حسنين نط فنط
فقال المسؤل هايل هايل
قال المدير : ولسه كمان يا فندم لما نملاه ميه !!!!!!!


.................................................. ..................................................


واحد بلديتنا سأل واحده اجنبيه قالها انتى منين ؟ قالتلو : وات؟ ( what ) قالها : اجدع ناس الوتاوته

.................................................. .................................................. ....



واحد بيسأل صاحبه هو ايه الفرق بين تجارة الحشيش وتجارة عين شمس ؟ قام صاحبه قاله تجارة عين شمس 4 سنين انما تجارة الحشيش أقلها 25 سنة


.................................................. .................................................. ....
مرة واحد بيحلم كل يوم بماتشات كتاكيت... راح للدكتور... فقاله هديلك حقنة دلوقتي ومش هاتحلم بيهم تاني خالص... قاله خليها بكرة يا دكتور علشان النهاردة ماتش النهائي 

-----------------------------------

صيدلي اتجوز صيدلانية... خلغوا تركبية... 
بدل ما يهشتكوها.. كانوا بيرجوها 

---------------------------------

واحد بلديتنا حب يعمل ارهابى.. خطف ابنه.. محدش سأل عليه قتله 


---------------------------------

واحد أعمى فتّح ... من الفرحة اتشل 

-------------------------------

مره واحد صعيدى حلم انه بيحفر فى بير غويييييط.. صحى لقى ايده فى مناخيره 

-------------------------------

واحد صعيدي دخل الجيش ووقف حراسة على بوابة معسكر... عدى عليه الشاويش "محمد" وقاله:اللواء "فريد" جه؟ قاله : ماجاش يا شاويش "محمد"...

وبعد ساعة رجع له الشاويش محمد وسأله: اللواء "فريد" جه؟ قاله لسه ما جاش...

وبعد ساعة رجع له تانى وسأله اللواء "فريد" جه؟ قال له لسه ما جاش...

وبعد ساعة جه اللواء "فريد"... فقاله العسكرى : أنت فين من بدري الشاويش "محمد" حيخرب بيتك كككككككك

------------------------------

واحد محشش قاعد مع اصحابه و بيحكيلهم : انا مره طلعلى اسد و كان فى ايدى كباية ميه رميته بيها الاسد طلع يجرى... رد عليه واحد من اللى قاعدين قاله صح انا لما قابلت نفس الاسد ضربته بالقلم ايدى اتبلت 

------------------------------

مره واحد بيقول لواحد صاحبه: اسكت مش انا حماتى ماتت امبارح... قاله لا حول الله يا رب... ماتت ازاى الست دى؟

قاله وانا واقف معاها فى البلكونه وقعت من الدور الخامس... قاله لا حول الله يا رب دى موته وحشه أوى...

قاله لأ.. ماهى ماوقعتش على الارض... قاله امال ماتت ازاى؟ 

قاله وقعت على سلك الكهرباء... قاله يا ساتر يارب دى موته وحشه أوى.. ماتت من الكهرباء طبعا...

قاله لأ يا عم.. ماهى الكهرباء كانت مقطوعه... قاله امال ماتت ازاى بس؟ 

قاله اصل السلك نطرها في حمام السباحه... قاله لا اله الا الله ماتت غرقانه...

قاله بس يا عم اعوذ بالله... ماهي اول ما نزلت فى الميه... الطشه رفعتها على منط الحمام وطلعت عندى فى البلكونه تانى... قاله امال انت بتقول ماتت ازاى؟ 

قاله ما انا لما ما لقيتش فايدة رحت خانقها بالإيشارب 

----------------------------------

مرة اتنين صعايدة ماشيين ف الصحرا... طلع عليهم اسد... راح واحد منهم رمي عليه طوبة وطلع يجرىىىىىى... وبص وراه لقي صاحبه واقف ما بيجريش... قال له مش بتجري ليه؟ قال له واجري ليه؟ هو انا اللي ضربته؟؟؟؟؟ 

--------------------------------

واحد بلدياتنا خلصت مدة رخصة عربيته قال لأبوه : رخصتى خلصت... قاله: من كتر لفك فى الشوارع 

--------------------------------

جماعة صعايدة بينضفوا الحيطة بالمية... الكهرباء مسكت في واحد منهم قعدوا يشدوه و يضربوه عشان يبعد عن الحيطة.. وفي الاخر ودوه المستشفى وكانت نتيجة تقرير الطب الشرعى: سبب الوفاة.. ضرب أفضى الى موووووووت 

--------------------------------

ابو العربى قابل مذيعة قالت له انا سمعت كتير عن بطولاتك فى الحرب...
قالها طبعا ابو العربى يسد فى كل مكان فى 48 واليمن و56 و67 و73 والعراق... قالت المذيعه طب هأسألك كام سؤال...

- لو انت فى الحرب وطلع عليك دبابتين ومعاك قنبلتين هتعمل ايه؟
-قالها: هادخل عليهم وأفجرهم

-طيب لو خمسه؟؟؟؟؟؟
قالها: هادخل عليهم بالسلاح الأبيض

-طيب لو اربع دبابات... و عشر عساكر... وطيارتين؟

قالها جرى ايه يا وليه هو مفيش حد بيحارب غيرى وللا إيه؟؟؟ 

-----------------------------------

واحدة كل يوم تصحي من النوم تلاقي هدومها كلها ميه... خدت راي جارتها... قالتلها اعملي نفسك نايمة وشوفي الميه بتيجي منين... وهي نايمة لقت جوزها قاعد يتفرج علي قناة لبنان... وكل ما يشوف واحدة حلوة... يقول دي حلوة... ودي... اتفوووووو 

----------------------------------

واحد سنانه كلها طايرة ما عدا الانياب... قدم علي وظيفة عينوه خرامة 

----------------------------------

مرة صرصار كان ميت علي نفسه م الضحك .. ليه؟ علشان كان بيجري وراه واحد احول... 

---------------------------------

صعيدي وقفت علي وشه دبانة... بيهشها... قالت له حتي انت يا معفن!!!!! 

---------------------------------

واحد صعيدي نزل يتمشي.. جابوه من ع الحدود 

---------------------------------

واحد اسود اتجوز واحدة سودة زيه.. جابوا ولد ابيض.. سموه مش ممكن 

---------------------------------

فرخة اتجوزت فيل... جابوا تشيكن فيليه 

---------------------------------

مرة واحد رخم ضرسه كان بيوجعه... راح للدكتور وقاله اخلعلي كل ضروسي وسيبه لوحده زي الكلب 

--------------------------------

صعيدي اشتري كمبيوتر... شال ال mouse وحط جاموسة 

--------------------------------

واحد عند دكتور العيون... فالدكتور بيسأله... تقدر تميز العلامات اللي في اللوحة دي؟؟؟ قاله طبعا.. بس هي فين اللوحة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


--------------------------------

بلدياتنا عند دكتور العيون... بيقوله.. داكتور.. كل ما اشرب شاي عيني توجعني!!!

قاله متأكد انك بتطلع المعلقة من الكوباية بعد ما تقلب؟؟؟؟؟ 

--------------------------------

بخيل وهو بيموت قعد يسال علي عياله.. فين محمد؟؟ قال محمد نعم يابا.. وفين محمود؟ رد محمود وهو بيعيط انا هنا يابا.. الاب: ايه ده؟ انتم الاتنين هنا وسايبين نور الصالة قايد 

--------------------------------

واحد عنده مزرعة فراخ.. دخل المزرعة لقي كل فرخة بايضة بيضة واحدة بس.. مسك فرخة من رجليها ونتف ريشها وقطعها.. وقال للفراخ اللي مش هتجيب بكرة خمس بيضات هقطعها زي الفرخة دي.. تاني يوم لقي كل الفراخ بايضة خمس بيضات ماعدا فرخة بايضة تلات بيضات بس.. فقاللها ايه ده؟؟ قالت له استر عليا ده انا ديييييييييييك 

--------------------------------

كان فيه خمسة صعايدة سموا نفسهم الشجعان التلاتة 

م
ن
ق
و
ل

----------


## amak_77

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههها
جميلة جدا كل النكت 
ربنا يسعدكم كمان وكمان
وعشان خاطر عبير صاحبة الموضوع انا هقول النكتة دي

مرة تلاتة دمايطة وتلاتة صعايدة مسافرين بلدهم بالقطر ، الصعايدة قطعوا ثلاثة تذاكر للدخول ،أما الدمايطة فقطعوا تذكرة واحدة للدخول ، فالصعايدة قالوا للدمايطة : ازاي تقطعوا تذكرة واحدة وانتم تلاتة ؟ الدمايطة قالوا : ادخلوا وهاتشوفوا احنا هنعمل ايه ، دخل التلات دمايطة الحمام أول ما طلعوا القطر ، مر عليهم بتاع التذاكر في الحمام وقال لهم : تذاكر ! فطلّع واحد منهم يده وعطاه التذكرة ، أخد بتاع التذاكر التذكرة ومشي ، بعدها طلع الدمايطة من الحمام وتحركوا في القطر بحرية تامة ، فقال الصعايدة : والله فكرة حلوة المرة الجاية نعمل زيهم ، جم المرة اللي بعدها الصعايدة قالوا نعمل زي الدمايطة فقطعوا تذكرة واحدة ، بس الدمايطة هذه المرة مقطعوش أي تذكرة خالص ، سألوهم الصعايدة : مقطعتوش ليه تذكرة ؟ قالوا : ادخلوا وهتشوفوا ، دخل الصعايدة الحمام زي الدمايطة وبعد كدة جالهم واحد من الدمايطة عند باب الحمام وقال لهم : تذاكر 

حلوة صصصصحححححح

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*حلوة النكت مووووووووت* 
*بصوا دي بقي* 
*مرة واحد صعيدي وواحد امريكي وواحد فرنساوي جايين من السفر* 
*الامريكاني سبق عالفندق دخل يحجز اوضة قالوله مافيش غير اوضة واحدة فضية فيها العفريت ابو فنلة مقطوعة* 
*قالوهم دي تخاريف ادوهاني* 
*قاام طلع الاوضة العفريت طلع قاله عوووووووووووووو انا العفريت ابو فانلة مقطوعة* 
*قام الراجل صوت وطلع يجري* 
*الفرنساوي دخل الفندق قال عاوز أوضة*
*قالوله مافيش غير اوضة واحدة فضية فيها العفريت ابو فنلة مقطوعة* 
*قالوهم دي تخاريف ادوهاني* 
*قاام طلع الاوضة العفريت طلع قاله عوووووووووووووو انا العفريت ابو فانلة مقطوعة* 
*قام الراجل صوت وطلع يجري* 
*جه الصعيدي قالهم عاوز اوضة*
*قالوله مافيش غير اوضة واحدة فضية فيها العفريت ابو فنلة مقطوعة* 
*قالهم هاتوها انا مابخافش* 
*قاام طلع الاوضة العفريت طلع قاله عوووووووووووووو انا العفريت ابو فانلة مقطوعة* 
*قاله اجري ياله لي امك تخيطهالك           كرررررررررررررررررررر*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ميدووووووو .. مش هقولك انا فطست من الضحك اد ايه
مجموعه تجنن تسلم ايدك

اماااااااااااااااك .. اجدع سلام للدمايطة ان ان ان تشششششششششش

مصراوية ياسكرة .. انا عملت فريق للنكت فى الشغل
وفطسوا من الضحك على اجرى ياله خلى امك تخيطهالك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايديكم 
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_أي خدمة يا جميل ................. بصي دي بقي_

_تلاتة صعايدة بيركبوا ماسورة مجاري_ 
_واحد يحفر ......... التاني يركب المواسير ........... التالت يردم_
_وفي يوم التاني مجاش_
_بقي واحد يحفر والتاني يردم_

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مره واحد اشترى لمبه مسمار دقها في الحيط

واحد بلدياتنا اشتري راديو حط فيه حجرين المذيع اتسطل

مهندس زراعى ظبطوه بيبرسم مع الأرانب

مره واحد بلديتنا لقى خاتم سليمان جه يدعكه فعص العفريت 

عملوا مسابقة لتعجيز الكمبيوتر كل ما حد يسأله سؤال يجاوب عليه فى اقل من دقيقة جه واحد بلدياتنا حط ورقة فيها السؤال بتاعه الكمبيوتر اتحرق وطلع دخان قالوا له : سؤالك كان ايه بلدياتنا : جلت له ابو جردان جبل ما يخلف جردان كان اسمه ايه؟

عشرة صعايدة بيتعلموا ربط الكرافتات تسعة ماتوا وواحد فى حالة حرجة
مره واحد بلدياتنا دخل خلاط الأسمنت طلع منه قال والله منش داخل الملاهي تاني


مرة 5 دخلوا كلية الهندسة اثنين طلعوا مهندسين وثلاثة مدينة نصر


واحد بلديتنا خلع العمة فقد الذاكرة

أبو العربى قابل الوله أينو وقاله مش تباركلى أناهجوز البت سعاد قاله ياراجل ديه متنفعكش قاله ليه قاله ديه بورسعيد كلهامشيت معاها قاله يا راجل هى يعنى بورسعيد كلها أد أيه!!!!

واحد حب يصطاد ارنب - قلد صوت الجزر

واحد رخم جداً دخل السينمــا مالقاش فيهــا غير واحد بس قعد وراه ..وقال له لو سمحت راسك علشان مش شايف 

مرة واحد مسطول بيلعلب كورة اخد الكورة على صدرة طلعها من منخيرة

ضابط المرور بيحقق فى حادث... سأل الاول .. فرد .. يا بية انا اديتة كلاكس .. واديتة انوار وصرخت فية علشان يبعد ومفيش فايده.. سأل التانى ... فرد ... يابية انا اعمل اية ، انا قاعد فى الكشك بتاعى 

جماعة بيحششوا ... فجت كبسه... كل واحد اسـتخبه في شوال جه الظابط ضرب الشوال الاول برجله خرج واحد منهم و اعد يكاكي وعمل نفسه فرخه ضرب التاني خرج واعد يدن وعمل نفسه ديك ضرب التالت مخرجش ضربه تاني مخرجش ضربه جامد المره دي خرج وقال له شوال بطاطس بطاااااااطس انت مابتفهمش

مسطول لابس جزمة ، فردة بيضة والتانية سوده .... قابله مسطول تاني وقاله: "ايه ياواد الجزمه الشيك دي. راح المسطول الاولاني حط رجل علي رجل وقاله: وشرفك إنت.. عندي جوز جزم تاني فى البيت شبهه بالظبت

جماعة مساطيل بيتفرجوا على الاخبار .... فنشرة الاخبار طولت فراح الاولانى قال للتانى :هى لية نشرة الاخبار طولت النهارد كدة؟ فراح التانى رد عية وقال معلش اصل شكلها كدة النهاردة اخر حلقة


مرة واحد سكران بيوقف تاكسي فسأله: فاضي ياسطة فقال له الأسطة: ايوة فاضي فقال له السكران طيب ماتيجي تقعد معايا شوية

مره كان في اتنين مساطيل قاعدين بيحششوا فا واحد بيقول للتاني انا شايفك اتنين فالتاني بيقولوا لا انا الي شايفك تلاته فقالوا الاول لا انا الي شايفك اتنين المهم قالوا خلاص احنا نروح لشيح المساطيل فقال خلاص نروح لشيخ المساطيل فراحوا وعرضوا عليه المشكله. فقالهم خلاص اصحاب المشكله يقعدوا على جنب والباقي ده كولوا يروح 


اثنين سكرانين واحد قال للثانى تعرف بيعملوا اية فى اوروبا لما المطر بيمطر .. قاله لا معرفش .. قال له بيسبوها تمطر

فار محشش قال : كل القطط تحت جزمتى لقى وراه قط اسود قال الا ابو سمره حبيبى 

واحد مسطول كل ما يجي يشنقوه ، الحبل ينقطع نظر للسجان وهو متغاظ وقال له احنا جايين ننشنق ولا جايين نلعب 


واحد مسطول بيسال صاحبه المسطول ايه اسماء اخوتك الشباب؟ قاله:كلهم محسن الا ادهم اسمه تامر

مره واحد بيحشش بيقول لصحبه امبارح جيت اسحب نفس قالوا لى ملكش رصيد


واحد سكران كان بيعاكس وحدة وحشةاوي بالليل فكان بيقول لها يا وحشة يا وحشة راحت ملتفتة ليه وقالت له يا سكران راح قايل لها طب انا سكران حفوء بكرة وانتي

سكران ماسك الفرخة بتاعته ..قاعد يضرب فيها يضرب فيها ويقولها: كل يوم بيض بيض مافيش جبنه



واحد سكران فتح التلاجه وبص للجلي ...وجده بيرتعش :قالوه متخفش هاخد عصير



واحد سكران اتصل على مصر للطيران بيسأل الرحله من القاهره للندن هاتخد اد ايه فرد عليه الاستعلامات وقاله ثانيه قاله السكران طب شكرا



مرة فار سكران على الاخر شافة قط جعان جرى وراة فعدت عربية بسرعة فرمت القط.. والفار اغم علية ولما فاق وشاف القط مفروم قال (يووة هو انا كل ما اسكر اعملى مصيبة) 


مرة واحد مسطول وقف تاكسي كان سواقه برده مسطول قاله تاخد كام وتوديني فين قاله هات اللي تجيبه وانزل هنا 



واحد مسطول راح مطعم وقال لصاحب المطعم سندوتش طعمية من غير سلطة.. صاحب المطعم كمان مسطول قال له من غير سلطة ايه؟ قال له : من غير سلطة قوطة - صاحب المطعم : ماعنديش سلطة قوطة اعمله من غير سلطة طحينة؟؟؟



مرة واحد حشاش لما قبض مرتبة راح البيت وقعد يقسم المرتب 100 ايجار - 100 مصروف بيت -200 حشيش وفجاة وهو قاعد سمع خبط على الباب فقال مين رد علية اللى برة قالوة بوليس فراح مقطع ال200 جنية حشيش 



جماعه صعايده وجماعه فلاحين قاعدين بيحششوا البوليس كبس الفلاحين جريوا والصعايده استخبوا فى البوكس



مرة إتنين مساطيل راكبين عربية فواحد قال للتانى : حاسب قدامك شجرة فالتانى مردش عليه فعلى صوته شوية : قدامك شجرة برضه مردش عليه فقاله : حاسب قداااامك شجرررر .. طاخ خبطوا فى الشجرة فطلع من العربية و قاله .. مش قلتلك قدامك شجرة ؟؟؟ فالتانى رد عليه : و أنا أعملك إيه مش إنت إلى سايق ؟؟؟



مرة واحد مسطول جه يخرج من العربية لقى الدنيا بتمطر راح خارج من الباب التانى



نملة ماشية على حرف كوب عصير فراولة فقالت : ياه اخيرا شفت البحر الاحمر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

. واحد مسطول بيقول لصاحبه مش عارف يأ أخي عود الكبريت ده ما بيولعش ليه مع إنه لسه مولع من شوية

• مرة مدرس رياضة اتجوز مدرسة رياضة خلفوا ولد متساوى الساقين

• ايه الفرق بين الاسبوع وموس الحلاقة والصحراء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الاسبوع فيه حد ، والموس فيه حدين ، والصحراء ما فيهاش حد

• هل تعرف من هو اوفي مخلوق؟ نملة مات زوجها الفيل وقعدت طول حياتها تدفن فيه

• زرافة و فيل وأسد وفأر وثعلب وارنب ماشيين في الغابة ، وقعوا كلهم في حفرة إلا الزرافة ،قالولها :جيبي لنا حبل. قالتلهم :ما فيش. قالولها :إحنا جعانين عايزين ناكل .قالتلهم: ماعرفش أجيب لكم أكل. قالولها: والعمل؟ قالت لهم: كلوا أضعفكم ..... قام الفأر نط مفزوع وقال لهم : اللي حيقرب من الأسد حيعرف شغله

• واحد أحول راح يجيب أبوه من المطار باس الشنطة وشال أبوه

• مرة 10 اغبياء بيلعبوا على الطريق الصحراوى واللي تخبطه العربية مرتين يطلع برة اللعبة

• تايه بيسأل واحد ماشى فى الشارع اية اسرع طريق اروح بيه للمستشفى ؟؟ قالوة غمض عينك وعدى الشارع

• مرة واحد غبي ماشي في الشارع لقي واحد صاحبه قاله ازيك ياعلي شكلك اتغير خالص الثاني رد عليه بس انا مش علي الاول قاله وكمان غيرت اسمك


• سواق ماشى ع الطريق واحد لابس احمر فى احمر شاور له فوقف السواق و قاله انت مين و عايز اية قالة انا الفرفور الاحمر و عايز توصلنى فقالة لا مبوصلش فرافير و مشى و سابة شوية لقى واحد لابس اصفر فى اصفر و بيشاورلة فوقف و قالة انت مين و عايز اية قالة انا الفرفور الاصفر و عايزك توصلنى فقالة لا مبركبش فرافير و مشى و سابة شوية و قابلة واحد لابس اخضر فى اخضر عمل معاة نفس الحكاية ف السواق سابة و مشى شو ية كمان كدة و لقى واحد لابس ابيض فى ابيض بيشاورلة ف السواق وقف و قالة يا ترى انت بقى الفرفور الابيض فقالة الراجل فرفور اية رخصك يا روح امك

• واحد راح للدكتور بيقولو يا دكتور انا عندى صداع ، قالو بتنام والشباك مفتوح ولا مقفول ؟ طيب افتحه قبل متنام وتعالى بعد يومين ، جاله بعد يومين ، قاله الدكتور الصداع راح قاله الصداع راح والتلاجه راحت والتليفزيون راح و ....

• اتنين مساطيل حبوا يسرقوا عماره فقالوا لبعض احنا ناخد العمارة بعيد ونسرقها برحتنا ، فقلعوا الهدوم وقعدوا يزقوا فى العمارة يزقوا ، جه واحد من وراهم وسرق الهدوم ، فواحد منهم بص ورا ملقاش الهدوم فقال له كفاية كدة احنا بعدنا اوى

• محشش يسأل محشش تتوقع الجمعة يوافق آخر الشهر ؟ رد عليه : لو ضغطنا عليه يمكن يوافق

• واحد واقف على الكوبري بيقول ,36,36,36,36 راح واحد سأله ايه حكاية ال36دي؟ قاله تعالى أوريك قام رماه من فوق الكوبري ..وقال 37,37,37,37

• واحد راح للدكتور بيقولوا يا دكتور كل ما اكلم واحد ينام مني ........... يا دكتور ........... يا دكتور

• بلديات فتح محل انابيب غاز .. فجّر اسطوانتين فى وسط البلد .. دعاية

• واحدة راحت تخطب لابنها .. ام العروسة بتسألها ... وياترى ابنك بيدخن ؟؟؟ ردت عليها : لا لا لا الحمد لله ، ابنى ما بيدخنش..... الا اذا سكر

• اثنين ساكنين في خيمة ونايمين على ظهورهم بالليل.. بص الأول للسما وقال للثاني شايف ايه ؟ قال اشوف نجوم كثيرة.... قال وده يدل على ايه ة ؟ قال الثاني : ان فيه مجرات وكواكب غيرنا في الكون ده . قال الأول ده يدل ان سقف خيمتنا انسرق ياغبي

• ثعبان نظره ضعيف يوم ما حب واحده..... طلعت خرطوم

• بلدينا ماسك قنبله وعمال يحدفها من الإيد دى للايد دى ، قابله واحد تانى قال له :يخرب بيتك ولما تنفجر فى وشك ، قاله : ماتخافش معايه غيرها


• واحد ومراته متخانقين فبطلوا يكلموا بعض فكتب ورقة صحيني الساعه 6:30 علشان عندي شغل ، وحط الورق على السرير ونام صحي الساعة 10:00 فلقى ورقه مكتوب عليها الساعه 6:30 يلا إصحى

مره واحد راح يشترى بكته بانجو بعشرة جنيه الحكومه طبت على المكان الى هوة فيه راح رامى العشره جنيه



مرة واحد مسطول أحول |، جه يعيط قام ريل



واحد رخم نزل الشارع وقف قدام عمود ... قالوه عديني



ظبطو ابلديات بيشمو اسمنت ابيض



مرة واحد بخيل وابنة قاعدين بياكلو فا مراتة جت فخبطت فقل ابنة قوم افتح لامك قال لة لا ماهى مراتك قالة دى امك قلة دى مراتك قلة دى امك قالة لا قالة طيب وراح منادى على مراتة انتى طالق وراح باصص لابنة وقالة قوم افتح لامك



كان فية واحد مسطول بيدق في عمود النور المضيئة للشارع فجاء مسطول اخر وقال لة اية محدش فتحلك الباب ثم نظر الى الأعلى وقال لة (اى للمسطول الأول)دق بقوة الظاهر انهم ساكنين فوق السطوح



اتنين مساطيل اتخانقوا الحشيش يخلى الواحد يشوف التانى اتنين ولا تلاتة راحوا للمعلم يسالوة قالهم دة حسب الصنف وانتوا بأة جايين انتوا السبعة تسالونى 


مره واحد راح للسوبر ماركت قله عندك معلبات رد عليه ايوه قله طاب ادينى علبة كبريت




واي خدمة  :hey:  :hey:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

>> مرة واحد اتخانق مع ابوة فاساب لة البيت ومشى ابوة قالة رايح فين مردش علية وقام 
> موقف تاكسى وركب السواق قالة على فين قالة اذا كان مقلتش لابويا هقولك انت
> 
> مره واحد مسطول ماشى فى الشارع لقى مزيعه بتقوله لو سمحت فين القمر قالها اهوه 
> قالتلو مبروك كسبت عشرين جنيه قالها فى واحد تانى هناك اهوه
> 
> مره واحد صعيدى أتخنق من مراته ولع فى نفسه وحضنها
> 
> واحدة ست راحت للدكتور قالته يادكتور إبنى مبياكلش كويس قالها طيب بيفطر إيه 
> قالتله ياعين أمه ياعين أمه بيفطر20بيضة بس قالهاطيب بيتغدى إيه قالتله ياعين 
> أمه ياعين أمه30فرخة بس قالها طيب بيتعشيه إيه قالتله ياعين أمه ياعين أمه ورك 
> خروف بس رد عليها وقالها ياعين أمه ياعين أمه كمان شوية ياكل الدكتور وأمه
> 
> مرة واحد غبى مش عايز يروح المدرسة ابوه قاله ليه مش عايز تروح المدرسة اصل يا 
> بابا المدرس بيقولى انا غبى ومبفهمش قالوا طيب انا هروح معاك المدرسة وهشوف 
> المدرس المهم ان ابو الواد راح المدرسة قال للمدرس انت ليه بتقول على ابنى غبى 
> ومبيفهمش المدرس قال انا هثبتلك ان ابنك غبى راح المدرس قال للواد روح شوفنى فى 
> مكتب الناظر وتعالى راح الواد وجيه قال مش موجود فى مكتب الناظر راح ابو الواد 
> قال ملقتهوش فى مكتب الناظر طيب انزل شوفو فى الحوش
> 
> بلدياتنا سافر امريكا واصحابه نصحوه ياخد معاه 3 زلع مش علشان الاكل الامريكانى 
> مش حلال بس نبهوه يسمى قبل ما ياكل احسن الشيطان ياكل معاه.اول شهر اكل اول 
> زلعة بس نسى يسمى، تانى شهر برضه نسى يسمى، ثالث شهر طلع له الشيطان قال 
> له:"ابوس ايدك سمى، صدرى اتحرق!"
> 
> مره خمس صعايده داخلين امتحان فجالهم سوال ما هي عدد ارجل المعزه؟ كلهم قعد بقي 
> يسالوا الدحيح بتاعهم مكنش بيرد عليهم
> بعد الامتحان بيسالوا انت مكنتش بترد ليه قالهم اصل المراقب كان جنبي معرفتش 
> اطلع المعزه
> 
> واحد صعيدي نزل محطة مصر لقى بتاع الأنابيب بيخبط عليها، قال له
> افتحلي واحدة ساقعة لو سمحت
> 
> مرة واحد سعودي لقى مصباح علاء الدين دعكه طلعله الجني قاله شبيك لبيك تطلب 
> ايه: قاله: طلعلي كل المصريين من السعوديه فالجني قاله: ليه بس يا عم احنا 
> عملنالك حاجه
> 
> واحد صعيدى عينوه مدير ملجأ أيتام اول قرار اخده اجتماع لأولياء الامور
> 
> واحد عنده كتكوت مفترس ، كل ما يدخله قفص الفراخ يروح الكتكوت واكلهم ، وفي قفص 
> القرود ياكلهم
> ، وفي قفص القطط ياكلهم ، راح راميه في الصحرا . صعب عليه الكتكوت وراح يشوفه 
> بعد تلات أيام
> ، لقى الكتكوت مرمي عالأرض والنسور بتحوم حواليه ، الراجل قاله : يا حبيبي إنت 
> مت ؟ قام الكتكوت وقال له : يخرب بيتك بوظت الكمين
> 
> 
> بلدياتنا و امريكى و يابانى عرضوهم على جهاز كشف الكذب
> اليابانى: إحنا بنفكر نعمل انسان آلى و نستغنى عن البشر ، راح الجهاز صقر..
> الامريكى: احنا بنفكر نطلع المريخ و نعمل مستوطنات عليه، راح الجهاز صفر..
> بلدياتنا: إحنا (بنفكر) ولسه مكملش ،،،،،،،،،،راح الجهاز صفر
> 
> 
> مره واحده بتقول لجوزها "تصدق إن أنا كل يوم بحلم بيوم جوازنا" قالها "هى لسه 
> الكوابيس دى بتجيلك
> 
> قال لها : يمكن مكنش غني .. ولا عندي عربية ولا فيلا ولا مزرعة ولا شركه ولا 
> فلوس زي محسن صاحبي ولكني أعشقك واحبك .. فضمته ودمعت عيناها وقالت : إن كنت 
> بتحبني بجد .....عرفني على محســـــن
> 
> صعيدي وامريكي الامريكى قال للصعيدي وصلتو فين بالتطور
> الصعيدي رد وقال ياعم تطور ايه دا اححنا رجعنا لورا
> ثم سأل الصعيدي الامريكي انتوا وصلتوا فين بالتطور الامريكي قاله احنا وصلنا 
> بالتطور اذا القمر الصناعى عطل في السما نقدرنصلحه الصعيدي فكر شويةوقل 
> يااااااااااااااه هو المفك بتاعكم طوله أد ايه
> 
> 
> واحد صعيدى واقف قدامه خمس شياطين .... واحد يوسوسله و اربعه يفهموه 

منقول.......

----------


## مصراويةجدا

كان الرجل قد أوشك أن يلقي بنفسه في البحر لولا انه سمع 
صوتا يصيح به قائلا أيــها المجنون ....قـــف 
وأيقن انه لن يتمكن من الانتحار 
بهدوء وتوقف الرجل مرتبك 
وشاهد رجلا عجوزا يتقدم منه 
وينهال عليه بعبارات التأنـيب ليأسه 
من رحمة الله ومحاولته 
الانتحار 
ثم سأله : 
مالذي يدفعك الى الانتحار يا رجل ؟ 
فقال : 
مشكلة عائليه معقدة 
فرد عليه العجوز 
وهل توجد مشكلة دون حل ما هذه المشكلة ؟ 
وبدأ الرجل يروي قصته 
قائلا : 
تزوجت سيده ارمله ولها فتاه مراهقة وعندما بلغت الفتاه 
سن الرشد رآها ابي 
فاحبها وتزوجها فصرت صهرا لابي كما ان ابي اصبح في مقام 
زوج ابنتي 
واصبحت انا (حما) لابي لان زوجتي حماته 
ثم انجبت زوجتي ولدا لي 
فاصبح الولد سلف  ) ابي) 
وبما ان ابني هو اخو زوجه ابي التي هي بمثابة 
خالتي صار ابني يعد خالي 
ايضا 
وحدث ان وضعت زوجه ابي طفلا يعد اخي من ابي وفي 
الوقت نفسه هو حفيدي 
لانه حفيد زوجتي من ابنتها وبما ان زوجتي صارت جده 
اخي فهي بالتالي 
جدتي وانا حفيدها 
وهكذا اصبحت انا زوج جدتي وحفيدها في الوقت ذاته 
ونظرا الى انها جدة اخي فانا اصبحت ايضا جدا لاخي 
وبناء عليه اكتشفت انني اصبحت جد نفسي او حفيد نفسي 
لانني ...... 
وهنا قاطعه الرجل العجوز 
قائلا : كفى... كفى... 
وقام العجوز بدفعه للبحر قائلاً: 
أبوك لأبو جدك لأبو إللي جابك
ر

----------


## ناصرالصديق

ميدو........   خد بالك  .....!!!!!


من البلاك لست ...............؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

واحد بواب اخترع صاروخ ، بعتوه امريكا علشان يسجل الأختراع بتاعه، العلماء قالوله استنى دورك قالهم : انا ما نجدرش نسيب البوابه وحده ، ورجع مصر. 
بعد فتره العلماء اطلقوا الصاروخ فطلع كام متر لفوق ، حاولوا ينزلوه أو حتى يطلعوه مافيش فايده ، بعتوا جابوا المخترع من مصر وقالوله المشكله ، أول ماوصل رفع وشه لفوق وبص للصاروخ وقاله: أقفل الباب ياللى فوق

وطبعا كل النكت دي منقوووووووووولة   :4: 
وكفاية كدة النهاردة عشان تعبت 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C:\Do...a_El_Sahar.mp3

----------


## sahrelyaaly

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة 


انا  شفت وانا ببحث في جوجل مجموعة نكت عجبتني جدا 

قلت لازم اهديها لاعضاء منتدانا الجميل 

هي نكت من كل مكان ويارب تعجبكم 

http://jokes.hi10.net/

----------


## mido_0a0

اي خدعه 
انا انشاء الله هجبلكوا كمان نكت جامده بس انتوا مخلتووش حاجه  
خدوا الشويه دوووول



- محشش جابوه للقاضي قاله لو قلتلى 10 حاجات بتعملها من ساعة ما تصحى لغاية ما تنام وتكون تبدا
بحرف الالف حسيبك؟ قاله المسطول: اجيبها واحرقها وافرطها والفها و اولعها واعمرها وامخمخ انسطل اطفيها انام
---------------------------------------------

- واحد ميكانيكي فتح مصنع شيكولاتة سماه
كالاكسى 
--------------------------------------------

 - كان في سلحفتين صغيرين كانوا بيحبوا بعض كبروا واتجوزوا وخلفوا سلحوف صغير سموه ابوسريع ,اقترحت ام
ابوسريع علي ابو ابوسريع انهم يروحوا يفسحوا الواد في البحر الاحمر جهزوا لوازم الرحلة واستغرقت الرحلة 15سنة
ذهاب.. وصلوا علي البحر وفرشوا علشان يأكلوا وفجأة صرخت ام ابوسريع "تصدق يابو ابوسريع نسينا اهم حاجة
نسينا الملاحة عشان الاكل .اخطف رجلك وروح البلد هاتها .."صرخ ابو ابوسريع وقال لسه هاروح 15سنة رايح و15 سنة
جاي يكون الاكل برد الأحسن نبعت الواد ابوسريع خفيف ولسه صغير.."ونادوا ابوسريع وقالولهه وبعتوه يجيب الملاحة
ومرت السنين...حوالى40 سنة وابوسريع مجاش، السلاحف بدأت تقلق فقالت ام ابوسريع احسن ناكل بدل ماالاكل يبرد
ولمايجي ابوسريع نعمله اكل ثاني ..وبداو ياكلو..."فجاة خرج ابوسريع من ورا شجرة وقال يعني لو كنت رحت كنتم كلتم من غيري
------------------------------------------------
مـــــــــــــــن


كفايه كده المرة دي ولو عجبوكوا اجييب تاني 
سلام

----------


## ابو زوبة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*****
*واحد عنده مزرعة فراخ وكانت فاشلة جدا راح لمهندس زراعي وقاله: أنا مش عارف أزرع الفراخ, زرعتها من رجليها مطرحتش زرعتها من جناحها مطرحتش زرعتها من دماغها مطرحتش. المهندس قاله: روح هاتلي عينه من الأرض*
*****
*ترزي متجوز واحدة قصيرة فكلها التنية*

****
*واحد بيقول لمراته انا بحب فيتراك جدا قالتله و انا بحب محمود جدا جدا قلها بس فيتراك ديه مربه قالتله و محمود ده عسل*

****
*واحده ست اشتركت فى من سيربح المليون جوزها طلقها عشان اتصلت بصديق*
****
*مرة واحد سافر الكويت لقى الاسامى بوحمد و بو فهد و بو محمد و بو فيراس راح سمى نفسه بوكيمون*
****
*واحد كهربائى..ابنه سخن ركبلة ترنس*
****
*كان في واحد شكله وحش قوي قوي قوي عايز يتجوزفراح واتقدم لواحده, فابيقول لأبوها :انا يا عمي بلا فخر عملت نفسي بنفسي* 
*قاله: ما انا برضه بقول استحاله تكون خلقه ربنا*
****

*قهوجي اشترى عربية جديدة ...طلع كراسيها برة*


**

----------


## بنت شهريار

يامصراوية ياعسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم الايادى حبيبتى  :f: 

ناصر .. خلى بالك انت من ابو العربى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

ميدو .. تسلم الايادى يافندم
فى انتظار المزيد

ابو زوبة .. نورت بنك النكت 
تسلم ايدك

تحياتى
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## عزة نفس

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يابيرو المواضيع الجامده دي ده بنك بجد وماشاء الله
رصيد سخي جداااااا  وكله مبدع شوية نكت تحفه
بجد تسلم ايديكي وايدين استاذ ناصر و the_chemist 
وايماك وميدو وابو زوبه ومصراويه جدااا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد نكت جامده يلا هاتو المزيد
 :f2:

----------


## mido_0a0

خدوو كمان شويه اهو وقولولي رايكو :


مره واحد بيحب يستهبل اشترك فى مسابقه اسرع واحسن رسام فاول ما بدات المسابقه رسم نقطه فالحكم قاله ايه دى يابنى 
قاله حضرتك ده فيل بس جاى من بعيد

---------------------------
البوليس عمل كبسه على شويه شمامين فالظابط بيبص لقى فى وسطهم واد صغير واخد ركن وعمال يسحب راح مقرب منه 
وقاله والشمام الصغير اسمه ايه قاله كنتالوب يا باشا

---------------------------
واحد محشش بيجرى وراه كلب وعمالين يلفو حوالين بيت ففى واحد ماشى فبيقول للمحشش اجرى الكلب قرب منك
قاله ما تخفش انا سبقه بلفتيين

---------------------------
مره الرئيس لقى فانوس سحرى فدعكه فطلعله المارد 
قاله شبيك لبيك تطلب ايه ؟
قاله انا عاوز اعزب الشعب بحاجه جديده ما عملتهاش قبل كده
قاله بس كده هات ودنك وش وش وش
قاله يا عم ايه لعب العيال ده 
قاله ايه مش عجباك طب هات ودنك وش وش وش وش 
قاله يا عم ده انت طلعت عفريت نص كم 
قاله طيب خد دى بقه وش وش وش وش
قاله يا عم ده انت طلعت ولا ليك فى العفرته ولا حاجه هات ودنك انا بقه اقلك انا عملت ايه فى الشعب وش وش وش وش وش
رد العفريت يا عم اتقى الله

----------------------------
واحد فافى اوى دخل الجيش فالقائد بيقله تعمل ايه لو قابلك العدو قاله ارمى السلاح فى وشه وقله بكرهك بكرهك بكرهك

----------------------------

مره عيل صغير كل يوم يروح للبقال 
عم يا عمو عندك جبنه بيضه يقله ااه يقله طيب هات جبنه رومى
تانى يوم عمو يا عمو عندك قلم رصاص يقله اااه يقله طيب عاوز قلم جاف
فالبقال اتخنق اوى قال انا لازم اشتكى لابوه
فقاله انت يا عم ابنك كل يوم بيشتغلنى يقلى عندك جبنه بيضه ... الخ
قاله خلاص مش عندك عصايه فى المحل قاله اااه قاله خلاص اديله قلمين

----------------------------
بس خلاص 
يارب يعجبوكو
منقووووووووول 
---------------
-------------------
----------------------

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> __  
> 
> _اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل_ 
> 
> __ 
> 
> __ 
> 
> _مرحباً بكم فى بنك النكت_ 
> ...


*عزيزتى بنت شهريار*

*بنككم قطاع عام وانا صاحب بنوك خاصة لها فروع كثيرة مثل بنك بيريوس...و حرمنا المصون نصحتنى بالإبتعاد عن بنككم لأنه بيعطى فوايد مركبه*
*وبنككم كله كلام فى كلام ولكن بنوكى أنا تشكيلة متنوعة من الكلام و الصور...وهناك مقولة بتقول أن الصورة الواحدة بألف كلمة!.....و أكيد المنافسة ستكون على أشدها وخصوصا أنكم حاليا من أهل القمة ومتربعين لوحدكم عليها وإحنا حاليا من أهل البدروم طالعين نازلين!*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ايه المواضيع الجامدة ديه ...

تسلم ايدك يا بنت الحاج قائد جندى مجند شهريار باشا صاحب القرار .. طولنا الله فى عمره . ايييييى هيييييى  :: 


نكت جميلة جدا ومشاركين زى العسل ... 

ضحكتونى وانا ماليش نفس اضحك  ::p: 

لا بجد تسلم ايدكم ...


نيجى بقى مع فاصل سريع ..


**********************************


ظابط مسك واحد مسطول بالليل كان معاه حشيش سأله انت بتشرب حشيش؟ قاله ايوه يا باشا، وبتاجر فيه كمان؟ قاله ايوه ، تاني يوم اتعرض على النيابة سأله وكيل النيابة انت بتشرب حشيش؟ قاله لا يا بيه، طب بتاجر فيه؟ قاله لا يا بيه قاله ليه قلت للظابط كده؟ قاله كنت مسطول يا بيه



صعيدي اخد شهادة الدكتوراة قال لمراته والله ما خبرشي ليه الناس بيضحكوا عالصعايدة؟ اديني جبت الدكتوراة فقالت له مراته : دق عالخشب لا تصيبك عين قام دق عالخشب قالت : مين عالباب؟ قالها خليكي هنه حشوف مين ... عشان كده بيضحكوا على الصعايده 


كان الرجل قد أوشك أن يلقي بنفسه في البحر لولا انه سمع 
صوتا يصيح به قائلا أيــها المجنون ....قـــف 
وأيقن انه لن يتمكن من الانتحار 
بهدوء وتوقف الرجل مرتبك 
وشاهد رجلا عجوزا يتقدم منه 
وينهال عليه بعبارات التأنـيب ليأسه 
من رحمة الله ومحاولته 
الانتحار 
ثم سأله : 
مالذي يدفعك الى الانتحار يا رجل ؟ 
فقال : 
مشكلة عائليه معقدة 
فرد عليه العجوز 
وهل توجد مشكلة دون حل ما هذه المشكلة ؟ 
وبدأ الرجل يروي قصته 
قائلا : 
تزوجت سيده ارمله ولها فتاه مراهقة وعندما بلغت الفتاه 
سن الرشد رآها ابي 
فاحبها وتزوجها فصرت صهرا لابي كما ان ابي اصبح في مقام 
زوج ابنتي 
واصبحت انا (حما) لابي لان زوجتي حماته 
ثم انجبت زوجتي ولدا لي 
فاصبح الولد سلف ) ابي) 
وبما ان ابني هو اخو زوجه ابي التي هي بمثابة 
خالتي صار ابني يعد خالي 
ايضا 
وحدث ان وضعت زوجه ابي طفلا يعد اخي من ابي وفي 
الوقت نفسه هو حفيدي 
لانه حفيد زوجتي من ابنتها وبما ان زوجتي صارت جده 
اخي فهي بالتالي 
جدتي وانا حفيدها 
وهكذا اصبحت انا زوج جدتي وحفيدها في الوقت ذاته 
ونظرا الى انها جدة اخي فانا اصبحت ايضا جدا لاخي 
وبناء عليه اكتشفت انني اصبحت جد نفسي او حفيد نفسي 
لانني ...... 
وهنا قاطعه الرجل العجوز 
قائلا : كفى... كفى... 
وقام العجوز بدفعه للبحر قائلاً: 
أبوك لأبو جدك لأبو إللي جابك





واحد راح جنينة الحيوانات حط دماغه جوة قفص الأسد..
الحارس قاله ايه ده يا مجنون
قاله خلاص ياعم احنا حناكله



واحد رخم كل يوم يروح للبقال يقوله عندك سكر ، البقال يقوله لاء ، كل يوم الرخم ده يروح للبقال يقوله كده والبقال يقوله لاء ، اخر ما زهق البقال قاله لو جيت هنا تاني هامسمر رجلك في الارض ، الرخم ده رجع للبقال تاني يوم وقاله عندك مسامير رد عليه البقال قاله لاء ، الرخم قاله طب عندك سكر؟؟



واحد مسطول ماشي في الشارع لقى عمود نور مكتوب عليه شقه للإيجار راح قعد يخبط على العمود لغاية مجاله مسطول تاني قاله بتعمل ايه هنا قاله اصلي لقيت مكتوب شقه للإيجار قعدت اخبط ومحدش فتح لي قاله غريبه مع ان الجماعه منورين النور فوق




مرة اثنين بلدياتنا في الجيش فالصول بيسأل الاول: ايه ده؟؛ قال له: البندجيه يافندم، 
قال له: بندجية ايه ياهريدي دي وطنك دي امك، 
فراح للعسكري التاني قال له: ايه دي؟، قال له: دي ام هريدي يا فندم


مره واحدة عجوزة عندها 80 سنه لقت مصباح علاء الدين طلع لها الجنى طلبت منه تصغر 30 سنه بقى عندها 50 سنه وطلبت منه يصغرها 20 سنه بقى عندها 30 سنه طلبت منه يصغرها 10 سنين بقى عندها 20سنه طلبت منه يصغرها 10 سنين ـــ جلها الحصبه ماتت


مرة واحد راح السودان بالليل ملاقاش حد 



صومالى ركبه عفريت العفريت مات من الجوع 



واحد مسطول بيفتح التلاجه بتاعتهم .. لقي الجيلي بيترعش ، قاله متخفش هاخد عصير 



مرة واحد خد مراته جنينه الحيوانات و صورها جنب قفص القرود وعلق الصورة فى الصالون وكتب تحت الصورة: هذه صورة زوجتى مع القرود (ملحوظة: زوجتى الثالثه على اليمين



 :Icecream:   :Bounce:   :Icecream:  


 ::p:   ::p:   ::p:   ::p: 
 ::p:   ::p:   ::p: 
 ::p:   ::p: 
 ::p:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> واحد راح جنينة الحيوانات حط دماغه جوة قفص الأسد..
> الحارس قاله ايه ده يا مجنون
> قاله خلاص ياعم احنا حناكله


*يا أهلاوووووووى يا شديد أوووووى*
*يا دوبك قربت أخلص شرب فنجان قهوة الصباح* 
*تقدر تفهمنى النكته أعلاه*
*هل هناك أى مغزى سياسى وراء هذه النكته*
*هل هناك بعد إجتماعى له علاقة بأكل الشعب المصرى للحوم الحمير وراء هذه النكته*
*أسئلة كثيرة محتاجة لإجابات قد تساعدنى فى فهم النكته بأعلاه*

يمكن الراجل كان عاوز يخش القفص بدل الأسد
ويضمن بذلك أكل يومى بالمجان 

أو يمكن الراجل كان عاوز يحضن 
ويبوس الأسد

----------


## pussycat

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واللة العظيم فطست من الضحك    

اية ياعبير المواضيع الجامدة دى  دحنا كدة بقى عندنا بنك كامل متكامل

بفوايدة وموظفينة وعملائة و.......................... الخ الخ

على العموم انا اجتهدت وجبت شوية نكت واكيد طبعا منقولين بس يارب يعجبوكوا

اسيبكوا مع النكت



واحد ركب اتوبيس ... جالة الكمسرى بيقول لة تذاكر .... قالة أمين شرطة .. سابة وراح للى جمبة

قالة تذاكر .. قالة ابراهيم شرطة
*******************************
هنا رقد الرجل على فراشة يغالب الغيبوبة وكلما افاق وجد زوجتة بجانبة وتنظر الية بحنان

فامسك بيديها قائلا :  لما اترفدت وقفتى معايا .. ولما شركتى فلست كنتى جمبى....

ولما بيتنا اتحرق كنتى جمبى ... ودلوقتى انتى بردة جمبى ...مش عارف لية انا حاسس انك نحس
**********************************
فى المدرسة الاستاذ بيسال التلميذ بتاعة .. لو باباك أستلف ألف جنية من البنك وألف تانية

من جاركم يبقى هيرجع كام ألف ؟  التلميذ .. مش هيرجع حاجة يا استاذ

يا أبنى أسلف ألف وبعدها ألف تانية ..... التلميذ مش هيرجع حاجة يا أستاذ

الاستاذ : أقعد يابنى أنت متعرفش حاجة فى الحساب  ... التلميذ : أنت اللى متعرفش أبويا يا أستاذ
************************************
مرة دكتور عيون ماشى فى الشارع لقى الاشارة حمرا حطلها قطرة
***********************************
واحد بخيل دخل على ولادة وقعد يزعق بصوت عالى  علشان مشغلين المروحة على 3 وهما 2
****************************************
مرة اتنين ستات عواجيز نفسهم يتجوزوا فراحوا النادى وقالوا اول واحد حيعدى حنقولة

ولما عدى واحد .... واحدة منهم قالتلة ... تتجوزنى يا أمور ؟  قالها دا انا أتجوز كلبة ومتجوزكيش

التانية راحت قايلة هو هو هو
*************************************
مرة ورحدة بتقول لجوزها تعالى ودينى المستشفى ... ماما هناك وعندها حالة تسمم

راح قايلها لازم عضت لسانها بالغلط
******************************
واحد فشار أوى جالة واحد صاحبة .. قعد يقولة امبارح جالةى أبو لهب وحنظلة وكنا بنتغدى

مع بعض  قالة ياعم انت هتشتغلنى ... قالة وهشتغلك لية امبارح كنا على طرابيزة واحدة ... 

صحبة كان هيتجنن ... المهم نزل من عندة لقى ابن الراجل تحت قالة صحيح الكلام دة

قالة كلام اية يا عمو قالة ابوك امبارح جالة ابو لهب وحنظلة وكانوا بتغدوا معاة

قالة بصراحة يا عمو مش عارف بس انا امبارح لقيت موكب  من كام ناقة 

وكان مكتوب عليهم ملاكى قريش
**************************************

يارب يكونوا عجبوكوا

بوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى*

----------


## SAMEHBK

كوكتيل نكت مش بطال 
مع تحياتي سامح -بك

----------


## SAMEHBK

ياااااااااااا رت نقدر نلغي النكت اللي علي الصاعيده علشان منظرها وحش قوي احنا كلنا مصريين
مع العلم انا شرقاوي يعني الصعايده اولاد عمنا 
صدقوني مش ظريفه

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بيلعب الرفه بغطا بلاعة 
.............................

بيلعب استغمايه رجع بعد سنة ونص 
..............................................

سافر الخارج  دخل سوبر ماركت  قال يابووووووووووووى كل الحاجات دى من بورسعيد ؟
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................

حب يتمدن كتب على الشومه ميد ان  دشنه 
..................................................  .......

عرف ان الحكومه بتصرف 10 جنيه لكل ولد  لما  خلف سمى ابنه حسنين علشان يصرف 20 جنيه 
..................................................  ..................................................  .....................

اخد معاه سكر وهو مسافر علشان الغربة مره 
..................................................  .........

وانا كمان حرمت اجى جنب ابو العربى

----------


## mido_0a0

الباشا الي زعلان علشان بنقول نكت على الصعايده يا عم عادي فيها ايه وعلشان متزعلش خد النكته دي

مرة واحد منوفي عيزيين يموتوه 
شنقوه ممتش 


ضربوه بالنار ممتش 

بالسيف بالسكينه ..............الخ ممتش 

قطعو ادامه ربع جنيه مات (هههههههههههههههه)

ملحوظه :: ::(:  على فكرة انا منوفي اصلا ) 
لوووووووووول

----------


## بنت شهريار

ميدو .. دكتور جمال .. بوسى  كات
شكرا لمرورك العاطر
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> كوكتيل نكت مش بطال 
> مع تحياتي سامح -بك


سامح بك
اهلا بيك فى بنكنا اللى مش متواضع ابداً
فى انتظار رصيدك
نورتنا
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وانا كمان حرمت اجى جنب ابو العربى


واحلى تحية من ابو العربى  :f: 




> ملحوظه :: على فكرة انا منوفي اصلا )


شكلنا هنبات فى القسم انهاردة ياميدو
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتنا  :f:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

اية يابيرو الجمال دة  :Hug2: 
دى ماسورة نكت وفنجرت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس حلوة قوى  :Kiss2: 
والله انتى سكر

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

النكتة ديه إهداء خاص لبنت شهريار ... وجايبهالها مخصوص هى بس لوحدها

وسبب الإهداء ده إنها ما رحبتش بيا فى الموضوع ولا اكنى نزلت نكت من الاساس يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ  :Dry:   :Dry: 


يلا خدى الاهداء اهو 





















طبيب بروفسور واقف يشرح أول درس تشريح لطلبة سنه أولى طب ، وكان يشرح لهم ويركز على أساسيات التشريح والجراحة فقال : لازم علشان تعملوا تشريح تكونوا قادرين 
على عمل حاجتين 

الحاجة الأولى مايكونش عندكم أى نوع من الخوف ، وقام بسرعة حاطط اصبعه فى مناخير الجثة اللى على السرير قدامه وبعدين قام لحس صباعه ، وطلب من كل واحد يعمل زى ما عمل فى الجثة اللى قدامه  ، وبعد شوية تردد قام كل الطلبة عملوا زى ما عمل الدكتور !! 

فقال لهم: والحاجة التانية لازم يكون عندكم قوة ملاحظة وتركيز، أنا حطيت صباعى الوسطانى فى مناخيره 
لكن لحست الصباع اللى جنبه !! 


























ييييييييييييييييع  يععععععععععععععععععع يييييييييييييييييييييييييع يعععععععععععععععععععععععععععع :Ouch: 

تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها بقى عشان تعرفى بعد كده ما تنسيش ضيوفك ياختى  ::p:   ::p:   ::p:  


 ::p:   ::p:   ::p:   ::p:   ::p: 
 ::p:   ::p:   ::p:   ::p: 
 ::p:   ::p:   ::p: 
 ::p:   ::p: 
 ::p: 




 :Roll2: 


 :Bye2:   :Bye2:   :Bye2:   :Bye2:   :Bye2:   :Bye2: 



اى خدمة بس هههههههههههههههه نكتة جامدة اهى  :3:  هههههههههههههههه

----------


## ديدي

أهلاوى شديد منور القاعة والبنك يا فندم

عبير ما رحبتش بيك ازاى الكلام دا  ::eek::  أنا بهدى النفوس  :4: 
الموضوع جميل جدااا وماشاء الله الرصيد كدا يغطى المنتدى لسنتين قدام

خدوا دى بقى
مرة واحد بيقول لصحبه هو احنا بعد ما نموت وندخل الجنة ان شاء الله هانتجوز نفس زوجاتنا هما هما
قاله لا يا ابنى هانتجوز من حور الجنة لان عملنا كويس
قاله طيب وزوجاتنا هايروحوا فين
قاله هايأخدوهم يعذبوا بيهم الكفار فى النار

----------


## بنت شهريار

> النكتة ديه إهداء خاص لبنت شهريار ... وجايبهالها مخصوص هى بس لوحدها
> 
> وسبب الإهداء ده إنها ما رحبتش بيا فى الموضوع ولا اكنى نزلت نكت من الاساس يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ






> أهلاوى شديد منور القاعة والبنك يا فندم
> 
> عبير ما رحبتش بيك ازاى الكلام دا  أنا بهدى النفوس 
> الموضوع جميل جدااا وماشاء الله الرصيد كدا يغطى المنتدى لسنتين قدام
> 
> خدوا دى بقى
> مرة واحد بيقول لصحبه هو احنا بعد ما نموت وندخل الجنة ان شاء الله هانتجوز نفس زوجاتنا هما هما
> قاله لا يا ابنى هانتجوز من حور الجنة لان عملنا كويس
> قاله طيب وزوجاتنا هايروحوا فين
> قاله هايأخدوهم يعذبوا بيهم الكفار فى النار


اهلا اهلا ديدى
نورتى  البنك يا اوختى
وبعدين منا جيت ارحب اهو بيكى
هو فيه حد تانى وانا مش واخدة بالى  ::p: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى ياديدى
زودى رصيدك بقى 

>>>>>>>>>>> خليك كدا فى الاقتباس فوق 
>>>>>>>>>>> شوف مين هيرحب بيك   ::p: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






يؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤؤ


صعبت عليا اوى  :: 



يالا زى بعضة
مشكرين يا ازملكاوى


اقصد يا مصراوى


يوووووووة يا محلاوى





يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
نورت ياعم وخلاص  ::p: 



اخى العزيز اهلاوى 

بطل تلعب غير عند بيتكم

علشان بعد كدا هنرش مية 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش هرحب بيك بردو  ::mm::

----------


## بنت شهريار

قواعد قيادة السيارات في مصــــــــــــــــــــــــر

القاعدة الأولى: 

لو عربيتك كبيرة أو قديمة، أستخدم المبدأ القانوني: اللي خايف على عربيته يوسع!! 

ملحوظة: ابعد عن سكة العربيات المخرشمة ، بيسوقوا بنظرية ضربوا الأعور على عينه!! 

***************

القاعده الثانيه: 

البوز بيز Booze Base: اللي يدخل ببوز عربيته الأول للتقاطع هو صاحب أولوية المرور! احرص على أن تكون صاحب أول بوز. 

ملحوظة: لا تطبق الـ Booze Base مع أي لوري أو أتوبيس، حرصاً على بوزك لا مؤاخذة. 


**************

القاعدة الثالثة: 

الإشارات تكشف نواياك للأعداء، أياك أن تستخدمها! 


*************


القاعدة الرابعة: 


لا تترك مسافة للأمان بينك و بين السياة التي أمامك فهذا له عدة مخاطر: 


1. عربية ثانية حتملا الفراغ في ثواني و برضوه ما يبقاش فيه مسافة بينك و بين الي قدامك، كل الي كسبته انك اتأخرت لورا شوية. 

2. حتدي فرصة للعيال يعملوا غرز قدامك. 

3. كل المشاة حيغمضوا عينيهم و يعدوا من الحته دي. 

4. الي وراك حيقعد يزمر - لو كان مؤدب - 
أو تسمع شوية أسامي حيوانات لو كان سواق تاكس - مؤدب - ، 
أو حيخبطك من ورا لو كان سواق ميكروباص - و دول مفيش حد منهم مؤدب -. 

الإشارات مش معمولة علشان تنظم المرور ، معمولة علشان شكل القاهرة يبقى متحضر بس! 

اعتمد على العساكر ( مع تحملك كامل المسؤلية لو واحد منهم شاورلك تعدي و بلدياته الناحية الثانية فتح السكة للوري ) أو يفضل أن تستعمل البوز بيز ( راجع القاعدة الثانية ). 


*************

القاعدة الخامسة: 

اذا كنت مش واقف في الصف الأول في الاشارة اعمل حسابك تزمر بشكل متواصل و هستيري أول ما الأشارة تفتح، لأن الناس الي قدام بيبقوا واقفين في الاشارة من زمان و جايز جداً يكونوا ناموا!! 


***********

القاعدة السادسة: 

معظم الحوادث تحدث في التقاطعات أول الأشارة ما تحمر، كل ما عديت الإشارة الحمراء أسرع كل ما قلت فرصة انك تتخبط! 


***************

القاعدة السابعة: 

الشارع مكان مقرف، سوق بأسرع ما يمكن حتى تتخلص من هذا الهم بسرعة، الناس الي ماشيين بالراحة مرضى نفسيين بيستمتعوا بالعذاب ، يستاهلوا الي يجرى لهم. 


*************

القاعدة الثامنة: 

من حقوقك الدستورية أن تركن أمام باب المحل الذي تريد أن تشتري منه، اذا سبقك واحد ابن ستين في سبعين و ركن قدام الباب، فمن حقك أن تقفل عليه و تركن صف ثاني أو ثالث، و مش مهم لو الشارع اتقفل، ايه يعني أما الناس تتعطل عشر دقائق علشان تستمتع بحقوقك الدستورية؟ هيا يعني الدنيا طارت ولا كان وراهم الديوان؟ 


************

القاعدة التاسعة: 

من حقك أيضاً أن تخرج من مكان انتظارك في أي لحظة تشاء، اكسر الدركسيون شمال و اطلع، أي حد ماشي في الشارع لازم يقف لك فوراً، راجع البند السابق. 


*************

القاعدة العاشرة: 

إحترس من ثلاث أنواع من السائقيين بيسوقوا و كأنهم مش ممكن يموتوا: 

1. العيال الروشين الي بيلعبوا Computer Games و فاكريين إن ممكن يكسبوا Life زيادة لو ساقوا أسرع. 

2. موتوسيكلات توصيل الطلبات ( Home Delivery ). 

3. سواقين الميكروباص. 

ملحوظة: إوعى تحاول تثبت لحد منهم إن فكرته غلط. فاهمني!!!. 


*************

القاعدة الحادية عشر: 

لما تشوف حادثة لازم تهدي و تتفرج - مش مهم تساعد - الحجات دي دمها أخف من الأخبار المملة بتاعة التلفيزيون، و بعدين لما الطريق وراك يقف تحمي المجتمع من حادثة تانية. 


***************

القاعدة الثانية عشر: 

الكناسين لازم يحللوا اللقمة الي بياكلوها، حاول تنفعهم و ترمي أي حاجة من الشباك. 


************

القاعدة الثالثة عشر: 

لما تخلص سيجارة أوعى تحطها في الطفاية، ارميها من الشباك أول ما تشوف واحد بموتوسيكل معدي جنبك ( علشان يحرم يعمل غرز ). 


**************

القاعدة الرابعة عشر: 

من حقك أن تعبر الشارع في أي وقت و من أي مكان. 


************

القاعدة الخامسة عشر: 

اذا كان هناك سيارة قادمة اعمل نفسك مش واخد بالك و عدي براحتك خالص، ما تخافش، هوا حيقف، هو اهبل يدوسك و يودي نفسه في داهية؟ 


************

القاعدة السادسة عشر: 

اياك أن تنظر نحو السيارات القادمة، أعبر الطريق و ظهرك لها حتى لا يشك أحد قائدي السيارات أنك تراه و يحاول يخوفك علشان تقف انت. 


************

القاعدة السابعة عشر: 

حتى لو شفته أوعى تخاف - خصوصاً لو معاك بنت - تبقى راجل ملو هدومك و تخاف من حته عربية؟ 

عرض قفاك و سيبه يتفلق. 


************

القاعدة الثامنة عشر: 

الرصيف ليس للمشاه، بل لركن السيارات و فرشات الباعة الجائليين و المحلات... الخ، لذلك يحق للمشاة السير في وسط الشارع، لمزيد من الأمان، راجع القاعدة السابقة. 


************

القاعدة التاسعة عشر: 

إذا كان الماشي من فئة النقل الثقيل، فمن أبسط حقوقة إنه يمشي على أقل من مهله و يهتز براحته. واللي مش عاجبة الهز يدور على لوري يخبطة....

*************


كركركركركركركركركركركركركركركركركركركركركر

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

واحد نايم جنب مراته فسمعت صوت، بتقوله يا قوم يا راجل فى حرامى فى الصاله، قالها يا شيخه نامى جنبك سبع، قالتله يا راجل فى حرامى فى اوضه النوم قالها يا شيخه نامى جنبك سبع، وبعدين قالتله يا راجل حرامى شالنى وماشى قالها روحى ماتخفيش سايبة فى البيت سبع

************

واحدة نايمة جنب جوزها سمعت صوت في الصالة قالت لجوزها قوم شوف يمكن حرامى.. قالها قومي شوفى انتى يمكن حرامية

************

مره واحد كان قاعد في الصاله مراته دخلت عليه لاقته بيقري في كتاب (الرجل سيد المنزل) فقالتله انت مش هاتبطل قراية الكتب الخياليه دي

************

واحد مسطول راح صيدلية يشترى جبنة حاول الصيدلى يفهمة ان مفيش جبنه بتتباع هنا وشويه و مسطول تاني جه، فالصيدلى قاله فهم صاحبك ان مفيش جبنه بتتباع هنا قال لة ياعم سيبك منة دا غبى ادينى بنص جنيه لانشون

***********

بيقولك 2 حرامية حبوا يسرقوا شقة واحد ففى واحد نط فى البلكونة فالراجل مسكة فقالة انت بتعمل اية هنا قالة بص ياعم الحج انا كنت بحارب الاعداء بالطيارة بتاعتى وفجاءة انضربت ونطيط بالبرشوت هنا راح الراجل قايلة ايوة كدة انت بطل مش التانى اللى نايم فى البانيو ويقولى ضفادع بشرية

***********

اتنين محششين بيتفرجو على مطش فالمزيع بيقول "دربكه فى الدفاع، دربكه فى خط الوسط، دربكه فى الهجوم، أوبااااا جوة الجون" فالمحشش قال لزميله "إظاهر ان دربكه ده لعيب ميه ميه"

************

مرة واحد مسطول ماشي قدام مزرعه لقى مكتوب عليها من بره ((مزرعة عجول)) دخل للبواب وقاله "يا عم انت بتزرعوا العجول ازااااي ؟" البواب شافه مسطول قال اراضيه بكلمه علشان يمشي قاله "احنا بنرمي السكر على الارض وتاني يوم بتطلع العجول." روح المسطول البيت ورمى سكر على الارض تاني يوم لقى النمل كتييييييير على الارض قلهم "يا حلاوة العجول وهي صغيرة"

***********

لغز محشش: قطار يمشي 60 كلم في الساعة فكم عصفور في الشجرة اذا كان الببسي ب75 قرش؟

**************

مرة واحد حرامي راح يسرق بابا واحد مسطول و أخد الباب و طلع يجري. المسطول أعد يجري وراه، وفجأة الاتنين تعبوا، فقعد الحرامي يستريح، و التاني المسطول راح جاي عنده و قعد يخبط على الباب و هو بيقولو ...أفتح يا جبااااان

**************

مسطول بيقول لصاحبه : أهم خمس حاجات في الدنيا ...تلات حاجات .... الميه و الهوا

************

أتنين مساطيل حبو يزوروا فلوس , راحوا عاملين فلوس كتير الورقه بـتمنتاشر جنيه , و راحو لواحد صاحبهم و قالو له معاك فكة تمنتاشر جنيه , قال لهم تاخدوهم تسعتين .

**************

مرة اتنين مساطيل قاعدين قدام مراية فى واحد قال متيجى نسلم على الناس الى قاعدة هناك دى، المهم راحو يسلموا فالتانى قاله اقعد اقعد اهم جايين يسلمو علينا

************

----------


## فراس الغامدي

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههه
هههههه
ههه
هه
ه

انا اسف  كنت بعصر عصير ضحكني ضحكني وكفاية احزااان ارجوووك ضحكني 

لا لا لا لا لا لا لا نعم ولا حاجة لا لا لا لا لالا لا لا انتي كل حاجة لا لا لا ل اانا كل حاجة لا لا لا لا لا خلااص مفش حاجةلا لا لا لا لا   انا اسف بس من الضحك تلخبط وكنت عاوز اقول 














شكرا يابنت شهر ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااار 


لا لا لا لا لالا لالا لا لا لا متخفيش مش متلخبط مرة تنية  بس كنت عاوز اقول ممكن اكتب شوية نكت مبروزها بشوية تحف ياترا هيا نكت ولا ولا ولا ولا ولا ولا ولا عايز اية ولا ولا ولا السكة ده زحمة ولا ولا ولا حسبي بديت اتلخبط خلينا احسن نخش في النكت 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ده ضحكة تشجيعية على شان تكون بداية خير 
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
حرامي نجح ولده قال ابوه اية  رايك في عربيات  الجيران

في غراب عربجي شاف عصافير في زاويه  يقولهم مين  الي قال جانا العبد 

فيه محشش نامت رجله طفا النور

اثنين صعايدة راحو محطة القطار ولقو القطار مروح لحقو وراه واحد فيهم لحقه وركب والثاني ماقدر وقعد يضحك ؟؟ الناس سالوه ليه بتضحك قالهم الي راكب القطار هو المودع وانا المسافر


مسطول فتح محل سماه؟؟ بقالت الاقمشه لحلاقت الاحذيه الغذائيه

فيه مسطول دخل محل قال فيه مية  صحةصغير قال فيه قال المسطول خليها لما تكبر


في واحد رخم راح يعزي ناس قام قلهم مفيش امل يرجع ابوكم

في بقره شافت نفسها في المرايه قالت ياخسارة  هالعيون على الوجة ده

في واحد احول مات ابوه دفن امه


واحد جالو توم حلف على الدكتور ياخذ واحد

واحد ابله قال الحمد الله ان إمريكا إتهمت طالبان ما تهمتش المدر سه كلها


فيه صعيدي ذبح عياله وهو يقول : عصافير في الجــنة ولا حمير في الدنيا

فيه واحد مسطول بالحمام تدق عليه امه وتقوله حطول قالها لاحلف يسار

واحد راح المطعم قال عندكم عشى قالوا فيه قالهم ليه ماعزمتوني

صرصور راح سينيما او ل ما دخل حطوا دعاية بف باف قال: من اولها رعب

في محششين  يحششون في مقبره جتهم الشرطه هرب واحد وقال الثاني انا ميت بس طالع اشوف مين ممسوك

واحد بخيل دخل مع  ولده سوبرماركت فقال الولد لأبيه :أحب الشوكلاته قال له أبيوة حبها ورجعها

ثلاثة مسافرين جاتهم المضيفه قالت للاول اية  تطلب قال لها عاوز عسل يا عسل وسالت الثاني 

قالتلوةاية  تطلب قال عاوز سكر ياسكر الثالث سمعهم قال لها عاوز حليب يا بقرة

واحد نذل اتصل على برنامج اهداءات قال : كما اهدي تحياتي للصديق العزيز محمد بمناسبة وفاة والدته




صعيدي دخل حمام أفرنجي أخذ معاه مترجم .

مره واحد بدوي راح يركب أسنان فقال له الدكتور بـ 4000 ريال فقال البدوي : أنا ملاقي رأ س كامل بـ 2500 ريال

فيه ثلاثه مجانين دخلوهم غرفه مالها بيبان ولا شبابيك ورسموا لهم باب وقال الدكتور افتحوا الباب والي يفتح الباب له جائزه راحوا اثنين يحاولون والثالث يطالع فيهم ويضحك سأل الدكتور الثالث يفتكرة اتعافا من الجنون قام سئلة مالك بتضحك قال المجانين عاوزين  يفتحون الباب والمفتاح معايا

زول صغير غرق قال أنقذني يابابا تكسل أبوه يقوم قال روح ياعصمان انت شهيد .......


فيه واحد محشش عاوز ينفذ عمليه أنتحاريه في اسرائيل دخل بين اليهود طعن نفسه بسكين

بدوي رايح يتعالج  في أمريكا، سأله الطبيب عن الكوي اللي في بطنه: وات إز ذس ؟ ... قال البدوي: ذس إز ... تش ... أح 


فاظل نكتة انا عجبتني ومت من الضحك لما قرتها قلت لازم نكتبها ليكم 

 Arab Nation will lead the world in 2020. do you know why?Because all the countries are going to live in the moon.

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا عجبتني كتير مع اني معرفش اقراء انجليزي بس باين من كتبتها وكلمتها انها مضحكة مضحكة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه خلاص خلصت مفش لياقة للضحك اكتر من كداااااا عاوز اختمها بي صررررررررخة 


وشكرا شكرا شكرا على بنك النكت بنك كتب بي شعاااااار اطرد الهموووم وتعال اضحك بي جنووووون*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههه
> هههههه
> ههه
> هه


اكيد اكيد دى لعبة الضحكة المتقطعة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياولكم ياولكم بعضو جديد فى بنك النكت
رصيد جميل بس هنعطيك فايدة 2&#37;
زود رصيدك تكسب  قطاعة للهموم والنكد

واضحك دا الضحك رخيص .. قبل مايغلى ويتعبى فى قراطيس 

تسلم ايدك على النكت النارية
بصراحة شوية مساطيل عسسسسسسسسسسسسل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مية مية والله
نورتنا فراس
 :f2: 








غررررررررررررررررررريبة

كنت ناوية ارحب بأهلاوى

بس ايدى مش مطاوعانى معرفش ليه 

يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ 

 ::p:   ::p:   ::p:   ::p:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عالم كرس نصف حياته في دراسة علم العنكبوت و بعد تخرجه قدم محاضرة و جلب عنكبوت قال له تقدم ثلاث خطوات ففعل العنكبوت و كرر هذه الجملة ثلاث مرات و فعل العنكبوت و ثم نزع أرجله وقال له تقدم ثلاث خطوات فلم يفعل العنكبوت وكررها ثلاث مرات و لم يفعل العنكبوت ثم إلتفت إلى الجمهور و قال اكتشفت أن العنكبوت عند نزع أرجله يفقد حاست السمع

بياع جرايد ابوه مات مشى فى الجانازة يقول اقرا الفاتحة


مره واحد لبان أشترى عمارة (ملك) مراته راحت تلم القشطة من علي السطح



المسافر بلدياتنا لقائد الطياره شكرا اوي علي الرحلتين دول

رد الطيار ليه بتقول اثنيين

قله علشان بالنسبه لي ده اول و اخر مره 




واحد ندل جورج قرداحي اتصل بيه وقال له معنا صديقك وصل نصف مليون ريال ومحتاج مساعدتك قال: قل له نايم!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

دكتور بيطري بيقول لمراته انا بهيم في حبك قالتله وانا ماقدرش ارفسلك طلب


طبيب بيطري ذهب للزواج جالس أمام أهل العروسة منفوخ وراسم نفسه قوي قال أنا أكسب يوميا خمسة الأف جنيه رد والد العروسة على كدة انت مشهور قال طبعا مافيش حمار مايعرفنيش



مرة واحد لقى صاحبه جى من بعيد فقاله ايه عندك مشكلة قال اللى بيجرى أيوه فقال صاحبه ايه ياستار يارب قال اللى بيجرى حماتى .......حماتى كلت نصف كيلوا سمك جالها شلل نصفى قال صاحبه وأنت رايح تجيب الإسعاف قال اللى بيجرى لأ أنا رايح أجيب كمان نصف كيلوا سمك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ست بتقول لبنتها فزورة ، ايه هو اللى من 4 حروف وبيشتغل عندنا ؟؟ فألتلها بابا 



هاري يرد على التليفون .. المتصل طبيب غرفة الطوارئ بالمستشفى .. جرى بينهما الحوار التالي: الدكتور: " زوجتك جرى لها حادث سيارة خطير و لدي أخبار سيئة و أخبار جيدة .. الأخبار السيئة أنها لن تستطيع استخدام أي من ذراعيها الإثنين أو رجليها الإثنين مرة أخرى .. و أنها ستحتاج الى مساعدة في الأكل و الذهاب الى الحمام مدى الحياة" هاري : " يا الهى .. و ما الأخبار الجيدة ؟؟؟؟" الدكتور : " انا امزح .. لقد ماتت ! نياهاهاها




انزلقت سيارة تاكسي على منحدر شديد فصاح السائق في رعب : " لا أستطيع ايقاف السيارة " فرد الراكب البخيل : " أوقف العداد بسرعة " !!!



واحد وحش اوى اتجوز واحدة وحشة اوى خلفو عيل رموه فى الزبالة 



واحد كريم اوى اتجوز واحدة كريمة اوى خلفو عيل اتبرعو بيه لدار الايتام 



واحد أحول رمى يمين الطلاق على مراته ما جاش فيها 



- ماما .. أنا سمعتك بتتخانقي مع بابا وبتقولي له انك مشترياه بفلوسك.
- وعاوز ايه؟
- باقول يعني مش كنتي تدفعي فلوس زيادة شوية وتشتري واحد أحسن منه



قزم اتخانق مع مراته زعلت منه حطت جذمته فوق التلفزيون وخرجت 




واحد قاعد في أمان الله بيقرا الجرنان، وفجأة جت مراته وضربته بغطا الحلة فوق دماغه .. طرررررخ!!! 
الزوج: فيه ايه يا بنت الحلال؟ ليه كدا؟؟؟ 
الزوجه: ايه الورقه اللي في جيب بدلتك ومكتوب عليها "سوسو"؟؟ 
الزوج: يا بنت الحلال، ده أسم الحصان اللى بنشجعه في السباق! 
الزوجه صدقته وراحت لحالها... 
بعد اسبوع، الزوج قاعد في أمان الله يقرا الجرنان، وفجأة جت مراته وضربته بغطا الحلة على راسه !! 
الزوج: خير يابنت الحلال في ايه تاني؟؟ 
الزوجه: حصانك على التليفون ..!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مره طالبه مشاغبه المدرس اشتكاها للمدير المدير بعتلها قال لها 'عملتى ايه؟' قالت له 'ولا حاحه رميت ورده من الشباك' قال 'بس كده؟' قالتله 'اه' بعد شويه لقى طالبه مدغدغه ومكسره سالها 'ايه الى عمل فيكى كده؟' قالت له 'انا ورده الى اترميت من الشباك.'


واحد اخترع حبوب للحامل علشان المولود يطلع مؤدب وكل مولود فعلا نزل مؤدب . واحدة أخدت الحبوب وماولدتش في المعاد فراحت للدكتور عملها ولادة قيصرية ، لقى توأم كل واحد بيعزم علي التانى ويقول له 'اتفضل' التاني يقوله 'لأ اتفضل إنت الأول.'


صرصار ندل عزم 4 اصحابه علي الغدا ولما اتجمعوا كلهم ... شد عليهم السيفوووووون 


اتنين بيحششوا في قفص فراخ.تاني يوم الصبح طلع الديك وقال: كوكايييييييين


حمار بيتفرج على سبق الخيل.... ويقول اه لو كنت خدت الثانوية

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بصوا النكتة دي 

أغبى من كدا ماشوفتش

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  مدة يامصراوية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسسسسسسسسسسسسل والله العظيم
نورتى البنك ياقمراية
تسلم ايدك
 :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

واحده راحت تشترى عدس من

 البقال الى تحت البيت  روحت لقت

 العدس فيه شعرايه طويله

 رجعت قالت له العدس فيه شعر 

 قالها دى من شعرك 

 يا مدام  قالت له


 فششششششششششر 


  انا قررررررررررررعة

----------


## الشيمـــاء

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

مكسلة اكتب رد

----------


## الشيمـــاء

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههه
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
الكسل راح

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
ياترى شكلها ايه وهى قرعه كدا  :: 
لا وبكل فخررررررررررررررررررررررر
قررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه

تسلم ايدك ياناصر
نورتنا
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...





> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> الكسل راح


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بقى ضحكت ضحك على ضحكك دا يا ام الشهيد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله انتى عسل
وكان معنا العميلة ام الشهيد
برصيد كافى من القهقهة من النكت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتينا حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## مشمشة المحبوبة

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## عبده الدرملى

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ازيكم يا شباب والله انا غبت فترة طويله عن منتدانا العظيم 
وانا سعيد ان اول موضوع ارد عليه فى منتدانا العظيم هو موضوع بالجمال ده من ملكه المنتدى بنت شهريار 
واحب اقول ان الفكره ديه رهيبة بجد وفعلا ده هيبقى اعظم بنك للنكت فى كل المنتديات
واحب برضه اكون مشارك فى هذا الموضوع العظيم بشوية نكت اتمنى تنول اعجابكم
$ مرة اتنين محششين راكبين عربية رحوا خبطوا واحد راح اللى سايق قال للى جنبة انزل شوفه كده مات ولا لا راح نزل وقاله تعالى ورا شويه شمال شوية قدام شوية بس كده مات .
$ مره واحد عنده بغبغان بيتكلم وكان مشترى حشيش ومرة واحده البوليس طب عليه وخبط على الباب راح حط الحشيش فى قفص البغبغان ودخل الظابط ملقاش حاجه ومشى راح يجيب الحشيش من عند البغبغان ملقهوش فى القفص قعد يدور عليه لقاه واقف على البانيو وبينتف فى ريشه وبيقول طظ فى الريش طظ فى الريش.
$ مره واحد سواق تاكس ركبت معاه واحده جميلة قوى حب يتكلم معاه راح قالها انتى تعرفى تسوقى قالتله لا قالها انا تسوقى .
$ مره واحد هندى بيسال واحد مصرى انتوا ليه مش احرقوا الجثه قبل ادفن المصرى قاله لا احنا ادفن ربنا احرق .
$ مره واحد عنده عربية مرسيدس خبطته عربيه سيات راح نازل الراجل بتاع المرسيدس يزعق للراجل بتاع السيات قاله بتاع السيات تبدل عربيتك بعربيتى الراجل بتاع المرسيدس قاله انت مجنون هى ديه عربيه قاله انت تعرف العربيه ديه فيها ايه قاله ايه قاله فيها عفريت قاله انت كداب قاله هاوريك راح داعك العربيه طلع عفريت قاله اامر قاله هتلنا اتنين شاى قاله امرك مطاع وفعلا جاب الشاى راح الراجل بتاع المرسيدس قاله موافق نبدل راح اخد العربيه السيات وطيران على الصحرا راح دعك العربيه طلع العفريت قاله انا عايز قصر هنا وخدم وفلوس وعربيات ودهب قاله حيلك حيلك انا بتاع شاى بس .
$ مره اربعة صعايده عايزين يركبوا لمبه فى السقف واحد مسك اللمبة وتلاته لفوا السقف .
ويارب يكونوا عجبوكم ومره تانيه بقول ده موضوع جميل جدا جدا

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*





> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا بقى ضحكت ضحك على ضحكك دا يا ام الشهيد
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> والله انتى عسل
> وكان معنا العميلة ام الشهيد
> برصيد كافى من القهقهة من النكت
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نورتينا حبيبتى





> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياترى شكلها ايه وهى قرعه كدا 
> لا وبكل فخررررررررررررررررررررررر
> قررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
> 
> تسلم ايدك ياناصر
> نورتنا





> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههه
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> الكسل راح





> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



ربنا يبارك فيكم كلكم 

اشكركم 

على الرد 

 يارب 

تكون عجبتكم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> ازيكم يا شباب والله انا غبت فترة طويله عن منتدانا العظيم 
> وانا سعيد ان اول موضوع ارد عليه فى منتدانا العظيم هو موضوع بالجمال ده من ملكه المنتدى بنت شهريار 
> واحب اقول ان الفكره ديه رهيبة بجد وفعلا ده هيبقى اعظم بنك للنكت فى كل المنتديات
> واحب برضه اكون مشارك فى هذا الموضوع العظيم بشوية نكت اتمنى تنول اعجابكم
> $ مرة اتنين محششين راكبين عربية رحوا خبطوا واحد راح اللى سايق قال للى جنبة انزل شوفه كده مات ولا لا راح نزل وقاله تعالى ورا شويه شمال شوية قدام شوية بس كده مات .
> $ مره واحد عنده بغبغان بيتكلم وكان مشترى حشيش ومرة واحده البوليس طب عليه وخبط على الباب راح حط الحشيش فى قفص البغبغان ودخل الظابط ملقاش حاجه ومشى راح يجيب الحشيش من عند البغبغان ملقهوش فى القفص قعد يدور عليه لقاه واقف على البانيو وبينتف فى ريشه وبيقول طظ فى الريش طظ فى الريش.
> $ مره واحد سواق تاكس ركبت معاه واحده جميلة قوى حب يتكلم معاه راح قالها انتى تعرفى تسوقى قالتله لا قالها انا تسوقى .
> $ مره واحد هندى بيسال واحد مصرى انتوا ليه مش احرقوا الجثه قبل ادفن المصرى قاله لا احنا ادفن ربنا احرق .
> ...


ياولكم ياولكم استاذ عبدة الدرملى
عوداً حميداً
نورتى مونتى يافندم
والموضوع فعلاً جميل لكن بتواجدكم
واضافاتكم الرائعة
وروح المرح والود اللى يارب تفضل دايماً بينا
شكرا للمجموعة الخطيرررررررررة من النكت
والله صعب عليا اوى البغبغان  :: 

اسعدنى مرورك العاطر
تحياتى
 :f:

----------


## نورسين

> واحده راحت تشترى عدس من
> 
>  البقال الى تحت البيت  روحت لقت
> 
>  العدس فيه شعرايه طويله
> 
>  رجعت قالت له العدس فيه شعر 
> 
>  قالها دى من شعرك 
> ...


واحد غبي قوي حكموا عليه بالاعدام و بعد ما علقوه في المشنقه قعد يشاور  و يخبط برجليه .. ففكروه عايز يقول حاجه مهمه .. فنزلوه بسرعه..
بص لهم وقال :يا جزم كنت هاتخنق

----------


## ناصرالصديق

واحد وخطيبتة على التليفون


=  الووووووووووووو  ايوه يا حبيبتى 

امك وافقت نخرج النهارده ؟


=  طبعا يا حبيبى وافقت 

=  طيب يا حبيبتى خليك جاهزة ساعة ماتسمعى الزماره  تنزلى على طول علشان مش طالع فوق 


=  الله عليك يا حبيبى وكمان  اشتريت عربيه ؟

=  لا ياروحى   اشتريت زماااااااااااااره

----------


## عيون جريئه

واح بيقول لمراته نكته قالتله ههههههه بايخه قالها ههههههه انتى طالق هههههههه

----------


## ندى الايام

> واحد وخطيبتة على التليفون
> 
> 
> =  الووووووووووووو  ايوه يا حبيبتى 
> 
> امك وافقت نخرج النهارده ؟
> 
> 
> =  طبعا يا حبيبى وافقت 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد جميلة اوى
تسلم ايدك يا ناصر
وتسلمى يا بيرو على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## بنت شهريار

> واحد غبي قوي حكموا عليه بالاعدام و بعد ما علقوه في المشنقه قعد يشاور  و يخبط برجليه .. ففكروه عايز يقول حاجه مهمه .. فنزلوه بسرعه..
> بص لهم وقال :يا جزم كنت هاتخنق


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا لسانة طويل حتى وهو هيموت
باينة فاكرهم بيهزروا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتينا نورسين
تسلم ايدك
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> واحد وخطيبتة على التليفون
> 
> 
> =  الووووووووووووو  ايوه يا حبيبتى 
> 
> امك وافقت نخرج النهارده ؟
> 
> 
> =  طبعا يا حبيبى وافقت 
> ...


تووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
قولها تنزل بقى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك ناصر
تحياتى

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الراجل   بعد ما زمر  لخطيبته ونزلوا 

ماشيين فى الشارع 

 فيه واحد راكب عجلة عمال يروح شمال ويمين 

لحد ما خبطهم بالعجلة 

الراجل  قال.....

ايه انت حماااااااااااااار ؟

ردت خطيبته قالت له لا دا لسه بيتعلم..........................؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> واحد بيقول لمراته نكته قالتله ههههههه بايخه قالها ههههههه انتى طالق هههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تستاهل كل اللى يجرااااااااااااااااااااالها
نورت البنك عيون جريئة
تحياتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياصبااااااااااااااااااااااااح الضحكة الجميلة
 :Hug2:  :Hug2:  :Hug2: 


واحد احول بيعاكس وحده حوله 
بيقولها والله العظيم انتو الثلاثه أحلى من بعض
قالته والله العظيم انتو الثلاثه قللات الادب

****************

مرة بنت قالت لامها : هو السمك بياكل سردين؟
      قالت ايوة
 قالت لها : ازاي بيفتح العلبة؟؟

**************

مرة واحد من كتر حبه للموبيلات جاب بنت سماها .. شريحة

*************

مرة ولد صغير راح لجارته وطلب منها انها توريه لسانها 
فسألتة ليه : فقالها عشان ماما بتقول ان لسانك زي العقربة

************

مره واحد جاب لمامته دواء يخليها ترجع 20 سنه ورا
 تانى يوم راح لها و قال : اه الحلاوه دى 
و مين العيل الصغير ده قالت: يانهارى أصل أبوك شرب الدواه كله

************

مرة دبانة سقطت فى كاس خمرة طلعت تقول .. وسع للنسر

*************

فريق نمل بيلعب ومن ضمنهم صرصار لية...؟ لاعب اجنبى

*************

حرامى دخل شقة علشان يسرق لقا واحدة تخينة اوى اعدت علية وقالت لابنها نادى ابوك من القهوة فالحرامى قال :بسرعة يالا

**************

واحد ماشى ورا وحدة قالها الحلوة وراها مشوار .. قالتلة لا وراها حمار

**************

مره واحد فتح الباب وقعد يصرخ بيقول حماتى هترمى نفسها من الشباك 
قالولوا وانت زعلان ليه .. قالهم الشباك مش راضى يتفتح

*************

مرة ترزى ماشى فى حتة مقطوعة خيطها

*************

----------


## the_chemist

> الراجل   بعد ما زمر  لخطيبته ونزلوا 
> 
> ماشيين فى الشارع 
> 
>  فيه واحد راكب عجلة عمال يروح شمال ويمين 
> 
> لحد ما خبطهم بالعجلة 
> 
> الراجل  قال.....
> ...


ايه يا حاج ناصر ده

أنت مش عارف أنه ممنوع الزمامير

و هنا في حارات المنتدى أنت عامل زيطة و هيصة

حلوة يا حاج ناصر

بيقول لك بقي 

في 10 صعايدة بيتعلموا ربط الكرافتات 9 منهم ماتوا و الباقي في غرفة الإن.....عاش

و كمان

10 صعايدة بيلعبوا على الطريق اللى تخبطه العربية مرتين يخرج

قديمة عارف يا بنت السلطان

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> ندى الايام
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مش قادر بصراحة أمسك نفسي
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




اهلا بيك يا عمو فريد

واحد صعيدى ماشى  لقى  لمة صعايده  

قالهم فيه ايه 

قالوا  الواد حسنين خبطة القطر ومات 

قال يابووووووووووووووووى 

مش حسنين ده اللى القطر خبطه السنة الى فاتت

----------


## the_chemist

> اهلا بيك يا عمو فريد
> 
> واحد صعيدى ماشى  لقى  لمة صعايده  
> 
> قالهم فيه ايه 
> 
> قالوا  الواد حسنين خبطة القطر ومات 
> 
> قال يابووووووووووووووووى 
> ...


معلهش يا حاج ناصر

الكلام اللى حصل فوق ده سعادتك فهمته غلط

دا مش حسانين اللى مات

دا الجطر بتاع السنة اللى فات و بتاع السنادى هما اللى ماتوا

هعهعهعهعهع

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ahmedab216

الأخت الكريمة بنت شهريار

ألف ألف شكر علي الموضوع اللذيذ ده و اللي كلنا في أمس  و أشد الحاجه اليه وسط ظروف الحياة الصعبة.

لكي مني كل الشكر و التحية و التوفيق دائما....

أحمد

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الأخت الكريمة بنت شهريار
> 
> ألف ألف شكر علي الموضوع اللذيذ ده و اللي كلنا في أمس  و أشد الحاجه اليه وسط ظروف الحياة الصعبة.
> 
> لكي مني كل الشكر و التحية و التوفيق دائما....
> 
> أحمد


ياهلا استاذ احمد
نورت البنك يافندم
الحمدلله اننا قدرنا نضحك سويا ضحكة حتى لو بسيطة
اسعدنا مرورك الفاضل استاذ احمد
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

إلا شوفتى يا بنت أبوها

بيقول لك

واحد بلدياتنا لقي ربع جنيه مخروم راح لحمه بجنيه

واحد موظف غلبان زى حالاتى شاف اللحمة مكشوفة بص لها بقرف و قال لها هتروحى النار

----------


## العسل المر

> شكرا يا قمر علي الموضوع الجااااااااااامد ده
> ان شاء الله تبقي اكبر مكتبة نكت في التاريخ
> 
> مرة تلاتة اندال داخلين مسابقة 
> الاول قال انا اندل واحد فيكوا حتي بصوا 
> قام رايح شاف واحدة ست كبيرة بتعدي الشارع قام مشنكلها ورامي العكاز بتاعها 
> 
> التاني قال انا اندل منك 
> قام راح لنفس الست قالها معلش ياحاجة وقومها واداهاه العكاز 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه - ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## العسل المر

بنت شهريار 

تسلم افكارك - فى انتظار المزيد من النكت

----------


## ahmedab216

واحد و مراته متخانقين و متخاصمين...
كان عايز يصحي بدري عشان عنده ميعاد مهم....كتب لها ورقة و سابها علي تربيزة المطبخ مكتوب فيها.... صحيني الساعة 6 الصبح للاهمية.
تاني يوم قلق و بيبص في الساعة لقاها الساعة 9 الصبح لما راح المطبخ لقاها كاتباله ورقه.... اصحي بأه الساعة بقت 6 و نص...

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ماهو اسم وزير الدفاع الصيني؟ شن حرب شن


مرة واحد غبى واقف في الشارع و بيتكلم في المحمول
و عمال يزعق و يقول: بس دوري تاني دوري كويس
ام واحد معدي في الشارع جه قال له: في إيه ؟؟؟؟
راح واخد المحمول منه وبيسمع ... لقى .... (الرقم الذي طلبته غير موجود بالخدمة)!!!!



بلدياتنا طلع القمر اول حاجة عملها خلع بدلة الفضاء ولبس الجلابية.







ولد مغلّب مدرس الجغرافيا معاه ليه ؟؟؟
عاوز يعرف خط الاستواء ده كليك ولا موبينيل


أحول...... سجل في الجيش ...... 
حطوه في قسم القصف العشوائي 


بخيـل سمعـه تقيل 
*بعتوا لـه ولاده مسـج* 
*كاتبـين لـه* *يابابا عايزين** فلـوس* 
*رد كتـب لهـم : هــــــــــــا!؟* 
*محشـش قاعـد يفكـر لوحده 
ويقـول: 
( ياتـرى انـا مواعـد واحـده الساعـه اتنين ولا مواعـد اتنين الساعـة واحـده )
واحـد بيسـأل صاحبه 
هـا أخبار ابوك ايه؟ 
 وفجـأة تذكـر أن أبـو صاحبـه مـتوفي 
فكمـل الموضوع وقال " لسه برضه فى نفـس القبر " 
غـبي راح يعـزي أهـل الميـت 
 فسـألهم : مات ازاى ؟ 
ردوا عليـه : اصـابته رصاصـة فـوق العـين !! 
رد عليهـم : طب الحمدلله انها مـا دخلـتش فـي عينـه !! 


 ندل ابوه طرده من البيت وهو خارج كتب على بيتهم(هنا مقر تنظيم القاعدة ) 

 واحد نذل عينوه وزير داخلية، غير رقم الطوارئ من 122 إلى 

                09742806329577935 


حرامي ( ندل ) دخل بيت .. ما لقاش شيء يسرقه ... اتصل على أمريكا ووساب السماعة مرفوعة !!! 



*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*الفرق بين فيلم أمريكى ومصرى ومكسيكى وهندى**
**فيلم أمريكي** :**
**سيارة مسرعة تصدم كلب إمرأة عجوز**
**يصاب الكلب تتصل العجوز بـ 911 ــ* *
**ثلاثة سيارات شرطة تطارد سيارة المشبوه التي تنطلق بسرعة* *
**يراوغ المشبوه من سيارات الشرطة** ....* *
**يطير فوق سيارة الشرطة الأولى**
**فتصدم باص طلاب مدارس* *
**يسبح تحت سيارة الشرطة الثانية فتسقط في النهر وتغرق**
**بقيت سيارة واحدة ... إنها تستمر بالمطاردة**
**يطلق الشرطي المقدام النار على عجلات سيارة المشبوه** ...* *
**فتنفجر العجلة لتتقلب سيارة المشبوه ثم ترتطم بمحطة للوقود ........ بوم**
**نال المشبوه جزاءه ومات حرقاً**
**النتيجة = تضرر باص مدرسة وسيارة الشرطة الأولى وموت تلميذ* *+* *
**غرق الشرطين وسيارتهما + موت المشبوه**
**وحريق بالمحطة وينتهى الفيلم بقبلة طويلة في النهاية بين اثنين ليس لهما علاقة أي علاقة بالموضوع* 
*
**فيلم مصري* *:**
**بحبك يا زيزي**
** "* *بحبك يا حنفي بس لازم شقة لو حتى أوده واحدة كفاية**
**حنفي في الشركة  وواحد بيعرض عليه رشوه وحنفى يقول : " أنا ما أبعش ضميري**
**العصابة تلاحق حنفي وتبدأ المطاردات**
**أصوات احتكاك عجلات السيارات وهي تمشي بسرعة 10 كيلومتر**
**حنفي يموت قائلاً العبارة الشهيرة :**
**أ**تـلـتـني يا مجرم* *
**فيلم مكسيكي مدبلج**
**روزاليندا عندها من الفريد خمسة أولاد وهي حامل بالسادس* *
**قرر الاثنان بأن يتزوجا**
**أما ماريا فهي حامل من أخو زوجها رينالدو إلا أن زوجها مايعرفش ،**
**ولوسيانا تريد أن تتزوج من إغناسيو إلا أنها لا تعلم أن ابن عمها**
**هو ابن خالتها ..* *
**ينتهي المسلسل بعد حوالي عشرة قرون حيث تحل جميع المشاكل في آخر خمسة دقائق من الحلقة الأخيرة .. ..* *فيلم هندي* *:**
**يحبها وتحبه* *
**تغني له ربع ساعة**
**يغني لها ربع ساعة* *
**فجأة تظهر أصوات الموسيقى ماتعرفش منين كل اللى**حواليهم يبدأون بالرقص* *في الجبل* *
** ابو البنت يغضب من بنته التي أحبت ذلك الشخص الفقير ، ثم يقوم  يحبسها* *
**يجى حبيبها إلى شباك غرفتها ويغني لها ربع ساعة ، تغني له ربع ساعة* *
**وفجأة يبدأ الحراس وأبو البنت بالرقص**
**تأتي صديقة البنت لتزورها في غرفتها**
**...* *وتسألها عن حبيبها* *
**البنت تغني ربع ساعة وصديقتها تغني ربع ساعة**
**يسمع الأب ابنته وهي تغني فيرحمها ويعفو عنها**
**يتجه الأب لبيت حبيبها ويطلب منه يزور بنته ويوافق على زواجهم**
**يهرول الحبيب فرحان إلى حبيبته ويغني لها ربع ساعة تغني له ربع ساعة* *
**ويبدأ خدم البيت بالرقص**
**يعود ابن عم البنت من السعودية تاركاً عمله هناك لم يعجبه الوضع* * 
** فقام بقتل حبيب الفتاة تصرخ الحبيبة وتبكي على قبر حبيبها**
**ثم تغني بحزن ربع ساعة ثم تموت ...**لسه الفيلم ماخلصش...**
**روح الحبيبة وروح الحبيب تجتمعان وتغنيان ساعة وربع* *ماهو فيلم هندى اربع ساعات بقى**أي خدمة يا بيرو*

----------


## ahmedab216

حلو اوي الفيلم الهندي ده يا مصراوية

----------


## بنت شهريار

كيميائى 
العسل المر
ahmedab216  

نورتونا بتواجدكم ورمروركم العاطر
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل يامصراوية
فيلم هندى بجد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك ياقمر
وشكرا لمرورك العاطر
 :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

هى دى خفة دم المصراويين 

برافو عليك 

حقيقى هندى 


 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

واضح ان الفيلم الهندي  عجبكوا 

والله انا كمان فطست من الضحك اول ماقربته

----------


## the_chemist

شاب أخنف كل لما يروح يخطب واحدة ترفضه علشان أخنف

المهم أمه زهقت و قالت له: دى آخر مرة أروح معاك لعروسة و لما ندخل اوعى تفتح بقك فاهم؟

العريس نفذ المطلوب و أهل العروسة وافقوا و المهم إتجوزوا بعد كام يوم

في ليلة الدخلة دخلوا أوضة النوم و العروسة حطت العشا و صاحبنا قاعد ساكت ع السرير

و فين بعد ما العروسة جاعت قوى قالت له: إنزن كن

قال لها: نينتك فن

----------


## بنت شهريار

> شاب أخنف كل لما يروح يخطب واحدة ترفضه علشان أخنف
> 
> المهم أمه زهقت و قالت له: دى آخر مرة أروح معاك لعروسة و لما ندخل اوعى تفتح بقك فاهم؟
> 
> العريس نفذ المطلوب و أهل العروسة وافقوا و المهم إتجوزوا بعد كام يوم
> 
> في ليلة الدخلة دخلوا أوضة النوم و العروسة حطت العشا و صاحبنا قاعد ساكت ع السرير
> 
> و فين بعد ما العروسة جاعت قوى قالت له: إنزن كن
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فن يامعنمى فن
دمييييييييييييييييييييييييينة خانث
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
متشكنين اوووووووووووووووى يابو اونية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه

حلوة موووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

صحيح كل فونة ونيها كيان هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اتنين صيادين حيوانات طلعوا يصطادوا في الغابة 

اول ما راحوا افتكروا ان هم نسيوا البندقيات 

الاول : نعمل ايه ؟
التاني : بص معاك زمارة 
الاول : ايوة 
التاني : وانا كمان بص احنا نشوف اي حيوان نقعد نزمرله لحد مايدوخ ويقع نربطه وناخده 
الاول : ماشي 
وقفوا تحت شجرة قاعد فوقها قردين بيوشوشوا بعض 

غزالة جت قعدوا يزمروا يزمروا لحد الغزالة ماداخت ووفعت وخدوها 

بعد شوية جت غزالة تانية قعدوا يزمروا يزمروا لحد الغزالة ماداخت ووفعت وخدوها

بعد شوية جه أسد قعدوا يزمروا يزمروا قام الاسد انقض عليهم وكلهم 

قرد بيقول للتاني 



























































































شفت مش قلتلك ان الاسد الاطرش جاي دلوقتي

----------


## ahmedab216

اتنين متجوزين من عشرين سنة .. قرروا يروحوا يصيفوا

            ع البحر بنفس الفندق اللى قضوا فيه شهر العسل زمان

            لكن الزوجة كانت مشغولة فاتفقت مع زوجها على إنه يسافر لوحده و هى

             هاتحصله بعد يومين

            وصل الزوج ع الفندق و دخل الغرفة فوجد كمبيوتر بالغرفة و متوصل بكابل الانترنت فقا م يبعت ايميل لزوجته يطمئنها فيه على أحواله

            بعد ماكتب الرسالة و هو بيكتب عنوان البريد الالكترونى لزوجته أخطأ فى كتابة حرف فى العنوان

            و بالطبع راح الايميل لشخص تانى تصادف إنه كان لأرملة لسة راجعة من مراسم دفن زوجها اللى توفاه الله بنفس اليوم .. الست الأرملة فتحت الكمبيوتر بتاعها لتقرأ ايميلات التعازى  وقعت ع الأرض مغمى عليها بلحظة دخول ابنها اللى حاول يسعفها بكل الطرق و لم يفلح فى إفاقتها

            نظر الابن إلى كمبيوتر والدته و قرأ الرسالة التالية

            زوجتى العزيزة .. وصلت بخير  .. و يمكن تتفاجئى لأنك ح تعرفى أخبارى عن طريق الانترنت لأنه دلوقتى بقى فيه كمبيوتر عندهم و يقدر الواحد يبعت أخباره لأهله و أحبابه يوم بيوم

            أنا بقى لى ساعة واصل و تأكدت إنهم جهزوا المكان و كل شىء و مش باقى غير وصولك لعندى هنا بعد يومين

            إشتقت لك كتير و مشتاق أشوفك و باتمنى تكون رحلة سريعة زى رحلتى

            ملاحظة : مش ضرورى تجيبى ملابس كتيرة معاكى لأن هنا الحر شديد قوى قوى يعنى جهنم !!!!!!

----------


## the_chemist

> اتنين صيادين حيوانات طلعوا يصطادوا في الغابة 
> 
> اول ما راحوا افتكروا ان هم نسيوا البندقيات 
> 
> الاول : نعمل ايه ؟
> التاني : بص معاك زمارة 
> الاول : ايوة 
> التاني : وانا كمان بص احنا نشوف اي حيوان نقعد نزمرله لحد مايدوخ ويقع نربطه وناخده 
> الاول : ماشي 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا مصراوية

بقي يعنى مفيش إلا ده اللى ييجى لهم

بس هو مش قريبى هو قريب فريد الأطرش

أنا إسمى فريد بس مش الأطرش

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

شوية نكت قديمة

عارف أنها مش هتعجب الجيل الرِوش بتاع اليومين دول

بيقول لك:

واحد راح يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاى

واحد بلدياتنا القطر دهس جريبه 
فراح ينتجم من الجطر و طلع عليه و مسك المدخنة بتاعته
فالجطر بيزمر تووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
جال له: و الله ما أنا سايبك إلا لما تموووووووووووووووووت

واحد بلدياتنا عاوز يسافر بالجطر و عمره ما شافه فسأل واحد: كيف أعرف الجطر؟
قال له: تلاجيه طويييل و أسود و له عجل و بيدخن
صاحبنا قطع التذكرة و شاف واحد راكب عجلة و طويل و أسود و بيدخن سيجارة
نط على أكتافه فالراجل بيقول له: بتعمل ايه يا أخينا
قال له: وه جاطع تذكرة

واحد بلدياتنا ماشي مع صاحبه و جابل ناس كتير فقال له: بوى اهناك اهوه
صاحبه: أنهى واحد فيهم
قال له: اللى لابس العمة    صاحبه: كلهم لابسين عمم
قال له: اللى لابس دلابية مجلمة    صاحبه: كلهم لابسين دلاليب مجلمة
قال له: اللى ماسك رشاش    صاحبه: كلهم ماسكين رشاشات
صاحبنا طلع الرشاش و طخ أبوه عيارين فوقع ساكت و قال لصاحبه: أهو اللى طب ساكت ده

واحد قتل أبوه علشان يحلف برحمته

ياللا عارف إنها جديمممممممممممممممممممة

بس ياللا أجيب لكم لمون تمصوه بعد ما تقروها

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> اتنين متجوزين من عشرين سنة .. قرروا يروحوا يصيفوا
> 
>             ع البحر بنفس الفندق اللى قضوا فيه شهر العسل زمان
> 
>             لكن الزوجة كانت مشغولة فاتفقت مع زوجها على إنه يسافر لوحده و هى
> 
>              هاتحصله بعد يومين
> 
>             وصل الزوج ع الفندق و دخل الغرفة فوجد كمبيوتر بالغرفة و متوصل بكابل الانترنت فقا م يبعت ايميل لزوجته يطمئنها فيه على أحواله
> ...


لا نشششششششششششششششششششن
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مكملش ليه و قالها الخدمة في جهنم 5 نجوم.
خالص ودي

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> شوية نكت قديمة
> 
> عارف أنها مش هتعجب الجيل الرِوش بتاع اليومين دول
> 
> بيقول لك:
> 
> واحد راح يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاى
> 
> واحد بلدياتنا القطر دهس جريبه 
> ...




ايه النكت الجامدة دي يا استاذ فريد

هي جديييييمة حبتين بس حلوة تسع حبات

خالص ودي

----------


## ahmedab216

شكرا لكي أم الشهيد

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## the_chemist

> ايه النكت الجامدة دي يا استاذ فريد
> 
> هي جديييييمة حبتين بس حلوة تسع حبات
> 
> خالص ودي


يا مليون هلا و مليار غلا

أم الشهيد حدانا يا سلاااااااااااااااام

بس يعنى أنتى من الشباب قوى يا أم الشهيد و علشان كده متشكر قوى على إعجابك بالنكت الجديمة دى

و ده وسام شرف "مش ليا طبعاً" للى ألفوا النكت دى

تحياتى ليكى و لمديرة البنك

----------


## ahmedab216

سأل المدرس : حيوان يزحف ببطء جداً ؟ أجاب أحد الطلاب وقال : السلحفاة .. قال المدرس أحسنت يامحمد ابوك شغال ايه قال الطالب ابى دكتور قال المدرس شفتوا عيال الدكاتره أذكياء 
سأل المدرس سؤال ثاني ماهو الطائر الذي يتكلم فأجاب أحد الطلاب : البغبغاء .. فقال المدرس أحسنت ياعبدالله وانتا أبوك شغال ايه قال الطالب : أبى مهندس . قال المدرس : شفتوا عيال المهندسين أذكياء 

وبعدين سأل المدرس : ماهو الطائر الذي يبدأ بحرف الــ تاء ؟؟ فأجاب أحد الطلاب : التمســـاح قال له المدرس اقف اقف ياغبي أبوك شغال ايه ؟؟ قال الطالب : أبى يشتغل بالمباحث الــعامة !! 
قال المدرس : أحسنت .. التمساح اذا شد حيله ممكن يطير بارك الله فيك ياولدي

----------


## ahmedab216

واحد كان عازم صاحبه على الغداء ... فصاحبه لقاه كل ما يطلب من مراته حاجه يقول لها يا روحى هاتى البطاطس ، يا عيونى شوية ملح ، فاستغرب الضيف قوى ، و سأله ما شاء الله 12 سنة متجوزين و مش بتنده لها غير يا قلبى يا حياتى ....فرد الزوج أصلى ناسى اسمها

----------


## ahmedab216

مرة اجتمعت سيدات العالم علشان يحطو حد لظلم المرأة ... وقرروا انه كل وحدة تتكلم مع جوزها بالموضوع ده.......... وبعد فترة سالوا الامركية حصل ايه معاك؟ قالت انا رحت وحكيت مع جوزى انه ما ينفعش افضل بالبيت وانت تفضل برة ، ولازم تساعدني بشغل البيت.. المهم اليوم الاول ماشفت حاجة ، اليوم التاني ما شفت حاجة برضه ... اليوم الثالث بدأ يساعدني بشغل ابيت...... وسالوا الفرنسية وانتي حصل ايه معاك؟ قالت انا رحت وحكيت مع جوزى نفس الكلام.. المهم اليوم الاول ماشفت حاجة ، اليوم التاني ما شفت حاجة ، اليوم الثالث بدأ يساعدني بشغل البيت...... وبعدين سالوا العربية؟؟؟ وانتى حصل ايه معاك قالت انا رحت وحكيت مع جوزى نفس الكلام .... المهم اليوم الاول ماشفت حاجة ، اليوم التاني ما شفت حاجة ، اليوم الثالث ....بدأت اشووف بعيني اليمين!!!!!

----------


## the_chemist

الفلاح أول ما يتمدن يعلق الفاس ع الشماعة

الفلاح أول ما يتمدن يجيب لأهله مصيبة

----------


## ibn hameedo

اهلا بيكم ياجماعه النكت بجد كويسه  وانا هكتبلكم شويه من الى انا عارفهم من زمان
واحد صعيدى اتلسع خمسين قلم على سهوه

----------


## ahmedab216

و في قول آخر.... انهم كانوا 100 قلم

الله ينور عليك يا ابن حميدو

----------


## ahmedab216

واحد راح للدكتور وقال له :انا جسمي بيوجعني يا دكتور من هنا ومن هنا وقعد يشاور علي كل جسمه... وفى الآخر الدكتور اكتشف ان صباع المريض فيه دملّ

----------


## ahmedab216

واحد اسمة شلبى كان مسافر بلاد برة ، فراح محطة القطر وطبعا هناك النظام آخر تمام ... فراح داخل فى مكنة التذاكر ، يحط ا الفلوس وتنزل له التذكرة ، فراح حط الفلوس والتذكرة نزلت له ، والمكنة راحت قايله مرحبا بالاستاذ شلبى سوف تركب قطار رقم 26 وسيصل الساعة الواحدة ، هوة سمع كدة فعجبته الحكاية ، فضل يحط فى فلوس والمكنة تعيد يحط فى فلوس والمكنة تعيد ، لحد اخر مرة حط الفلوس ، راحت المكنة قالت له الاستاذ شلبى فضل يستهبل لحد ما القطر فاتة.

----------


## ديدي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## amak_77

*و دي مساهمة مني عل بسيط كدا على ما قسم

حبو يختبروا ذكاء ناس من بلدياتنا راحوا جابوا اذكي اتنين فيهم راح الاولاني دخل على الممتحن راح الممتحن ساله و قاله ايه الحاجة الي بتبقي سودا و ليها رباط و بنلبسها في رجلينا راح بلدياتنا قاله جزمة طبعا انت فاكرني غبي ولا ايه قاله شاطر و سابه يمشي و هو طالع قال لزميله الراجل هيسالك عل حاجة سودا وبرباط قله جزمة متفضحناش راح التاني دخل والرجل ساله حاجة سودا و بنقليها في الزيت و بناكلها
بلديتانا قاله برباط قاله لا
 راح بلديتنا قاله تبقي بلغه  



في حفرة كبيرة اوي كل الناس بيقعوا فيها الناس مش لاقين لها حل 
جابو اذكي تلاته في البلد عشان يحلوا المشكلة
الاول قال احنا نجيب عربية اسعاف  و الي يقع فيها نوديه المستشفي
التاني قال طب ليه التعب ما احنا نبني مستشفي جنب الحفرة دي
التاالت قالهم باين عليكم اغبياء 
احنا نردم الحفرة دي

و نحفر واحدة تانيه جنب المستشفى 


من كتر ما قالوا على بلديتنا انهم مش اذكياء حبوا يختبروهم للمرة الالف
جابوا اذكي واحد فيهم و جمعوا الصعايدة كلهم في الاستاد
و راح الراجل ساله ها يا هريدي 2في 6 بكام
بليداتنا فكر و قاله 2 في 6 ب 120
الراجل قاله لاا انت غبي خالص
الاستاد كله بيردد ادياه فرصة تانيه ادياه فرصة تانيه
الراجل راح ساله تاني ها يا هريدي 2 في 6 بكام 
هريدي فكر و قال ب 20
الراجل قاله انت مش في فايدة فيك
الاستاد كله 
اديله فرصة تانيه ايله فرصة تانيه
الراجل قاله اخر مرة يا هريدي 2 في 6 بكام
هريدي فكر شويه و قال ب 6
الاستاد كله قال 
اديله فرصة تانيه اديله فرصة تانيه  

على فكرة انا نوبي و على خط الصعيد يعني بدليات بردو محدش يزعل

و في شويه كمان بس بعدين بقي
سلااااااااااااام*

----------


## ahmedab216

حلوين اوي اخي amak 77

عايزين كمان

----------


## ahmedab216

واحد ندل قعد سنة يتحايل على حبيبته علشان تخرج معاه ، ولما وافقت 



راح قال لأبوها

----------


## ahmedab216

واحد ندل إتجوز ....



راح شهر العسل لوحده

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الضحك هنا مش ببلاش يا اوختشى  :Closedeyes: 
محدش هنا بيضحك ويمشى  :Ranting2: 
ومتجيش ايدك فاضية لو سمحتى  :Poster Spam: 
هاتى نكتتك وانتى جاية  :: 
نورتينا ياقمر


اماااااااااااك .. النوبة كلها بتسال عنك
مطلوب القبض عليك  :: 
خليك مستخبى بقى فى البنك
النكت هتداريك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتنا اخى العزيز

استاذ احمد .. الندالة كنز لا يفنى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك على النكت الجميلة

----------


## ahmedab216

شكرا جزيلا بنت شهريار

هي الندالة الوقت كنز لا يفني و بس ؟؟!!!!  ......... دي عليها عرض
كل حركتين ندالة عليهم واحدة مجانا

شكرا جزيلا لكي

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## ahmedab216

ندل خصمت الدولة نصف راتبه كتبرع للإنتفاضة .. 



قام إتبرع بالنص الثاني لإسرائيل !!!

----------


## بنت شهريار

واحد صعيدي شايل تمساح علي كتفه قابله ظابط قاله انت يا راجل يا مجنون روح وديه جنينه الحيوانات

تاني يوم الظابط شافه شايل التمساح قاله انا مش قولتلك وديه جنينه الحيوانات 

قاله ماانا وديته امبارح وانهارده هاوديه الهرم 

************

صعيدي دخل مسابقة المليون اتصل بصديق و قاله 

الوه امحمدين امعانا .. الوه ايوه رايك ايه .. احدف ادابتين ولا عاسال الدمهور 

************

مرة واحد صعيدى شاف واحدة سودة قال كل دى ازازة كوكاكولا 


فتفت عليه فقال كمان بتفورى...يباااااااااااااااااي

**********

واحد ماشى بعربيته فى الطريق الصحراوى فشاف واحد بيجرى وبيقول عننننننننننن

سابه وقال ده بينوه اهبل 

مشى شوية كمان فلقى واحد تانى بيجرى وبيقول عننننننننننن

سابه وقال ده اهبل ذى الاول

مشى شوية كمان فلقى واحد ماشى فقلو فى اتنين هبل جيين وراك بيجرو وبيقولوا عنننننننننننن

قالو ايه ده هم لحقونى عنننننننننننننننن

************

بلديتنا عايز يعلم ابنه انجليزى راح ابتدائي منفعش


راح ثانوى منفعش، راح الجامعة منفعش، قال لازم


اوديه انجلترا واجوزه واحدة من هناك عشان يعرف


يتكلم انجليزى، راح فى الصباحية بيقولها 'مستر هريدى موجود؟؟

' قالتله العروسة .. نجولو مين ؟؟؟

*********

----------


## ahmedab216

حلوين اوي يا بنت شهريار

كلهم ألذ من بعض

عايزين كمان

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## بنت شهريار

شكرا لمرورك العاطر الدائم معنا استاذ احمد
انتظر المزيد
 :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

واحد نشر في إعلانات مبوبة :مطلوب زوجة!!! 
تاني يوم جاله 100 جواب فيهم نفس الرد ...... تاخد بتاعتي؟؟ 


صعيدي قاعد علي القهوة قالوله الحق ابوك القطر داس علي دماغة . . قالهم :  تااااااني !!!


عشرة صعايدة بيتعلموا ربط الكرافتات.. تسعة ماتوا وواحد فى حالة حرجة!!!!

----------


## hosamio702

عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل شكرا جزيلا على المجهود ويا ريت يبقى فيه اكتر اهو نغير الغم اللى احنا فيه شويه

----------


## ahmedab216

والله كلنا محتاجين للتغيير ده

----------


## ahmedab216

مرة واحد صعيدي كان مسافر أمريكا واهله في البلد عطوله 3 زلع فيهم "مش" عشان ياكل كل واحدة كل شهر وقالوله سمي قبل ماتاكل عشان الشيطان مياكولش معاك ... اول زلعة نسى يسمي ... والتانية نسى يسمي ... في المرة التالتة طلعله الشيطان 
وقاله : أبوس ايدك تسمي ... معدتي باظت

واحد بلدياتنا اشتري كمبيوتر... شال الماوس وحط جاموسة

واحد بلدياتنا رجع من السفر لقى الشقة مليانه صراصير.. غير قفل الباب

----------


## noogy

واحد قاعد في خمارة لقى اتنين مساطيل بيكلموا بعض
- انت ساكن فين
- في مدينة نصر
- معقولة؟ وانا كمان .. فين في مدينة نصر؟
- في المنطقة الأولى شارع النصر
- الله وأنا كمان، في عمارة كام؟
- شقة 35
- لأ مش ممكن ، وانا كمان
الراجل هيتجنن، سأل الجرسون ايه الحكاية؟
- متاخدش ف بالك دول واحد وأبوه بيسكروا هنا كل يوم
واحد كان بيدور على مطعم نظيف، لقى محل مكتوب عليه (حاربنا الذباب) فراح داخل وأول ما جه الأكل تجمع الذباب عليه فقال للجرسون: بتقولوا حاربنا الذباب وطلع كل الذبابا ده منين الجرسون: احنا حاربنا الذباب بس هو فاز علينا
مره نكته ماشية بتعيط ليه؟؟ عشان واحد ضحك عليها
كان فى طيارة فيها اربعة واحد امريكى وواحد ايطالى وواحد المانى وواحد صعيدى الطيار قال لازم
تلاتة ينطوا من الطيارة احسن تقع جه الامريكى قال احنا بتوع الشجاعة وراح ناطط وجه الالمانى قال احنا بتوع الكاراتيه وراح ناطط وجه الصعيدى قال احنا بتوع الغلاسة وراح زاقق اللى جنبه
واحد معدى لقى ناس بتهيص قوى قال لهم فية ايه
قالوله فى واحد بلدياتنا عايز ينط من سطح العمارة
قالهم خلاص انا طالعلة...
طلعلة وقاله عايز تنتحر لية...
بلدياتنا قاله اصل انا غبى وكل الناس بتقول علي غبى
راح الراجل قايله هاقولك فزوره لو حلتها ماتبقاش غبى
حاجة اسمها زى شكلها
بلدياتنا : ماخبرش
الراجل:البيضة.. اقولك واحدة تانية
حاجتين اسمهم زى شكلهم
بلدياتنا :ماخبرش
الراجل: بيضتين.. اقولك واحدة تانية بسيطه و سهله
حاجة كبيرة وسودة وبتجيب لبن واسمها جاموسة
بلدياتنا 3 بيضات
راح الراجل ماسكه وراميه
مرة واحد قال لأبوه: عايز آخذ نوكيا قال له:على جثتى
حتاخد بنت عمك
مره واحد مسطول ماشى فى الشارع لقى مذيعه بتقوله لو سمحت فين القمر قالها اهو قالتله مبروك كسبت عشرين جنيه قالها فى واحد تانى هناك اهو
واحد ضرب واحد محشش علي قفاه قاله جد ولا هزار فقاله جد فقاله اصل انا مابحبش الهزار

: :Glad:  :Biggrin:  :Glad:  :Biggrin:  :Glad:  :Biggrin:  :Glad:

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حقيقى الصعيدى غلس غلس غلس
بس ياروح مابعدك روح
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا نوجى
تسلم ايدك
 :f2:

----------


## noogy

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حقيقى الصعيدى غلس غلس غلس
> بس ياروح مابعدك روح
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا نوجى
> تسلم ايدك


الله يخليكى 
ومنورة الموضوع والله :Biggrin: 
ميرسى على مرورك

----------


## ****matrer*****

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 حلوه نكته المسطول جداااااااااااااااا

 خدوا منى النكته دى
  مره واحد حانوتى فتح فكهانى كتب عليه "الموز علينا حق"

 ههههههههههههه

----------


## غادة جاد

انتم دمكم خفيف جدا

----------


## ahmedab216

بجد بجد ؟؟... النكت لذيذه جدا يا نوجي

----------


## ahmedab216

واحد بلدياتنا راح يتمشى جابوه من على الحدود ...

بلدياتنا مبيعرفشى يعوم وقع فى البحر مات محروق...

مره واحد بلدياتنا ركب دماغه عمل حادثه!!!

ايه وجه الشبه بين الصعيدي الذكي وسوبر مان ؟؟... الاتنين شخصيات خياليه

----------


## ابن البلد

1. واحد بلديتنا كسب 60 مليون دولار إشترى رونالدو

2. واحد حرامي قرر يتوب سرق شريطين لعمرو خالد


3. بلدياتنا نجح في إنتخابات مجلس الشعب، في اول جلسة قاعد جنب واحد أفندى فالأفندى عزم عليه بسيجارة مارلبورو، وبعد شويه بيسالوا إيه رأيك في الديمقراطية ياحاج؟؟.. فرد الحاج : والله أحسن من الكيلوبترا

4. كان فيه مرة واحد ماعندوش في راسه غير 3 شعرات بس راح للحلاق، فقال للحلاق افرقلي من الجنب، الحلاق جه يفرق من الجنب اتقطعت شعرة
قاله خلاص افرقلي من النص، الحلاق جه يفرق من النص اتقطعت شعرة، فالحلاق قاله ما بقاش فاضل غير شعرة واحدة
قاله انكشها

5. واحد صعيدي كان مسافر فلما وصل المطار لقاهم مركبين جهاز جديد عبارة عن مرايا لما تقف قدامها تعرف عنك كل حاجة, فالصعيدي انبسط و راح وقف قدام المرايا
المرايا قالت: أنت هريدي من الصعيد و عندك طيارة كمان نص ساعة
الصعيدي اتبسط و راح لبس خواجه و راح تاني وقف قدام المرايا,
المرايا قالت: انت هريدي من الصعيد و عندك طيارة كمان ربع ساعة
الصعيدي راح لبس خليجي و راح تاني وقف قدام المرايا
المرايا قالتله, ايوة انت هريدي من الصعيد خليك قاعد تستهبل كده لحد ما الطيارة تروح عليك


6. مرة الصعايدة اعترضوا على النكت اللي المصريين بيطلعوها عليهم
فجمعوا ناس من من عندهم وراحوا لرئيس الوزراء
قالهم خلاص يا رجالة انا عندي حل
نعمل اختبار لاذكى صعيدي عندكم ولو نجح في الاختبار انا هصدر قرار علشان محدش يقدر يقول نكت على الصعايدة تاني
الصعايدة وافقوا بس على شرط ان الاختبار ده يتعمل في استاد القاهرة وانا جماهير الصعيد كلها تيجي تشجع بس
رئيس الوزرا قعد في ارضية الاستاد مع محمدين ممثل الصعايدة قالي ماشي يا محمدين قالو ايه عاصمة مصر يا محمدين
قاله بغداد ا ريس
قاله الاجابة غلط انت سقطت في الاختبار
الجماهير كلها قالت في صوت واحد
اديله فرصة تانية اديله فرصة تانية
قالو ماشي يا محمدين علشان الجماهير الحلوة دي عاصمة مصر ايه قالو مدغشقر قالو غلط سقط في الامتحان الجماهير صوتت تاني اديلي اديله فرصة تانية اديله فرصة تانية
قالو اخر مرة بس ركز معايا عاصمة مصر ايه ده سؤال سهل جدا حتى الاسم على اسم الاستاد اللي احنا فيه ده
يالا يا حبيبي قول
محمدين قال القاهرة يا فندم
الجماهير صوتت
باعلى صوت
اديله فرصة تانية اديله فرصة تانية

7. هريدى: كيفك يا هنداوى عامل ايه ؟ بجالى مده ماشفتكش ..كيفك وكيف ابوك
هنداوى: أنا ماشي حالي الحمد لله بس الوالد البجية فى حياتك
هريدى: البجيه فى حياتك.. عارف كان عندو الجلب يالله الله يرحمو‎
هنداوى: بس والله ما مات من الجلب‎
هريدى: معجول ؟! كيف توفى؟‎
هنداوى: الله يرحمو بآخر فترة ضعف نظرو كتير.. مرة طلع ع البلكون ما شاف الحافة وجع وانت تعرف بيتنا تالت دور‎
هريدى: واه واه موته وعره جوى، بكل الأحوال الله يرحمو‎
هنداوى: والله تعذبنا فيه كتير وعملنالو حوالى 12 عملية ليتحسن
هريدى: لكن كيف توفى؟‎ !
هنداوى: صار يمشى على عكازة ومرة عم بيجطع الطريج، سيارة مسرعة خبطتو‎
هريدى: يا لطيف ... الله يرحمو‎
هنداوى: ربك رحيم كان فيه جار لنا حطو بعربيته ولحقو ع المستشفى بس النزيف الداخلي كان رهيب‎
هريدى: الله يرحمو بكل الأحوال‎
هنداوى: بس سفرناه على إسبانيا وجعدنا اكتر من 6 أشهر عم بنعالج فيه والحمدلله تحسن‎
هريدى: طيب كيف مات‎
هنداوى: صار عنده فشل كلوي حاد وجعدنا ندور على متبرع كلية وتأخرنا وصار معه تسمم‎
هريدى: الله يرحمو ارتاح‎
هنداوى: بالصدفة جالنا شخص بيعرفو من زمان تبرعلو بالكلوة بآآآآآآآآخر نفس‎
هريدى: لكان كيف مات؟‎ !
هنداوى: والله مرة بالبيت وهو جاعد ما انتبه ع الغاز اتحرج البيت وهو لحالو فيها‎
هريدى: يا لطيف على الموتة دى الله يرحمو‎
هنداوى: بس والله جارنا الله يجزيه الخير كسر باب البيت ولحقو بآآآآآآآخر لحظة‎
هريدى: فهمنا كيف مات‎ !!!!
هنداوى: والله اخر ما زهقنا اضطرينا نـطـخـه

----------


## ahmedab216

ابن البلد العزيز....

يعني احنا غلبنا نكتب نكت و انت سايبنا .... و عمال تقرأ و تضحك  و تتفرج علينا من بعيد لبعيد .... و في الآخر فاجئتنا بالمجموعة اللذيذه دي...

الظاهر انك في الآخر اضطريت تطخنا .....

حقيقي اسعدتني المجموعة اللذيذه دي و باريت المزيد....

مع خالص تحياتي و امتناني

----------


## the_chemist

> 16. بلدياتنا نجح في إنتخابات مجلس الشعب، في اول جلسة قاعد جنب واحد أفندى فالأفندى عزم عليه بسيجارة مارلبورو، وبعد شويه بيسالوا إيه رأيك في الديمقراطية ياحاج؟؟.. فرد الحاج : والله أحسن من الكيلوبترا


بلدياتنا لما نجح في الإنتخابات و هو يادوب بيفك الخط و في الجلسة اللى بيخطب فيها الريس حب يقول حاجة
فقال للمثقف اللى جنبه إكتب لي حاجة أقولها لما الريس يدخل القاعة

صاحبنا كتب: يحيا الرئيس علي حُسن سِلوكه

و أعطى الورقة لبلدياتنا و لما دخل الريس قام بلدياتنا و هتف بعلو صوته:

يحيا الرئيس علي حَسن سَلوكَّه




> 8. واحد صعيدي كان مسافر فلما وصل المطار لقاهم مركبين جهاز جديد عبارة عن مرايا لما تقف قدامها تعرف عنك كل حاجة, فالصعيدي انبسط و راح وقف قدام المرايا
> المرايا قالت: أنت هريدي من الصعيد و عندك طيارة كمان نص ساعة
> الصعيدي اتبسط و راح لبس خواجه و راح تاني وقف قدام المرايا,
> المرايا قالت: انت هريدي من الصعيد و عندك طيارة كمان ربع ساعة
> الصعيدي راح لبس خليجي و راح تاني وقف قدام المرايا
> المرايا قالتله, ايوة انت هريدي من الصعيد خليك قاعد تستهبل كده لحد ما الطيارة تروح عليك


حلوة

آخر معلوماتى القديمة بتقول أنه كان بيركب القطر

تسلم يا عمدة مونتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

matrer .. ياهلا ياهلا بضيفنا العزيز  :f: 

غادة جاد .. الاجمل مرورك معنا  :f: 

استاذ احمد .. تواجد اكثر من رائع  :f: 

شكراً لمروركم العاطر
ومشاركاتكم الجميلة
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> 1. واحد بلديتنا كسب 60 مليون دولار إشترى رونالدو
> 
> 2. واحد حرامي قرر يتوب سرق شريطين لعمرو خالد
> 
> 
> 3. بلدياتنا نجح في إنتخابات مجلس الشعب، في اول جلسة قاعد جنب واحد أفندى فالأفندى عزم عليه بسيجارة مارلبورو، وبعد شويه بيسالوا إيه رأيك في الديمقراطية ياحاج؟؟.. فرد الحاج : والله أحسن من الكيلوبترا
> 
> 4. كان فيه مرة واحد ماعندوش في راسه غير 3 شعرات بس راح للحلاق، فقال للحلاق افرقلي من الجنب، الحلاق جه يفرق من الجنب اتقطعت شعرة
> قاله خلاص افرقلي من النص، الحلاق جه يفرق من النص اتقطعت شعرة، فالحلاق قاله ما بقاش فاضل غير شعرة واحدة
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جناب المدير عندنا
يامرحبا يامرحبا
والله رصيد جميل فى البنك
بس للأسف نزل عليه التخفيض  :: 

شكرا لمرورك العاطر ابن البلد
تحياتى  :f:

----------


## ahmedab216

شكرا جزيلا بنت شهريار


ندل فتح مدرسة للأيتام علشان يذلهم ويعمل كل يوم اجتماع مجلس آباء.

مره ولد صغير كل يوم يروح لمحل جاتوهات يقول لصاحب الحل عاندك تورته بالكوسه
يقوله لأ ياحبيبي تاني يوم يا عمو عاندك تورته بالكوسه يقوله لأيا حبيبي المهم الولد إستلم صاحب المحل 3 شهور و 12 يوم علي نفس النظام صاحب المحل قال لما أقوله اه فيه وخلاص جه الولد اليوم اللي بعد كده قاله عمو عاندك تورته بالكوسه قاله أه يا حبيبي رد الولد قاله يععععععععععععععععع

-	واحد صعيدى بيهرش تحت باطة ..... لقا كلبة ولدة  !!!

----------


## beautful_kid

تسلمى على هذه النكتتتتتتتتتتتت الجميله
 والله ضحكنا كتييييييييييير
 وفقق اللله

----------


## beautful_kid

بصراحه نكتتتتتتتت هايله
 نشكركممممممم على الوقت الجميل وفقق الله

----------


## طيور الجنة

*مرة واحد فتح التلاجة لقى الجيلى بيترعش قالوا متخافش انا جاى اشرب مية
__________________________________________________  ____

*مرة واحد بلع صابونة ليه ؟ بيعمل غسيل معدة
__________________________________________________  ____


*فيه نقطة زرقة على الحيطة ايه هى؟ نملة لبسة جينز
__________________________________________________  ____

*مرة واحدة عجوزة راحت المقابر ليه ؟ بتدور على قطع غيار
__________________________________________________  ____

*مرة واحدة عجوزة راحت الغابة لقت اسد قالتله ماتاكلنيش قالها ماتخافيش انا مباكلش نواشف
__________________________________________________  ____

*مرة واحدة عجوزة بتطنطط على السرير ليه ؟ عشان يقولولها اقعدى يا بنت
__________________________________________________  ____

*مرة واحد كبر دماغه معرفش يقلع التيشيرت
__________________________________________________  ____

*ليه البطاطس و الهامبورجر والبيبسي بيجروا على الشارع؟ عشان هم وجبة سريعة
__________________________________________________  ____

*كان في بخيل بنى بيت ورجع يكسره ليه؟ نسى تحته ريال
__________________________________________________  ____

*مرة واحد بيحب يجري بس يجري مش بيحبه
__________________________________________________  ____

*مرة عمارة وقعت ليه؟ تعبت من الوقوف
__________________________________________________  ___

*خروف سأل امه ؟مااااااء فين باااااااء قالت: امبااااااع
__________________________________________________  ___

*واحد كسلان جدا بيقول لصحبه : مش انا اشتغلت قالوا مبروك اشتغلت فين قالوا :فى مطبعة اقعد على الورق عشان ميطيرش
__________________________________________________  ___

*المعلم: الثعلب يبيض ام يلد . التلميذ : اتوقع منه اى شئ فهو مكار
__________________________________________________  ___

*معلمة سألت احد طلابها قالتلوا كم عمر ابوك: قالها مش عارف بس هو عندنا من زمان 
__________________________________________________  ___

*مرة واحد ساعته واقفة جابلها كرسي 
__________________________________________________  ___

*مرة مدرس انجليزى ساعته وقفت قالها sit down
__________________________________________________  ___

*مرة مدرس علوم جاب ولد سماه سامى اكسيد الكربون
__________________________________________________  ___

*عجوز دخل بيتها حرامى سرق التليفزيون طلعت تجرى وراه تديه الريموت
__________________________________________________  ___

*مرة واحد مجنون عمل باب زجاج حط فيه عين سحرية 
__________________________________________________  ___

*بخيل اتجوز بخيلة جابوا ولد سموه حصاله
__________________________________________________  ___

----------


## ahmedab216

مرحبا و اهلا بك دائما .... 

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مره ولد صغير كل يوم يروح لمحل جاتوهات يقول لصاحب الحل عاندك تورته بالكوسه
> يقوله لأ ياحبيبي تاني يوم يا عمو عاندك تورته بالكوسه يقوله لأيا حبيبي المهم الولد إستلم صاحب المحل 3 شهور و 12 يوم علي نفس النظام صاحب المحل قال لما أقوله اه فيه وخلاص جه الولد اليوم اللي بعد كده قاله عمو عاندك تورته بالكوسه قاله أه يا حبيبي رد الولد قاله يععععععععععععععععع


يععععععععععععععععععع
الواد دا غلس غلاسة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه
تسلم ايدك استاذ احمد
 :f2: 

ياهلا ياهلا ضيفتنا العزيزة beautful_kid
اسعدنى مرورك العاطر
وابتسامتك الطيبة
نورتينا
 :f2: 

طيور الجنة .. الله الله على اول واجمل مشاركة منك
حقيقة مجموعة جمييييييييييييييييلة
فى انتظار زيادة رصيدك
نورتينا
 :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

شكرا جزيلا بنت شهريار لتشجيعك 


واحد بيقول لمراته ... أنا النهاردة عايز رومانسية فى البيت ... راحت الزوجة سألت أمها : يعنى إيه رومانسية ؟؟ الأم : مش عارفة بس احتياطى .. إنقعى الرز

----------


## بنت شهريار

*
مساء النكت 



محشش اشترى لأمه عصفورين!! واحد يغرد والثاني ساكت..
سألته أمه ليش الثاني ساكت؟! قالها: هذا الملحن!! 

**********

محشش يسأل واحد تتوقع وش يصير إذا صار دوران الأرض أسرع ثلاثين مره عن الطبيعي!!؟؟
 قال: ما أدري ؟ قال المحشش: نأخذ الراتب كل يوم ياحمار!! 

*************

في واحد سوداني راح سوق الفحم ضاع

*************

مـره قـزم عـطـس ... خـبـط راسـه فـي الارض

************

واحد صعيدى اتهموه بالذكاء ............. طلع براءة

**********

 واحد بلدياتنا راح للشيخ يفسر له حلم
 قالة : انا حلمت اني لابس بدلة لونها بني فاتح
 وجالس في مكان فيه عشب 
قال الشيخ : تفسير الحلم ..... انك ثور الله في برسيمه 

*********

جندي كل ما يدخل المطبخ .. يضرب تحية للثلاجة .. ليييييييه؟؟

لأنها ماركة ( جنرال ) 

*********

واحد احول جه يستحمى ليف البانيو

*********

انعقد مؤتمر دولي في فرنسا وكان بعنوان الأتصالات والتكنولوجيا المعاصرة ،
 فبدأ بالحديث فيلسوف فرنساوي وقال لقد حفرنا تحت برج ايفل ولقينا أسلاك تليفونات وده دليل على انه احنا عندنا التليفونات بقالها اكتر من 100 سنة ،
 وقام الإيطالي وقال احنا حفرنا تحت برج بيزا ولقينا أسلاك تليفونات وده دليل انه احنا عندنا التليفونات بقالها اكتر من 500 سنة ، 
وقام البروفيسور العظيم المصري وقال: احنا حفرنا تحت الأهرامات وملقيناش حاجة وده دليل على انه احنا عندنا الموبيلات بقالها اكتر من 7000 سنة .

**********

مره فى ثلاثه بنات ماشيين فى الشارع واحده بتقول انا عايزه اتجوز واحد يكون له هيبه وشان عظيم والثانيه تقول انا عايزه اتجوز واحد من اليابان والثالثه عايزه تتجوز لاعب كوره مصرى مشهور ، واحد كان ماشى وراهم وسمعهم ام راح يسلم عليهم ويقول انا العميد يونج يانج الشهير بابو تريكا

************

مرة ظابط طلع على المعاش فتح محل حلويات سماه التورتة في خدمة الشعب

************

----------


## بنت شهريار

*
مره واحد معاه فيات قديمه ماشى بيها على الصحراوى عطلت منه 
فقام شاور لعربيه على الطريق طلع صاحبها واد روش معاه مرسيدس
 فقام قاله بص يا عمو أنا هجرك لحد الرست و بعدين صلح عربيتك بس لو لقيتنى سرعت رعشلى نور
 وربطوا العربيه وطلعوا قامت عربيه بى ام عدت صاروخ من جنبهم راح الواد بتاع المرسيدس فاتح وراه وبتاع الفيات شغال يرعش نور للمرسيدس ولا هو هنا فالرادار صورهم ، ظابط المرور راح متصل بالكمين وقال لهم هتعدى عليكوا عربيتين واحده مرسيدس و بى ام سيبوهم و هاتوا الكلب بتاع الفيات اللى بيرعشلهم وعايز يعدى منهم

*

----------


## ahmedab216

الله
الله ينور عليكي يا بنت شهريار .... مجموعتين حلوين أوي ... انا فاتح الصفحة من شوية بس كنت مستني لما ابطل ضحك...

كده تبقي غلطانة في حقنا.... لما يكون عندك النكت دي و تحرمينا منها !! تبقي غلطانه في حقنا ولا لأ؟؟

صالحينا بأه و عايزين صفحتين نكت كمان....

شكرا جزيلا لادخالك الضحكة الجميلة علي حياتنا 

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الله
> الله ينور عليكي يا بنت شهريار .... مجموعتين حلوين أوي ... انا فاتح الصفحة من شوية بس كنت مستني لما ابطل ضحك...
> 
> كده تبقي غلطانة في حقنا.... لما يكون عندك النكت دي و تحرمينا منها !! تبقي غلطانه في حقنا ولا لأ؟؟
> 
> صالحينا بأه و عايزين صفحتين نكت كمان....
> 
> شكرا جزيلا لادخالك الضحكة الجميلة علي حياتنا 
> 
> مع خالص تحياتي


ياهلا ومرحبا بعميلنا المميز دائما استاذ احمد
صباح الخير والهنا والضحكة الجميلة
والحمدلله ان المجموعة نالت اعجابك 

انتظر المزززززززززززززززززززززززززيد  :l:

----------


## ahmedab216

واحد بلدياتنا رجع من امريكا قاعد بيحكي لأبوه وأمه الحاجات الغريبة اللى شافها .
- دانا شفت هناك واحد وقع من فوق عمارة طويييلة.. قعد ثلاث ايام لحد ما وصل الأرض.
أمه سألته: طيب مات ؟؟
ابوه رد عليها: ثلاث أيام لا يأكل ولا يشرب .. أكيد مات  !!

----------


## همسه 2010

طالب فقد الأمل في الأختبارات بأن يأتي بكلمه صحيحه , فقام بتكرار عباره واحده على جميع أوراق دفتر الأجابه وهي :الأجابه خلف الورقه , ثم كتب في الصفحه الأخيره بدور على ايه ياأستاذ ؟ 

===================== 
طالب في المرحله الأبتدائيه لم يذاكر جيدا , فكتب لأستاذه على ورقه الأجابه :" نجحني واعطيك ريال" 

===================== 
اتفق احد التلاميذ الكسالى مع زميله على أن يكتب له أجابه الأسئله في ورقة خارجيه , ويعطيه اياه اثناء الامتحان , وبالفعل نجحت الخطه , ولكن عند تصحيح الأوراق وجد المدرس عبارة في آخر ورقة الطالب الكسول : اذا شافك المدرس قطع الورقه ... 

===================== 
اثناء احد الامتحانات قام احد التلاميذ بالغش فنقل قاعدة الرسم الهندسي من الكتاب . ومع العجله كتب الهامش انظر الشكل رقم (....) 

===================== 
طالب خلط بين طول قطر الدائره , وطول محيطها فرسم دائره كبيره لم تستوعبها ورقه الاجابه , فكتب للمدرس :" باقي الدائره مرسومه على الطاوله" 

===================== 
طالب كسول جدا وكان المدرس دائما يحثه على المشاركه والتفاعل لكن بدون فائده , وذات مره سأل المدرس سؤال فرفع يده بسرعه فشعر المدرس بالسعاده , 
فقام الطالب وقال :أستاذ تسمح لي اذهب الي دورة المياه 
كان أحد الأساتذه يتميز بصلعة كبيره ملساء , وذات يوم بينما كان يحك صلعته بكلتا يديه قال له طالب متفلسف :" ياأستاذ، يقولون ان علاج الصلع هو ان تجعل بقره تلحس رأسك" فما كان من الأستاذ الا ان حنى رأسه ، وقال : " اتفضل ...الحس" 

===================== 

صعيدي قتل ولده ولما سألوه ليش ؟ قال عصفور في الجنة ولا حمار في الارض 

قروي راح الحج وسكن في مخيم النساء ......ليش ؟؟؟ يحج عن امه 

واحد احول اكتشف بعد عشر سنوات انه يصرف على الجيران 

المدرس ماهي الكلمة التي يستخدمها الثلاميذعادة ؟؟التلميذ : لاأعرف ياأستاذ . الاستاذ : أحسنت 

فيه قرية حصل فيها شغب أدى إلى المنع من التجول في الليل ... فخرج أهلها ليتفرجوا على منع التجول 

ذهب رجل إلى البحر فوجد فتاة تغرق وتطلب النجدة ... فقال لها : اعطيني يديك فقالت اطلبها من أبي 

مدرس كيمياء رزق بولد .... فسماه سامي أكسيد الكربون 

فيه واحد بخيل تزوج .... راح شهر العسل لوحده 

واحد يقول للثاني : الشمس اشرقـت .. قال : شربوها ماء 

الأستاذ: في اي فصل يسقط المطر ؟؟التلميذ: في الفصل الذي ليس له سقف ياأستاذ 

قال المعلم للتلميذ:الزواحـف هي التي تزحف على الأرض ..التلميذ:إذاً اختي الصغيرة من الزواحـف




تحياتى

----------


## alias

النكت تحفة خالص
تسلمي

----------


## pure-love

ههههههههههههه
نكت جامده مووووووووووت
تسلم ايدك

----------


## بنت شهريار

> واحد بلدياتنا رجع من امريكا قاعد بيحكي لأبوه وأمه الحاجات الغريبة اللى شافها .
> - دانا شفت هناك واحد وقع من فوق عمارة طويييلة.. قعد ثلاث ايام لحد ما وصل الأرض.
> أمه سألته: طيب مات ؟؟
> ابوه رد عليها: ثلاث أيام لا يأكل ولا يشرب .. أكيد مات  !!


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا نبية ماشاء الله عليه

تسلم ايدك استاذ احمد

----------


## ahmedab216

الله يخليكي يا بنت شهريار

مره واحد بلديتنا طوبه جت في صدره بص وراه !!

ليه الصعيدي الصغير أذكي من الصعيدي الكبير .؟؟؟؟؟ لأنة مابقالوش كتير صعيدي.  

كيف تعرف البواب الصعيدي ....؟؟؟؟؟ يقوم بتنظيف المصعد في كل دور!!!  

أيه هو المكتوب علي قاع زجاجة المياه الغازيه في الصعيد...؟؟؟؟ مكتوب : الفتح من الناحية الأخري.

----------


## سر البيان

نكت جميلة

----------


## بنت شهريار

تسلم ايدك همسة
نورتى بنك النكت
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*مدرس يسأل طلابه, وطلابه يجاوبون:*


1- ماذا تعرف عن أشهر القادة العسكريين في الحرب العالمية الأولى؟ 
جـ كلـــهم ماتوا


2- إذا أعطاك احد برتقــالة فماذا تقــول له؟
جـ أقول له قشرها

3- ماذا فعل الرومانيون بعد عبورهم البحـــر المتوســـط؟
جـ جففــوا ملابســــهم  


4- أيهما أبعد استراليـا أم القمـر ولمــاذا؟
جـ. استراليــا لأننا نشــوف القمــر بس ما نشــوف استراليــــا

5- علي بابا ' هل هــو مذكــر او مـــؤنث؟
جـ مذكــــــر طبعا لأنه لو كان مـــؤنث قلنــا ' علي ماما ' .

6- عـــــرف كــلا مـن : الفيـزياء ... الكيميــــاء؟
جـ الفيزيا ء : مركـــز الثقـــل في الـــرسوب !
أما الكيمياء : فهـي درس عديــم اللـــون والطعـــم والرائحة قلـيل الذوبـان فـي الدمــاغ !

7- خـمسـة بنطلونات + خـمسـة قمصــان + أربعة أحذية _ أكــرمك الله _ فما النتيجة؟
جـ خـمسـة أشخاص فيهم واحـد حـافي !

8- اذكـــر ثلاثــــة أنواع من السمـــك؟
جـ سمك مقلي , سمك مشوي , سمك مملح

9-  أعط مثـالا للأشيـــــاء التي لا تــذوب في المـــاء؟
جـ السمـــك !

10-  ادخــل كلمـــة ' دام ' في جملـة مفيـدة؟
جـ ذهبت 'المــدام ' إلى الســـوق

12- لمـــاذا عمــلوا خط السكــة الحــديدية؟
جـ حتى لا يتـــوه القطــار

12- مـا معنى كلمـة : سبيل , سلسبيل؟
جـ سبيـــل = طريــق , سلسبيل = طرطريـق

13- مـا معنى جـــوز الهنـد بالانجليزي ادخلهـــا في جملـــة مفيــــدة؟
جـ - كـو كـو نط ( coco - nut )
- كـو كـو نط من النافذة

14- مــاذا تعـرف عن الــبحـر الـــميت؟
جـ كـان مريـض قبـل أن يمــوت !

15- سرق لصــــان عشـــرين ريالاً فمــا نصـيب كــل واحـد منهما؟
جـ تقطـع أيديهما

16-  ما هي كبريات (( الكباري)) الموجودة بالمـــدن في السعـــودية؟
جـ كوبري الخليــج , كوبري الخـرج , كوبري الشميسي . ( هذي الجسور توجد في الرياض )

17- ما فائــدة الأذنــيـن؟
جـ تمنع النظـــارة من السقــــوط


18- حــول عبارة ' تذهـب أمي الى الســوق ' الى صيغة المــاضي
جـ ' تذهـب جـدتي إلى الســوق


 

*سيبك من النكت الخليجي و أسمع دى*

واحد اتصل برئاسة الجمهورية 
الو أنا عايز الريس فى أمر هام و خطير جدا و شخصى
آسفين ..البقيه فى حياتك الريس مات من 3 ايام ..سيادتك مبتابعش الجرائد و الأخبار
تاني يوم
الو أنا عايز الريس فى أمر هام و خطير جدا و شخصى
يا سيدنا قلنا لك مات
ثالث يوم
الو أنا عايز الريس فى أمر هام و خطير جدا و شخصى
انت عبيط ولا مجنون ..قلنا لك مــــــــــــات /مـــــــــــــــــــات / مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات
ايوه مانا عارف 
*بس أصلها حلوه قوى فى الودن..*

**
*بدأت النكت وهو مجرد مرشح لرئاسة البيت الأبيض*

----------


## غادة جاد

سيدي الفاضل الاستاذ جمال الشربيني
والله أنا استغربت جدا لما لقيت اسم حضرتك في موضوع بنك النكت و بصراحة لما شفت حضرتك مشارك في الموضوع افتكرت ان حضرتك داخل عشان تسمع المشاركين كلمتين

بس والله فعلا مشاركة حضرتك مذهلة
وخصوصا النكتة الأخيرة فعلا جميلة جدا

أضحك الله سنك

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الخير على كل الاخوة والاخوات الافاضل
الحقيقة ياغادة استاذ جمال مدخلش الموضوع
موضوعه هو اللى تم دمجة مع بنك النكت
لاننا بنجمع كل النكت فى موضوع واحد
وفعلا النكتة الاخيرة ممتازة

نورتينا
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> سيدي الفاضل الاستاذ جمال الشربيني
> والله أنا استغربت جدا لما لقيت اسم حضرتك في موضوع بنك النكت و بصراحة لما شفت حضرتك مشارك في الموضوع افتكرت ان حضرتك داخل عشان تسمع المشاركين كلمتين
> 
> بس والله فعلا مشاركة حضرتك مذهلة
> وخصوصا النكتة الأخيرة فعلا جميلة جدا
> 
> أضحك الله سنك


 :Bounce: 
**
*لأ بقى يا غادة جاد حبتدى أزعل منك هو أنتى علشان عضوة جديدة متعرفيش أنى أنا الحاصل على أوسكار المنتدى عن قاعة فك التكشيرة لعام 2007 وناوى كمان أخش مسابقة 2008 ولكن العيب مش عليكى العيب على إدارة المنتدى اللى سايبنا من غير علامة مميزة بخصوص حصولنا على تلك الأوسكارات!*
*علامة مميزة لكل الموضوعات الفائزة بأوسكار 2007*
*دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى* 

*العضو المميز في منتدى أبناء مصر دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى*
*ابن البلد* 

*استفتاء:* *توت أجدع مليون مره من أوسكار** ‏( 12)* *دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى* 

***حفل توزيع جوائز اوسكار ابناء مصر 2007** ‏( 123 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)* 
*اسكندرانى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مساء الخير على كل الاخوة والاخوات الافاضل
> الحقيقة ياغادة استاذ جمال مدخلش الموضوع
> موضوعه هو اللى تم دمجة مع بنك النكت
> لاننا بنجمع كل النكت فى موضوع واحد
> وفعلا النكتة الاخيرة ممتازة
> 
> نورتينا


**
*أنا ناقصنى كوره خضره مستاهلشى واحده لله!*
**
*كوره خضره لله*

----------


## غادة جاد

> مساء الخير على كل الاخوة والاخوات الافاضل
> الحقيقة ياغادة استاذ جمال مدخلش الموضوع
> موضوعه هو اللى تم دمجة مع بنك النكت
> لاننا بنجمع كل النكت فى موضوع واحد
> وفعلا النكتة الاخيرة ممتازة
> 
> نورتينا


أختي بنت شهريار

متشكرة جدا جدا على اهتمامك وردك
ربنا يبارك فيكي

----------


## غادة جاد

> لأ بقى يا غادة جاد حبتدى أزعل منك هو أنتى علشان عضوة جديدة متعرفيش أنى أنا الحاصل على أوسكار المنتدى عن قاعة فك التكشيرة لعام 2007


لا يا أستاذ جمال ماتزعلش مني أرجوك أنا فعلا ماكنتش أعرف
ربي يسعدك ويرضى عنك

----------


## بنت شهريار

> **
> *أنا ناقصنى كوره خضره مستاهلشى واحده لله!*
> **
> *كوره خضره لله*


اهلاااااااااااااااااااا
زود رصيدك تكسب نقطة
حقيقة النكتة المصرية جميلة دكتور جمال
فى انتظار المزيد
نورت البنك  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*


شاب بيسأل شابة .. اسمك ايه ؟؟
قالتلة .. بدور بدور 
قالها مش بتدوخى !!


واحد عاوز يخوف أولاده ذبح زوجته 


في واحد احول مات ابوه دفن امه


واحد احول صدم راسه با الجدار قال: آه آه يارجلي 



واحد فاكر انه شديد وقف بالساحة وقال يلا مين الي فيكم راجل يجي ويقاتلني ..؟؟ يلاااا مين الراجل
 قام جاله واحد عضلات وجثة قله انا بتحداك 
 قام التاني خاف وقال : يلا بقينا اتنين مين بيتحدانا


واحد بلدياتنا دخل السينما فوجد يافطة مكتوب عليها ممنوع الدخول لأقل من 16 
 رّوح البلد وجاب 15 واحد ورجع 


مره اتنين مجانين اتفقوا انهم يهربوا من المستشفى واحد قال للتانى لو لاقينا السور عالى هنهده لو لاقيناه واطى هنط من فوقيه التانى .. قاله ماشى 
راحوا مالاقوش سور خالص قالوا يخساره المهمه فشلت


مرة واحد كل مايركب الاتوبيس يسمع الناس بتقول ابونية وما يدفعوش فلوس 
فى يوم قال اشمعنى انا 
وأخد مراتة و ابنة وركب الاتوبيس 
جالة الكمسري قالة تذاكر رد اخينا : لا انا ابونية ودى ام نية ودة نية ذات نفسه


واحد بلدياتنا اتحكم علية بالاعدام المذيعة بتسالة : اية شعورك قبل ما تتعدم
قال لها: ارجو ان دة يكون عبرة ليا فى المستقبل


واحد فلاح اشترى تلفزيون اول ما شغلة طلع لة عالم الحيوان
 قال لابنة: روح يا ولة شيل الايريال من الزريبة


واحد راح يغير الانبوبة قال لامة : ادعي لى يا امى 
قالت لة : روح يا ابنى ربنا يفتحها فى وشك


سواق ميكروباص راح يحلق الحلاق بيقول لة : تحلق شعرك اية 
قال لة : اى حتة على جنب


بلدياتنا الصغير بيسأل ابوة : هو لية ربنا خلج لنا الودان
قال لة: عشان نعرف العمة حتجف لحد فيييييييييييييين


دخل ولد على مامتة بيعيط قالت لة بتعيط لية يا ولة
قال لها : المدرس سالنى مين اللى حفر قناة السويس وماعرفتش 
قالت لة : عارفاك وعارفة شقاوتك محدش حفرها غيرك


واحد بلدياتنا عمل 2 إيميل، واحد دوت كوم للشتاء وواحد نص كوم للصيف


عشرين واحد من بلدياتنا غرقوا في غواصه ليه ؟؟ 
سمكه خبطت عليهم!!

*

----------


## ahmedab216

ايه الروعة دي يا بنت شهريار!!! كلهم حلوين اوي و ألذ من بعض

تسلم ايديكي..

----------


## ahmedab216

واحد سكران كان بيعاكس وحدة وحشةاوي بالليل فكان بيقول لها يا وحشة يا وحشة .. راحت ملتفتة ليه وقالت له يا سكران ... راح قايل لها طب انا سكران حفوء بكرة وانتييييييييي ؟؟؟!!!!

اثنين سكرانين واحد قال للثانى تعرف بيعملوا اية فى اوروبا لما المطر بيمطر .. قاله لا معرفش .. قال له بيسبوها تمطر!!!

مرة واحد سكران بيوقف تاكسي فسأله: فاضي ياسطة فقال له الأسطة: ايوة فاضي فقال له السكران طيب ماتيجي تقعد معايا شوية..

واحد بلديتنا خلع العمة فقد الذاكرة!!!

مره واحد بلديتنا لقى خاتم سليمان جه يدعكه فعص العفريت

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رصيد جميل استاذ احمد
نورتنا
 :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

شكرا لذوقك و لتشجيعك المستمر بنت شهريار...

أنا بشارك كتير هنا.... يا تري رصيدي بأه كام عندك؟

عموما .. أنا بتعامل مع البنك الأهلي  ...  ينفع؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

أهلى إيه بس وزمالك إيه يا استاذ أحمد
دا بنك أبناء مصر 
بفايدة 100%
وبنتعامل بالدولار 
وعندنا فيزا كارد ونكت ببلاش والدعوة عامة 
وبنرحب بالضيوف والزوار وبنقدم قهوة وشاى فى قاعة الأسرة
وبنمضى حضور وانصراف فى قاعه التعارف
وعندنا مناقشات وسياسة ودينية ورياضة
وكمبيوتر واغانى وافلام

البنك الاهلى فيه كل دا ؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتنا :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

يا ستي ما تفكرنيش بالفيزا كارد

ماكينة البنك أكلت مني 2000 جنيه من حوالي شهر و لسه ما رجعوش.... بجد والله
حطيت الكارت و عملت كل الخطوات و استني ان الفلوس تطلع ما طلعتش... استني الفلوس تطلع ما طلعتش
نص ساعة ... بلغت البنك .... قالولي هاترجع اوتوماتيك !!!!   ولا جديد حتي الآن....

بتفكريني ليه بس؟؟؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*مقاطعتى للبنك لحذفهم إعتراضى  على نشر نكت عن السكرانين*

----------


## ahmedab216

صعيدى جزمته اتقطعت خيطها وبعد اسبوع لقاها كويسه فك الخياطه !!

ولد بيسال ابوه : هى الحمير بتتجوز؟؟ قاله: يابنى مبيتجوزش اصلا غير الحمير !!

مرة واحدة ست بتقول لجارتها الحقيني يا أم محمد بعت جوزي يجيبلي ملوخية راح مخبوط بأتوبيس ... يالهوي وعملتي إيه؟ .... عملت بامية وأمري لله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

صعيدي بيتهته في حرف الشين فمثلا لما يقول شارع يقول ششششششششششارع فيوم راح يشتري شاورما فسار من بداية الطريق يقول ششششششششششششش إلين ما وصل المحل قال للرجل ششاورما قام قال الرجال نعم عاوز ايه قاله ربنا ياخدك أديني واحد همبرجر 


سأل الاستاذ الطالب في الصعيد ..... لماذا الحمار في الصعيد يسبق الحصان
فأجاب : لأنه على أرضه وبين جمهوره!



كسلان داخل الامتحان, وقع منه القلم، سلم الورقه



محشش عطاه أبوه شريط ديني لقاه تاني يوم متحجب



اتنين مساطيل راكبين عربية خبطوا واحد فالسائق بيقول للى جنبه انزل شوفه مات ولا لسه قاله السكران التانى تعالى يمين شوية..أيوه.. شمال شوية.. أطلع لقدام... بس كده مات 



سألو محشش مين اهم الشمس 
ولا القمر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قال طبعا القمر لأنه اذا طلع ينور
لنا الظلمه اما الشمس تطلع
بالنهار والدنيا منوره اصلا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

طفل من الهنود الحمر سأل أبوه
بابا أحنا ليه كل أسامينا طويلة ومعقدة ومركبة من كلمات كتيرة كده ؟
الأب: يا حبيبي دي عادة عندنا من قديم الازل لما يتولد لينا طفل نسمي أسمه على أول
مشهد تقع عنينا عليه
مثلا اختك الكبيرة لما اتولدت دخلت الخيمة لقيتها مولودة زي القمر طلعت من
الخيمة شفت مشهد الشمس المشرقة المطلة بين السحب الكثيفة فقررنا نسميها
"الشمس المشرقة المطلة بين السحب الكثيفة"
أخوك الوسطاني لما أتولد دخلت عليه الخيمة شفته مولود زي القمر طلعت من الخيمة 
لقيت مشهد الامطار الغزيرة وسط البرق اللامع فقررنا نسميه
"الامطار الغزيرة وسط البرق اللامع "
دي عادة قبائلنا طوال الازل
ثم أنت ايه اللي مزعلك يا " كلبين بيناموا جنب الخيمة"؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *مقاطعتى للبنك لحذفهم إعتراضى  على نشر نكت عن السكرانين*


صباح الخير دكتور جمال ..
هل من الحرام نشر نكت عن السكرانين ومن الحلال نشر النكت عن وسط فيفى عبدة !!!
نورت البنك يافندم
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

مصراوية جدا جدا جدا جدا
نكت تجنن جدااااااااااااااااااااا
تسلم ايدك حبيبتى
نورتى البنك بضحكة اجمل مما تكون
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> صباح الخير دكتور جمال ..
> هل من الحرام نشر نكت عن السكرانين ومن الحلال نشر النكت عن وسط فيفى عبدة !!!
> نورت البنك يافندم


**
*أختاه  بنت شهريار*
*هذه دقه وتلك دقه أخرى*
*السكر و العربدة حرام*
*أما وسط فيفى عبده* 
*فغضى البصر فقط أليس كذلك؟!*
*وسط فيفى وظف لخدمة الموضوع*
*أما السكر وشرب الخمر فمفسدة*
*ما بعدها مفسدة*
*و كذلك نكت الحشيش*
*و الحشاشين*
*مثلهم تماما*
*مثل نكت السكرانين*
*يدفعان الأجيال الجديدة*
*للتجربة*
*المريرة ومن ثم التعود*
*ومن ثم الإدمان*
** 


*أنا أحب التدخين*
*وقعها تماما مثل*
*وقع النكت*
*على السكرانين*
*و الحشاشين!*
 :Evil 2:  :Evil 2:  :Evil 2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> **
> *أختاه  بنت شهريار*
> *هذه دقه وتلك دقه أخرى*
> *السكر و العربدة حرام*
> *أما وسط فيفى عبده* 
> *فغضى البصر فقط أليس كذلك؟!*
> *وسط فيفى وظف لخدمة الموضوع*
> *أما السكر وشرب الخمر فمفسدة*
> *ما بعدها مفسدة*
> ...


حقيقة الأمر لسنا هنا لوضع ما يحتاج لغض البصر عنه 
وبالتالي نبث أفكارا غير صحية في أذهان الشباب
ولكنا نحاول دائما ان نبعد عن أى شبهات
وقضاء الوقت فيما يسعدنا وليس فيما يكون غير لائق
سواء باللفظ او بالصورة
نحن هنا لقضاء الوقت فى نشر الفائدة او حتى نشر البسمة الجميلة
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

استاذي جمال الشربيني 

انا مش شايفة اي مشكلة من وضع نكت عن الحشاشين او السكرانين 

انا عمري 20 سنة وبيصنفوني تحت قائمة الشباب وقرأت نكت عن الحشاشين وسمعت نكت عن السكرانين وكذلك المدخنين 

كل اللي عملته ضحكت وعمري ما فكرت ولو للحظة اني امسك سيجارة وكذلك اخي اصغلا مني بسنتين وكذلك الكثير من شباب مصر 

المهم انا اتربيت علي ايه 
وبعدين رأيي ان النكت دي بصراحة ايجابية جدا لان المفروض لو واحد كان عوز يدخن او يشرب اي حاجة من السموم دي المفروض لو قرأ النكت دي يفكر شوية ويعرف انه هايبقي في الاخر موضع للسخرية بمعني ادق نكتة الناس تضحك عليها 

وتحياتي لكم جميعا

----------


## ahmedab216

واحد بلدياتنا كان راكب الطيارة هو و ابنه و كان في الطيارة عصام الحضري, فالطيار قال احنا لازم نستغل فرصة ان معانا عصام الحضري و نعمل مسابقة نسلي بيها الركاب.
راحوا قايلين لبلدياتنا احنا حنفتح باب الطيارة و حيقف الحضري عليه كأنه جون و انت حترمي عليه ابنك , و ما تخفش ده احنا معانا الحضري.
و وافق بلدياتنا و وقف الحضري على باب الطيارة, و بلدياتنا مسك ابنه و قام مهوش يمين قام الحضري ناطط يمين, راح بلدياتنا رامي ابنه شمال

اتنين مساطيل بيتفرجو علي نشرة الاخبار فالاول بيقول للتاني هيه النشره طولت اوي كده ليه، التاني قاللو اظاهر انها الحلقه الاخيره ...

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الاخت عبير  (بنت شهريار )


متابع جيد ولى عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *المهم أنا اتربيت علي ايه*


*ولكن غيرك كتير أتربوا لقوا أبائهم مدخنين و أيضا سكرانين ومحششين ماذا سيفعل هؤلاء؟*
*هل سيتجرأ واحد منهم ويقول لأبيه بلاش كده يا بابا علشان صحتك أولا وعلشان صحتنا إحنا أولادك؟...لا ده عيب لا يصح أن ننصح أبائنا وأخواتنا عن فعل ماهو محرم من سكر وتدخين ونحن الذين نردد دائما لا ضرر ولا ضرار....طيب ما أنا بحارب الفساد فى مصر بنكاتى السياسية الهادفة وحصلت على أوسكار المنتدى 2007 عن صلعاوى القرعاوى وعم مصرى الطيب جرى إيه يعنى يعنى خلاص المواضيع خلصت وفضلت بس نكات المساطيل و المحششين و السكرانين...ما حنا بنكت على بلدياتنا الصعايدة وهناك فرصة ذهبية فى التنكيت على المنايفة والعرايشة ...الخ*

*صحيح فى ناس وفى ناس*

*خدوا ديت*

*واحد بلدياتكم*
*كان جعان جوى جوى*
*رمى سنارته فى البحر*
*غمزت فيها "سمكه"*
*غمزلته بعينها*
*راح بلدياتنا*
* راميها البحر تانى*
*بعد ما قالها*
*جماعتنا فى* 
*البلد محرمه على*
*أبان على حريم غيرها*


*صورة بلدياتكم اللى رمى السمكه فى البحر*


*حقوق الطبع و النشر محفوظة*
*فى فريزير إيديال صنع فى مصر*

----------


## مسترسامح

مجهود رائع............... والله برافو

----------


## بنت شهريار

استاذ احمد  :f: 
ناصر الصديق :f: 
نورتونا 
انتظروا المزيد ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmedab216

في انتظار المزيد دايما بنت شهريار ... ما اجمل الضحكة بعد عناء يوم عمل طويل ... يوم عمل تتخلله تحركات بالسيارة لعدة ساعات في هذا الجو الخانق و التراب ....

واحد كسلان دخل للحلاق فقاله الحلاق شعر ولا دقن قاله شعر قاله ارفع راسك .. قاله يووه خلاص خليها دقن..!!

اتنين بلدياتنا زهقوا من التريقة عليهم فهاجروا الي الهند...أول مانزلوا من الطائرة لقوا الهنود بينحنوا عشان يحيوهم فواحد منهم سأل الثاني هما بيحترمونا كدة لية؟ قال له أصلهم هنا بيعبدوا البقر..!!

----------


## العسل المر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه        الله يفرح قلبكم دايما 

بنت شهريار ومصراوية جدا الاستاذ احمد 
والدكتور مهندس  / جمال الشربينى  

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  - بعد موافقتكم ان شاء الله - انا عضو دائم - بضحك وبس !!!  بعون الله 




دمتم بكل خير

----------


## ahmedab216

أخي الكريم العسل المر

تشرف و تنور دايما , ضحكتك تسعدني و تشجعني

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

:f2: 
[frame="13 80"]البقاء لله
مت من الضحك[/frame] :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

النهاردة سارقلكم كام نكتة عشان نضحك شوية  :hey: 




أوعوا حد يبلغ عنى  :Console: 





والضحك يكون فى صمت  :Helpsmilie2: 






ومش عاوز اسمع نفس  :;): 







ولا حس  ::sh:: 








ولا حتى تبص جنبك ولا وراك  :Plane: 









ايوة خلينا متفقين احسن عشان مش احرمكم من الميراث  :hey: 









يلا مستعدين  :Beer: 











يلا نبدأ على بركة الله












ملحوظة تانى .. زى ما قولنا وعيدنا الضحك يكون بشويش والصوت منخفض .. مش عاوزين ينطبق علينا مثل .. ماشافوهمش وهما بيسرقوا شافوهم وهما بيتقاسموا  :Plane: 











يلا كفاية كده تحذيرات وفاكسات وايميلات .. أحسن شايف إنكم زهقتوا  :hey: 











بيب بيب أهلى بيب بيب بيب أهلى 









والنكت ديه هدية بمناسبة فوز الأهلى بأول ثلاث نقاط فى بطولة أفريقيا ... وكمان فوزه إن شاء الله بكاس السوبر الاحد الجاى على غريمه التقليدى والحمل الوديع نادى الزمالك الشجيع  :1: 









يلا كلنا نشجع عشان نسمع النكت 









بيب بيب أهلى بيب بيب بيب أهلى 










يلا عاوزين تشجيع أكتر 












بيب بيب أهلى بيب بيب بيب أهلى 












مش سامع الصوت ياخونا  :hey: 












اللى خايف يروح .. النادى الاهلى جاى يطوح 



وبيب بيب أهلى بيب بيب بيب أهلى  :hey: 











واللى عنده أمل يعمل لنادينا المرعب عمل  :;): 



وبيب بيب أهلى بيب بيب بيب أهلى  :hey: 












يلا بقى نبدأ مع النكت أحسن العملية رخمت وانا شايف اتنين واقفين هناك أهم هييجوا يغتالونى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه










يلا 




1










2















3





















4

















5





















6


















7




















8






















9























10


















إلا بصحيح إنتوا بتعرفوا تعدوا لحد كام ؟؟؟؟












 :hey: 















طب خلاص خلاص ماتزوقوش 













هتضحكوا هتضحكوا يا ساتتتتتتتتر 














يلا مع النكت الجديدة












مع النكت الفريدة 














مع النكت السعيدة 
















مع النكت الشديدة 















يلا على بركة الله نبدأ











^








^









^










^










^










^











^











^











^



























صباح الاشتغالات ههههههههههههههههههه كل مرة أضحك عليكم كده ههههههههههههههههههههه

الموضوع وما فيه إنك شربت مقلب يا حلو او يا حلوة واعترف بسرعة إنك شربته انا شايفك هههههههههههههههههههه  :hey: 


















يلا مع السلامة فى مقالب قادمة إن شاء الله  :hey: 















^










^











^











^












دول شكلهم صدقوا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 


خدوا أهو ومش عاوز ضرب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :hey: 


















محشش .... سألوه ايه اصعب حاجة في الدنيا ؟؟ قالهم : اني أحدد السكسوكة وانا بآكل لبانة 


واحد بخيل عنده 4 اولاد ..... جاب لهم حته لحمة ، وقال لهم: كل واحد يمضغها ويديها للي جانبه 


واحد حب يوقف اتوبيس لكنه ماوقفش ... فجرى وراه لحد ما وصل البيت فقال لمراته افرحى النهارده انا وفرت 10قروش .... فقالت له يا خيبتك مش كنت تجرى ورا تاكسى كنت وفرت تلاته جنيه 


واحد غبي كل الناس بتقول له يا حمار ، فقام في مرة قال لهم بلاش كلمة حمار دي سموني حاجة تانية فسموه جحش....فراح لمراته فرحان بيقول لها مش الناس خلاص سموني جحش .. قالت له وهي غضبانة.....اتنيل م انت بكره تكبر وتبقي حمار تاني


مرة ولد شاف قطة فى الشارع قال لأخوه انا هاخد القطة دى اغسلها و اربيها.اخوه قاله لو غسلتها هتموت و سابه و مشى..... رجع بعد ساعتين لقى اخوه بيعيط وبيقوله القطه ماتت.... قاله مش قولتلك لو غسلتها هاتموت ، قاله ماماتتش و انا بغسلها ماتت و انا بعصرها 


مره واحد عدى على واحد صاحبه بخيل اوى...... لقاه حاطط ايده على عين الشمال وبيبص بالتانيه... بيقوله مال عينك ؟ قالوا م انا شايفك بواحده . اشغل التانيه ليه!


سواق قتل 60 واحد في حادثة.... لما سأله الظابط ليه قتلتهم؟ قال له كنت ماشي وبعدين فجاة العجلة ضربة ..ولقيت على يميني فرح وعلى شمالي راجلين ... ادخل في مين ؟ قاله الظابط ادخل في الراجلين.. قاله م انا دخلت في واحد والتاني دخل الفرح 

مرة واحدة ست قالت لإبنها :خد الفلوس دى وروح هاتلى دواء يصغرنى عشرين سنة فراح الولد يحيب لها الدواء ورجعا إداها الدواء .. و راح المدرسة....... رجع الولد لقى والدته صغرة عشرين سنة قال لها: إنت صغرتى قوى يا ماما ، بس إيه العيل اللى فى إيدك دة قالت له:إسكت يا واد مش أبوك شرب العلبة كلها


واحدغبي راكب مع ابوه العربيه ابوه قاله اقفل الشباك ياولد الجو برد ... الولد قاله ياسلام عليك اما انت عليك تقاليع هوا يعني لما اقفل الشباك الدنيا بره هتحرر؟

فيل ونمله ماشين على البحر... فجأه الفيل رمى نفسه فى البحر ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟....... أخو النمله جاى وراهم


واحد اخنف واقع فى بئر مايه ...فمر علية واحد وكان اخنف برضه ، قالة اطنعك ...رد قالة ايوه طنعنى.... قال بتألس علي طيب مش حطنعك 












وصباح الاشتغالات مع أهلاوى فى الشات ههههههههههههههه  :hey: 



كل واحد بقى بعد ما يسمع النكت يقولى شعوره وهو حاسس بالتلت مراحل هههههههه

أول مرحلة : لما الكلام زاد فى الأول بعيد عن موضوع النكت ودخل فى الرياضة وحوارات بعيدة عن الموضوع أصلا  :hey: 


تانى مرحلة : لما الكلام بان وحسيتوا إنها اشتغالة بعد كل ده  :hey: 


تالت مرحلة : لما إتلاقيتوا نكت فعلا وعرفتوا إنه اتضحك عليكم فى كل الاحوال ههههههههههههه  :hey: 




يلا تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها والجاى أشد ههههههه

مع أهلاوى شديد المنتدى كله هيشيل حديد  :hey:  ونبقى ولا ارنولد شوار زينجر فى مجده  :hey: 



يلا سلام بقى مؤقت عقبال ما أرجعلكم تانى .. محدش يمشى  :Hug2: 



الموضوع النكت اللى فيه بس منقولة والباقى من تفانين الاشتغالات المنبعثة من كوامن عقلى الباطن هههههههههه مش عارف ع الصبح بتضرب معايا المفاهيم فى الاحتمالات ما نطلعش ولا بإثبات واحد ههههههههه >>> بيقول ايه ده 


بصوا انا همشى عشان مش ابوظ الدنيا ههههههه



أخوكم أهلاوى شديد

 :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

:Girl (13):  :Girl (13): ...
إيه اللي إنت عامله هنا ياأهلاوي ..
عارف؟؟في الأول لقيتك طولت فجه على بالي إنها ممكن تكون إشتغالة فعلاً..
بعد شوية لقيتك بتقول مافيه نكت فحطيت في بالي حاجة تانية _تقييم سلبي محترم_ ::p:  
وثالثا النكت جميلة ياأهلاوي وبطل تختفي كثير ..
 :f2:  :f2: ...

----------


## ahmedab216

أخي أهلاوي شديد

الحقيقة في المرحلة الاولي ... ارسلت فاكس الي المانيا و انجلترا و فرنسا و امريكا عشان استورد مرارة أصلية من هناك و للاسف كلهم قالوا مافيش ماركة أصلية...

في المرحلة الثانية ... ارسلت الفاكس الي الصين ... سألوني ... عايزها ليه ؟ .... فشرحتلهم الظروف اللي مرت بي و انا بقرأ المرحلة الاولي و الثانية من مشاركتك .... فقالولي اني أسأت استخدام المرارة بتاعتي و انهم هايحاولوا يصنعولي واحده مخصوص و تكون خدمة شاقة...

في المرحلة الثالثة .... ضحكت كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير ... و فجأة لقيت مرارتي اللي كانت باظت  لقيتها اشتغلت تاني .....


نكتك حلوة اوي اوي و ياريت ما تحرمنا منها..... مش قصدي انك تكتبها تاني ... لا لا ... تكتب غيرها يعني

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## شحاته حسن جلال

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا ومولانا
محمد وعلى آله سفينة النجاه واصحابه الحنفاء
نجوم الهدى وعلى التابعين  وتابع التابعين


مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور

----------


## سر البيان

> حديث رسول الله محمد صلى الله علية وسلم :مع الشيطان 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> حديث رسول الله :مع الشيطان
> 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد النبي الأمين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. عن معاذ بن جبل رضى الله تعالى عنه عن ابن عباس (رضى الله تعالى عنهما).
> 
> ...


هذا الحديث موضوع جملة وتفصيلا

----------


## سر البيان

http://www.khayma.com/da3wah/42.html

هو ده مصدر المعلومة  

بارك الله فيكم و سامحونا على الازعاج

----------


## سر البيان

http://www.khayma.com/da3wah/42.html

هو ده مصدر المعلومة  

بارك الله فيكم 
و سامحونا على الازعاج

----------


## سر البيان

> *واحد بلديتنا حب يعمل ارهابى.. خطف ابنه.. محدش سأل عليه قتله* 
> 
> *مره واحد صعيدى حلم انه بيحفر فى بير غويييييط.. صحى لقى ايده فى مناخيره* 
> 
> *-------------------------------*
> 
> *واحد صعيدي دخل الجيش ووقف حراسة على بوابة معسكر... عدى عليه الشاويش "محمد" وقاله:اللواء "فريد" جه؟ قاله : ماجاش يا شاويش "محمد"...*
> 
> *وبعد ساعة رجع له الشاويش محمد وسأله: اللواء "فريد" جه؟ قاله لسه ما جاش...*
> ...



نجيبوا النبوت ولا الالى و لا كفاية ال 9 ملى ولا تجيبوها لبر و نعدوهالكم المرادى

----------


## agogo

مرة واحد صعيدى مراتة خلفت بنت فى الفجر قتل البنت وأال لمراتة معندناش بنات تيجى نص اليل ... :Lol2:

----------


## ahmedab216

حلوة يا أجوجو ... و مرحبا بك دايما و في انتظار المزيد

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أهلاوى شديد
					

النهاردة سارقلكم كام نكتة عشان نضحك شوية 



أوعوا حد يبلغ عنى 





والضحك يكون فى صمت 





ومش عاوز اسمع نفس 







ولا حس 








ولا حتى تبص جنبك ولا وراك 









ايوة خلينا متفقين احسن عشان مش احرمكم من الميراث 









يلا مستعدين 











يلا نبدأ على بركة الله












ملحوظة تانى .. زى ما قولنا وعيدنا الضحك يكون بشويش والصوت منخفض .. مش عاوزين ينطبق علينا مثل .. ماشافوهمش وهما بيسرقوا شافوهم وهما بيتقاسموا 











يلا كفاية كده تحذيرات وفاكسات وايميلات .. أحسن شايف إنكم زهقتوا 











بيب بيب أهلى بيب بيب بيب أهلى 









والنكت ديه هدية بمناسبة فوز الأهلى بأول ثلاث نقاط فى بطولة أفريقيا ... وكمان فوزه إن شاء الله بكاس السوبر الاحد الجاى على غريمه التقليدى والحمل الوديع نادى الزمالك الشجيع 









يلا كلنا نشجع عشان نسمع النكت 









بيب بيب أهلى بيب بيب بيب أهلى 










يلا عاوزين تشجيع أكتر 












بيب بيب أهلى بيب بيب بيب أهلى 












مش سامع الصوت ياخونا 












اللى خايف يروح .. النادى الاهلى جاى يطوح 



وبيب بيب أهلى بيب بيب بيب أهلى 











واللى عنده أمل يعمل لنادينا المرعب عمل 



وبيب بيب أهلى بيب بيب بيب أهلى 












يلا بقى نبدأ مع النكت أحسن العملية رخمت وانا شايف اتنين واقفين هناك أهم هييجوا يغتالونى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه










يلا 




1










2















3





















4

















5





















6


















7




















8






















9























10


















إلا بصحيح إنتوا بتعرفوا تعدوا لحد كام ؟؟؟؟




























طب خلاص خلاص ماتزوقوش 













هتضحكوا هتضحكوا يا ساتتتتتتتتر 














يلا مع النكت الجديدة












مع النكت الفريدة 














مع النكت السعيدة 
















مع النكت الشديدة 















يلا على بركة الله نبدأ











^








^









^










^










^










^











^











^











^



























صباح الاشتغالات ههههههههههههههههههه كل مرة أضحك عليكم كده ههههههههههههههههههههه

الموضوع وما فيه إنك شربت مقلب يا حلو او يا حلوة واعترف بسرعة إنك شربته انا شايفك هههههههههههههههههههه 


















يلا مع السلامة فى مقالب قادمة إن شاء الله 















^










^











^











^












دول شكلهم صدقوا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 


خدوا أهو ومش عاوز ضرب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 


















محشش .... سألوه ايه اصعب حاجة في الدنيا ؟؟ قالهم : اني أحدد السكسوكة وانا بآكل لبانة 


واحد بخيل عنده 4 اولاد ..... جاب لهم حته لحمة ، وقال لهم: كل واحد يمضغها ويديها للي جانبه 


واحد حب يوقف اتوبيس لكنه ماوقفش ... فجرى وراه لحد ما وصل البيت فقال لمراته افرحى النهارده انا وفرت 10قروش .... فقالت له يا خيبتك مش كنت تجرى ورا تاكسى كنت وفرت تلاته جنيه 


واحد غبي كل الناس بتقول له يا حمار ، فقام في مرة قال لهم بلاش كلمة حمار دي سموني حاجة تانية فسموه جحش....فراح لمراته فرحان بيقول لها مش الناس خلاص سموني جحش .. قالت له وهي غضبانة.....اتنيل م انت بكره تكبر وتبقي حمار تاني


مرة ولد شاف قطة فى الشارع قال لأخوه انا هاخد القطة دى اغسلها و اربيها.اخوه قاله لو غسلتها هتموت و سابه و مشى..... رجع بعد ساعتين لقى اخوه بيعيط وبيقوله القطه ماتت.... قاله مش قولتلك لو غسلتها هاتموت ، قاله ماماتتش و انا بغسلها ماتت و انا بعصرها 


مره واحد عدى على واحد صاحبه بخيل اوى...... لقاه حاطط ايده على عين الشمال وبيبص بالتانيه... بيقوله مال عينك ؟ قالوا م انا شايفك بواحده . اشغل التانيه ليه!


سواق قتل 60 واحد في حادثة.... لما سأله الظابط ليه قتلتهم؟ قال له كنت ماشي وبعدين فجاة العجلة ضربة ..ولقيت على يميني فرح وعلى شمالي راجلين ... ادخل في مين ؟ قاله الظابط ادخل في الراجلين.. قاله م انا دخلت في واحد والتاني دخل الفرح 

مرة واحدة ست قالت لإبنها :خد الفلوس دى وروح هاتلى دواء يصغرنى عشرين سنة فراح الولد يحيب لها الدواء ورجعا إداها الدواء .. و راح المدرسة....... رجع الولد لقى والدته صغرة عشرين سنة قال لها: إنت صغرتى قوى يا ماما ، بس إيه العيل اللى فى إيدك دة قالت له:إسكت يا واد مش أبوك شرب العلبة كلها


واحدغبي راكب مع ابوه العربيه ابوه قاله اقفل الشباك ياولد الجو برد ... الولد قاله ياسلام عليك اما انت عليك تقاليع هوا يعني لما اقفل الشباك الدنيا بره هتحرر؟

فيل ونمله ماشين على البحر... فجأه الفيل رمى نفسه فى البحر ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟....... أخو النمله جاى وراهم


واحد اخنف واقع فى بئر مايه ...فمر علية واحد وكان اخنف برضه ، قالة اطنعك ...رد قالة ايوه طنعنى.... قال بتألس علي طيب مش حطنعك 












وصباح الاشتغالات مع أهلاوى فى الشات ههههههههههههههه 



كل واحد بقى بعد ما يسمع النكت يقولى شعوره وهو حاسس بالتلت مراحل هههههههه

أول مرحلة : لما الكلام زاد فى الأول بعيد عن موضوع النكت ودخل فى الرياضة وحوارات بعيدة عن الموضوع أصلا 


تانى مرحلة : لما الكلام بان وحسيتوا إنها اشتغالة بعد كل ده 


تالت مرحلة : لما إتلاقيتوا نكت فعلا وعرفتوا إنه اتضحك عليكم فى كل الاحوال ههههههههههههه 




يلا تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها والجاى أشد ههههههه

مع أهلاوى شديد المنتدى كله هيشيل حديد  ونبقى ولا ارنولد شوار زينجر فى مجده 



يلا سلام بقى مؤقت عقبال ما أرجعلكم تانى .. محدش يمشى 



الموضوع النكت اللى فيه بس منقولة والباقى من تفانين الاشتغالات المنبعثة من كوامن عقلى الباطن هههههههههه مش عارف ع الصبح بتضرب معايا المفاهيم فى الاحتمالات ما نطلعش ولا بإثبات واحد ههههههههه >>> بيقول ايه ده 


بصوا انا همشى عشان مش ابوظ الدنيا ههههههه



أخوكم أهلاوى شديد




انا مش هقول غير حاجه واحدة بس 

حسبى الله ونعم الوكييييييييييييييييييييييييل
ضغطى بقى عالى 
والله انا لما بشوف الاسهم بتاعتك دى بقول ااااااااااه توهنا والحمدلله 

بس مفيش حاجه انقذتك الا الكام نختة البايخين بتوعك دول 
اصلى مضحكتش اوى يعنى 
مت من الضحك بس 
مت ولسه عايشة 
اقولها انا قبل ماتقولها انت 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك اهلاوى
نوررررررررررررررررررت البنك بتااااااااااااااااااااااااااعى 

ابقى تعالى كل يوم*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انتي بتقوليله تعالي كل يوووووووووووووووووووووووووم 

ده لو عتبها تاني انا مش دخلالك موضوع ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله حرام عليك حرقت دمي وكل مرة اشربها ومحرمش 

الله يسامحك يا شيخ

----------


## ahmedab216

كويس انها جت معايا علي قد المرارة بس ....

مره واحد بلديتنا طوبه جت في صدره بص وراه...!!

صعيدي لغي موعده مع الدكتور لأنة مريض ..!!

صعيدي سألوة أية رأيك في الزواج المبكر...؟؟؟؟ قال لهم: الساعة كام يعني؟؟

----------


## العسل المر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> مره واحد بلديتنا طوبه جت في صدره بص وراه...!!


فكرتنى - احذر مطب صناعى خلفك .

صباحكم فل

----------


## ahmedab216

منور دايما أخي العسل المر .... و صباحك عسل ... بس حلو

----------


## زوزو عادل

*مرة واحد ماشي في الشارع فقابل واحد تاني شكله مش على بعضه و مستعجل اوي و بيقول : ‏لو سمحت من فضلك قلعني الجاكتة 
**
**فالاولاني قال له : ‏نعم؟!!!* 
*فالتاني قال : ‏قلعني الجاكتة بسرعة* 
*حاضر.. ‏حاضر و راح مقلعه الجاكتة* 
*لو سمحت بقه قلعني الكرافتة* 
*إيه؟!!* 
*الكرافته ..‏الكرافته بسرعة* 
*حاضر.. ‏حاضر و راح مقلعه الكرافته و هو مستغرب اوي من الراجل الغريب ده : ‏ها يا سيدي اي خدمة تانية!!* 
*اه .. ‏معلش فكلي زراير القميص* 
*لااااا دانت زّودتها اوي .. ‏كده تاخد برد يقلب بنزلة شعبية حادة تاخد أجلك* 
*من فضلك فكها .. ‏بسرعة .. ‏ارجوك* 
*ُافففففف.. ‏وادي زراير القميص خلاص فكتها.. ‏دا كان يوم إيه المهبب ده, ‏ها أي* 
*اوامر تانية؟* 
*أيوه قلعني بقه القميص* 
*يا سيدي عييب .. ‏مايصحش كده , ‏د إحنا فى الشارع خللي عندك دم .. .. ‏يا حول الله يا رب !!* 
*أرجوك.. ‏أرجوك بسرعة.. ‏مافيش وقت* 
*دي وقعت إيه المهببه دي, ‏أنا كان إيه إللي جابني من الشارع ده..‏وادي القميص ... ‏هاااا.. ‏إيه تاني!!* 
*إرسملي على ظهري خطوط بالطول و خطوط بالعرض* 
*حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل .. ‏إنت مجنون ياراجل أنت؟؟!!* 
*من فضلك .. ‏أرجوك* 
*رسمتلك زفت بالطول و زفت بالعرض* 
*رقملي بقه المربعات إللي إتكونت على ظهري بالأرقام من 1 ‏إلي 40* 
*يا صبر أيوووب .. ‏بقه إنت معطلني كل ده علشان تلعبني سيجه على قفاك؟!!!!* 
*بسرعة لو سمحت .. ‏أرجوك رقمهم .. ‏من فضلك مش قادر* 
*أديني رقمتهم...* 
*لو سمحت بقى أهرشلي في المربع رقم 33 ‏!!!!*

----------


## ahmedab216

ههههههههههه

حلوة اوي يا زوزو ... و جديده كمان

بس يا تري ماتعرفيش هم كانوا في شارع ايه ؟؟ ... لأن عندي مشكلة في المربع 32 .... 
جايز الاقيهم لسه واقفين!!!

في انتظار المزيد ...

----------


## ahmedab216

مرة ضابط مصري وضابط اسرائيلي دار بينهم هذا الحوار
الاسرائيلي: الا قوللي يا
انتم بتاكلوا ايه ع الفطار؟؟
المصري: فول بالزيت .
الاسرائيلي: طب بتاكلوا ايه ع الغدا؟؟؟
المصري: فول بالطماطم .
الاسرائيلي: أمال بتاكلوا ايه بقى ع العشا؟؟
المصري: فول بالبيض .
الاسرائيلي (بتريقة): أمال ايه الفرق بينكم
وبين البهايم؟؟
المصري: سيناء

----------


## زوزو عادل

شوفو النكت دي يارب تعجبكم 

استضافوا
واحد صعيدي في برنامج الكاميرا في الملعب سألوه بتشجع مين قالهم المقاولين
العرب قالوله بتحب مين في المقاولين العرب قالهم الجماعة بتوع المحار

صعيدي مفتاح عربيته ضاع ميكانيكي جه فتحاله بطفاشه تاني يوم عمل نسخه من الطفاشه

عريس عصبي يوم فرحه كتب في بطاقةالدعوة: الزفت اللي هايجي ميتأخرش...واللي مش جاي في ستين داهية ... والعيال الرذلين الصغيرين يتخمدوا فى البيت..... و اللي هاتجيب موبايل كاميرا هفقع لها عينيها الاتنين....وابقوا اطفحوا فيبيوتكم .. كفايه اللي دفعته للموكوسه العروسه.... اللي هتمد ايدها عالتورته هقطعهالها ..وابقى حلي في البيت ياختي انتى وهى .. منتو زي القطط تاكلوا وتنكروا .... الرقص ممنوع .. الضحك بصوت ومن غير صوت ممنوع...... وابقى عيل لو اتجوزت تانى

عملوا مسابقة لتعجيز الكمبيوتر كل ما حد يسأله سؤال يجاوب عليه فى اقل من دقيقة جه واحد بلدياتنا حط ورقة فيها السؤال بتاعه الكمبيوتر اتحرق وطلع دخان قالوا له : سؤالك كان ايه بلدياتنا : جلت له ابو جردان جبل ما يخلف جردان كان اسمه ايه؟

مسطول لابس جزمة ، فردة بيضة والتانية سوده .... قابله مسطول تاني وقاله: "ايه ياواد الجزمه الشيك دي. راح المسطول الاولاني حط رجل علي رجل وقاله: وشرفك إنت.. عندي جوز جزم تاني فى البيت شبهه بالظبت

فار محشش قال : كل القطط تحت جزمتى لقى وراه قط اسود قال الا ابو سمره حبيبى

مرة واحد مسطول وقف تاكسي كان سواقه برده مسطول قاله تاخد كام وتوديني فين قاله هات اللي تجيبه وانزل هنا

واحدة راحت تخطب لابنها .. ام العروسة بتسألها ... وياترى ابنك بيدخن ؟؟؟ ردت عليها : لا لا لا الحمد لله ، ابنى ما بيدخنش..... الا اذا سكر

----------


## ahmedab216

حلوين جدا يا زوزو ...

ياريت كمان....

في انتظار المزيد في اسرع وقت

----------


## ahmedab216

يا بنت شهريار ...

انتي سايبانا احنا الضيوف نبرطع في البيت و انتي مش هنا ؟ ....

----------


## ahmedab216

مرة واحد صعيدى دخل محل اجهزة كهربائية دخل وقال سلام عليكو التليفزيون دة بكام رد الراجل وقالة امشى من هنا مش بنبيع لصعايدة .. الصعيدي اتغاظ وصمم انة لازم يشترى التليفزيون راح حلق شنبة ولبس بدلة ودخل وقال مساء الخير لو سمحت بتبيعو التليفزيون دة بكام الراجل قالة امشى مش بنبيع لصاعيدة الصعيدى قفلت معاه انة لازم يشترى التليفزيون لبس نقاب وراح للراجل وقالة مساء الخير يا اخى بكام تبيعون هذا التليفزيون ردا الراجل وقالة امشى مش بنبيع لصاعيدة راح الصعيدى قلع النقاب وقالة انت بتعرفنى ازاى قالة عشان دى غسالة مش تليفزيون...

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا بنت شهريار ...
> 
> انتي سايبانا احنا الضيوف نبرطع في البيت و انتي مش هنا ؟ ....


انا هنا اهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  :Poster Oops: 
البيت بيتكم انتم استاذ احمد
لا تقلق متابببببببببببببببببعة معكم
ولى عودة بقنبلة 
ان شاء الله
خدلك ساتر  :: 
نورتونا
 :f2:

----------


## فهد عبدالله

حلوه بتاعت حماته والايشارب

----------


## العسل المر

*



			
				البيت بيتكم انتم استاذ احمد
لا تقلق متابببببببببببببببببعة معكم
ولى عودة بقنبلة
ان شاء الله
خدلك ساتر
نورتونا
			
		


طبعا منورينك !!!
بس 

البق دا قديم - شوفى غيرة  !!!*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					




طبعا منورينك !!!
بس 

البق دا قديم - شوفى غيرة !! - يا نكت يا منكتش !!!


انا احب المعاملات الرسمية والميرررررررررررررررررررررى
قرار رسمى من بنك النكت
تقرر عدم دخوك العضو الفاضل العسل المر بإيدة فاضية
او حتى زائراً وجايب حد معاه 
يانكت يامنكتشى 
من حفر حفرة لبنت شهريار يتفضل هو فيها*

----------


## العسل المر

انا اللى بمسكلكم الموبايلات والساعات والشنط وبقعد برة !!!!!!  :: 

 وبتفرج عليكم وبشجعكم  :BRAWA:  وانتوا بتضحكوا    :Play Ball:  :Play Ball:

----------


## ahmedab216

واحد بخيل عنده اربع حيطان... دهن واحده منهم باللون الاصفر ... والباقى كتب عليهم ... نفس اللون!!

----------


## زهــــراء

> واحد بخيل عنده اربع حيطان... دهن واحده منهم باللون الاصفر ... والباقى كتب عليهم ... نفس اللون!!


*...
ده بخيل زي سامح ..حلوة أستاذ أحمد ..منور دائماً..
...


.......
مع إني ماأحب النكت بس لطشتلكم إثنين ...

--ولد صغير يسأل مامته قالها ليه بابا اقرع؟؟ قالت له يا ولدي دي علامة الذكاء ..قالها الولد أهاااا وأنا أشوف شعرك طويل ..

--مرة واحد مع خطيبته عالبحر وشايفين القمر ضاوي فقالتله خطيبته شايف القمر يا حبيبي قالها ايوة قالتله ريحة رجليك واصله لهنيك ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

شكرا جزيلا يا زهراء

و اتمني مشاركتك معانا دائما

بس الراجل اللي كان مع خطيبته عالبحر ... هواء البحر مش مأثر فيه خالص؟؟!!!!

----------


## زهــــراء

> شكرا جزيلا يا زهراء
> 
> و اتمني مشاركتك معانا دائما
> 
> بس الراجل اللي كان مع خطيبته عالبحر ... هواء البحر مش مأثر فيه خالص؟؟!!!!


*العفو أستاذي الكريم ...

إن شاء الله متابعة معاكم ..هو كل مافي الموضوع إني لاأحب النكت  بس مافيه مانع أسمع كم واحدة...

شفت لاهواء بحر نافع ولا حاجة!!...

حأروح أدور على نكتة أجيبها من قفاها ...

..*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

طب م أجيب أنا !!



خدوا ديه فى السريع 




مرة واحد قاعد على الكمبيوتر وكان حران اوى ... يعمل ايه؟

يفتح الويندوز

الدنيا لسه حر برده

طيب يلبس شورت كت

برده لسه حر

ينزل يقف في الدوس

حر برده

خلاص يروح يسييف في اي حتة







وبس خلاص !!







 ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

وخدوا شوية نكت رخمة إهداء لأعز مشرفة فى المنتدى على جميع الاعضاء التى يطلق عليها بنت نجم نجوم ألف ليلة وليلة ... اللى نهاية عصابتها على إيدى  ::p: 


يلا ندخل على طول بدل ما نضرب .. عقبال ما ترجعلنا رئيسة العووووووووصابة  تانى  ::p: 



خدوا أهو ...







الكويت اتبرعت للصومال بشاحنة أدويه، رجعوها ليه؟ لانها بعد الاكل 


واحد طويل شرب لبن مات ليه؟ عشان صلاحيتة انتهت قبل ما يوصل بطنه 

ليه الديك عندة زكام ؟علشان متجوز دجاجه مجمدة

واحدة أبوها مات مش عيطت عليه ليه؟ علشان استحمت بشامبو لا دموع بعد اليوم

همبورجر وبيبسى و بطاطس يجروا فى الشارع ليه؟ عشان وجبات سريعة

واحد مسمينه منشف ريق البنات ليه ؟عشان كل ما يشوفوه يتفوا عليه

لية الفراعنة بنو الاهرامات فى عشرين سنة؟ علشان كل ما يرصو حجر البوليس يكبس عليهم 







كفاية كده أحسن الناس هتتشل منى أنا عارف  :: 

لما ترجع رئيسة العوووووصابة  اللى أنا ذكرتها بالشفرة فى الأول أبقوا قولولها ايه اخبارك  :: 

يارب يطمنا عليها يارب 

أخوكم أهلاوى

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

اثناء مرور مدير مستشفي الامراض العقلية علي عنابر النزلاء لقي واحد منهم بيكتب جواب فسأله المدير: بتكتب جواب لمين، المريض: بكتبه لنفسي، المدير: فيه حد بيكتب جواب لنفسه طيب بتقول فيه ايه، المريض: سبحان الله.. واعرف منين مش لما الجواب يوصلني












مجنون عاقل يعنى  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ان الرعيل الأول من الليبرالية أضفى سيكولوجية تستوجب الوقوف عند
حد معين الزامي لما يصبوه التحرر من براثن التقيد بكل ما هو منبثق
عن حب الذات ... المهم , أنا لقيت بتاع الحشيش ..... أجيبلك معايا..؟








لا تعليق  ::p:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

واحدغبى فى الجيش القائد اداله اغلى قنبلة فى العالم وقال له ارميها على الاعداء من فوق الجبل اللى بين الجيشين ، قام الراجل طلع على الجبل ، ولاول مرة فكر وقال القنبلة دى غالية قوى طب ما بلدنا اولى بيها ......ورماها على جيشه
















أمن مركزى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

مره واحد بلديتنا كان بيدق مسمار فى الحيطة  فالمسمار وقع منه

 فقاله :تعالى 

فمجاش !!

فقاله: تعالي ؟!

فمجاش !!

فراح بلديتنا رامي على المسمار شوية مسامير 


وقال: هاتووووه






هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



فاصل ونواصل  ::p:

----------


## hadeen

الف شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## agogo

مره دكتور عيون لئه الإشاره حمره حطله قطره 
أرجو الرد وقولو رأيكم بصراحه :M (37):

----------


## the_chemist

طؤطؤ

مش قوى

صباحو فل

----------


## زهــــراء

> مره دكتور عيون لئه الإشاره حمره حطله قطره 
> أرجو الرد وقولو رأيكم بصراحه


*أهلاً بك في المنتدى يا agogo .....
بعد إذنك دمجت النكتة مع موضوع النكت ده ...
وسلام لدكتور العيون ...*

----------


## agogo

أنا جبت نكت طازه من الفرن 
1-عامل المغسلة : أتريد أن أغسل القميص و أكوية؟ الزبون : لا.. إغسلة فقط إنة مكوي

2-واحد غبي راح يخطب. الأب قاله البنت لسه فى المدرسة رد عليه الغبي وقاله يعنى أجيلها بالليل 


أرجو الرد

----------


## زهــــراء

:Girl (13): ..نكت حلوين فعلاً..لاء وعلى الصبح بيكونوا فطار جميل :1: ..
تسلم إيدك على نقلهم.. :f: ..

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا أجوجو  :: 






بص النكتة ديه اللى هى مش نكتة اللى هترفع ضغط البنات شوية  :4: 



أنا مش مسئول .. ده هو اللى بيقول >>>> تعالوا نشوف قال ايه بقى سيادته  :4:  <<<< مين ده  :: 






.





.





.





.





.





.




.




.




بس هنا حاسب عشان أستاذ أحمد بس  :4: 


تعالوا نشووووووووف معنى كلمة السنيورة اللى البنات بتحب تسمعها كل شوية  :4:  واللى فاكرينها لما تتقال لهم يبقى ياما هنا وياما هناك  :: 


سنيوره اسم مركب من ثلاث لغات 

سن = ضرس بالعربي 

يو = انت بالانجليزي 

ره = رح بالهندي 

وبعد التجميع يطلع معنى الإسم

رح انت و ضرسك 

يعني ياختى إنتى وهى  لو واحد قالك يا سنيوره أكييييييييد يقصد يقولك روحي انتٍ وضرسك  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2: 







 :4:   :4:   :4:   :4: 


أهرب أنا بقى قبل ما أتقفش :lol1:  :Lol2:  :lol3:

----------


## زهــــراء

:Girl (13):  :Girl (13): ..بقى دي ترجمتك للأحداث ياأخ أهلاوي ؟
طب روح إنت والفكين تبعك بحالهم  ::p: ..
رمضان كريم ياأفندم  :f: ...

----------


## the_chemist

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا أجوجو 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ر





خ




م





ة




====




ق





و




ى


ياواد يا أهلاوى

----------


## ahmedab216

أخي اهلاوي شديد

شكرا لحرصك علي مرارتي و علي بلية الماوس

اما تفسير السنيورة  :  يعني انت تقصد ان الراجل رئيس وزراء لبنان يبقي اسمه : فؤاد روح انت و ضرسك ... ماشاء الله .... اسم جمييييييييييييييييييل .... و مختصر

أمال كلمة برنسيسة أصلها ايه؟؟

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ..بقى دي ترجمتك للأحداث ياأخ أهلاوي ؟
> طب روح إنت والفكين تبعك بحالهم ..
> رمضان كريم ياأفندم ...



أيون أيون هى ديه الترجمة اللحظية  ::p:   ::p:  

ترجمة أحسن من ترجمة أى حد تانى  :4: 

وبعدين وإنتى مالك بالفكين بتوعى يا أفندمة إنتى  :Baby:  شكلك عاوزانى أطبق الترجمة معاكى  :Lol2:  

يلا مش مهم عفى الله عما سلف ... وعشان خاطر رمضان وليالى رمضان صدر قرار العفو خلاص .. وعشان خاطر الغلبانة زعيمة عصابتك عقبال ما ترجعلنا بالسلامة ونطمن عليها إن شاء الله ...

يلا إعملى عيد وفرقى شربات .. أنا عفوت عنك  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:  


ورمضان كريم ... والله أكرم ...

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خ
> 
> 
> ...


ياباشا ما إحنا لازم نمشى مع جميع الأذواق  :Lol2:  

عشان الرخمين مش يزعلوا مننا بس  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:  

ولا ايه رايك  ::p:   ::p:  

شوفت بقى .. هدفنا مصلحة العميل  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:  

يا ظالمنى  ::p:   ::p:  

كل سنة وإنت طيب يا غالى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> أخي اهلاوي شديد
> 
> شكرا لحرصك علي مرارتي و علي بلية الماوس
> 
> اما تفسير السنيورة  :  يعني انت تقصد ان الراجل رئيس وزراء لبنان يبقي اسمه : فؤاد روح انت و ضرسك ... ماشاء الله .... اسم جمييييييييييييييييييل .... و مختصر
> 
> أمال كلمة برنسيسة أصلها ايه؟؟


ياباشا إنت بس تؤمر ... والله إنت غالى علينا جداً ... كفاية إنك من المنصورة أحسن ناس ... ونسايبى وقرايبى منها ... 

وعلى فكرة مش توقعنى فى الغلط انا ليا دعوة بفؤاد ولا بتوفيق  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:  

أنا مع نفسى  ::no1:: 

بس الحمد لله إن الترجمة عجبت حضرتك  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   ده بس عشان الأجيال القادمة يكونوا ملمين بمعانى الكلمات ولا يدوخوا عشان يعرفوا معنى كلمة ولا حاجة  :Lol2:   :Lol2:  






> أمال كلمة برنسيسة أصلها ايه؟؟



إنت ما تعرفش بجد ولا ايه .؟؟؟


لا لا أوعى تصدمنى وتقولى ما تعرفش ترجمتها  :Ala: 

ديه مترجمة من الثلاثينات ...

ونزلت فى مؤلفات كتيرة ...

بص هاكسب ثواب وأقول على ترجمتها وخلاص ..


.


.


.



.


.


.


.


.


عشان الماوس بس هاقف لحد هنا وأقول  :4: 


أول شىء الكلمة من ثلاث مقاطع ... منهم مقطع ممكن نستغنى عنه فى الاساس  :4: 


برنسيسة ... 


تنقسم إلى :- 


برنس (بلغة الروشنة ) = صايع (بلغة الكبار ) 

يس = yes كلمة إنجليزية بمعنى أيوة ...

ة = حرف تأنيث لا محل له من الإعراب .. بس محطوط كده زينة على أساس نعرف منه إن فى بنت فى الموضوع   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:  


وبكده الترجمة للكلمة ...

((((أيوة صايع ... ))))

وده للتأكيد طبعاً  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:  


وأى ترجمة أنا موجود  :4:  

 :4: 


يلا سلام انا بقى  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## hazem3

مالها حكاية الترجمة ماشية في المنتدي الايام دي

احيي اهلاوي شديد  علي اهتمامه باللغة 
وعلي كده عافية بقي انا عجبتني حكاية الترجمة دي

وبما ان دمي اتقل دم في المنتدي بانفراد يبقي كده كده جيلك ضغط


ياقمر 
.
...
....
....





........
..
.........







...................
...................
.......................
...........................
....................................
......................................
..................................................
..................................................  .......


...............


.
..
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
..
.

....
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
..
.
.

..
.
.
.
.
...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
انا من اول ماجيت المنتدي الموس اتنيل باظ بتاع خمس مرات بسببك  ::rolleyes:: 

اشرب بقي :Beer: 



يا : اداة نداء قديمة من ايام جدو   


ق : حرف من  حروف اللغة العربية ويوضع في الجملة عشان تبقي متشفرة 

مر: معروفة ولا ايه



يبقي كده يا مر وعشان تكمل يا مر طعمك وحش 

لا معلومة جديدة بصحيح

----------


## ahmedab216

هي بنت شهريار فين؟؟

----------


## hazem3

[SIZE="6"]

بينها في مشوار وجاية يا احمد بس احنا اتعودنا علي كده حتي انا ساعات بعملها من غير قصد :l: 

اكتب موضوع وروح اشربلي كابتشينو بتاع شهريت تلاتة  :y: 

وبقيت الاعضاء يشتغلوا في الموضوع اتعود

بس هي اكيد رجعة قريب عشان ترميني بره المنتدي: :Busted Red: hey:




/SIZE]

----------


## ahmedab216

بتقعد تشرب في الكابوتشينو شهرين !!!!! 

هو سخن للدرجة دي؟؟؟ 

ولا هي حلة كابوتشينو مش فنجان ؟؟؟

ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة ....

----------


## تركي

يسلموووووووو جميعا ويعطيكم اللعافيه** لدي نكته واحده يارب تعجبكوا..ودي النكته حصلت حقيقي يعني وحكاهالي نفس الشخص الي حاضرها..هم كانوامن بلدياتناطبعا وكانو في سكن واحد.. وكان لديهم راديوا طبعاالكلام داقديم..المهم وكانت الفنانه ورده في الاذاعه تغني فقالي** صاحبنا راح قافل الراديووبسرعه خرج من البيت مكناش عارفين ماله وبعدحوالي ربع ساعه رجع تاني  وهوتعبان وفي يده كاست تسجيل وفتح الراديوولقاهااخباروقال هيه راحت فين مانا قفلت عليها الراديوقلت مين قال ورده ورحناندحك لحد ماتهرينا دحك اتريه كان عاوزيسجل الاغنيه ....واسف للاطاله..

----------


## ahmedab216

قصة طريفة جدا يا أخ تركي... مرحبا بك و نتمني مشاركاتك معنا دائما

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

:Lol2:  حلوة يا تركى 



خدوا ديه بقى 




واحد بلديتنا سافر بره بعتوله برقيه ارجع فورا
يوجد امر خطير رجع على اول طياره . قابل اخوه الكبير فى المطار تعبان وحالته حاله ودقنه طويله قاله في ايه طمنى ابويا جراله حاجه راح مطبطب عليه وخده فى حضنه وركبوا العربيه . لقا اخوه الثاني في السياره تعبان وحالته حاله ودقنه طويله قاله فى ايه طمني ابويا جراله حاجه راح مطبطب عليه وخده فى حضنه . سافروا لقا اخوه الثالث على باب البيت تعبان وحالته حاله ودقنه طويله قاله في ايه طمني ابويا جراله حاجه راح مطبطب عليه وخده فى حضنه .. دخل على ابوه فى السرير لقاه نايم وتعبان وحالته حاله ودقنه طويله قاله في ايه طمني يا ابويه انت كويس رد علي؟ راح ابوه قاله يا حسنين وديت
ماكينه الحلاقه فين؟ 








 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

وخدوا ديه كمان






واحد معدى لقى ناس بتهيص قوى قالولهم فية ايه
قالوله فى واحد بلدياتناعايز ينط من سطح العمارة
قالهم خلاص انا طالعلة...
طلعلة وقاله عايز تنتحر لية...
بلدياتنا قاله اصل انا غبى وكل الناس بتقول علي غبى
راح الراجل قايله هاقولك فزوره لو حلتها ماتبقاش غبى
حاجة اسمها زى شكلها
بلدياتنا : ماخبرش
الراجل:البيضة.. اقولك واحدة تانية
حاجتين اسمهم زى شكلهم
بلدياتنا :ماخبرش
الراجل: بيضتين. اقولك واحدة تانية بسيطه و سهله
حاجة كبيرة وسودة وبتجيب لبن واسمها جموسة
بلدياتنا 3 بيضات
راح الراجل ماسكه وراميه







 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

الموساد قرر أنه يشغل جاسوس عنده بعد طول بحث أستقروا على هريدى راحوا لهريدى و خدوه تل أبيب و قعدوا يدربوه 6 شهور و بعدها قالو ليه أنه كدة جاهز للمهمة بتاعته
هريدى : يعنى حارجع مصر
مدرب الموساد : أيوة .. تروح و تنفذ كل التعليمات اللى قلنالك عليها
هريدى : طب ازاى حاتصل بيكم
مدرب الموساد : لا لا .. انت ماتتصلش .. احنا لما نحب نتصل بيك حانبعتلك مندوب يقوللك ازايك و ازاى امك .. تعرف أنه تبعنا .. ماشى يا هريدى
هريدى : تحت أمرك يا فندم
و بالفعل رجع هريدى مصر .. و بعد شهرين أحس الموساد انه لازم يتصل بهريدى .. فراحوا باعتينله مندوب
المندوب لبواب العمارة بتاعت هريدى : هو هريدى ساكن فى أنهى شقة
البواب : أنهى هريدى يا بيه .. العمارة فيها 4 هريدى
المندوب خاف لحسن العملية تنكشف : قولى شقة أى واحد فيهم
البواب : عندك واحد ساكن فى الدور الأول
طلع المندوب و خبط على الشقة اللى فى الدور الأول
المندوب : أنت هريدى .. ازايك و ازاى أمك
هريدى : أنت عايز هريدى الجاسوس .. هو ساكن فى الدور الرابع




 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

بلديتنا عايز يعلم ابنه انجليزى راح ابتدائي منفعش، راح ثانوى منفعش، راح الجامعة منفعش، قال لازم اوديه انجلترا واجوزه واحدة من هناك عشان يعرف يتكلم انجليزى، راح فى الصباحية بيقولها "مستر هريدى موجود؟" ردت العروسة قلتلوا "نجولو مين؟





 :4:   :4:   :4:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

بلدياتنا و امريكى و يابانى عرضوهم على جهاز كشف الكذب
اليابانى: إحنا بنفكر نعمل انسان آلى و نستغنى عن البشر ، راح الجهاز ضربه..
الامريكى: احنا بنفكر نطلع المريخ و نعمل مستوطنات عليه، راح الجهاز ضربه..
بلدياتنا: إحنا (بنفكر) ولسه مكملش ،،،،،،،،،،راح الجهاز ضربه!!



 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## ahmedab216

الله عليك يا أهلاوي يا شديد

و الله شديد في النكت كمان...

استمتعت بهم اوي

كمااااااااااااااااااااان...

----------


## agogo

الله عليك يا اهلاوى والله معلم من يومك :4:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ربنا يكرمكم يا أستاذ أحمد إنت وأجوجو .. ودايماً البسمة ما تفارقكم يارب .. وكل سنة وإنتوا طيبين 


خدوا ديه فى السريع  :Lol2:  








عملوا مسابقة لتعجيز الكمبيوتر كل ما حد يسأله سؤال يجاوب عليه فى اقل من دقيقة جه واحد بلدياتنا حط ورقة فيها السؤال بتاعه الكمبيوتر اتحرق وطلع دخان قالوا له : سؤالك كان ايه بلدياتنا : جلت له ابو جردان جبل ما يخلف جرداان كان اسمه ايه ؟؟؟






 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

واحده حامل في تلت عيال توأم ، الدكتور بيولدها بيطلع في العيل الاول لقيه نايم ومابيعيطش فضربه عشان يعيط ، وهو بيطلع التاني لقاه زي الاوول برضو نايم ومابيعيطش راح ضاربه ، وبعدين الدكتور بيطلع في العيل التالت فكانت العمليه صعبه شويه والواد مش راضي يطله فالدكتور تعب وقال للمرضه هاتي انتي العيل التالت ، وهي بتطلع العيل التالت لقته طالع براسه كده وبيقولها الراجل اللي بيضرب العيال الصغيره مشي ولا لسه ؟؟





 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

بلديتنا راح امريكا فلقى كل الشباب اللى لابس تىشيرت عليه بيبسى واللى لابس عليه كوكاكولا واللى لابس سبريت آم رايح البيت وكتب على الجلبية عصير قصب




 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

مرة واحد كان راجع من لندن فقابلة واحد صاحبة فقال لية: اتعلمت حاجة جديدة يعني اتعلمت انجليزي كويس. فقاله: ايوة طبعا. فقاله: طب يعني إيه تعالى هنا بالانجليزي. قاله: كام هير. ماشي ولما تقوله روح هناك. قاله: بسيطة اروح هناك واقولة كام هير





 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

واحدة ست تخينة قوى قوى مش عارفين يوزنوها علشان الميزان كل مرة ينكسر جابوا احدث ميزان من برة وقالوا 
خلاص هنعرف وزنها بعد ماطلعت على الميزان .لميزان خرج ورقة مكتوب عليها لو سمحتوا ياجماعة واحد واحد بالدور



 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

بلدياتنا زعلوا من النكت اللى بتتقال عليهم فكتبوا النكت كلها ورموها فى البحر فتانى يوم لقوا السمك كله ميت من الضحك.



 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

واحد نايم جنب مراته فسمعت صوت، بتقوله قوم يا راجل فى حرامى فى الصاله، قالها يا شيخه نامى جنبك سبع، قالتله يا راجل فى حرامى فى اوضه النوم قالها يا شيخه نامى جنبك سبع، وبعدين قالتله يا راجل حرامى شالنى وماشى قالها روحى ماتخفيش سايبة فى البيت سبع.





 :4:   :4:   :4:   :4:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

واحد و هو بيموت بص لمراته بصه كلها رومانسيه و قالها : انا لما اترفدت كنتي معايا ، و لما عييت وقفتي جنبي، ولما فلست برضوا كنتي معايا ، و دلوقتى لسا جنبي ، مسك ايدها بحنيه و قالها : مش عارف ليه حاسس انك نحس



هى قديمة بس حبيت احطها رخامة كده عشان اللى بالى بالكم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

واحد بلدياتناغنى قوى ..راح يصطاد فى افريقيا..ولما رجع سالوه صحابه اصطدت ايه قالهم3 غزلان و 2 حمار وحشى ويجى 60 او70 نوبليز..قالولو ايه نوبليز ده؟..قالهم معرفش حاجات بتتنطط لونها اسودقاعده تقولى نوبليز نوبليز نوبليز(no please)




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

بلدينا حضر فرح اخوه فابو العروسه نقط العريس ب5 جنيه واخد البندقيه وضرب 5 طلقات وبعد كده جه خال العروسه ونقطهم ب10جنيه واخد البندقيه وضرب 10 طلقات وتقدم الصعيدى ونقط ب1000 جنيه ورمى قنبله وجرى









هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

واحد صعيدي مسافر بلاد بره وهو مسافر امه ادتله بلاصين مش قالتله ابقى سمي قبل ماتاكل عشان الشيطان مايكلش معاك والاكل يخلص ، قالها ماشي يامه ، وهو بياكل أول مره نسي يسمي وتامي مره نسي يسمي طلعله الشيطان قاله اسمع كلام أمك وسمي حرقت قلبي ابووس ايدك سمي ، رد عليه قاله المره الجايه ، الصعيدي اشتري كانز بيبسي وقبل مايشربه راح مسمي ، رد عليه الشيطان وجاي تسمي دلوقتي 




 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

واحد غبي طلع برج القاهرة في اخر دور وبص على الناس تحت لقاهم صغيرين جدا وركز على واحد منهم وكان لما ينزل دور كان يلاقي حجمه يكبر حتى وصل للدور الارضي راح للراجل وحضنه وسلم عليه فساله الراجل انت تعرفني قال له طبعا يا راجل ده انا اعرفك من وانت صغير قوي



 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

محشش حب يطلع من عربيته لقي الدنيا بتمطر راح قافل الباب اللي طلع منه وطلع من الباب التاني 


 :4:   :4:   :4:  



كفاية كده النهاردة ونكمل يوم تانى  :Lol2:  

يارب تعجبكم 


إلى المذاكرة دددددددددر  :Lol2:

----------


## agogo

النكت ديه جمده اوى يا اهلاوى  وربنا يزيدك من نكت الدنيا  ورمضان كريم ليك ولكل الناس وخدوا واحده كده على الماشى   واحد غبى بيحلق دقنه التليفون رن ، عور نفسه عشان لما يرجع يعرف هو وقف لحد فين   ::no2::

----------


## Red Devil

جامد يا اهلاوى بجد والموضوع جميل جدا بجد انا قرأته من اوله ما قدرتش امسك نفسى  من الضحك بجد

بجد اخلى حاجه فينا خفه الدم واننا جدعان

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أهلاوى شديد
					



محشش حب يطلع من عربيته لقي الدنيا بتمطر راح قافل الباب اللي طلع منه وطلع من الباب التاني 
   

كفاية كده النهاردة ونكمل يوم تانى  

يارب تعجبكم 
إلى المذاكرة دددددددددر  


أهلاوي شديد...تسلم على مجهودك المستمر وبالتوفيق في المذاكرة ان شاء الله ..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة agogo
					

النكت ديه جمده اوى يا اهلاوى  وربنا يزيدك من نكت الدنيا  ورمضان كريم ليك ولكل الناس وخدوا واحده كده على الماشى   واحد غبى بيحلق دقنه التليفون رن ، عور نفسه عشان لما يرجع يعرف هو وقف لحد فين  


.. عور نفسه ..لاء ذكي جداً هو ..
أهلاً بمرورك أخي الكريم....






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Red Devil
					

جامد يا اهلاوى بجد والموضوع جميل جدا بجد انا قرأته من اوله ما قدرتش امسك نفسى  من الضحك بجد

بجد اخلى حاجه فينا خفه الدم واننا جدعان


أهلاً بكَ في المنتدى عموماً وفي الموضوع خصوصاً ..
في إنتظار تفاعلك معنا أخي الكريم..
..*

----------


## محمود_مي

اضحك يمكن الصوره تطلع حلوه

 مره واحد زملكاوى اشترى ساعه كل ماتيجى الساعه 6 تقول بيبوا بيبوا بيبوا

واحد بيقول لتاكسي تاخد كام وتدوديني فين 
قال له سائق التاكسي هات اللي تجيبة وخليك هنه

االصحاف ذهب الى صدام حسين رافع اصبعيه بعلامة النصر فساله صدام ايه ياصحاف انتصرنا قال له لا يا ريس ما فيش غيرى انا و انت بس 

كان فى مره صرصار راح يتجوز صرصاره ابوها قال له انت معاك شهاده ايه قال معايا الاعداديه قال انا عايز شهاده اكبر من كده رجع بعد ما اخذ شهاده الثانويه قال لا انا 
عايز شهاده اعلى من كده اخذ البكلريوس ورجع قال انا عايز شهاده اكبر من كده سافر ليحصل على الدكتوراه من الخارج وعند العوده واحد داس عليه

محشش سألوه ايه اصعب حاجة في الدنيا ؟؟ قالهم اني احدد السكسوكة وانا بآكل لبانة

مرة اربعة مساطيل  راكبين عربية العربية وقفت نزل واحد مطلعش نزل الثانى مطلعش نزل الثالث مطلعش نزل الاخير قالولو هوس  العجلة نايمة

بيقولوا واحد صعيدي مسافر أمريكا فطلب من الخياط يفصله أربع جلاليب جينز

بيقولوا واحد صعيدي باع الي وراه والي قدامه و اشتري الي جنبه

بيقولوا مره واحد صعيدي جري ورا حرامي وسبقه

فى صرصارفى العناية المركزة بيسال الصرصار الجانبة بيرسول قل لاء زنوبة


مره واحد قال لصاحبه سمعت آخر نكته قاله ليه هما خلصوا ؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*نكت قديمه شويه نصيحتى ليك* 
*خليك فى الشعر وبس*
*عمدة القاعة*
*واللى حاصل على أوسكار القاعه لعام 2007*
*وناوى أرشح نفسى لأوسكار 2008*
*صاحبك*
*شاعر المهندسين المبتدئ*
*والناقد الساخر اللاذع*
*فى بعض جرايد مصر المطبوعه*
*وكمان الغير مطبوعة*
*والنت كمان*
*وفوق كل ده*
*محلل المشاكل من جذورها*
*وطبيخ وبنطبخ*
*وصحون وبنغسل*
*وغسيل بنلم وننشر*
*وتدخين وبنعادى*
*وعلى المعاش وخرجنا*
*واهلا ومرحبا بيك*
*فى منتدانا*
*منتدى أبناء مصر*
*وكل العرب*

----------


## محمود_مي

النكت دي نكت قديمه طب خد عندك النكته دي

مره رأيس دوله (شنجونجوا الوسطي) دخل منتدي من المنتديات فلقي واحد من المواطنين بيشتم فيه فبسرعه اتصل
بوزير الداخليه وقاله انتا مقصر في شغلك ليه في واحد عمال يشتم فيا مااتمسكش ليه قاله تمام ياريس حالا هانعدمه
وبعدين الوزير بالطبع راح للمسؤل الاول عن النت في (شنجونجوا الوسطي) قاله انتا مقصر ليه في شغلك ليه مامسكتش 
الي بيشتم الرأيس قاله مين فيهم يافندم البلد كلها بتشتم في الرأيس
ياتري دي كمان قديمه ولا لا

----------


## agogo

[frame="3 80"]النكت دي نكت قديمه طب خد عندك النكته دي

مره رأيس دوله (شنجونجوا الوسطي) دخل منتدي من المنتديات فلقي واحد من المواطنين بيشتم فيه فبسرعه اتصل
بوزير الداخليه وقاله انتا مقصر في شغلك ليه في واحد عمال يشتم فيا مااتمسكش ليه قاله تمام ياريس حالا هانعدمه
وبعدين الوزير بالطبع راح للمسؤل الاول عن النت في (شنجونجوا الوسطي) قاله انتا مقصر ليه في شغلك ليه مامسكتش 
الي بيشتم الرأيس قاله مين فيهم يافندم البلد كلها بتشتم في الرأيس
ياتري دي كمان قديمه ولا لا[/frame]
 نكت حلوه و جديده

----------


## ahmedab216

مازلت أتساءل... أين بنت شهريار ؟؟

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedab216
					

مازلت أتساءل... أين بنت شهريار ؟؟


معلش ياأستاذ أحمد ظروفها في الفترة الأخيرة لم تسمح لها بالتواجد ..دلوقت هي بتصلح جهازها وإن شاء الله ترجع قريب...


agogo..أنا دمجت النكتة مع الموضوع هنا ....

في حفظ الله..*

----------


## ahmedab216

ترجع بالسلامة ان شاء الله.... و الف شكر يا زهراء لاهتمامك بالرد

----------


## محمود عوده

تحيه طيبه اعتقد بعد ارتفاع الاسعار الجنوني في الدول العربيه صعب فك التكشيره

----------


## ahmedab216

مرحبا بك الأخ محمود عودة...

لازم نضحك ... و لازم نفك التكشيرة ...

و الا .... الضغط و السكر و القلب .... 

ربنا يستر ....

نورت ...

----------


## المسافــر

جامدين احلاهم 
بتاعت بياع السمك والمسطول اللى ضرب اخته 
شكرا

----------


## ahmedab216

الأخت الكريمة بنت شهريار ....

حمدلله عالسلامة ... و ان شاء الله تنوري الموضوع بسرعة ...

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## محمود عوده

ماشاء الله نكت جميله من الاخر هذا مجهود عظيم تشكروا عليه و الى الامام وايامكم سعيده

----------


## بنت شهريار

_





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedab216
					

هي بنت شهريار فين؟؟


انا هنااااااااااااااااااااا يا استاذ احمد
جيت اهوووووووووووووووووووو
الف شكر لسؤال حضرتك الدائم استاذ احمد
وحقيقى سعيدة بتواجدك الدائم فى بنك النكت
قربت تبقى مدير يافندم برصيدك الهائل
يارب دايما منورنا









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hazem3
					

بينها في مشوار وجاية يا احمد بس احنا اتعودنا علي كده حتي انا ساعات بعملها من غير قصد

اكتب موضوع وروح اشربلي كابتشينو بتاع شهريت تلاتة 

وبقيت الاعضاء يشتغلوا في الموضوع اتعود

بس هي اكيد رجعة قريب عشان ترميني بره المنتدي:hey:


لا والله دى اول مرة يا استاذ حازم
ولظروف خاصة مش لشاى ونسكافية والله
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اتفضل برة يا استاذ حازم متجيش من غير رصيد 
نورت البنك يافندم
سواء عميل او زائر
اسعدنا تواجدك


لـــــــــــــــى عـــــــــــــــــــــودة

_

----------


## ahmedab216

الف الف حمدلله عالسلامة بنت شهريار ...

منورة دايما...

----------


## بنت شهريار

*الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك استاذ احمد

بمناسبة كرم الريس وطيبة قلبه ورقته وحنيته ..

مبارك سأل نظيف: أية أخبار الصورة اللى على علبة السجاير؟ 
قاله: تمام ياريس .. فى ناس كتيره بطلت السجاير
 قاله: خلاص حطها على العيش
نياهاهااااااااااااااااااااااا

*

----------


## ahmedab216

بحاول من شوية ان ارد و مش عارف والله من الضحك....

بس دي اقل حاجه منك يا بنت شهريار بعد الغيبة الطويلة دي ... 

نكته لذبذه جدا ... 

ياريت كمان .... بس اوعي تضحكي علينا و تقولي نفس النكته  و مرة الصورة تتحط علي العيش و مرة علي الزيت و مرة علي الرز ..... الخ

نورتي  موضوعك ...

----------


## بنت شهريار

ربنا يخليك يا استاذ احمد
نورت الموضوع
انتظر المززززززززززززززززززيد  :f2:

----------


## محمد غباشى

هههههههههههههه
 بجد تسلمى على النكت  وبالتوفيق

----------


## ahmedab216

اسد قالولو حنسفرك السعودية .. الاسد فرح جدا وقالك بقى دى بلد اللحمة والفتة وحنعيش ...
الاسد وصل السعودية وفى اول يوم مستنى الغدا الحارس رمالوا موزة .. الاسد استغرب قوى وسكت. 
تانى يوم فى الغدا الحارس بردوا قطعلوا موزة ورمهالوا .. الاسد قال ايه العبط ده؟! .. وراح ماسك الحارس وقاله انا ايه؟ قاله اسد .. والاسد بياكل ايه؟ قاله لحمة .. قاله طب ايه الموز ده .. الحارس قاله: 'ماهو انت داخل السعودية بتاشيرة قرد...

الميكانيكي : الكاوتش ده ضرب ازاي ؟؟
الراجل : دست على ازازه
الميكانيكي : وما شوفتهاش ازاي وهي بتلمع في الشمس..
الراجل : ما هو الراجل الحمار كان حاطتها في جيبه ..!

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هههههههههههههه
> بجد تسلمى على النكت وبالتوفيق


نورت البنك يامحمد
اهلا بيك
 :f2: 





> اسد قالولو حنسفرك السعودية .. الاسد فرح جدا وقالك بقى دى بلد اللحمة والفتة وحنعيش ...
> الاسد وصل السعودية وفى اول يوم مستنى الغدا الحارس رمالوا موزة .. الاسد استغرب قوى وسكت. 
> تانى يوم فى الغدا الحارس بردوا قطعلوا موزة ورمهالوا .. الاسد قال ايه العبط ده؟! .. وراح ماسك الحارس وقاله انا ايه؟ قاله اسد .. والاسد بياكل ايه؟ قاله لحمة .. قاله طب ايه الموز ده .. الحارس قاله: 'ماهو انت داخل السعودية بتاشيرة قرد...
> 
> الميكانيكي : الكاوتش ده ضرب ازاي ؟؟
> الراجل : دست على ازازه
> الميكانيكي : وما شوفتهاش ازاي وهي بتلمع في الشمس..
> الراجل : ما هو الراجل الحمار كان حاطتها في جيبه ..!


يافرحة ماتمت  :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه

تسلم ايدك استاذ احمد
 :f2:

----------


## ندى الايام

> اسد قالولو حنسفرك السعودية .. الاسد فرح جدا وقالك بقى دى بلد اللحمة والفتة وحنعيش ...
> الاسد وصل السعودية وفى اول يوم مستنى الغدا الحارس رمالوا موزة .. الاسد استغرب قوى وسكت. 
> تانى يوم فى الغدا الحارس بردوا قطعلوا موزة ورمهالوا .. الاسد قال ايه العبط ده؟! .. وراح ماسك الحارس وقاله انا ايه؟ قاله اسد .. والاسد بياكل ايه؟ قاله لحمة .. قاله طب ايه الموز ده .. الحارس قاله: 'ماهو انت داخل السعودية بتاشيرة قرد...


_هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد حلوه_

----------


## بنت شهريار

_


دكتور شغل اغاني للمجانين، الكل رقص ماعدا واحد، 
ساله الدكتور ليش ما رقصت وياهم؟؟ 
 قال: اسكت اسكت انا العروس. 

************

مجنون راح على البحرين... أخد معاه مايوهين

************


الدكتور حب يعمل كشف على المجانين اللي عنده فراح على العنبر ولقى المجانين قاعدين بيتنططوا على السراير فسأل ايش الموضوع
 فقالو له: المجانين بيفكروا نفسهم فى حلة وهم درة فشارة وقاعده بتطير،
 فلقى واحد قاعد على سريره، فقال أكيد هادى عاقل... فسأله ليش انت قاعد
 قال: لأني ملزق في قاع الحلة. 

**********


فيه سودانين سرقوا بنك... تعبوا من عد الفلوس قالو اااي فكره نعرف من الجرايد بكرة

*********

اشترى رجل بخيل ثلاث برتقالات، قطع الأولى فوجدها متعفنة فرماها، قطع الثانية فوجدها متعفنة فرماها، فأطفأ النور وقطع الثالثة وأكلها. 

***********

البخيل: حظي سيئ!! 
الصديق: ولماذا ؟ 
البخيل: لأن الصيدلية التي بجوارنا أعلنت عن تخفيضات وليس فينا أحد مريض. 

***********

تراهن بخيلان على من يبقى تحت الماء أكثر من الآخر يدعوه للعشاء... فلم يخرج أحد منهما لحد الآن. 

_

----------


## Masrawya

> _
> 
> 
> مجنون راح على البحرين... أخد معاه مايوهين 
> 
> 
> _




 ::   :: 
حلوه يا بيروو

----------


## احمد علوش

حقا اضحكتينا واسعدتينا ايها العزيزه بنت شهريار .

----------


## احمد علوش

واحد بلدياتنا عمل عمليه جراحيه نجحت راح عاملها تاني

----------


## محمود عوده

اردني تكشيرتي قويه مين يساعدني على فك هالتكشيره

----------


## taro2a1

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


هااااااااااااااااي

النهاردة معايا قصة عجبتني جداَ


وحبيت تشاركوني قرائتها 





قملة أتزوجت .. يوم عرسها زوجها سألها تحبي نقضي شهر العسل فين





قالت له في شعر مهند ...... ؟ ؟ ؟..........قالها انتي طالق

















ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## the_chemist

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياواد يا جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد

----------


## taro2a1

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ياواد يا جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد


*شكرا على مرورك يا ابا امنية.................*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههه
جامدة مووووووووووووووووووووووت يا استاذ طارق تسلم ايدك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا والله عمالة اضحك ضحك دلوقت هصحي النايمين هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههه
بجد فظيييييييييييييييييييعة

----------


## taro2a1

> انا والله عمالة اضحك ضحك دلوقت هصحي النايمين هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههه
> بجد فظيييييييييييييييييييعة


*أشكركي على المرور، ويارب البسمة ماتفارقك أبدا.............*

----------


## منصورية

اصطحبت امرأة زوجها إلى عيادة الطبيب. وبعد معاينة دقيقة، أخذ الطبيب الزوجة جانباً ليطلعها على النتائج.
قال لها: زوجك يعاني إحباطاً خطيراً، بسبب الإجهاد في العمل والبيت. وإذا لم تفعلي ما يريحه، سيموت، من دون أدنى شك.
وشرح ما يجب فعله:
 - دعيه يستيقظ متأخراً، وقت يشاء.
 - خلال النهار، كوني بشوشة. لا تعارضي أقواله، واحرصي على أن يظل في مزاج جيّد.
 - أعدّي له وجبات خفيفة لذيذة. وفي المساء، عندما يعود متأخراً، حضّري له عشاءً فاخراً.
 - لا تزعجيه بأعمال منزلية، ولا تثيري جدالات تافهة تزيد من إجهاده.
 - ارتدي ملابس مثيرة كل مساء، ودلّكي كتفيه ورقبته بالزيت المعطّر، لتُجلي همومه.
 - شجّعيه على مشاهدة الرياضة في التلفزيون.
 - داعبيه في أي وقت وأي مكان، ولا ترفضي له طلباً.
واختتم إذا استطعتِ المثابرة، نحو السنة، على هذا المنوال، أؤكّد لك أن زوجك سيستردّ عافيته تماماً.
عندما خرج الزوجان من عيادة الطبيب، سأل الزوج زوجته: «وماذا قال لك الطبيب؟».
ردّت الزوجة: «قال إنك حتموت



هااهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهااااا

----------


## طائر الشرق

يا ساتر يا رب

دى ست كله نكد وغم

ربنا يستر من المستقبل

تسلم ايدك

----------


## the_chemist

دا شئ عادىىىىىىىىىىىى جداااااا في دنيا النساء

----------


## منصورية

***
مرة دكتور بيطرى بيقول لمراته حبيبتى انا بهيم فى حبك قالتله وانا مرفسلكش طلب ابدا 


***

واحد سباك سايب رسالة على التليفون يقول اترك اسمك وعنوانك بعد سماع صوت السيفون 





***

عشرة بلدياتنا أخذوا شقة و كل اسبوع يطردو واحد ليه ؟ يقلدو ستار أكاديمي!! 




***

----------


## ahmedab216

- مرة واحد بيسألوه ايه سر الرومانسية اللى انت فيها مع مراتك على طول؟؟ قال لهم اصل احنا محافظين من زمان على عادة رائعة بنروح نتعشى فى مطعم رومانسى مرتين فى الأسبوع انا يوم التلات وهى يوم الخميس.

----------


## lightemoon

منتدىراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااائع  بس بالراحة علينا  * صعبدى

----------


## ahmedab216

ههههههههه
مرحبا بك دائما , مشاركا أو زائرا ... مع احترامي و تقديري لكل الصعايدة

----------


## نـــوووســـه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


محشش خالته جابت ولد بدون "آذان"

قالت امه روح بارك لخالتك

بس إياني وإياك تستهزيء على المولود 

أو تقول إني قلت لك 

"ان ولدها بدون آذان" لا تجرح مشاعرها ولا تقلب عليها المواجع

قال اوكيه خلاص لاتوصين أفا بس 

راح المحشش وسلم على خالته وبارك لها

وقال لها: اهم شي تكثرون له من عصير الجزر يمدحونه والله ممتاز 

عشان مايقصر نظره 

قالت: اذا قصر نظره نفصل له نظاره يا ولدي 

قال: هنا المشكله>.....> وين يعلقها ؟؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااي

:no2  : :1: :w 00t1:

----------


## طائر الشرق

هههههههههههه

دا غلاسة مش تحشيش
ههههههههه

تسلم ايدك

----------


## lightemoon

ربنا يسعد كل واحد بيرسم بسمة على وجوه نسيت الابتسامةونفسها تفك التكشيرة

----------


## هيما المدهش

اللة ينور عليك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الباشا محمد على

----------


## همسه 2010

نمله لاصقه في مغناطيس ليه ؟ مركبه تقويم 


 مسطول مضيع حماره لقى حمار وحشي قال: الأهبل متزين يحسبني ما أعرفه 


 مسطول مخلي واحد حاط فلوسه فوق راسه ليش ؟ يبي يسوي رأس مال

----------


## hazem3

هههههههههههههه


حلوة بس هفضل اقول للابد اللهجة المصرية يابلاش واحدة  غيرها متنفعناش 

بس طبعا النكت جميلة 




> محشش يسال خويه كم الساعه قال مدري قال غريبه أنا عندي مدري ألا خمس


جميلة دي





> واحد دخل زوجته محو الامية واول يوم راح ياخذها من المدرسه سألها: بشري عرفتي
> تقرين؟ قالت: طبعا أعطاها علبة منديل اللي في السيارة وقال اقري قعدت تتهجأ:
> كلي .. كلي .. كلينكس قال: ممتازة اليوم الثاني خلصت علبة المناديل واشترى
> علبة جديدة في السيارة ومثل أمس قال لها: اقري قعدت تتهجأ: كلي .. كلي .. قال لها: كلي تبن هذا
> 
> فاين



فهمت في المجمل بس الكلمتين الي في الاخر ولا فاهم منهم حاجة 
تقبلي مروري

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميلة النكت وخصوصا دول عجبونى قوى





			
				محششين قال واحد تصدق بالي مشغول قال الثاني أكيد السماعه مرفوعه 

في فريق كره قدم للنمل كان معهم صرصور ليش؟ لاعب اجنبي 

دجاجه باضت بيضه بدون قشر ليش؟ مستعمله شامبو ضد القشره 
			
		

وفى انتظار المزيد*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> السعودية إ تبرعت للصومال بشحنة أدويه ، فرجعتلها تانى ليه؟؟ لانها كلها بعد الاكل !!!


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة وملعوبة

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

:BRAWA:  :f2:  :f2: 


> مره واحد راح يعزي سأل واحد محشش أنت عزيت قال له لا أنا عالديزل 
> 
> 
>  نمله لاصقه في مغناطيس ليه ؟ مركبه تقويم 
> 
> 
>  مسطول مضيع حماره لقى حمار وحشي قال: الأهبل متزين يحسبني ما أعرفه 
> 
> 
>  مسطول مخلي واحد حاط فلوسه فوق راسه ليش ؟ يبي يسوي رأس مال


  كلهم كده ممكن تقتل بيهم واحد من الضحك

----------


## K-E-$-H-E

واحد بخيل راح مع ابنه السوبر ماركت..
الواد جاب بسكوت وشكولاته و شيبسى
ابوه بيقوله ايه ده يا واد
قاله بحبحه يا بابا بحبه
قاله خلاص بوسه ورجعه ؟! :Baby: 



بلديات فتح محل انابيب غاز .. فجّر اسطوانتين فى وسط البلد .. دعاية :king: 


يلا  اتمنى تكون شويه النكت عجبتكوا وفكت التكشيره دى شويه  وعاوزين نشوف ردودددددد

سلااااااااام  يا حلوين

واستنوا كتتتتتتير  من

K-E-$-H-E

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عجبونى أوى ياكيشى

بجد تسلم إيدك

نكت حلوه ومعظمها أول مره أسمعهم

منتظره جديدك

اللهم اضحك سنك دائماً

تحياتى

*

----------


## ahmedab216

اسد قالولو حنسفرك السعودية .. الاسد فرح جدا وقالك بقى دى بلد اللحمة والفتة وحنعيش 
الاسد وصل السعودية وفى اول يوم مستنى الغدا الحارس رمالوا موزة .. الاسد استغرب قوى وسكت. 
تانى يوم فى الغدا الحارس بردوا قطعلوا موزة ورمهالوا .. الاسد قال ايه العبط ده .. وراح ماسك الحارس وقاله انا ايه؟ قاله اسد .. والاسد بياكل ايه؟ قاله لحمة .. قاله طب ايه الموز ده .. الحارس قاله: 'ماهو انت داخل السعودية بتاشيرة قرد..!!

----------


## أحلى كلمة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*جميلة جداااااااااا النكت

وفى انتظار المزيد والمزيد منكم

فى رعاية الله*

----------


## ahmedab216

بيقولوا لجحا ... الحق يا جحا تعبان دخل غرفة مراتك ...فقال لهم : سيبوه.. يستاهل

----------


## AHMED AAA

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## كراكيب

يحكى ان حاكم عربي كان في رحلة صيد مع نفر من حاشيته ... وبينما هم يبحثون عن الطرائد رأى هذا الحاكم أرنبا ً يركض .. فأخذ بندقيته ورمى ... ولكنه أخطأ الهدف ... فقال أحد أفراد الحاشيه من (المنافقين) سبحان الله !! أول مره أشوف أرنب يركض وهو ميت !!! 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

رئيس دولة عربية معروفة استدعى وزير داخليته ليستفسر عن مدى حب الناس له وحقيقة ذلك وسئله :

الرئيس : اريد ان اسئلك بصراحة هل الشعب يحبني حقاً ؟

وزير الداخلية : نعم ان الشعب يحبك من كل قلبه ، وعندما ننطق اسمك في اية مناسبة فالجميع يصفق بحرارة.

الرئيس : أهل تجبروهم ام يصفقون بحريتهم؟

وزير الداخلية : طبعا بحريتهم ونحن لا نجبرهم ابداً .

... لم يقتنع الرئيس بكلام وزير داخليته واراد التأكد بنفسه من ذلك ، وفي احدى المناسبات القومية تخفى بثياب رجل بدوي لكي لا يتعرف عليه احد ودخل قاعة الاحتفال ، وعند بدء الخطابات وذكر اسم الرئيس ، فصفق الجميع والرئيس ابتسم وهو جالس مكتوف الايدي ، وبلحظة ضربه احد الجالسين بقربه على رقبته وصرخ عليه : ليش ما عم تصفق ولا يا كلب ؟!!! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

لبناني ومصري وسوري راحو على إسرائيل بشان يسيرو جواسيس ، بعد شهر مسكو اللبناني لانو ما عارف يحكي عبري ، وبعد شهرين مسكو المصري لانه كان ياكل فول ، وبعد ستة سنين مسكو السوري لانه اشترى سيارة مارسيدس وحاطط صورة بشار الأسد على السيارة من ورا .

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

وزير عربي راح زيارة على البرازيل.. هناك استرعى انتباهه ببغاء يحكي عربي فاشتراه

عند عودة الوزير الى بلاده سأله احد موظفي الجمارك في المطار: معاليك.. الحيوان هذا معك؟

فرد الببغاء بسرعة: ايه.. معي..!؟

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


في واحد من جماعتنا شرب حليب ومات .. لماذا ؟
لأن البقرة وقعت فوقه !

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يحكى أن ملكاً أتى بفيل إلى مدينته، فكان هذا الفيل يضايق سكان المدينة فقام رجل من الرعية وقال:"يجب أن نتظاهر حتى يخرج الفيل من مدينتا ولا يؤذينا"، وبالفعل تجمع عدد كبير جداً من سكان المدينة استنكارا لوضع الفيل وأظهروا الشعارات المعادية للفيل: "لا للفيل، لا للفيل"، وكان هذا الرجل الثائر في المقدمة. لما اقتربوا من قصر الملك خرج إليه الملك غاضباً قائلاً:"ماذا تريد؟"، فنظر الرجل خلفه فلم يجد إلا عددا بسيطا جداً من سكان المدينة، فقال: "الفيل سعادة الملك"، قال الملك: "ما به؟"، قال: "نريد أن نزوجه بفيلة". 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

زعيم سياسي في بلد متخلف، اقترح عليه أحد الحاشية اقتراحاً فقال : لماذا لا نسعى الى ان تستعمرنا دولة كبرى مثل أمريكا فتقيم لنا المصانع والطرق والمطارات والمستشفيات ثم نطردهم فيما بعد ؟ 
فأجب الزعيم : وكيف نجعلهم يأتون لاستعمارنا ؟ 

فرد عليه : لدينا طائرتين نرسلهما في غارة على أمريكا فتغضب أمريكا وتأتي لاستعمارنا 

فرد الزعيم : واذا تمكنت الطائرتين من هزيمة أمريكا .. ماذا نفعل


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

واحد قروي راح عند الدكتور مشتكيا من ألم شديد في بطنه ، فسأله الدكتور : ماذا أكلت اليوم ؟ فقال القروي : علبة سردين . فقال الدكتور : وهل كان السردين فاسدا ? فقال القروي : لا أعلم لانني لم أفتح العلبة .


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

في واحد جندي حطوه في الجبهة على الخط الاول مع العدو وقالو له بس تحس اي تحرك للعدو فورا بتخبرنا هنا عندك جهاز التليفون اتصال مباشر مع القيادة وفي احد الايام لاحظ الجندي تحرك العدو فرفع الهاتف وقال الو قيادة العدو على بعد 5 كم فقالو له علم ثم بعد نصف ساعة اخرى رفع سماعة الهاتف وقال الو قيادة العدو على بعد كيلو واحد فقالو له علم و اغلقوا الخط في وجهه ولم ياتي احد وبعد نصف ساعة ايضا قال الو قيادة قالو له نعم فقال لهم اتفضلو احكو مع العدو.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

حصل شغب في قرية المحطة مما ادى الى قرار بمنع التجول في الليل ، فخرج اهل القرية جميعا ليتفرجوا على منع التجول .

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

في رجل قروي تشجع من كثرة دعايات الفضائيات العربية وقرر ان يقوم بعملية انتحارية ضد اسرائيل فتسلل الى تل ابيب ، وعندما شاهد جمع غفير من اليهود تسلل بينهم وضرب نفسه بالسكين وانتحر .

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مواطن عربي صعد الباص ومعه ابنه الصغير ، فشاهد الصغير صورة الرئيس الملصقة على 
الشبابيك ، فقال : بابا اليست هذه صورة الشخص الذي يطلع على التلفزيون كل يوم 
وأنت تبصق عليه ؟
فترك الرجل يد الطفل وصاح : طفل ضايع يا شباب .

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اثنين من جماعتنا سافروا الى الهند ، وعندما نزلوا من الطائرة انحنى لهم الهنود 
وحيوهم ، فقال الاول : هم يحترموننا لماذا ؟ فقال الثاني : لانهم هنا في الهند 
يعبدون البقر .

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

دخل رجل الى مطعم وصرخ قائلا : من منكم هو حبصونو ؟
فقام احدهم وقال : انا . فتقدم الرجل نحوه وضربه حتى أدماه ، وخرج . وقام 
حبصونو المدمم وهو يضحك ! فسأله الحضور : لماذا تضحك ؟ فقال : لقد ضحكت على ذلك 
الرجل فأنا أسمي ليس حبصونو.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المريض للدكتور : لقد عملت بنصيحتك يا دكتور ، فأبتعدت عن العمل وأخذت راحة ، 
وقمت بالأسترخاء على شاطئ البحر .
الدكتور : وما النتيجة ؟
المريض : لقد طردوني من العمل .


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

رجل كريم جدا اندلعت الحرائق في منزله ، وعندما اتى رجال الاطفاء اقسم ان يأكلو 
قبل اطفاء الحريق .



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

في احدى البلدان المعرفة جدا بانتشار الرشوة والفساد والواسطة وسرقة اموال الدولة ، كان رئيس هذه الدولة في اجتماع مع وزرائه عندما رن جرس التليفون فرد الرئيس واذا بزوجته تصرخ وتقول ـ تعال بسرعة لقد سرق بيتنا ، فنظر الرئيس الى وزرائه واخذ يعدهم وقال بعدها ـ غريب كل الحرامية موجودون هنا ؛ اذا من السارق؟ 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أجتمع مسؤلي المخابرات في الامم التحدة وقرروا انتقاء فردين من المخابرات من كل دولة لتمثلها ، فذهبوا الى اميريكاواحضروا اثنين من السي آي أي ومن ثم ذهبوا الى روسياواحضروا اثنين من مقر الكي بي جي، ومن ثم ذهبوا الى انكلترا واحضروا اثنين من مقر السكوتلاند يارد ، وعندما هموا بالذهاب الى احدى الدول العربية المعروفة جدا جدا قيل لهم لستم بحاجة للبحث عن مقر مخابراتها فعندما تنزلون مطار هذه الدولة احضروا اول شخصين تروهم فبالتأكيد هم من الخابرات .... ماشاء الله ثلاث ارباع الشعب مخابرات .


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

جرت مسابقة السرعة لاصطياد اكبر تمساح في بحيرة فكتوريا فذهب متسابق اميريكي واسطاد تمساح كبير ـ وذهب بعده متسابق انكليزي واسطاد تمساح اكبر ـ وذهب بعده متسابق الماني واسطاد تمساح كبير جدا ـ وذهب اخيرا المتسابق العربي ولم يعد ففتشوا عنه فوجدوه وبيده عصا وهو يضرب تمساح صغير ويصرخ به ويقول ـ اين أبوك ولا.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

وجد رجل عجوز فانوس سحري فأخذ يفركه فظهر جني وقال ـ شبيك لبيك لديك ثلاث طلبات يمكنك ان ترغبها ، فطلب العجوز ان يصبح غنيا فكان ما اراد... واصبح غنيا... وبعد مدة طلب طلبه الثاني وقال اريد ان اصبح شابا فكان ما اراد ...واصبح شابا ، وبعد مدة فكر في نفسه وقال لقد اصبحت غنيا جدا واملك كل شئ واستطيع العيش ببزخ ولكني أريد ان اعيش اطول مدة ممكنة فجائته فكرة بأن يطلب من الجني طلبه الأخير ليعود طفلا صغيرا لكي يعيش من البداية اطول مدة ، فطلب من الجني طلبه الأخير ليعود طفلا صغيرا،فكان له ما اراد واصبح طفلا صغيرا... ولكنه اصيب بمرض الحصبة التي تصاب الاطفال ومات .

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

قال مدرس العلوم وهو يشرح الدرس لتلاميذه ـ ان الزواحف جميعا لها اسنان بينما الطيور ليس لها اسنان ، فرد الطالب ـ اذا جدتي من الطيور لان ليس لها اسنان 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

قال الضابط للجندي في الحرس الجمهوري ـ عندما يصل الرئيس أطلق واحد وعشرون طلقة ، فرد الجندي ـ طيب اذا أصبته في الطلقة الأولى هل أكمل الباقي.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

جندي عربي عاد من جبهة القتال وهو يرفع اصبعين عاليا /علامة النصر / فسـألوه ـ انتصرنا .. فقال ـ لا بقينا أثنين .


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

على جبهة القتال مع اسرائيل يصرخ الجندي الأسرائيلي ناحوم ـ يا حمد تبيع بندقيتك ،فيرد حمد لا ، وفي اليوم الثاني يصرخ ناحوم ـ يا حمد تبيع بندقيتك ، فيرد حمد لا ، وهكذا كل يوم ،وذهب حمد عند قائده العسكري واخبره بما يقوله ناحوم ، فقال القائد العسكري ـ اذا سألك مرا ثانية فقل له ابيعك بندقيتي ، فقال الجندي حمد ـ ولكن يا سيدي اذا وقعت الحرب كيف سئحارب، فقال القائد العسكري ـ تعمل يدك بشكل بندقية وتقول ـ دغ ، دغ ،دغ ، دغ ، ..وباع حمد بندقيته ، ووقعت الحرب في اليوم الثاني وهجمت اسرائيل ، ووقف حمد وعمل يده مثل البندقية وقال بصوت عالي ـ دغ ، دغ ، دغ ، دغ ،...ونظر حمد ورائه فرأى قائده العسكري وهو يسطح يديه مثل أجنحة الطائرة ويقول بصوت عالي ـ فنن ، فنن ، فنن ، فنن ، ../لقد باع هو الأخر طيارته / ...وهكذا خسرنا حروبنا مع أسرائيل؟


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

في احدى الدول العربية المعروفة جدا ، قال استاذ العلوم : يعيش السمك في الماء . فرد التلاميذ : يعيش يعيش يعيش 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أثنين سكرانين جالسان في الخارج في منتصف الليل وهما ينظران في السماء، ويتجادلان حول اذا كان الذي يسطع هو شمس او قمر ، فيمر واحد من جاعتنا فيصيحوه ـ يا عم يا عم هل الذي في السماء شمس ام قمر ؟ فأجاب العم ـ والله انا مو من هالبلاد ، ما بعرف . 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

واحد يهودي طلع زوجتو مشوار لاول مرة ، ومرو قدام مطعم تفوح منه رائحة الاكل الشهي . فقالت ـ يا سلام شو رائحة الاكل طيبة بهالمطعم ، فقال الزوج ـ اذا بتحبيني وبتسمعي كلمتي سأمررك قدام هالمطعم كل يوم . 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

واحد من جماعتنا بيشتكي من ضعف النظر ، فذهب عند الدكتور ، فنصحه الدكتور بشراء جزر لكي يقوي نظره ،فأشترى صاحبنا كيلو جزر ، ووضعهم امامه واخذ ينظر فيهم . 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تم تجربة جهاز كشف الكذب على ثلاث مسؤولين ، واحد امريكي وواحد ياباني وواحد عربي ، وكان السؤال ـ ماذا اخترعتم هذه السنة /كل من يجاوب خطأ يرن جرس الكذب / فقال الامريكي ـ نحن اخترعنا صاروخ بدون صوت ...فرن جرس الكذب . وقال الياباني ـ نحن اخترعنا تلفون نقال نتحدث فيه مع اهل المريخ ...ورن جرس الكذب . وقال العربي ـ نحن ...ورن جرس الكذب . 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مرة واحد راح على الدكتور قال له كل ما اشرب شاي بتوجعني عيني .. قال له 
الدكتور : عندما تشرب قهوة او ماء بتوجعك عينك . قال : لا . قال الدكتور :
عندما تشرب شاي في المرة القادمة بعد ما تحرك السكر . بتقيم المعلقة من الكاسة

----------


## reasons20

صعيدي متعلم حب يفتح حساب في البنك سافر
للقاهرة عشان يملا الاستمارة لانه شاف
مكتوب عليها  (fill up in capital) 


تحطمت طائرة صغيرة تتسع لراكبين فقط فوق احد المقابر بالصعيد 
اخوانا الصعايدة انتشلوا 500 جثة وما زال الحفر مستمراً 


ياعوضين بنتك ماتت 
قام الصعيدى وبسرعة رمى نفسه من الطابق العاشر 
لما وصل الطابق الثامن تذكر انه ما عندوش بنت
لما وصل السادس تذكر انه مش متجوز 
لما وصل للرابع تذكر انه مش عوضين ولكنه حسنين 
لما وقع عالارض ماحصلش حاجة 





 بروفيسور صعيدي اخذ معاه سباك على الكلية 
علشان يعرف من فين بتتسرب اسئلة الامتحانات 


صعيدي بالغلط دخل متحف للفن الحديث 
توقف عند احد اللوحات وسأل أحد المنظمين جنبه
ايه الشكل المرعب ده، هو ده الفن اللي بتسموه حديث؟ 
رد المنظم : دى مراية يا أستاذ 


صعيدي فهمان ومراته طلبوا قهوة باحد المقاهي
بيقولها : اشربي بسرعة 
قالتله : ليه؟ 
قالها : لانك جاهله ومابتعرفيش تقري، مكتوب
قهوة ساخنة ب 5 جنيه وقهوة باردة ب10 جنيه 


المدرس طلب من التلاميذ كتابة موضوع عن مباراة شافوها في كرة القدم 
كل التلاميذ مشغولين بالكتابة الا عوضين الصغيَر 
كتب جملة واحدة وقعد: 'بسبب الامطار تأجلت المباراة

----------


## قطرات الندى56

*
فار كل مايدخل الكازينو عشان يتسطل الفران الكبيرة تضربة وتخرجه برة، راح للاسديشكى له، الاسد قالة "انا هاخدمك بس ماتنسانيش معاك، انت تكتفنى بالحبل وتسحبنى للكازينو هيخافو منك"، وصل الفار الكل رحب بيه "اتفضل يامعلم فار ياكبير الحتة" وقعد يشرب لحد ما اتسطل، الاسد قاله "ايه يافار ادينى شوية" الفار راح ضربه برجلة وقاله "المعلم فار ياد" 
---------------------------------------------- 

مجانين حط لهم الدكتور أغنيه ... قامو يرقصو الا واحد !! قال له 
الدكتوور ليه مش بترقص قال اصل انا العروسة 
----------------------------------------------- 
واحد بتاع فيديو جيم مات كتب علي قبره جيم أوفر 
----------------------------------------------- 
زرافة و فيل وأسد وفأر وثعلب وارنب ماشيين في الغابة ، وقعوا كلهم في حفرة إلا الزرافة ،قالولها :جيبي لنا حبل. قالتلهم :ما فيش. قالولها :إحنا جعانين عايزين ناكل .قالتلهم: ماعرفش أجيب لكم أكل. قالولها: والعمل؟ قالت لهم: كلوا أضعفكم ..... قام الفأر نط مفزوع وقال لهم : اللي حيقرب من الأسد حيعرف شغله 

============================================== 
مرة اتنين صعايدة كان معاهم معزة فراحوا يركبوا القطر فا كمسرى القطر قالهم ممنوع 
الحيوانات تخش القطر واحد من الاتنين الصعايدة قال نربوطها ورا القطر ربطوها وركبوا ومشى القطر فابعد ما وصلوا لقوا المعزة مبتتحركش فواحد من الاتنين قال ايوة قشرى قشرى ده انتى راكبة ببلاش 
============================================== 
واحد قال لابنه روح ولعلى السيجاره من ولاعه نزل متلقاش ولاعات فطلع لابوه فابوه اله 
ولعها من كبريت نزل متلقاش كبريت فطلع لابوه قله متلقتش كبريت اقه انت فقر اطفى الشمعه الى جنبك ونام 
============================================== 

----------------------------------------------- 
خبيث دخل أحد المطاعم وطلب طبق فول، وبعدما أنتهي من آكله سأل 
الجرسون: كم تريد ثمناً للفول، اجابه: 13 قرشاً..مد الخبيث يده في جيبه وأخرج 
ال13 قرش ورماها على الارض.. وتكرر المشهد 3 أيام متتالية. وفي اليوم 
الرابع دخل المطعم ومش معاه فكة فاعطى الجرسون ربع جنيه(25) قرش وقال 
له واحد فول، طبعا الجرسون حب ينتقم منه فاحضر الباقي(12)قرش ورماهم 
على الارض وقال له خذ الباقي، فاخرج الخبيث قرش من جيبه ورماه فوق ال( 12) 
قرش وقال للجرسون كمان واحد فول لو سمحت 
------------------------------------------------ 

غبى شاف مقهى انترنت مكتوب عليه الساعه بــ 3 جنيه .... دخل يسأل 
هي ضد المية ؟؟ 
------------------------------------------------- 
مرة اربع صعايدة داخلين امتحان فجلهم سؤال فى الامتحان وهو كام 
عدد ارجل المعزة فكلهم سألو صاحبهم حسنين وما كنش بيرد عليهم فالما خلص 
الامتحان قالولو انتا ما قولتيلناش لية قالهم المراقب كان جنبى ومعرفتيش اطلع 
المعزة 
*

----------


## ahmedab216

اول مرة أضحك من 4 أيام ....

نرجو المزيد ...

----------


## أم سيف 22

تسلمون علىالنكت الحلوة

----------


## زهــــراء

*أستاذ أحمد ..يارب يديم عليك الإبتسامة والفرح..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم سيف 22
					

تسلمون علىالنكت الحلوة


أهلاً وسهلاً بكِ أم سيف ..نورتِ المنتدى ..*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الاب كان مسافر ولما رجع لقى ابنه مستنيه فى المطار



الاب: ايه احوال البيت وانا مش موجود.. حصل حاجه وحشه



الابن: لا كل حاجه ميه ميه متقلقش هو حصل حاجه بسيطه بس



الاب: ايه حصل



الابن: عصايه المكنسة اتكسرت



الاب: بس كده ولايهمك بس ايه كسرها



الابن: انت عارف ان البقرة لووقعت على حاجه بتكسرها



الاب: انت تقصد بقرتنا



الابن: اه



الاب: ايه اللى حصل



الابن: كانت بتهرب وهيه خايفه فوقعت على عصاية المقشة كسرتها



الاب: المهم البقرة حصلها حاجة



الابن: لامفيش حاجة ماتت



الاب: يا لهووووووى ماتت وهى كانت بتجرى خايفة من ايه



الابن: لادى كانت بتهرب من الحريقه



الاب: حريقه!! حريقه ايه؟؟



الابن: لا مفيش اصل بـتـنـا اتحرق



الاب: اتحرق يالهووووى من ايه



الابن:اخويا الكبير الله يرحمه



الاب: ايه اخوك مات ازااااااى ؟؟



الابن: ايوه مات كان بيشرب سيجارة وقعت حرقت البيت وهو جواه



الاب: يالهووووى أخوك سبرسجى بيشرب سجاير



الابن: هو كان بيشرب سجاير علشان ينسيه حزنه



الاب: حزنه على ايه



الابن: على أمى الله يرحمها



الاب: هيا أمك كمان ماتت
>>>>..............
فراح الاب ميت من غباء ابنه





الابن: بابا متعملش فى نفسك كده فداك ألف مقشة

----------


## mada4top

واحد دايما شايل صورة مراته معاه

الزوجة : إنت دايما شايل صورتى معاك ورايح بيها المكتب ... ليه ؟

الزوج : لما بلاقى مشكلة مهما كانت معقدة ببص لصورتك ألاقيها اتحلت على طول

الزوجة : شايف أنا أد إيه مهمة بالنسبالك

الزوج : أيوه ... ببص فى صورتك 

وأقول لنفسى " إيه المشكلة اللى ممكن تكون أكبر من دي " 

**********

غبي يشتغل في المباحث يكلم العمليات 

المذكور ركب سيارته وأنا ركبت تاكسي للتمويه 

المذكور نزل البقاله وأخذ بيبسي وأنا أخذت ميرندا للتمويه 

المذكور مسك طريق القاهرة وأنا مسكت طريق اسكندرية للتمويه 

*********

غبي سافر مع اصحابه  وطول الطريق للمطار وهو يردد 

يا ريتني جبت التلفزيون .. ياريتني جبت التلفزيون 

يا ريتني جبت التلفزيون .. ياريتني جبت التلفزيون 

ولما وصلوا للمطار قالوا له : باعم زهقتنا انت عايز ايه من التلفزيون ؟

قال : اصلي سبت الجوازات عليه

*********

محشش رايح يعزي ناس في أبوهم المتوفى

سألهم : هو مات ازاي ... الله يرحمه ويغفر له ؟ 

قالوا : دهسته عربية .. قال ايه الحماااار ده  مش بيشوف 

********


محشش ودانه الاتنين محروقة

سألوه : له ودنك  محروقة ؟ 

قال المحشش : كنت بكوي القميص ورن المحمول ورديت بالمكوى

قالوا له : طيب والثانيه ليه محروقة ؟ 

قال : اصله اتصل مرة ثانية !!

 :1:  :1:  :1:  :1: 
 :1:  :1:  :1: 
 :1:  :1: 
 :1:

----------


## mada4top

معلش ياجماعة استحملوني لو دمي تقيل شويه ::mazika2:: 

ياريت لو حد عنده نكته ولا حاجه يكتبها 

علشان كلنا نضحك مع بعض

----------


## زهــــراء

*
نكت ظريفة جداً mada4top تسلم إيدك ..
أنا دمجتهم مع بانك النكت وكل ماتلاقي نكتة تعالى ثاني 
خالص التحايا..
..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*نكت.. فكاهة ..  إبتسامات

شاب قصير اشترك في برنامج "من سيربح المليون"
لم يستطع الصعود على الكرسي لذا طلب مساعدة الجمهور
__________________
المدرس: ماذا فعل الرومان حين عبروا البحر الأبيض المتوسط؟ التلميذ: جففوا ملابسهم
__________________
سُئل أحد الحشاشين عن سبب تسمية قناة السويس بهذا الاسم
فأجاب: لأن السفن تعبرها بسويس بسويس
__________________
اجتمع خمسة حشاشين وقرروا تشكيل فرقة أسموها فرقة الشجعان الثلاثة
__________________
مسطول وقع من بناية فتجمع الناس من حوله وسألوه: ما الذي حدث؟ أجاب: لا أعرف، لقد وصلت عندكم للتو فقط

--------------
في واحد انكسر حوضه ركبوله مغسلة
--------------
طفيلي اشترى موبايل حكى لأخوه اكتبلي مسج انت خطك احلى من خطي
--------------
اثنين محششين بتكلمو الاول حكى للثاني اليوم شفتلك فيل زهري طاير
 قالو الثاني بس بلاش زهري
--------------
حكوا لطفيلي في الصين كل دقيقة بنولد واحد قال تطور مو زي عندنا كل تسع شهور
--------------
شب طفيلي عم بقدًََم توجيهي ...فراح عند أبوه وقاله: يابا بدي أستاذ خصوصي
رد عليه أبوه : إنجح وأنا بجيبلك بدل الواحد اثنين
--------------
طفيلي شاف اشارة ممنوع الوقوف انبطح 
--------------
واحد محشش سأله صاحبه أمك حيه؟؟  قلو لأ عقرب قال صاحبه؟؟ قصدي عايشة؟؟  قالو لأ خديجة
---------------
اثنين صعايده يلعبون شطرنج... كيف انتهت اللعبه؟؟؟ الملك أجته جلطه من صراخهم
---------------

حمار لابس نظاره حمره لييييييش؟؟؟ عشان يشوف أحمر منه
---------------

مرة واحد طويييييييييييييل طويييييييييل اكل لبنه مات ليش ؟
حمضت على الطريق 
---------------
محشش يقرأ أسماء الوفيات بالجريدة
قال : يارب عسى أسمي ماهو معهم
*.¸¸.•´¨` * ´¨`•.¸¸.*
اثنين محششين ؟ انفتح عليهم الباب قال واحد منهو رد الثاني الظاهر جن؟ قال خرعتني على بالي مباحث
*.¸¸.•´¨` * ´¨`•.¸¸.*
محشش مغرز وقف له واحد
يساعده قاله: معاك حبل؟
قاله: عاشت الأسامي
*.¸¸.•´¨` * ´¨`•.¸¸.*
غبي رفيقه يتصل فيه
ما بدو يرد عليه
ارسل له مسج: ترى أنا
ناسي تلفوني بالبيت
*.¸¸.•´¨` * ´¨`•.¸¸.*
محشش طلع من البقالة
يضحك..قالوا اشفيك
تضحك؟ قال: حاسبتهم
وما شريت
*.¸¸.•´¨` * ´¨`•.¸¸.**.¸¸.•´¨` * ´¨`•.¸¸.**.¸¸.•´¨` * ´¨`•.¸¸.*

---------------------
خروف يسأل خروف مر عيدين وماذبحوك ليييش ؟ قال مسجل بشهادة الميلاد إني  حمار
---------------------
سوداني سألوه ايش تسوي أول ما تصحى من النوم ؟؟؟ قال : أرتاح شويه
---------------------
فيه واحد قال لصديقه سمعت اخر خبر؟؟  قاله صديقه: لا والله ، فقال: ولا انا
---------------------
في واحد مات ليش؟ ماله خلق يتنفس
---------------------
محشش ضيع امه في السوق راح للعسكري قاله: ماشفت وحدة تمشي وانا ماني معها
---------------------
واحد فقد توازنه ..... راح يدور عليه
---------------------

واحد قاعد  يفكر بعمق ..... غرق
---------------------

واحد حب ينشر مقال في الجريده ... اشترى منشار
---------------------

كلب ماشى فى الشارع يقول ميو ميو ميو ..... كان فاقد الذاكرة
---------------------
واحد  تزوج على مرته طلعت هى  
---------------------

مرة واحد مات وهو نايم لحد الأن ميعرفش انه مات 
---------------------

دجاجه شربت ميه مغليه باضت بيض مسلوق

محشش سأل سكران هالشارع وين يروح قاله من عرفته ما تحرك من مكانه


 مرة واحد حيران و بيسال امه:ماما ماما بس يكبرو اصحابي مع مين بدي العب؟

 مرة كلب أجاله أنهيار عصبي ليش؟؟!! كان بيعوي علي واحد أطرش

 محشش دافن نصه بالأرض ليش يصور فيديو كليب أنا عايش ومش عايش

 مرة واحد غبي بتكلم أمام المروحة ليش؟ عشان يتكلم عالهواء مباشرة

 في دينار متحجب ليش ؟لانه طالع من البنك الاسلامي 

 في محشش سأله واحد قاله ليش دمك ثقيل ؟ قاله المحشش كم وزنه 

 في محشش يقول:احسن خمس أشياء بالدنيا ثلاث(الشاي والقهوة) 


 فيه سياره مهي راضيه تشتغل ليش ؟ تبي تكمل دراستها 

 فيه اثنين بدو .... وواحد مابدا 

يقول لك فيه اثنين راحوا يتصيدون .. واحد صاد والثاني ضاد 



 أهبل فتحوا محطة بانزين عند بيتهم قال: أشوه يعني بنروح نعبي بانزين مشي


 محشش طاح في حفره حاول يطلع ثلاث مرات قال:هذي آخر مرة إذا ماطلعت بأمشي


 محشش يقول زميله عيني من أمس حمرا وما أقدر امشي قال إذا صارت خضرا امش


 واحد مطرود من الامتحان ليش ؟ مبرشم جدول الضرب خلف الآله الحاسبه


 غبي فحص نظره وطلع6/6 قال:والله الدكتور لخبطني كان جبت أكثر 


*

----------


## mada4top

> *
> نكت ظريفة جداً mada4top تسلم إيدك ..
> أنا دمجتهم مع بانك النكت وكل ماتلاقي نكتة تعالى ثاني 
> خالص التحايا..
> ..*



مع اني مش عارف ليه دمجتيهم بس ماشي
خدي دي كمان

واحد كداب قوي ماشي مع صاحبة

اكداب : تصدق كنت ماشي في الصحراء وطلع عليا اسد
صاحبه : وبعدين ايه ال حصل
الكداب : ولا حاجه فضلت اجري اجري لحد مالاقيت عماره قمت داخل فيها
صاحبه : هو في عمارة في الصحراء ؟؟
الكداب : خلاص عدي دي كنت ماشي فيوم تاني في الصحراء وطلع عليا اسد وفضلت اجر اجري لما لاقيت
           بار قمت داخل فيه
صاحبه : ياعم هو في بار في الصحراء
الكداب : وبعدين في الحمار ده خلاص ياعم عدي دي كمان
         في يوم تاني كنت ماشي في الصحراء وطلع عليا اسد
صاحبه : هااااااا وبعدين ايه ال حصل قول
الكداب : اتتاكلت ياسيدي خلاص ارتحت (((ايه البلد ال محدش يعرف يكدب فيها دي )))

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mada4top
					

مع اني مش عارف ليه دمجتيهم بس ماشي
خدي دي كمان

واحد كداب قوي ماشي مع صاحبة

اكداب : تصدق كنت ماشي في الصحراء وطلع عليا اسد
صاحبه : وبعدين ايه ال حصل
الكداب : ولا حاجه فضلت اجري اجري لحد مالاقيت عماره قمت داخل فيها
صاحبه : هو في عمارة في الصحراء ؟؟
الكداب : خلاص عدي دي كنت ماشي فيوم تاني في الصحراء وطلع عليا اسد وفضلت اجر اجري لما لاقيت
           بار قمت داخل فيه
صاحبه : ياعم هو في بار في الصحراء
الكداب : وبعدين في الحمار ده خلاص ياعم عدي دي كمان
         في يوم تاني كنت ماشي في الصحراء وطلع عليا اسد
صاحبه : هااااااا وبعدين ايه ال حصل قول
الكداب : اتتاكلت ياسيدي خلاص ارتحت (((ايه البلد ال محدش يعرف يكدب فيها دي )))


أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخي الكريم ..
دمجتهم لأن هذا الموضوع مخصص لجمع النكت فيه بدلاً من تشتيتها في صفحات مختلفة 

جميلة النكتة ..بس الرجل هذا ساقط كذب شكله 

............
مصراوية جدا ..
هايدي ..
تسلم إيديكم نكت ظريفة ..*

----------


## عصام كابو

*
هذه بعض النكت وصلتنى على الايميل و الرابط الوحيد بينها هو الطب و الاطباء

طريقة الاستعمال:
نكتة على الريق و نكتة بعد الاكل و نكتة تحت اللسان عند اللزوم  


اسيبكم بقى مع النكت


حضرت الداية لإجراء الولادة ومعها حقيبتها وبعد قليل طلبت من الزوج منشار ، ثم بعد قليل طلبت مفك ، والزوج ينتظر خارج الغرفة ثم بعد قليل طلبت شاكوش .. فخاف الزوج وقال لها خير إن شاء الله ؟؟ فقالت الحقيبة لا تفتح وأريد فتحها .


مريض نائم وعين مغمضة والعين الثانية مفتوحة .. 
لماذا ؟
لأنه استعمل.. نصف حبة منوم


قال الطبيب للمريض: خذ هذا الدواء و امشي عليه خمسة أيام ثم راجعني، 
وبعد خمسة أيام لم تتحسن حالة المريض 
فسأله الطبيب هل كنت تأخذ الدواء ؟
قال نعم كنت أسكبه على الأرض وأمشي عليه.


الطبيب: هل استفادت حماتك من العلاج؟
الزوج: لأ، ولكني انا اللى استفدت
الطبيب: إزاى؟
الزوج: لقد توفيت حماتي بعد العلاج بيوم واحد.


نقل المصاب الى الإسعاف فى حالة سيئة 
فسأله الطبيب وهو يدون معلومات عنه: هل أنت متزوج؟؟
المصاب : لا يادكتور إنه مجرد حادث سيارة لا غير


ظبطوا دكتور فى شم النسيم بيلون البيض بالبيتادين والميركروكروم.


الأول: لماذا تخرج من الشباك؟
الثاني: لأن الطبيب قال لي لا تخرج من الباب لمدة شهر.


دكتور عظام مشي في الشارع الكلاب جريت وراه.


السباك للدكتور: أجرة إيدى لتركيب المواسير والحنفيات 300 جنيه
الدكتور: ليه يعنى! ده أنا عمرى ماأخذت هذا المبلغ وأنا دكتور
السباك : ولا أنا برضه.. لما كنت دكتور.


سألوا واحد بلدياتنا.. أنت ليه بترج إبنك قبل ما يأخد الدوا؟
قال لهم أصل الدكتور قال لى رجه قبل ما تديهوله.


مرة واحد بلدياتنا وقع على السلم راح للدكتور
الدكتور كتب له مرهم وقال له إدهن بيه مكان الوقعه
راح دهن السلم.


واحدة فقد زوجها الوعي وحاولت أن تصحيه ولم تفلح .. 
وتذكرت جارهم وهو طبيب بيطري فأسرعت إليه .. 
وبعد أن حضر الطبيب وبدأ بفحص الزوج .. 
رفع الذراع إلى أعلى فسقطت ورفع الساق أيضاً فسقطت 
فقال للزوجة : إذا بقي على هذه الحال إلى الصباح اذبحيه ..


علم مدير أحد مستشفيات الأمراض العقلية أن أحد المرضى أنقذ حياة مريض آخر كان يحاول الانتحار بأن جذبه وأخرجه من المسبح قبل أن يموت.
قرر المدير مراجعة الملف الطبي لذلك المريض واستدعاه إلى مكتبه وقال له: 
إن ملفك وتصرفك البطولي يحتمان علينا أن نسمح لك بالعودة إلى منزلك 
بس المؤسف أن الرجل الذي أنقذته انتحر بعد ذلك بأن شنق نفسه بحبل، 
قال المريض لا يا سيدي، لم ينتحر، أن اعلقته ليجف. 


واحد بخيل راح يزور ابوه في المستشفى.. 
لما وصل لقى الباب مكتوب عليه ادفع.. 
قال نيجي بعدين نزوره.


طبيب الأسنان للمريض : لماذا تصرخ .. لم ألمس أسنانك بعد ؟ فقال ولكنك تدوس على قدمي . 


طبيب عيون شاف إشارة حمراء فنزل من السيارة ووضع لها قطرة.


مريض يأخذ الدواء قبل موعده المحدد .. ليه؟؟ 
لأنه يريد أن يفاجئ الجراثيم .


مرة واحد غبى اوى
الدكاتره قالوله رجلك فيها مشكلة كبيرة و لازم تتقطع
الراجل جاب ساطور و مد رجله و طخ قطعها
كده من غير تخدير ولا حاجة
الدكاتره شافوا المنظر قعدوا يصقفوا جامد
الراجل فرح بيهم اوى
فمد رجله التانيه و قطعها.


غبي فحص نظره وطلع 6/9
قال: لولا ان الدكتور لخبطني كنت جبت أكثر


*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*واحدة فقد زوجها الوعي وحاولت أن تصحيه ولم تفلح .. 
وتذكرت جارهم وهو طبيب بيطري فأسرعت إليه .. 
وبعد أن حضر الطبيب وبدأ بفحص الزوج .. 
رفع الذراع إلى أعلى فسقطت ورفع الساق أيضاً فسقطت 
فقال للزوجة : إذا بقي على هذه الحال إلى الصباح اذبحيه ..

*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عجبتني دي قوي يا دكتور 


*السباك للدكتور: أجرة إيدى لتركيب المواسير والحنفيات 300 جنيه
الدكتور: ليه يعنى! ده أنا عمرى ماأخذت هذا المبلغ وأنا دكتور
السباك : ولا أنا برضه.. لما كنت دكتور.

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ودي كمان 

هما كلهم حلوين الحقيقه بس دول أكثر إثنين عجبوني

تسلم إيدك يا دكتور وربنا يستر علي كل الدكاتره والله صعبانين عليه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## AMYM

انا مشتركه جديده وقد أعجبتنى هذه القاعه فأحببت أن أضيف فيها هى ليست بنكته ولكنها حكاية طريفه أتمنى أنها تنال اعجابكم 
كان هناك مترو للأنفاق ركب به أربعة اشخاص جلسوا أمام بعضهم واحد أمريكي واّخر عربي وفتاه شابه وامرأه عجوز ثم دخل المترو فى نفق مظلم فسمعوا صوت قبله ثم صوت صفعه وخرج المترو الى النور فتحدثت الفتاه الى نفسها قائلة يا له من أمريكي غبي يقبل العجوز ويتركني انا وتحدثت العجوز الى نفسها قائله يا لها من فتاه أبيّه يقبلها الأمريكي فتصفعه وتحدث الأمريكي الى نفسه قائلا يا له من عربي داهية يقبل الفتاه واتلقى انا الصفعه وتحدث العربي الى نفسه قائلا يا لى من ذكي قبلت يدي وصفعت الأمريكي

أتمنى ألا أكون قد وقعت فريسة لصائدي الأخطاء الإملائيه

----------


## زهــــراء

> أتمنى ألا أكون قد وقعت فريسة لصائدي الأخطاء الإملائيه


* أبدااااا يا AMYM ياستي إحنا عاملين خصم سبيسيال للأعضاء الجدد ..أول مشاركتين في المنتدى حنعديها بعد كده ممكن نبحث في الموضوع  ..بس إملائك مظبوط ياستي لاتقلقي..
نورتي المنتدى..*

----------


## زهــــراء

*



			
				علم مدير أحد مستشفيات الأمراض العقلية أن أحد المرضى أنقذ حياة مريض آخر كان يحاول الانتحار بأن جذبه وأخرجه من المسبح قبل أن يموت.
قرر المدير مراجعة الملف الطبي لذلك المريض واستدعاه إلى مكتبه وقال له: 
إن ملفك وتصرفك البطولي يحتمان علينا أن نسمح لك بالعودة إلى منزلك 
بس المؤسف أن الرجل الذي أنقذته انتحر بعد ذلك بأن شنق نفسه بحبل، 
قال المريض لا يا سيدي، لم ينتحر، أناعلقته ليجف.
			
		

عداه العيييييييب بصراحة أنا لو كنت مدير المستشفى أخرجه فورااااا الواحد يخاف على روحه





			
				واحد بخيل راح يزور ابوه في المستشفى.. 
لما وصل لقى الباب مكتوب عليه ادفع.. 
قال نيجي بعدين نزوره.
			
		

آه وماله بابا يستنى شوية 
يمكن ثاني يوم يبقى مكتوب عليه "إسحب" حأبقى أزوره كل خمس دقائق





			
				مريض يأخذ الدواء قبل موعده المحدد .. ليه؟؟ 
لأنه يريد أن يفاجئ الجراثيم .
			
		

أهو ده بقى شخصياً أنا مبهورة بذكائه 


نكت ظريفة جداً يادكتور ضحكتني والله ..لي يوم أبقى نكتة شكلي 
أنا دمجتهم مع بانك النكت يادكتور..الدمج علينا حق..
تسلم إيدك..*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*

اتنين خرجو من الامتحان واحد بيقول للثانى : عملت ايه فى الامتحان قاله : اسكت سبت الورقه فاضيه قاله : الله يخرب بيتك ها يفتكرونا غاشين من بعض 


بخيل فتح محل اتصالات ---- جعلها كلها استقبال .*

----------


## ahmedab216

تحطمت طائرة صغيرة تتسع لراكبين فقط فوق احد المقابر بالصعيد
اخوانا الصعايدة انتشلوا 500 جثة وما زال الحفر مستمراً....

حسنين بيقول لصاحبه : والله ماعرفتش طعم النوم في القطر امبارح
صاحبه : ليه ؟
حسنين : عشان كنت نايم في السرير الفوقاني
صاحبه: وماعرفتش تبدل
حسنين : لأ، ماكانش فيه حد في السرير التحتاني عشان ابدل معاه...

الجارة الأولى: عما قريب سنسكن في حي راق .... الجارة الثانية:ونحن سنسكن في حي هادئ.... الجارة الأولى: عظيم هل ستنتقلون مثلنا؟ الجارة الثانية:لا،سنبقى هنا بعد أن ترحلوا...

----------


## روح الاسكندرية

فلخم : آبا .... انا حلمت اني دست على ازازه ورجلي اتفتحت ملخفن : احسن علشان تبطل تنام حافي


واحد حرامي قرر يتوب سرق شريطين لعمرو خالد


مرة واحد سعودي لقى مصباح علاء الدين دعكه طلعله الجني قاله شبيك لبيك تطلب ايه: قاله: طلعلي كل المصريين من السعوديه فالجني قاله: ليه بس يا عم احنا عملنالك حاجه



واحد محشش و واحد سكران بيقلدو صوت دورية البوليس المحشش يقول "واااااااااااااااااااوييييييييييييي" و السكران يقول "أزرق أحمر أزرق أحمر أزرق أحمر أزرق أحمر 



  خد النكتة دى ... 
تم طرح مناقصة لصيانة سور البيت الابيض تقدم 3مقاولين امريكاني و مكسيكي و مصرى للمناقصة ، الامريكاني اخد مقاسات السور و تقدم بسعر 900 دولار سأله مسئول البيت الابيض: ليه 900 دولار قال : 400 دولار خامات+ 400 دولار عمالة و 100 دولار مكسب و المكسيكي اخد مقاسات السور و تقدم ب 700 دولار للمناقصة لما سأله قال: 300 دولار خامات+ 300 دولار عمالة و 100 دولار مكسب أما المصرى فراح من غير ماياخد أي مقاسات و قال للمسئول: أنا هاخد 2700 دولار في الحوار دة المسئول رد علية و قالة: لية يا عم كل دة رد علية المصرى و قالة: 1000 دولار ليا و 1000 دولار ليك و نجيب المكسيكي يعمل الشغلانة بـ 700 



مدرس في حصة املاء, بيقول للطلبة "ذهب محمد الى الحديقة يوم الأربعاء" فواحد من الطلية وقف و قال : يا أستاذ هو الأربعاء همزة على السطر و الا على ألف المدرس فكر شوية و قاله مشيها الخميس



واحد محشش سأل بياع الخضار عندك فاصولية خضرا قاله لأ ... قاله طب في ألوان إيه؟

ندل بيوصي عياله يكونوا في الحياة أندل منه ، تعب وهو في غرفة الإنعاش جت روحه تطلع وعاوز يقول الشهادة قام واحد من عياله وسد بقه

واحد صعيدي عاوز يقتل مراته حطيلها مسدس في الشوربة


واحد أحول جه يعيط رجع


واحد ندل اشتغل في المطافى عبا حنفيات الحريق بنزين


قال اطبخي يا جارية .. الأنبوبة فاضية يا سيدي


بلدياتنا و امريكى و يابانى عرضوهم على جهاز كشف الكذب اليابانى: إحنا بنفكر نعمل انسان آلى و نستغنى عن البشر ، راح الجهاز ضربه.. الامريكى: احنا بنفكر نطلع المريخ و نعمل مستوطنات عليه، راح الجهاز ضربه.. بلدياتنا: إحنا (بنفكر) ولسه مكملش ،،،،،،،،،،راح الجهاز ضربه



لغز محشش: قطار يمشي 60 كلم في الساعة فكم عصفور في الشجرة اذا كان الببسي ب75 قرش؟


مره واحد صعيدي ركب تاكسي فالسواق نزل يجيب سجاير رجع لقي الصعيدي شايل عصايه الفتيس بيقول ايه اللي انت عمالته ده قاله لقيت بتلخلع فيها شلتهالك علشان متتعبش



محشش بيحكي لبنته حدوتة قبل النوم مره جدي شاف عصفوره فقال الاسد هاتوا لي الارنب فوقعت البقرة من فوق العمارة و لقت الام أبنها فرجع الظابط من القسم و طلقها حبيبها و قال انتي طالق طالق طالق شوفي وشك من حلاوتوا أوي فعمل حادثه و جاله شلل فغرق فالبحر و نامت الفراشه على الطوبه وقال النسر لازم نتعاون و أصطادوا حوت و خلص البصل و قال لها انا بحبك و يوم ماراح المدرسه ضاع كشكول الواجب و قالت مراته انا هاروح بيت اهلي و نام الفيل وعومنا في نهر النيل و بعدين يومها قال بس خلاص ومها عرفت ليه الكلب يقول ميو ميو ونامت البت من أبوها تصبحوا علي خير 



حلوة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohamed salama

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههه

----------


## ahmedab216

حلوة جدا روح الاسكندرية ... 

ضحكت كتير منهم ... نرجو المزيد ...

خالص تحياتي ...

----------


## sad man

في المدرسه استاذ الحساب بيسال التلميذ بتاعه: لو باباك استلف الف جنيه من البنك والف جنيه تانيه من جاركم يبقى هيرجع كام الف، التلميذ: مش هيرجع حاجه يا استاذ ، الاستاذ: ياابني استلف الف وبعديها الف تانيه التلميذ : مش هيرجع حاجه يا استاذ، الاستاذ: اقعد يا ابني انت متعرفش حاجه في الحساب، التلميذ: انت اللي متعرفش ابويا يا استاذ
===========================
واحد قال لأبوه بابا عاوز أكمل دراستي بره قال وايه المشكلة، قول لأمك تفرشلك في الحوش بس خد بالك لتبرد
========================
مرة اتنين أغبية كانوا ماشيين في الصحراء طلع عليهم اسد راح واحد رمى عليه طوبه وقعد يجرى وبص وراه لقى زميله واقف ما بيجريش قاله ما بتجريش ليه ؟ قاله واجرى ليه هو انا اللى ضربته
========================
مره واحده حامل ابنها الصغير بيسألها:ايه اللي في بطنك ده يا ماما قالتله :ده أخوك يا حبيبي...تاني يوم و هوه في المدرسه المدرس سأله:انت عندك اخوات؟ قاله:كان عندي واحد بس ماما أكلته.
=========================
مره طالبه مشاغبه المدرس اشتكاها للمدير المدير بعتلها قال لها "عملتى ايه؟" قالت له "ولا حاحه رميت ورده من الشباك" قال "بس كده؟" قالتله "اه" بعد شويه لقى طالبه مدغدغه ومكسره سالها "ايه الى عمل فيكى كده؟" قالت له "انا ورده الى اترميت من الشباك."
=======================
مرة تلميذ بيسأل الأستاذ بيقول له:هو ممكن يعاقب الإنسان على حاجة معملهاش؟قال له:لا طبعا . ففرح التلميذ اوى و قال له خلاص انا معملتش الواجب
===========================
واحد اخترع حبوب للحامل علشان المولود يطلع مؤدب وكل مولود فعلا نزل مؤدب . واحدة أخدت الحبوب وماولدتش في المعاد فراحت للدكتور عملها ولادة قيصرية ، لقى توأم كل واحد بيعزم علي التانى ويقول له "اتفضل" التاني يقوله "لأ اتفضل إنت الأول."
=============================
توأم بيقول لأخوه التوأم وهو متنرفز إنت كنت فين ياعم أمك حمتنى مرتين
=========================
مرة ولد صغير سأل والده: باب انت جبتني ازاي؟ قال اللأب: بص يا حبيبي احنا جبنا شوية سكر و حطناهم تحت السجادة جينا تاني يوم و رفعنا السجادة وجدناك. ففكر الابن فيها "إيه لو أبقي أب من الأن" فجاب شوية سكر و وضعهم تحت السجادة صحي تاني يوم وجد صرصور فقال:"لو ماكونتش ابني انا كنت قتلتك."
============================
تلميذ أحول بيكتب حلو قوى ..ولكن فى كراسة زميله ..الأبلة قالتله لو ركزت وكتبت فى كراستك هاديلك هدية حلوة ..فكتب فى كراسته ..راحت الأبله ادته بسكوتة فتحها واكلها للى جنبه
===========================

مرة واحد راح للبقال اقاله هات ببريزه حلاوه طحنيه قاله ما فيش قاله ادينى اى حاجه قاله ما فيش ، قاله يا عم هات اى حاجه، البقال جاب القالب وبيقطع حته علشان يديهاله قالو انت لسه هتشيل منها
===========================
مدرس انجليزى بيسأل تميذ بيقوله لو عايز تقول لواحد تعالى هنا تقوله ايه؟ قاله : اقوله come here قاله : ولو عايز تقوله ارجع هناك تانى ؟ قاله : الف من الناحية التانية واقوله come here.
==========================
مره واحد اتصل بصاحبه فى التليفون.... ورد عليه ابنه الصغير بصوت واطى: الو بابا فين يا حبيبى... رد عليه: مشغول يا عمو.... طيب ماما فين: قاله ماما كمان مشغوله. يا عمو.... قاله: طيب مشغولين فى ايه يا حبيبى... مع البوليس يا عمو.... وبيعمل ايه البوليس عندكم...... اصلى مستخبى منهم وبيدوروا عليا...
=======================
مره المدرس سأل الاطفال فى الفصل الى يفتكر نفسه غبى يقف ... بعد شويه وقف تلميذ ...فساله المدرس و ليه بقه يا سيدي بتفتكر نفسك غبي ..فرد عليه التلميذ اصلي محبيتش اشوفك واقف لواحداك يا أستاذ
============================

----------


## هشام محسن

واحد قبل ما يموت جمع ولادة التلاتة وحب يوصيهم 
يفضلوا ايد واحدة واعطى لكبيرهم عود خشب  كسره بسهولة اعطاه اثنين كسرهم بسهولة اعطاه خمسين عود كسرهم بسهولة قالهم طالما معاكم البغل ده مفيش خوف عليكم

 :Hug2:  :Hug2:  :Hug2:  :Hug2:  :Hug2:  :Hug2: 


مرة واحد صعيدى جزمتة اتقطعت راح 
خبطها وبعد اسبوع لقاها بقت كويسة راح فك الخياطة

 ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  ::$: 

واحد ندل جيرانه خبطوا عليه بالليل وقالوله

 ماتشربش مياه من الخزانات لانها ملوثة دخل ينام فمراته بتسأله فى ايه قالها مافيش حاجة اشربة مياه و نامى 

 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## هشام محسن

مرة واحد صعيدى قالوله عرف السيفون قال 

صندوق فيه حبل لو شديتة ياتلحق تشرب يا متلحقش

********************

مره اتنين مساطيل ركبوا اتوبيس بدورين واحد ركب فوق و التانى 

ركب تحت فاللى فوق قال للى تحت انتوا ماشيين على سرعة كام قالوه على 80 وانتوا ماشيين على كام قالوه لا السواق لسه مجاش

----------


## زوزو عادل

ههههههههههههههالاولى حلوه اوووىتسلم ايدكدمت بخيير

----------


## هشام محسن

صعيدى لقى اخوة بيموت لحقة بالسكينة

 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

مرة طيارة ركاب وقعت فى الصحرة فمات الركاب ماعدا واحد شرقاوى والتانى قناوى والتالت صعيدى فمشيو فى الصحراء

 وممعهمش لااكل ولامية ومرة وحدة لقو مصباح فدعكوة فطلعلهم مارد كبير  قالهم شوبيك لوبيك ليكم عندى 3 طلابات فقال القناوى رجعنى بلدى وفى ثانية راح مرجعة والشرقاوى قالة رجعنى انا كمان بلدى وفى ثانية  راح مرجعة وفجاة لقى الصعيدى لوحدة فى الصحراءفقال للعفريت وانا هجعد لوحدى  رجعهملى تانى

 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:

----------


## زهــــراء

ساد مان
أستاذ هشام محسن ..
منورين القاعة ياأفندم  :f: ..
ظريفة جداً النكت   :y: ..أنا دمجتهم مع الموضوع ده لأنه مخصص للنكت وفيكم تضيفوا فيه وقت ماتحبوا ..
لكما خالص التحايا  :f: ..

----------


## فرفوته

* 
مدرس سأل طالب بلدياتنا، لما تكبر هاتكون إيه؟ 
* 
قاله: عجوز طبعا!! 
************ 
* 
واحد بلدياتنا اتصل بالاستعلامات قال لهم : إديني رقم المطافي، 
* 
الموظف قال له: 999 
* 
قال: يعني تلات تسعات؟ 
* 
الموظف قال: أيوة تمام 
* 
قال: طيب أنا ماعنديش غير تسعة واحدة في التليفون. 
* 
قال له: والله إنك صعيدي صحيح. 
* 
قال له، ياعفريت، تلاقيك مركب كاشف 
************ 
واحد بلدينا اتهموه بالذكاء ... طلع براءة 
************ 
واحد بلدينا عايز يعمل عملية انتحارية، قام دخل مطعم وضرب نفسه بسكين 
تلاتة زباين ماتوا من الضحك!!! 
************ 
تلميذين من بلدياتنا وصلوا المدرسة متأخرين 
سأل الأستاذ واحد منهم كان بيعيط قوي: إيه اللي جابك متأخر كدة 
قال وهو بيعيط: أصل الشلن بتاعي وقع مني وكنت عمال أدور عليه علشان ماعييش غيره 
فسأل الثاني: طيب وإنت بقى كنت بتدور معاه برضه؟ 
قال: لا يا أستاذ، أنا كنت دايس ع الشلن برجلي !! 
************ 
تسعة بلدياتنا حبوا يبقوا مشهورين، كونوا فرقة وسموا نفسهم ثلاثي أضواء المسرح 
************ 
واحد في مأتم واحد بلدينا مات امبارح، بيسأل، هو بلدينا مات بإيه؟ 
رد عليه اللي جنبه: حط إيده في برميل مية نار 
قال له: طيب وهو اللي يحط إيده في برميل مية نار يموت؟ 
قال له: لأ، ماهو لما مالاقاش إيده ... دخل راسه في البرميل عشان يدور عليها!! 
************ 
بيقولك ليه بلدينا بيكون ذكي لما يطلع من الصعيد؟ 
علشان بيكون خارج نطاق التغطية 
************ 
بلدينا من سوهاج سمع في النشرة إن فيه عاصفة جاية على سوهاج، 
*كتب على مدخل المدينة: مرحبا بك في أسيوط 
************ 
واحد بلدينا اتصل بالمطافي وقال لهم: إيه؟ هو يعني لو مافيش حريق مانشوفكمش خالص كدا؟ 
************ 
واحد ياباني شغال في مشروع في قبلي، قام فات على بقالة عشان عايز يشتري عشر علب بيبسي، 
قال لبلادينا: كوميهاني *سيبة *موفا *كالاو *بيبسي 
بلدينا رد عليه: بتقول إيه؟ عايز عشر علب إيه؟ 
************

----------


## هشام محسن

ولد صغير بيقول لـ مامته 

.. بتضربينى ليه يا ماما .. هو انا بابا

 :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2: 

مأذون مش لاقي شغلانة

 طلق مراته
 :Ouch:  :Ouch:  :Ouch:  :Ouch:  :Ouch:  :Ouch:  :Ouch: 
إتنين صعيده بيلعبو شطرنج واحد قتل للتاني الفيل

 التاني نزل سمله المواشي

 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## بركان الغضب

مشكورين على النكت الصاقعه دى

----------


## بركان الغضب

مره واحد مسطول دخل الحاره فلقى ناس كتيره واقفه
سال واحد وبيقولوا ايه الناس الكتيره دى فرد عليه قلوا اربعين واحد ميت
المسطول قال يااااااااااااااااه اربعين واحد ماتوا مره واحده
الراجل قلوا لاده واحد ميت من اربعين يوم
المسطول قلوا ياااااااااااه ولسه مدفنوهوش
الراجل قلوا لا ميت من اربعين يوم ودفنوه من اربعين يوم
المسطول قلو يااااااااااااااااه ولسسسه واقفين لحد النهارده

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

قالوا للحرامى احلف    قالهم وحياه حسنى وافراحه


واحد بيقول لخطيبته    شايفه القمر يا ليلى 
قالت له هو انا عاميه

----------


## sound.love

النكت حلوة موووووووووووووووووووت

----------


## thereallove

سااااااااااااااااااااالخيييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يير 



واحد من حبايبنا المساطيل اصحاب الكاس
كان قاعد في خمارة ياخدله كاسين وهو بيسمع باندهاش كلام اتنين قاعدين بيشربو جنبه

الاول: انت ساكن فين ؟
التاني: في مدينة نصر 
الاول : معقولة ؟ وانا كمان ! فين في مدينة نصر ؟
التاني : في المنطقة الاولى، شارع النصر
الاول : الله ؟! وانا كمان ! في عماره كام ؟
التاني : عمارة 25
الاول :غريبة وانا كمان ! في شقة كام ؟
التاني : شقه 35 
الاول : لا مش ممكن ! وانا كمان 
صاحبنا اللي قاعد بيسمعهم كان هيتجنن راح سائل الراجل بتاع الخماره
فرد علية وقاله : متاخدش في بالك، دول واحد وابوه بييجو يسكرو هنا كل يوم


..................................................  ....

واحد حشاش بيقول لمراته : انا لقيت شرب البانجو بيمنعني من الشغل ، فقررت ابطل
فمراته فرحت اوي وقالت : يالف نهار ابيض ، بس هتقدر تستحمل تبطل البانجو ؟
رد الحشاش : ابطل بنجو ايه يا وليه  ، أنا حبطل شغل..

...............................................

اتنين مساطيل ماشيين مع بعض في الشارع الساعه 4 الفجر بس كان في واحد منهم متقل العيار حبتين 
فكان عمال يتخبط في الحيطة دي ويرد في الحيطة اللي قصادها
وفي خبطة من دول سيخ حديد دخل في عينه 
فقعد يزعق ويصوت ويقول اه يا عيني ، عيني راحت 
رد عليه صاحبه : مش بيقولو العين عليها حارس ..؟
رد ابو عين رايحة وقاله : هو هيفضل صاحيلك لحد الفجر ...؟

............................................

مسطول كل يوم يرجع لمراته وش الفجر ،
فمراته زهقت وقالتله لو رحت سكرت النهاردة والله ما هفتحلك الباب ، فصاحبنا ركب دماغه وراح سكر وراجع وش الفجر كالعاده فخبط على الباب مراته مرضيتش تفتحله فلقى صفيحة على الارض مسكها ورماها على الباب فرجعت وخبطت وشه فتحتله خده اليمين 
وقعد يزعق : ياولية افتحي قالتلته برضه مش هفتح .
فراح ماسك الصفيحة ورماها على الباب فرجعت وفتحتله خده الشمال 

فقعد يزعق لمراته ويقولها افتحي يا وليه حرام عليكي  الصفيحة هتموتني 

..........................................

 :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> سااااااااااااااااااااالخيييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يير 
> 
>  
> واحد من حبايبنا المساطيل اصحاب الكاس
> كان قاعد في خمارة ياخدله كاسين وهو بيسمع باندهاش كلام اتنين قاعدين بيشربو جنبه 
> ..........................................


 
أولا 
متقولشى من "حبايبنا "
وقول من "حبايبهم"
السكرانين اصحاب الكاس
ثانيا
هناك فرق بين
المسطول
و
السكران
الأول 
بينسطل
والتانى
بينسكر
على وزن
بينسطل

----------


## thereallove

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واحد من حبايبنا السكرانين الا الدكتور جمال 

وبعدين النفس قصر يا دكتور فدخل الحجارة قصدي الاوزان في بعضها

----------


## bOoObOo

لوووووووووووووووووووووووووول 

يسلمووووو

----------


## النجمه الحائره

******
*موتنا من الضحك يا حضره الافوكاتو*
*ايه ده المزاج واخد الحلوين دول*
*بس فيه ايه هو انت كنت فى قضيه شمامين ولا ايه*
*بس فعلا تسلم نكت حلوه موت*
 :good:  :good:  :good:  :good:

----------


## thereallove

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتي اللي تعليقاتك وردك ضحكني جدا يا ايمي 

وسعيد ان النكت اسعدتك

----------


## sad man

> لوووووووووووووووووووووووووول 
> 
> يسلمووووو


بوبو
نورت ياباشا

----------


## smkh

واحد احول بيعاكس واحدة حولة بيقولها : انتو التلاتة احلى من بعض                                                                 قالتلة والله انتو التلاتة قولالات الادب

----------


## smkh

sorry/ نسيت اعرفكم بنفسى انا safy صديقة جديدة فى المنتدى ازيكم كلكم يارب تكونوا بخير

----------


## حنييييين الشوق

بجدموضوع جميل جدا
تسلم ايدك يا قمر عالتوبيك

----------


## ahmedab216

سأل الأب ابنته بعد امتحان القيادة: هل نجحت فى امتحان القيادة ؟قالت: لا أدرى .. فالممتحن لا يزال فى المستشفى !!


واحده عجوزه ماشيه في الشارع ...لقت مرايه على الارض ... اخدتها وبصت فيها.... فقالت: ليهم حق يرموها!!

----------


## بركان الغضب

واحد بلدياتنا جاب تليفزيون وشغله بالليل علشان يشوف المذيعه هى ونايمه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مره واحد صعيدى دخل شارع وقعد يقول يا شارع مفهوش رجاله.... لو فيكو راجل ينزلى ... راح واحد نزلو.... الصعيدى راح قايل وبقينا اثنين بس ياشارع مفهوش رجاله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*بيقولك مرة واحد وهو ماشي جنب صاحبه.... قاله
حاسب السلم يا رمضان..ضان... ضان.. ضان.. ضان









**ونفس الواحد... قاله لنفس صاحبه برضه
حاسب الحفرة يا رمضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان






















**وتخيل بقى... نفس الراجل الواحد ده.... ماشي مع نفس الصاحب بتاعه ده... يقوله ايه ؟!؟

حاسب العمود يا رمضنننننننننننننننن*
*

**
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

صعايدة نزلوا مصر و قالوا ينافسوا بقى بيتزا هات ... راحوا عاملين محل بيتزا و سموه ... بيتزا هع هع هع




مرة واحد بلديتنا ... وقع من طيارة .. دخل ف صباعه برج



















سألوا مصرى ليه الشعب المصرى يحلف كثير؟

قال طب و الله العظيم دى أشاعه ...قسماَ بالله إفترا... على الطلاق بالثلاثه كدابين



محشش قاعد يتفرج على مباراة لريال مدريد ..سمع المذيع يقول فاول لصالح رونالدو قال : تصدقوا النهاردة بس عرفت ان اسمه صالح رونالدو






واحد محشش فتح محل وسماه نجارة الاقمشه الكهربائيه لحلاقه الاحذيه الطازجة




اتنين مسطيل اقعدين يحششوا سوا فالاول سال التانى

قالو لو البوليس طب علينا هتعمل اية قالو هعمل نفسى سيجارة وهفرك نفسى فى الطفاية فالتانى سأل الاولانى قالو وانت هتعمل اية قالو هعمل نفسى سجارة وهرمى نفسى من الشباك وفجاة البوليس طب عليهم راح واحد حاطط دماغة فى الطفاية وفضل يفرك فيها والتانى راح رامى نفسة من الشباك واحد مسطول تانى معدى من تحت الشباك وقع علية فقام منفض هدومة وباصص لفوق وقال حسبوا يا جدعان يالى فوق هتحرقونا





واحد مسطول قاعد يفكر مع نفسه ويقول :جمبرى فى الطبق ؟ لا لا أرنب فى الجردل ؟ برضه لأ مش دى ..استاكوزا فى البانيو؟ يييييييييييه برضه مش دى، انا هأتصل اعرف من الدكتور احسن.....
راح اتصل بيه وسأله :يا دكتور انا عندى ايه؟؟؟؟ قال له :انا قولت لك ميت مرة انت عندك سرطان فى الحوض





*كان فيه مره واحد بلديتنا جاى من البلد طازه و معاه امه فامه شافت العربيات فى الشارع قالت لابنها بص يا واد العربيات هنا من غير حمير جاللها اسكتى يا اما متضحكيش الناس علينا الحمير من جوا




*واحد بيقول للتانى انتى بتجيب الفلوس دى كلها منين؟.... التانى قاله من الكتابه التانى قاله و بتكتب ايه؟ قاله باكتب لبابا علشان يبعتلى فلوس



مرة طلع ملاكم هو وخطيبته على مطعم عازمها على العشا بمناسبة حصوله على الميدالية الذهبية, وهو بياكل لاحظ انه خطيبته عماله تبحلق فيه فسألها:إيه مالك مش بتاكلي؟ الخطيبةحبيبي ما نفسكش تتقولي كلمتين حلوين زي اللي الخطاب بيقلوها لبعض؟ الخطيب مبتسما:شايفة حبيبتي القمر هناك! الخطيبة مبسوطة:اه حبيبي! الخطيب:بوكس واحد منى واوديكى عنده




*مرة واحد سافر لأمريكا ولما رجع اصحابه سألوه :ايه اللي لفت نظرك هناك,فقال:انا شوفت العجب في امريكا تخيلو العيل الي عندو تالات سنين بيتكلم انجليزي



**واحد باشا افتقر فحب يشتغل اشتغل بياع فجل وجرجير وواقف بقى فى السوق ولابس الطربوش وبينادى فجل ياحوش جرجير ياكلاب





*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*صحفيه تجرى لقاء مع واحد من ملاّك الأبقار*
*الصحفية : أنت بتأكــــل البقر إيه ؟*
*المزارع : انهي فيهم البيضا ولا الحمرا ؟؟*
*قالت : البيضا*
*قال : البيضا بأكلها برسيم*
*قالت : والحمرا*
*قال : و الحمرا برضو برسيم*
*قالت : طيب بتسكنهم فين؟*
*قال : انهي فيهم البيضا ولا الحمرا؟؟*
*قالت : البيضا*
*قال : البيضا بسكنها في الحوش الي هناك*
*قالت : والحمرا*
*قال : و الحمرا برضو بسكنها في الحوش نفسه*
*قالت : طيب لما بتفسحهم بتعملهم إيه ؟*
*قال : انهي فيهم البيضا ولا الحمرا ؟؟*
*قالت : البيضااااااااااااا*
*قال : البيضا بلف بيها حول الترعه لفتين*
*قالت : والحمرا*
*قال : و الحمرا برضو بلف بيها حول الترعه لفتين*
*قالت : انتا ليه كل مره اسئلك بتقولي انهو فيهم انهو فيهم*
*وفي الاخر بتعاملهم زي بعض؟*
*قال : اصل البقره البيضا بتاعتي*
*قالت : والحمرا؟؟*
*قال: والحمرا برضو بتاعتي*

----------


## ahmedab216

تسلم ايديكي يا مصراوية جدا...

النكت جميلة جميلة ...

في انتظار المزيد ...

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالا

كفاية ضحك


هايدي...........انت عسل

سارة...مصراوية....انا ابني جاهز من كله..بحفضاته..بغمزاته...تقبلي تتجوزيه...انتي ملكيييييييييييييييييييييييييش حل

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالا
> ...


هييييييييييييه انا موافقة جدا 
ايه ده بس كده هتبقي حماتي لالالا خلاص رجعت في كلامي ا ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يلا خدوا دول كمان مش خسارة فيكم 

*مرة واحد احول و واحد اهبل عملة محل طعمية الاحول كل شوية يكور الطعمية و يحاول يرميها في الزيت بس بتقع برة و الأهبل يقول له تششششش


*مرة مهندس معماري حب يعمل نظارة عمل عين ازاز والثانية شيش


مرة واحد حكيم قبل ما يموت جمع ولاده وادي لابنه عود وقاله اكسره فراح كسره فاداله عودين وقاله اكسرهم فراح كسرهم ، فراح مديله 50عود
وقاله اكسرهم فراح كسرهم راح قايل الاب لولاده : مادام معاكو البغل ده متخفوش من حاجه ابدا



*واحد خارج فى رحله خلويه مع واحد صاحبه لسانه تقيل .وكانو طالعين على جبل .فقال اللى لسانه تقيل لزميله. 
نس...ن..نسي.. 
الثانى:نس ايه مش وقته 
الاول: نس نس...نسي.. 
الثانى:بقولك ايه .اصبر لحد ما نطلع و اتكلم براجتك. 
المهم طلعوفقال له:ها كنت عايز تقول ايه؟ 
قال له: نس ..نسى.. نسينا... نسينا الخيام تحت. 
الثانى:حرام عليك و جاى تقولى دلوقتى ..تعالى اما ننزل نجيبها. 
المهم وهما نازلين قال اللى لسانه تقيل لزميل 
كو..كو...كوت 
الثانى: كو ايه عايزين نخلص 
الاول كو... ك.. 
الثانى:استنى اما ننزل و اتكلم براحتك. 
ولما نزلو قال له 
:ها كنت عايز تقول ايه فوق ؟ 
**الاول: كو.. كككككككككو.. كوت..كنت باهزر معاك




**مرة واحد بلديتناوقع فى حفرة حدفولوا حبل طلع مشنوق





**مرة* *واحد حلاق بيعلم ابنه الصغير الحلاقه وكل ما يغلط الولد يجى ابوه يضربه بالخرزانه يقوم الولد موطى فتيجي في الزبون وكل مرة كده لغاية لما الزبون استوى وفجأة قطع الولد ودن الزبون فمسكها فى يده وقال للزبون يا فندى يا فندى ودنك اتقطعت قاله الزبون ابوك شافك قال لأ قاله طب ارميها بسرعة قبل ما ابوك يشوفها




**مرة واحد كسب مليون جنية فراح طاير من الفرحة وراح اتصل بمراتة وقالها بقولك اية يا عزيزة انا كسبت مليون جنية حضرى هدومك بسرعة.. قالتلة طيب احضر هدومى الصيفى ولا الشتوى؟؟قالها مش مهم..اى حاجه.. المهم اجى ملاقيش وشك فى البيت






**واحد بيقول لمراته ... انا النهاردة عايز رومانسية فى البيت 
راحت الزوجة سألت امها : يعنى ايه رومانسية ؟
الام : مش عارفة بس احتياطى إنقعى الرز 




*

----------


## hema2010310

بصراحه النكت   كلها جميلة جدا 
 وانا عندى بعض  نكت   يارب تعجبكم  جماعة حشاشين قاعدين يحششوا كبس عليه البوليس سابوااللى فى ايديهم ووقفوا صف واحد سألهم الظابط..... انتوا بتعملوا ايه قاللوا بنصلى يا باشا قالهم والنار دى ليه ........قالوا علشان اللى مبيصليش يا باشا



مرة واحد كان سايق عربية بيجو 7 راكب علي الطريق السريع ومعا ناس وكان ماشي بسرعة 120 فقام واحد من الراكبين وقال للسواق هدي السرعة شوية فقاله السواق انت بتفهم في البيجو قاله لأ فقاله طب اسكت قام مزود السرعة ل160 قام واحد قاله هدي السرعة شوية قام قاله بتفهم في البيجو قاله لأ فقاله طب اسكت قام مزود السرعة ل180 قام واحد قاله هدي السرعة شوية فقاله بتفهم في البيجو فقاله أيوه فقاله طب تعالي وقفها

مرة واحدة قالت لزوجها اليوم بصيت لنفسى فى المراية لقيت نفسى قمر14 تفتكر كده غرور قالها لأ غرور ايه ده كدة يبقى عمى

ان أحد الحكام ممن اشتهروا بالظلم يسافر في طائرة، فنظر من النافذة وقال لحاشيته: لو رميت 100 دولار من الطيارة ... يحصل إيه ؟
رد واحد و قاله : حيلاقيها واحد من الشعب و يفرح بيها
قاله : و لو رميت ألف دولار من الطيارة ... يحصل إيه ؟
رد واحد تاني و قاله : حيلاقيها مجموعة من الشعب و يفرح بيها
قام واحد ثالث قاله : و لو رميت نفسك من الطيارة
كل الشعب حيفرح

مره خمس صاعيده حاولوا يركبوا لمبه واحد مسك اللمبه و الاربعه لفوا السقف
مرة فار معدى مع خطيبته ولقى الاسد فحب يرسم ادام خطيبته فقام شاتم الاسد فالاسد سابه ومشى فراح بعد كدة للاسد وقاله انا اسف وطلع يبوس دماغة فلما شاف خطيبته قال للاسد وادوس على دماغك كمان
مرة واحد مصري قاعد في الطيارة فحصل عطل في الطيارة فقالت المضيفة اللي عارف بلده ينط فيها
فقام الأمريكي وبص لاقي بلده لونها ابيض قال دي بلدي ونط فيها
وجه الأفريقي شاف الأرض لونها أسود قال دي بلدي ونط فيا
المصري بقي مش عارف بلده طلع إيده من الشباك الساعة أتسرقت قال دي بلدي ونط

----------


## المش مهندس

موضوع جامد و ان يارب تكون اكبر من مكتبه الاسكندريه


..................................................  ..........................
واحد جزار دخل عليه واحد قاله عندك كاكوله
قاله ايه يا عم انا جزار
قاله معلش اصلي شارب بنجو
اداله سجاره شربها
جاله واحد قاله عندك لحمه ضاني
قاله جبت الازايز الفاضيه
..................................................  ............................
واحد كسلان جداً ...بيقول لصاحبه : مش انا اشتغلت . قال له مبروك اشتغلت فين ؟؟ قال له في مطبعه...

اقعد علي الورق علشان ما يطرش
..................................................  .............................
مرة 3 أطفال راحوا محل لعب واحد بيقول للراجل: عمو عمو عايز بلونة. الراجل جاب السلم وطلع جاب له بلونة ونزل
فسأل التاني: وانت عايز ايه؟ .قال له بلونة .. قال له ماقلتش ليه وانا فوق!! المهم طلع جابهاله وهو فوق سأل الولد 
التالت: وانت كمان عايز بلونة؟؟؟ قال له لأ... فنزل الراجل وقال له : امال عايز ايه؟. قاله عايز بلونتين
..................................................  ............................
واحد ركب اوتوبيس قعد جنب واحد ، شويه وجه الكمسري يقول للراجل اللي جانبه تذاكر قاله ابونيه ... فماخدش منه 
فلوس.... فصاحبنا عجبته الفكرة قوى ... ركب مرة تانية مع مراته و ابنه... فالكمسري قاله تذاكر قاله انا ابونيه و دي ام نيه و ده نيه بذات نفسه
..................................................  ..............................
واحدة بتتكلم مع صاحبتها بتقولها .... أنا جوزي نساي جدا كل يوم يقولي أنا نسيت مفتاح المكتب ، أنا نسيت مفتاح الشقة......... ردت صاحبتها وقالت لها : طب أنتى أرحم منّي أنا جوزي كل يوم يقول لي أنا شفتك فين قبل كده
..................................................  .................................
واحد بخيل راح يزور مامته فى المستشفى لقى على الباب كلمة ادفع ...... قال ازورها بقى لما تروّح البيت
..................................................  ................................
ظابط بوليس بيحقق مع اتنين بيقول للاولانى مش تحاسب ازاى تدخل فيه قله يا باشا ما انا اديته تلاكسات قال للتانى وانتا مش تحاسب قله وانا مالى ياباشا انا قاعد فى الكشك بتاعى 
..................................................  ..............................
واحد لقى اوتوبيس مكتوب عليه السيدة زينب قلع الجزمة وركب
..................................................  .................................
مدرس حساب سأل طالب لو كان علي أبوك دين 1000جنيه و مطلوب انه يسدده علي 10 أقساط ها يدفع كام في كل قسط؟ رد الولد مش هايدفع ولا مليم ... فقال المدرس : اقعد يابني ده انت مش فاهم الدرس كويس... فرد الولد : ده انت إللي مش فاهم بابا كويس يا أستاذ
..................................................  ...................................
واحد مسطول راكب طيارة خبط علي كتف المضيفة وسألها الحمام فين؟ قالتله الناحية التانية راح عالكتف التاني وسألها الحمام فين
..................................................  ..................................

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هايدي...........انت عسل


*تسلميلي يا إيمي ماحدش عسل غيرك*

----------


## وجدى محمود

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نجرب معاكم ممكن


تلاته بيسطادو فى الصحرا
الأولانى راح ورجع وشه كله دم 
قالوله ده من ايه  
قالهم شايفين الشجره اللى هناك دى قتلت أسد هناك
التانى راح ورجع كله دم
قالوله ده من ايه قالهم شايفين الشجره اللى هناك دى  قتلت ديب هناك
التالت راح ورجع كله دم قالوله ده من ايه
قالهم شايفبن الشجره اللى هناك دى
دخلت فيها

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

 مرة واحد بيبيع اسطوانات غاز، فكان رايح شغله 
وشايل اسطوانة غاز وطلب من امه انها تدعي له. 
فقالت له: الله يفتحها في وشك*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش ممكن..بصراحة النكت دي شديييييييييييييييييييدة جدا

تسلم إيديكوا

----------


## hmada_awy5

مشششششششششششششكورة

----------


## hema2010310

والله الواحد  مش عارف يسكت من الضحك   

لان النكت جميلة جدا ااااااااااا  
  جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 تسلم الايادى

----------


## sound.love

صعيدى فتح محل سماه: / بقالة الأقمشة لحلاقة الأحذية الغذائية

---------------------------

في صعيدى سأل واحد بالشارع فين الرصيف التاني
قاله: قصادك
قالوا الصعيدى: سألت هناك قالولي هنا
----------------------------

في ياباني راح لبقال صعيدى عايز يشتري عشر علب كولا وقال للبياع
'كوميهاني سيبه كولا'
قام رد البياع الصعيدى
'عايزعشر علب ايه'

---------------------------

صعيدى سمى ابنه على اسم أبوه... بابا
-------------------------

صعيدى راح لضابط بوزارة الداخلية قاله
عايز اترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية , قله الضابط إنت مجنون ؟

فأجاب الصعيدى : هو شرط يعني

-----------------------

صعيدى عمل عملية جراحية .. نجحت .. قام عملها مرة تانية
---------------------------

صعيدى راح يشيع بجنازة

سأل واحد: كان بيشتغل ايه الميت

قال:يحفر قبور

قال الصعيدى

سبحان الله من حفر حفرة لاخيه وقع فيها

-------------------------

في صحفي سأل صعيدى : كم نسبة البطالة في الصعيد ؟

الصعيدى : والله الصعيد كلها ابطال

--------------------------

‏صعيدى هدته صاحبته ببغاء... واتصلت تسأله:
ايه رأيك بالهديه ؟؟ قال عادي زى طعم الفراخ

----------


## sound.love

صعيدى راح للدكتور قال له الدكتور امشي كل يوم 5 كيلو ، اتصل الصعيدى
بعد خمس ايام قال للدكتور انا الوقتى فى ليبيا اعمل ايه !؟

----------------------------


اتنين صعايدة راحوا على محطة القطار
ولما وصلو لقو القطار مشي
ركضوا عشان يلحقو القطار
واحد سرررررع ولحــق وركب القطار
!!!!! و التانى ماقدر يلحق من كثرة الضحك
سألوه ليه بتضحك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

قال الغبى أصلاً جاي يودعــني

----------------------

صعيدى بيقول لصحبه عنيه وجعانى وطول النهار بشوف نقط سودة
قله: شفت دكتور عيون؟؟
قله الصعيدى لأ.... شفت بس نقط سودة

-----------------------

قال صعيدى لصديقه:بتشرب قهوة.
قال صديقه:إذا شربت قهوة ما بعرفش انام
قال الصعيدى:أنا بعكسك تمام بنام من غير مااشرب قهوة

----------------------

ايه بيكون مكتوب داخل أحذية الصعايدة ؟؟ .. الأصابع أولاً
----------------------------


ليه فترة الراحة لشغل الصعايدة بس عشر دقائق مش أكتر ؟ لأنه إذا أعطوهم فترة
راحة أطول لازم يرجعوا يفهموهم الشغل من اول وجديد

----------


## sound.love

صعيدي واقف قدام المراية ومغمض عينيه
مراته بتساله : بتعمل ايه؟
قالها : بحاول اشوف شكلى ازاى وانا نايم

----------


## sound.love

بلدياتنا سافر امريكا واصحابه نصحوه ياخد معاه 3 زلع مش علشان الاكل الامريكانى 
> مش حلال بس نبهوه يسمى قبل ما ياكل احسن الشيطان ياكل معاه.اول شهر اكل اول 
> زلعة بس نسى يسمى، تانى شهر برضه نسى يسمى، ثالث شهر طلع له الشيطان قال 
> له:"ابوس ايدك سمى، صدرى اتحرق!"




واحد صعيدي نزل محطة مصر لقى بتاع الأنابيب بيخبط عليها، قال له
> افتحلي واحدة ساقعة لو سمحت

واحد صعيدى عينوه مدير ملجأ أيتام اول قرار اخده اجتماع لأولياء الامور

بلدياتنا و امريكى و يابانى عرضوهم على جهاز كشف الكذب
> اليابانى: إحنا بنفكر نعمل انسان آلى و نستغنى عن البشر ، راح الجهاز صقر..
> الامريكى: احنا بنفكر نطلع المريخ و نعمل مستوطنات عليه، راح الجهاز صفر..
> بلدياتنا: إحنا (بنفكر) ولسه مكملش ،،،،،،،،،،راح الجهاز صفر

صعيدي وامريكي الامريكى قال للصعيدي وصلتو فين بالتطور
> الصعيدي رد وقال ياعم تطور ايه دا اححنا رجعنا لورا
> ثم سأل الصعيدي الامريكي انتوا وصلتوا فين بالتطور الامريكي قاله احنا وصلنا 
> بالتطور اذا القمر الصناعى عطل في السما نقدرنصلحه الصعيدي فكر شويةوقل 
> يااااااااااااااه هو المفك بتاعكم طوله أد ايه

اربعه صعايدة بيلعبو علي الطريق السريع الي العربيه تخبطه مرتين يطلع بره

واحد صعيدى واقف قدامه خمس شياطين .... واحد يوسوسله و اربعه يفهموه

----------


## sound.love

صعايده بيلعبوا على الطريق السريع واللي تخبطه عربيه مرتين يطلع بره . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
جورج قرداحي بيسأل واحد صعيدي ببقوله الحج فرض ولا سنه؟
قاله هأتصل بصديق اتصل بهريدى صديقه 
وقاله الحج فرض ولا سنه؟ هريدي قاله لا ... الحج قرعه . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
استضافوا واحد صعيدي في برنامج الكاميرا في الملعب سألوه بتشجع مين قالهم المقاولين العرب
قالوله بتحب مين في المقاولين العرب قالهم الجماعة بتوع المحارة . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
واحد صعيدي حب ينتحر من الدور العاشر
رمى نفسه من الخامس مرتين . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي فتح محل جواهرجي! عمل أول يوم ببلاش . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي وقع في حفرة
حدفوله حبل طلع مشنوق . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
3 صعايده بيلعبوا على القهوة
واحد قال كش ملك
والتاني قال دبش
والثالث راح واخد الكوتشينة وماشى . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي راح أمريكا لقى الناس لابسين تي شيرتات مكتوب عليها بيبسى و كوكاكولا
لما رجع البلد كتب على التي شيرت بتاعه عصير قصب . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
2صعايدة بيلعبوا شطرنج الأتنين خسروا . 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــ 
الأمريكان والروس بيترسموا على بعض
الأمريكان يقولوا احنا أول ناس طلعنا القمر
والروس يقولوا لا أحنا أول ناس طلعنا القمر صعيدي كان واقف اتضايق أوى
قالهم انتوا لما طلعتوا القمر لقيتوا إيه هناك ؟ قالوله طوب ورمل وزلط قالهم احنا اللي مطلعينه. 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

صعيدي عايز يروح حفله تنكريه .... بعت أخوه . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
جماعه صعايده سمعوا عن اختراع أسمه السيفون حبوا يعرفوا هو إيه بعتو واحد منهم أمريكا ... لما رجع قالهم أما السيفون ده حتة اختراع يا رجاله
تدوس على السيفون ويا تلحق تشرب يا متلحقش . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي مفتاح عربيته ضاع ميكانيكي جه فتحهاله بطفاشه
تاني يوم عمل نسخه من الطفاشه . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي راح لدكتور بلدياته قاله يا دكتور كل أما أحط أيدي على عيني مشوفش
الدكتور خرمله أيده . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي عمل عمليه نجحت عملها تانى. 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
10 صعايده بيتعلموا ربط الكرافتة
6 ماتوا و 4 في حاله حرجه. 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## sound.love

صعيدي حب واحده
إتجوز أختها علشان يضمن يشوفها ! كل يوم . 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي خرج من الجيش ومعاهوش أي صنعه
فتح كشك شرطه عسكرية . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي إشترك في من سيربح المليون جورج قرداحى سأله إسمك إيه
طلب الاتصال بصديق . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
2صعايده بيلعبوا شطرنج ... الملك مات مشلول . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
بيسألوا واحد صعيدي بيقولوله المصري بنى الأهرامات والياباني بنى ! إيه
قالهم بنا سونيك . ـ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي إشترى كمبيوتر شال الفارة وحط جاموسه . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
مجموعة صعايده ماتوا غرقانين في غواصة بعد التحقيق في الحادث
اكتشفوا أن واحد فيهم سمع خبط بره فتح يشوف مين . 

ـــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي وقع من الدور العاشر جالة صداع . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
ضبطوا 2 صعايده بيشموا أسمنت أبيض. 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
صعيدي أشترى تاكسي كل لما حد يقوله تاكسي يقوله أيوه تاكسي . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي عاوز يزور فلوس جاب ورقه بعشرين جنيه وزورها بالضبط بس غلط وكتب بدل الـ 20 (18) وراح يفكها في القاهرة راح لأول واحد قاله عايز أفك الورقة دي الراجل قاله الله يخرب بيتك زورتها إزاى 
خد الورقة ومشى وإستغرب أوى إن الراجل عرف دي مزورة منين وقال أنا هرجع البلد أفكها من هريدى ولد عمى ... راح لهريدى قال لهريدى و النبي ياهريدى فك لي الورقة دى
هريدى قاله والله مفيش جنيهات تاخد ورقتين بتسعه . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
10 صعايده ماشيين ورا بعض
وقعوا في حفرة واحده . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي خلع العمة فقد الذاكرة. 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي إشترى موبايل ركبله جهاز إظهار رقم الطا! لب . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
صعيدي أشترى عربيه هيدروماتك قطع رجله الشمال .ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
صعيدي إتفرج على إعلان مارلبورو تانى يوم راح إشترى حصان . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
صعيدي جاى ينزل من باب العربية لقي الدنيا بتمطر راح نازل من الباب التاني! .. 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي دايخ في كل محلات الموبايل ومش لاقى طلبه وراح شركة نوكيا برضه مش لاقى طلبه؟! عشان عايز موبايل بقرص . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
! صعيدي دق في صدر أبنه مسمار عشان يعلقله البزازه . ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي بيسأل صاحبه بيقوله إيه رأيك في تجارة المخدرات قاله تجارة عين شمس أحسن .. 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي إشتري عربية شبح طلع علي الطريق السريع عشان يجربها فشغل الراديو لقي المذيع بيقول هنا لندن .... الصعيدي قال يلعن أبو السرعة .ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
صعيدي بيعمل كشف نظر طلع نظره 6/6 
فبيقول لصاحبه : أنا كنت ممكن أجيب أكتر من كده بس الدكتور اللي لخبطني .
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
صعيدي صغير بيسأل أبوه بيقوله ليه ربنا خلق لنا الودان؟
قاله عشان نعرف العمة هتقف لحد فين .ـ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
2 صعايدة راكبين موتوسيكل موتوا بعض عشان كانوا بيتخانقو علي مين يقعد جنب الشباك .. 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
2 صعايدة بيلعبوا شطرنج فواحد بيقول للثاني أنا قتلتلك الحصان 
الثاني قاله طب ثانيه واحدة ... لما رجع قاله وأنا سممتلك كل بهايمك . 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
صعيدي قتل أبوه عشان يحلف برحمته .

----------


## mado_56

لا بجد تسلمو على النكت التحفه دى دحكتونى اوىىىىىىىى ف كام واحده كدا
اوقولكوا واحده
مره فيل كل يوم يعدى على بيت النمل ويدوس على نصهم ويموتهم فالنمل اتفقو يعملو خطه يقضوا فيها على الفيل وطلعوا فوق الشجره واول ماافيل عدى نطو على دهره الفيل بحركه يمين طير نصهم وحركه شمال طير النص التانى بعد ما كلهو وقعو لقو نمله وحده اللى لسه على دهره قالو الحمدلله فيه وحده لسه على دهره ........................هههههههههه لو فهمتوها ممكن تدحكو

----------


## rosey19

نكت جميله جدا.

         شكرا لكل المشاركين

----------


## soso200100

*هههههههه جامدة اوى النكت دى  
بيقولك مرة اتنين مساطيل قاعدين قدام مراية راحوا افوا اتنين قدامهم فواحد منهم قال للتانى شايف الاتنين اللى قاعدين هناك دول فقاله اه شيفهم فراح قاله تعالى نروحلهم المهم وهما مشين فراح واحد منهم قال للتانى استنى استنى ده هما هيجولنا
مرة صرصار اتصاب فراح مستشفى الصراصير فراح لقى واحد جنبه بيقوله بيرسول فالتانىقاله لا ضربة  شبشب*

----------


## الفـ روح ـؤاد

ه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد نكت تحفة وتموت من الضحك تسلم الايادى

----------


## مــ القمر ــاء

بجد بجد بجد تسلم الايادي نكت جامده وحلوة قوي قوي 

انا بطني وجعتني من كتر الضحك بجد 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

روح قلبي طلعي النكت الي عندك يلا

دانتي موسوعه

----------


## the_chemist

> لا بجد تسلمو على النكت التحفه دى دحكتونى اوىىىىىىىى ف كام واحده كدا
> اوقولكوا واحده
> مره فيل كل يوم يعدى على بيت النمل ويدوس على نصهم ويموتهم فالنمل اتفقو يعملو خطه يقضوا فيها على الفيل وطلعوا فوق الشجره واول ماافيل عدى نطو على دهره الفيل بحركه يمين طير نصهم وحركه شمال طير النص التانى بعد ما كلهو وقعو لقو نمله وحده اللى لسه على دهره قالو الحمدلله فيه وحده لسه على دهره ........................هههههههههه لو فهمتوها ممكن تدحكو


هو بس أكملها لك

مره فيل كل يوم يعدى على بيت النمل ويدوس على نصهم ويموتهم فالنمل اتفقو يعملو خطه يقضوا فيها على الفيل وطلعوا فوق الشجره واول ماافيل عدى نطو على دهره الفيل بحركه يمين طير نصهم وحركه شمال طير النص التانى بعد ما كلهو وقعو لقو نمله وحده اللى لسه على دهره وإسمه فوزى

الفيل وهو ماشي داس علي شوكة فصرخ والنمل كله شجع وقال

أيوه كده موته يا فوزى

موته يا فوزى


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## taro2a1

صعيدى فى الجيش واقف تشريفة و فيه ضيف كبير جاى يزور الوحدة فالقائد بيديلهم التعليمات الأخيرة 
القائد : أول الضيف ما يدخل تضربوا 21 طلقة تحية للضيف 
الصعيدى : و لو الضيف مات من أول طلقة نكمل برضه ؟؟!!

----------


## sad man

هههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمو باشا
تقبل مرورى
بجد جامده

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أكيد الصعيدى ده ماشافشى فيلم* 
*إغتيال الريس الراحل السادات
حقا جنودنا ينقصهم التدريب الميدانى المستمر
وبالذات الصعايده منهم
*

----------


## taro2a1

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يسلمو باشا
> تقبل مرورى
> بجد جامده


*مرورك أسعدني*

----------


## taro2a1

> *أكيد الصعيدى ده ماشافشى فيلم* 
> *إغتيال الريس الراحل السادات
> حقا جنودنا ينقصهم التدريب الميدانى المستمر
> وبالذات الصعايده منهم
> *


*فعلا ناقص جنودنا تدريب ميداني مستمر بس يمكن وزير الداخلية له يد في الموضوع ده كمان؟؟؟

مرورك أسعدني يادكتوووووووووور*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *فعلا ناقص جنودنا تدريب ميداني مستمر بس يمكن وزير الداخلية له يد في الموضوع ده كمان؟؟؟
> 
> مرورك أسعدني يادكتوووووووووور*




*أي حرب قادمة سنخسرها بالقطع

لأنهم سيضربون الطلقة الأولي
وحلني  بقه عقبال ماتيجي الأوامر
بضرب الطلقة الثانية
ده إذا كان في طلقة ثانية
من أصله
ده هما عندهم نية
إلغاء الدعم العيني
بدعم نقدي
ويظهر أخينا الصعيدي
أستبدل الطلقات اللي معاه
بدعم نقدي
*

----------


## وجدى محمود

_




شويه بخله ماشين على شط البحر  لقو لوحه مكتوب عليها

(منطقة قروش)

قام كله نط البحر


.
.
.
.


كان أحد البخلاء متضايقاً وحزيناً ، فسأله زميله : ما بك ؟ فقال البخيل : لقد انكسرت سنة من أسنان 

مشطي .وأنا أريد تسريح شعري . الزميل : ألا يمكنك استخدام المشط دون هذه السنة ؟ البخيل : لا ... 

لأنها كانت السنه الأخيره

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.

فى مره عملو مسابقه على مين اللى يقدر يجيب اكبر قط فى العالم فجابو واحد امريكى ، وواحد المانى ، 

وواحد صعيدى دخل الامريكى ..جاب قط 8 كيلو ، دخل الالمانى .. جاب قط 15 كيلو ، دخل الصعيدى ...

 قعد اسبوع .....

والتانى .....

والتالت....

ولسه مش طلع من الغابه.....
 فجت اداره المسابقه قالت احنا لازم ندخل ندور عليه لحسن يكون فى حيوان شرس اكله ......

 دحلو ودورا فى الغابه فى الاخر لقو الصعيدى ماسك زلومه بتاعه الفيل .....

وبيقوله حتنونو ..يعنى ..حتنونو  


والله دوخت لما لميتهم


يارب تعجبكم

_

----------


## Ali-Papa

ضحكتني  و الله .. و جزيل الشكر لك علي هذة النكات الظريفة .. و في انتظار جديدك .. و دمت بخير

----------


## وجدى محمود

*الأخ الجميل

على بابا

والله كلنا بنتمنى نضحك

من قلبنا

وأنا سعيد إنى قدرت أرسم ضحكه عى وجهك الطيب

دومت بخير

وشكرا لمرورك

واوعدك أجيب كمان وكمان*

----------


## نـــــــــور

ههههههههههههههههههههه

لا بجد جامدين اوى تحفه

وخصوصا بتاعت القطط تجنن

ميرسى اوى استاذ محمود على النكت الجميله دى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*محشش عايز يستأجر بيت ونصحوه ميستأجروش لانه فيه جن يخوف

بس ما سمعش كلامهم واستأجره 

جا الليل .. قام الجن و قال لزمايله هطلع اخوفه 

طلع الجن و قعد جنب المحشش وقاله ممكن سيجارة ؟ 

بص له المحشش وقال إتفضل 

نزل الجن عند زمايله وهو متغاظ وقالهم ما خافش ؟؟؟ 

رجع الجن نتف نفسه وخلى الدم يشرشر من جلده وطلع عند المحشش وقاله ممكن سيجارة؟ 

بص له المحشش وقاله إتفضل 

اتجنن الجن ونزل لزمايله وقالهم المره دى هموته من الرعب .... 
قام شال عينيه ولف راسه وكسر ايده وطلع عند المحشش وقاله ممكن سيجارة ؟ 
بص له المحشش و قاله إتفضل 

هنا الجن طلعت فى راسه نخله وطار عقله ونزل تحت وبهدل نفسه آآآخر بهدلة 

وطلع العامود الفقرى بتاعه وخلى جلده مشرشر وقلب عيونه وطلع عند المحشش 

وقاله : ممكن سيجارة ؟! 

بص له المحشش وقاله : 

مش ملاحظ أن التدخين عمال يدمر 

فى صحتك؟؟ 

   

*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم فودافون هتغير رسالة كلمني شكرا الى كلمني جزاك الله خير

----------


## waleed_2005

بجد نكت جميلة جدا 
مرة واحد بخيل اوى جاب فى يوم فرخة 
مراتة طبختها 
وهما قاعدين عشان ياكلوها هو ومراتة وابنة 
فقال لأبنة قوم أقفل الباب 
رد علية قاله لا اما ناكل الاول 
وشوية دخل عليهم ناس 
قال لهم اتفضلوا 
فبيقولوا لهم دا نصيب عشان ناكل معاكم رد الراجل علية قال لة دا مش نصيب دا كسل من الحيوان دا عشان مرديش يقفل الباب

----------


## waleed_2005

بجد نكتك جميلة وحلوة يامصراوية

----------


## وجدى محمود

*أختى الجميله

نور

شكرا لمرورك الأجمل

دومتى بكل خير*

----------


## السامورى

[b][u][/
][/b
       تسلميابرنس
    دمك زى  العسل

----------


## وردة فلسطين

> واحد و هوا بيموت بص لمراتة بصه رومانسيه و قالها لما اترفدت كنتي معايا و لما عييت وقفتي جنبي 
> 
> ولما فلست برضوا كنتي معايا و دلوقتى لسا جنبي مسك ايدها بحنيه و قالها مش عارف ليه حاسس انك
> 
> نحس


 *اضحك الله سنك... لطالما اعجبتني نكت المتزوجين... ننتظر مزيدك*

----------


## mas2000hhur

والله  العظيم دمكم خفيف 
فعلا انتم اهل النكتة 
وتسلموووووووووووووووووووا

----------


## mas2000hhur

الله يسلمك ويجزيك خير

----------


## ahmedab216

** صعيدي فتح معمل ثلج

سماه معمل الصعيد للمياه الناشفة

* ليه فترة الراحة في الشغل للصعايده عشر دقايق بس ؟

عشان لو اكتر من كده هنضطر نرجع نعلمهم الشغل من أول وجديد


* مرة واحد صعيدى راح عند الصيدلي قال له: عندك لبن أطفال

الصيدلي سأله : اسمه إيه ؟

الصعيدى قال له : عبد الرزاق



* سألوا واحد صعيدي: ماذا تكره ؟

فأجابهم أكره التمييز العنصري والزنوج .

* صعايدة راحوا يلعبو بلياردو طلع واحد منهم عالطاولة و قال يللا ياشباب انا الجون



* صعيدي راح للدكتور ، الدكتور قال له امشي كل يوم 5 كيلو.

اتصل الصعيدى بعد أربعين يوم بالدكتور وقال له انا دلوقتى داخل على اسكندرية .

* ايه اللى مكتوب داخل أحذية الصعايدة؟

الأصابع أولا

* الصعيدى بيعمل ايه بعد ما يستحمى ؟

بيقلع هدومه المبلوله





 واحد صعيدي فضل 15 سنة يدعي ربنا انه يرزقه بولد

في الأخر نزله ملاك وقال له " أبوس ايدك اتجوزالاول"..!!*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*السامورى الأسوانى

عضو جديد منورنا طبعا

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب

وتسلم على مرورك الجميل*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*الأخت الفاضله

وردة فلسطين الجميلهسعيد لأنى رسمت ضحكه على وجهك الطيب

جزاكى الله كل خير

والجديد بعد العيد بقى

هههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*الأخت الفاضله

مس سهير

أو

mas2000hhur  


الله يسلم قلبك وخاطرك

وأهلا بيكى وسط إخوات بجد

نورتى المنتدى

كل سنه وحضرتك بخير*

----------


## الرمضان

بصراحة شوية نكت عجبى انت خليتو الضحكه تبان  تمام والف مليون سلام
انا رمضان الدنس
سلام
رمضان كريم

----------


## هاجر زينهم

ممكن اقول نكته اهى
مرة مدرس سال تلميذ ماذا يوجد فى القفص الصدرى قال له عصفور يا استاذ
وشكرا

----------


## ahmedab216

*يا مرحب بالإخوة الجدد .. و إن شاء الله تفيدوا و تستفيدوا ..*

----------


## abnody

مره واحد بخيل ابوه مات       عيط عليه بعين واحده

----------


## شيكولاتة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشاء الله على الضحكة الحلوة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

رئيس دولة عربية بقاله فى الحكم 30 سنه و عاوز يسلم الكرسي لأبنه طلب عمل استفتاء  إن الخلفاء العباسيين كان لهم ألقابهم زي (المعتصم بالله ) (المتوكل على الله ) (الواثق بالله )

فلو كان رئيسنا المحبوب منهم
أي لقب كان يناسبه  النتيجه

68% أعوذ بالله

32% منك لله

**************

واحد انداست حماته.

سألوه:ليه شفايفك لونها أسود؟

قال: من كثر ما بست عجل السياره

**************

واحدة بتقول لزوجها : اذبح خروف بمناسبة مرور 10 سنوات على زواجنا. قاللها : إيه ذنب الخروف في غلطه  حمار

************** واحد  فاز بمليون دولار  راح يقول لمراته ،  مراته ماتت من الفرحة لما سمعت الخبر
قال : سبحان الله ، 
الخير لما بييجي ، بييجي كلّه مرّة وحدة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هههههههههه

وممكن برضه حسبي الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هههههههههه
> 
> وممكن برضه حسبي الله




 ::h::  ::h:: 
أختاه أخت ضابط شرطه
تسلمي وجزاكي الله خيرا 
لم أفعل الكثير غير النقل من صندوق بريدي
وودت أن يكون منتدانا خاليا من كل ما هو منقول
 ::h::  ::h:: وأن يتحول إلي منتدي المبدعين والمبتكرين والمفكريين ::h::  ::h:: 
وأن ينقل الآخرين منا ولا ننقل نحن من الآخرين
دعيني أحلم فالأحلام مازالت
مجانيه وغير خاضعة لضريبة المبيعات
حتي الآن !
 ::h::  ::h:: 


لا تنسي زيارة
الموضوع الحصري

 نكت غير قابله للحذف ....حصريا لمنتدي أبناء مصر 
 			 				دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

----------


## mas2000hhur

جميلة النكت ولكن ارجو عدم ذكر الصعيايدة باستمرار صحيح انهم دمهم خفيف لكن منهم المدرس و الدكتور و المهندس الخ الخ 
ودمتم

----------


## mezapril

بسم الله

 واللهم صلى وسلم على رسول الله

اليكم بعض النكت 


اضحـك معانـا



ليه السمك بيخاف من اتصالات؟
علشان أقوى شبكة

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

طب ليه عملاء موبينيل محبوبين؟
علشان همّ أحسن ناس

-=-=-=-=-=-

طب ليه عملاء فودافون ما بيبردوش؟
علشان فودافون أقوى تغطية

-=-=-=-=-=-

امتى السما يبقى لونها بتنجاني؟
لما الدنيا تبقى مسقّعة




-=-=-=-=-=-


ليه سندوتشات الكفتة والبطاطس بتجري؟
عشان وجبات سريعة

-=-=-=-=-=-

ليه اليابان معندهاش حنان؟
علشان في قارة آسيا

-=-=-=-=-=-

ليه البرازيل معندهمش تين؟
عشان في امريكا اللا تينية

-=-=-=-=-=-

ليه الفيل بينزل البحر بالشورت الاحمر؟
عشان الشورت الاخضر بيتغسل

-=-=-=-=-=-

ليه الصعيدي بيحط جنبه منبهين؟
عشان واحد يضرب والتاني يحوش

-=-=-=-=-=-

ايه عكس نجيب محفوظ؟
نودّي محفوظ

-=-=-=-=-=-

ايه عكس طارق علاّم؟
طارق تحت اللاّم

-=-=-=-=-=-



*
مع الأعتذار للصعايده أجدع ناس والله العظيم بجد* 
-=-=-=-=-=-

واحد بلدياتنا ماشي تحت الكوبري ورافع ايده ليه؟
عشان الكوبري مسلّح

-=-=-=-=-=-

عسكرى زهق من البندقية عمل إيه؟
جاب سمسمية

-=-=-=-=-=-

طماطمية عطست قالت؟
كا كا كاتشبب

-=-=-=-=-=-

حاجة بتجري وعندها راسين و 8 رجول؟



كلبين بيجروا جنب بعض

-=-=-=-=-=-

ليه القرد أمه بتشوفه سريع؟
عشان القرد في عين امه غزال

-=-=-=-=-=-

اول مخلوق ظهر على الارض هو الحمار الوحشي.. ليه؟
عشان ابيض واسود

-=-=-=-=-=-



وآخر مخلوق ظهر القنفد.. ليه؟؟
عشان لسه بشوكه

-=-=-=-=-=-

عاوزين نطيّر كلب نعمل ايه؟
نضرب في (1 \ كلب) الكلب يطير مع الكلب

-=-=-=-=-=-

ليه النملة مش بترضي تركب الفيل قدامها على العجلة؟
عشان بيلعب في الجرس

-=-=-=-=-=-



فرخة معلقة سلسلة فيها صورة بيضة.. ليه؟؟
صورتها وهي صغيرة

-=-=-=-=-=-

فرخة معلقة سلسلة وفيها صورة طبق بيض اومليت.. ليه؟؟
صورة أخوها الشهيد

-=-=-=-=-=-

اتمنى تكون عجبتكم

كل سنه وانتم طيبين

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته









-

----------


## verjenia4ever

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تسلم ايدك

بجد جميل*

----------


## mezapril

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> بجد جميل*



السلام عليكم

شكرا لك فيرجينيا

كل سنه وانت طيبه

ومرورك اسعدنى وربنا يجبر بخاطرك دائما

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


-

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اللي يسعدك ميزا بريل

نكت جميلة

و يا سلام على الكام صورة اللي حاطتهم..دول لوحدهم بشوفهم اضحك

اصل الابتسامة دي عدوي

فقط للقلوب الطيبة

شكرا لك..جزاك الله خيرا على كل ابتسامة

تقبل خالص  تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي

----------


## احمد طيره

نكت جامده ياماااااااااااااااااااااااااان)):

----------


## احمد طيره

تلاته محششين لقو تاكسي واقف قالو يااسطى عايزينك توصلنا الهرم السواق عرف ان هما محششين قالهم اركبو دور التاكسي وبطله قالهم وصلنا الاول نزل حاسب الثاني قاله شكرا يااسطى التالت نزل وضربه السواق فكر ان هو عرف قالو السرعه دى غلط

----------


## الرمضان

بارك الله فيكم على كل اللى موجودفى الصفحه وعلى الاخت ايمان ربنا يبارك لها 
وعيد سعيد عليكم جميعاااااا 
سلام اخوكم فى الله رمضان

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هههههههه

حلوين أوى تسلم إيدك

----------


## sound.love

هههههههه نكت حلوة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

بصراحه نكت جداد والحمدلله ضحكت قبل ما أروح أنام ...بس فى واحد كاتب كلام عن الحب فى القاعة بصراحه هناك مضحكتش خالص وكانت حانام متنكد وحزين على هبوط مستوى قاعة فك التكشيرة...حب إييه اللى جاى يتكلم عليه هو عارف معنى الحب إيييه؟!

توقيع 
العمدة السابق للقاعة

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الخيرات الاخوة والاخوات الافاضل
تحيه عطر الى ضحكاتكم الجميلة
وان شاء الله مع المزيد

واستأذنكم بحذف المكرر
تحياتى للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## mas2000hhur

الله عليك وتسلم اديك ربنا يفتح عليك
تسلموووووووووووووووا

----------


## mezapril

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اللي يسعدك ميزا بريل
> 
> نكت جميلة
> 
> و يا سلام على الكام صورة اللي حاطتهم..دول لوحدهم بشوفهم اضحك
> 
> اصل الابتسامة دي عدوي
> ...


الله يكرمك يا أختى ايمان

والله انا اللى بأشكر حضرتك لكلماتك الطيبه 

والحمد لله انى كنت سبب فى ادخال السرور الى قلبك

نقبلى تحياتى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

-

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الضحكة من القلب



قال المعلم للتلاميذ : انتم امال الغد انتم مصابيح المستقبل ، فنظر احد الطلاب الى زميلة فوجده مستغرقاً بالنوم فقال للاستاذ : لقد احترق المصباح الذي بجانبي يا استاذ 



تقدمت ممرضة لامتحان في الاسعافات الاولية فسألتها المشرفة ماذا تفعلين اذا ابتلع شقيقك مفتاح الباب ؟
فقالت الممرضة : اخرج من الشباك 



واحد راح السينما لقيها فاضية مفيهاش غير واحد بس . راح وقعد وراه وقالة راسك شوية مش شايف 



في محشش قاعد يكتب رساله فجأه غير الخط ليه؟؟؟

قال الخط الاول في تفتيش




محشش طلبت المحكمة منه شي يثبت ملكيته للبيت
جاب لهم صورته وهو يغسل الحوش



محشش جالس بالمقهى
قال للجرسون: هات لي واحد قهوه وسط وأثنين هجوم



مسطول صدم شرطي وموته راح متصل بـ 122 وقال 
أحب أبلغكم إنكم بقيتوا 121




كركركركركركركركركركركركركركر

----------


## ahmedab216

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الأخت العزيزة .. عبير .. بنت شهريار ..  :f2:  :f2: 

فضلت أن تكون بداية ترحيبي بعودتك هو في هذا الموضوع .. موضوعك ... الذي هو من الموضوعات المحببة الي نفسي كثيرا...

ألف حمد لله علي السلامة ... و إن شاء الله تكوني معنا و منورة دائما ..

و تمنياتي بأن تكوني بخير و في أحسن حال ...

و عذرا لتأخري في الترحيب بكي .. 

لكي خالص تحياتي ...

في رعاية الله ..

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> الأخت العزيزة .. عبير .. بنت شهريار .. 
> 
> فضلت أن تكون بداية ترحيبي بعودتك هو في هذا الموضوع .. موضوعك ... الذي هو من الموضوعات المحببة الي نفسي كثيرا...
> 
> ألف حمد لله علي السلامة ... و إن شاء الله تكوني معنا و منورة دائما ..
> 
> ...


اخى الفاضل ahmedab216

الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك اخى الفاضل
جزاك الله كل الخير لترحيبك الطيب الجميل
ويارب دايما منور بنك النكت 
ومنور بتجمعنا جميعا ان شاء الله
بس حضرتك جاى ايدك فاضية ؟؟
ازاى دخلت من الباب ؟؟
البواب اخد فزورة رشوة ولا ايه علشان يدخلك من غير نكت ؟؟

مخصووووووووووم من البواب ضحكتين  :Akuma: 

نورت اخى الفاضل
اسعدنى تواجدك ومرورك العاطر
 :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

*إزاي دخلت من الباب ؟؟؟!!! و إزاي  رشيت البواب ؟؟!!

الحقيقة أنا ملقتش الباب أصلا ... و لا البواب كان موجود ..!!

و أنا واقف محتار .. بدور أدخل منين !!!

شوفت نملة ماشية ... مشيت وراها .. الغاية مالقيتني هنا ... يعني مفيش داعي تعاقبي البواب ...

و طبعا إضطريت آجي و إيدي فاضية ... لأن المكان اللي دخلت منه أنا و النملة ...  مكنش يساع أشيل حاجة معايا ..!!!


شكرا جزيلا لكي  .. و حمدلله عالسلامة ...*

*خالص تحياتي ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

جاوب على السؤال قبل ما تشوف رد الوزير

في احد الأيام قام وزير الصحة بزيارة تفقدية

لمستشفى الأمراض العقلية

وأثناء تجوله بالمستشفى سأل احد المسئولين:

 كيف تميزون العاقل من المجنون؟

فرد عليه المسئول: بسيطة

  نملئ البانيو بالماء

ونضع أمام المريض

ملعقة

 وفنجان

 كاس ماء 

وسطل

ونطلب منه تفريغ البانيو من الماء ...


ونشوف أي شيء يختار فيهم؟؟؟


س/ وش تتوقع راح يختار؟؟

جاوب قبل ما تنزل تحت


فباغته الوزير قائلا:


 أكيد الصاحي سيختار السطل .. !!



... صح...؟؟


فأجاب المسئول: لا طبعا،

الصاحي يرفع سدادة البانيو ....

(( طال عمرك تحب نحجزلك )) ...

غرفة خصوصي

 ولا تقعد مع الشباب بالعنبر؟!!

----------


## فاطمة *

- مره واحد ميكانبكى اشترى سرير نام تحتيه

- مره واحد كان عاوز يضرب الجرس صعب عليه

-مره واحد بخيل قال لصاحبه انا حظى وحش انهاردة فسأله صاحبه ليه قالوا الصيدليه اللى جنبنا عامله انهارده تخفيضات و محدش فينا عيان

----------


## العسل المر

حمدالله ع السلامة يا فاطمة ...  :f2:  ... كل سنة وانتي طيبة  :f2:  ...

موضوع جميل يا فاطمة بس انتي ما قولتيش هنضحك امتا  ::  


سلميلي على ميس غادة واديها دي  :f2:  ... 


عايزين نكت كمان  ::-s:

----------


## فاطمة *

> حمدالله ع السلامة يا فاطمة ...  ... كل سنة وانتي طيبة  ...
> 
> موضوع جميل يا فاطمة بس انتي ما قولتيش هنضحك امتا  
> 
> 
> سلميلي على ميس غادة واديها دي  ... 
> 
> 
> عايزين نكت كمان


الله يسلمك 

وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب يا استاذ (العسل المر) 

انا هوصل الورده لميس غاده

و ان شاء الله هتسمع نكت كمان

----------


## ghazala son

واحد منسم حلق صلعة بالموس وحط راسه في سطل موية يبي يشوف من وين التنسيم 
-------------------------------------------------------- 

واحد راح يبي يشتري تذاكر، قال الموظف: تبي ذهاب وإياب والا ذهاب فقط؟ 

قال ذهاب واياب ...وهوطالع ..يضحك ويقول لعبت عليهم ابي اروح ولا انيب راجع 

------------------------------------------------------ 

لبناني سكن جنب قروي ... جاء القروي له وقال: أقول ياجارنا ترى فنجال قهوتك عندنا.... قال اللبناني: إيوه.. إيوه يمكن واحد من البزورة رماه عليكم وإلا حاجة 

------------------------------------------------------ 

واحد محشش ......يطالع في واحد فوق عينه حبة خال..... ويقول له : بالله عليك هذي عين والا غين ؟ 

------------------------------------------------------ 

واحد قروي .. ركب مع تكسي، ركب زوجته قدام علشان السواق ما يناظرها بالمراية 

------------------------------------------------------ 

عجوز في محو الأمية.... سألتها المدرسة: أعطينا جملة فيها إدغام بغنة ؟ قالت: عمن يعميك 

------------------------------------------------------ 

واحد قصير...... اهله مايخلونه يدخن في البيت ؟؟؟ يخافون يحرق الفرشة 

------------------------------------------------------ 

لاعب منحوس سجل هدف ، لما عادوه بالحركة البطيئه ، طلعت الكوره كورنر 

------------------------------------------------------- 

عجوز نبت لها ثالول في راس خشمها ...... فرحت ؟ تحسبه حبة شباب 

------------------------------------------------------- 

واحد كسول ....جداً راح للحلاق وجلس على الكرسي منزل راسه .....قال له الحلاق ...شعر ولا دقن ...قال الكسول دقن ...قال له الحلاق ارفع راسك.... قال الكسول لا خليه شعر 

------------------------------------------------------- 

شباب يدرسون في امريكا..... مات ابو واحد منهم واحتاروا كيف يعلمونه ..... واحد منهم جلف قال : انا اعلمه .... راح للي مات ابوه ..... وقال له : متى آخر مرة شفت ابوك ؟ قال : قبل شهرين ..... قال الجلف : افلقني ان شفته مرة ثاني 

------------------------------------------------------- 

قروي مع زوجته يوم تزوجوا راحوا يقضون شهر العسل ، وهو جالس معها على البحر لقاها سرحانة ، قال لها : وشفيك سرحانة عني ؟ قالت : اتخيل لو ان البحر مرق وش يكفيه من لحم !! ؟؟ قال : لاوانتي الصادقة ، قولي من وين يبي يجيبون خبز علشان يغطون ؟

----------


## العسل المر

غزالة صن .. أهلا وسهلا 
 :f2:  ...  :f2:  

وبحق - مضحكة ولكنها صعبة يا سيدي على غير الخليجيين - ونحن في منتدى مصري - نعم نهتم بالكل - ولكن موضع اهتمامنا الأساسي - مصر وابناءها ... ومن بعدهم يأتي الجميع.


كما وددت تذكيرك بأن للنكت موضوعات مخصصة - يمكنك الذهاب اليها ووضع مشاركات جديدة هناك ، فلا ضير من مشاركة صاحب الموضوع الأساسي وتقاسم التحية من الجميع - لك وله 


لا شك - تتفهمني - وبلا جدال - فهمك محل احترامي وتقديري 

وهاكم روابط لموضوعات تختص بالنكت :- 

1- http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread133480.html  ( ويحمل نفس عنوان موضوعك )  للأخت الصغيرة فاطمة* 
2- http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread129844.html  ( للفاضل وجدي محمود ) 
3- http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread129536.html ( للعضو taro2a ) 

وأنت الآن يا صديقي من وجب عليه أن يضحك ويكركر هناك  ::-s:  




مدين بالشكر ...

----------


## ahmedab216

المصرين مالهم حل ابدا ..




                        · كسلان دخل الامتحان وقع منه القلم . ‏سلم الورقة .

                    · ليه الخشب يتيم؟......‏لأ نه مقطوع من شجرة .

                    · لية الصعيدي الصغير أذكي من الصعيدي الكبير؟....... لأنة مابقالوش كتير صعيدي .

                    · واحد بلديتنا كبر دماغه معرفش يخرجها من التي شرت .

                    · مره واحد عداه العيب اخد الي بعده .

                    · ‏مرة مدرس رياضيات خلف ولدين و استنتج التالت .

                    · واحدة اتجوزت واحد شخصيته مهزوزة . ‏ركبت له أريل ..

                    · همبورجر وبيبسى و بطاطس بيجروا فى الشارع تفتكر ليه؟........ عشان وجبات سريعة .

                    · مرة دكتور اسنان اشترى عود قصب لقاه مسوس حشاه .

                    · خبير ارصاد جويه ... ‏اتجوز وخلف بنتين الكبرى 27 ‏والصغرى 13

                    · محشش لقي كنز قال:كويس فاضل الخريطة !!

                    · مين أكثر إنسان صابر في الدنيا؟؟؟ صعيدي ينتظر إليسا علي قناة إقرأ .

                    · واحدة سودة قوي ركبها عفريت حاولوا يطلعوه قالهم نفسي أطلع بس مش شايف .

                    · واحدة بتقول لجوزها اطرد السواق كان حيموتني مرتين في حادثة قال لها خلينا نديه فرصة ثالثة ....

                    · صعيدي قال لأبوه: رخصة السواجة خلصت يابوي قاله:من لفك في الشوارع طول النهار يابن الدزمة ..

                    · ‏مره واحد ابنه طلع من الأوائل .......... شفروه !

                    · ثلاثة مساطيل قاعدين في سهرة

                    § الأول : ‏أنا عندي فلوس أشتري بيها أمريكا الشمالية

                    § الثاني : ‏وأنا عندي فلوس أشتري بيها أمريكا الشمالية و الجنوبية

                    § الثالث : ‏و مين قالكم إني رح أبيع

                    ·صعيدي ربح مليون خافوا يبلغوه يموت مصدوم .. قال العمده أنا أقوله.قال يا محمدين لو ربحت مليون حتعمل بيهم إيه؟ قال:أديك نصهم ... مات العمدة !

----------


## ghazala son

انتي مش شايفه انا انا مش المنصوره  يمكن حسبتي ان انا خليجي بس انا مصري والنكت مش شرط تكون  عاميه في كل وقت وشكرا

----------


## ghazala son

وبالنسبه لاسم الموضوع انا مشفتهوش ولا اعرف انا هناك من سبقني بالعنوان

----------


## oo7

على فكرة انت بتكلم ا/عبد الرحيم على انه بنت
خلى بالك يا غزالة

----------


## فاطمة *

*  دعا احدهم زميلا له في العمل لتناول
   الغداء معه على سطح منزله...
   كي تكون علاقتهما سطحية



   * الأول : قرأت كثيرا عن أضرار التدخين 

    ألثاني : و ماذا قررت أن تفعل...هل ستقلع عن التدخين؟

    الأول :  لا سوف اقلع عن القراءة



   * سأل المعلم تلميذا : اذكر لي احد الزواحف 

    أجابه التلميذ : أخي الرضيع يا أستاذ

----------


## NghM

اجى اتخانق معاكو

----------


## مطر الشتاء

*موضوع لزيز بجد
اسمحولي اشارك
مره واحد خليجي لقى الفانوس السحري طلعله العفريت وقاله شبيك لبيك تطلب ايه
قاله ابغي كل المصرين يعودو ديارهم
قاله ليه يا عم احنا عملنالك حاجه
اتمنى لكم النوفيق*

----------


## العسل المر

تسلم ايدك يا فاطمة ...  :f2:  ... الوردة المرة دي ليكي - ودي بتاعه غادة  :f2:  ...


نكتة الإقلاع عن القراءة - جميلة 


ربنا يسعد أوقاتك - شد حيلك - عايزينك دكتوره ان شاء الله

----------


## العسل المر

> انتي مش شايفه انا انا مش المنصوره  يمكن حسبتي ان انا خليجي بس انا مصري والنكت مش شرط تكون  عاميه في كل وقت وشكرا



من قال لك هذا ... !


المشاركات في قاعة فك التكشيرة ليس لها أي معنى أن لم تات بدورها في فك تكشيرتك وتكشيرتي ! 

فكيف لي أن أفهم غير لهجتي - فأشك أن في امكانية فهمك لها من الأساس ...


أعلم أنك مصري - ولك هذه  :f2:  ...

----------


## فاطمة *

> تسلم ايدك يا فاطمة ...  ... الوردة المرة دي ليكي - ودي بتاعه غادة  ...
> 
> 
> نكتة الإقلاع عن القراءة - جميلة 
> 
> 
> ربنا يسعد أوقاتك - شد حيلك - عايزينك دكتوره ان شاء الله


متشكرة اوى على الوردة  يا استاذ (العسل المر) على فكره الاسم دة عاجبنى اوى 
واضح ان حضرتك بتحب النكت اوى و ان شاء الله هسمعك نكت على قد مأقدر
ربنا يتقبل منك و تشوفنى دكتوره (بيطرية) ان شاء الله

----------


## ghazala son

> على فكرة انت بتكلم ا/عبد الرحيم على انه بنت
> خلى بالك يا غزالة


مكنتش اعرف شكرا انك قولتلي

----------


## ghazala son

> اجى اتخانق معاكو


لا شكرا يا نغم مش للدرجه دي ان احنا نتخانق    :Mad:  علي حاجه بسيطه

----------


## ghazala son

هههههههههههههههههه تسلم ايديك علي النكت دي

----------


## هاجر زينهم

موضوع جميل جدا بصراحة خلتونى اضحك وانا كنت نسيت الضحك 
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## ghazala son

مره واحد صعيدى كان بيطلع فى الروح الشيخ دخل عليه قاله قول الشهاده بسرعه قله دبلوم زراعه

عجوزة شافت اسد خافت قالها لا تخافي انا مبكلش نواشف

مرة واحد ساب عربيته معدولة رجع لقاها مع رمزى

مرة واحدصعيدى بيدق المسمــار فى الحيطة براسة فجه واحد صعيدى تانى قله انت بتعمل اى قالو

بدق المسمار فى الحيطة مشرادى يخش قالو مهو المسمار دة مش بتاع الحيطة دى بتاع الحيطة الى ادمها

مرة اتنين مجانين واحد فيهم رسم اسد على قلبه التانى قاله انت مش خايف لياكلك قاله لا  انا راسمه من غير سنان

----------


## فاطمة *

> هههههههههههههههههه تسلم ايديك علي النكت دي


ربنا يخليكى 
ومبسوطه ان النكت عجبتك

----------


## فاطمة *

مره واحد كان بيتفرج على متش كوره ..
وكان هيموت ويكمل المتش لأخره 
فجت مرآته وقالت له : حول على القناة التانيه 
فيها طبق اليوم ولا أنت مش ناوى تتغدى

----------


## the_chemist

> مره واحد كان بيتفرج على متش كوره ..
> وكان هيموت ويكمل المتش لأخره 
> فجت مرآته وقالت له : حول على القناة التانيه 
> فيها طبق اليوم ولا أنت مش ناوى تتغدى


هههههههههههههه

طيب نعرف هو اتغدى ولا لاء

----------


## the_chemist

ههههههههههههههه

حلوة يا مان

بس الصعيدى قعد يدق المسمار في الحيطة بدماغه

والمسمار وقف مش عاوز يتحرك

صاحبنا لف يشوف فيه ايه

لقي واحد صعيدى راكن دماغه ع الحيطة

----------


## وجدى محمود

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*والله ضحكتينى*

*ربنا يفرحك*

----------


## الصقر النبيل

عسل  يا خواتى  والله      طيب  خدوا  الحته دى   اثناء اتفاقية  كامب ديفيد  شرط  الرئيس  الامريكى  على  انور السادات  و بيجن  يتمشوا  مع  بعض  كل  يوم  فى  الشارع   امام  الجمهور   اربع  ايام * والسادات  عارف  بخل  بيجن  وحبه  للفلوس   color] * السادات  جهز  فى  جيبه  شوية  برايز  فضية  -- فى  اليوم  الاول  ماشيين   والسادات  رما  بريزة  على  الطريق  قدامه  راح  بيجن  مميل  ياخدها  السادات  ادالو شلوت -- واليوم الثانى  اتكررت  وبيجن  اخد  نفس الشلوت -- وفى  اليوم  الثالث بعد  الشلوت   راح  بيجن  للرئيس  الامريكى  و قلله  انا  اتهريت  شلاليت  قلله  يا اخى  خذ  شوية  برايز  اهم  و بكره  ارميله  بريزه  قدامه   هيميل  ياخدها  اديلو انت شلوت   وفى اليوم  الرابع  ماشيين  مع  بعضهم  وبيجن  رمى  البريزة  قدام  السادات -- السادات  قلله  يا  عبيط  دى  نص  جنيه  --بيجن  قال  صحيح!!!      و ميل  عليها  عشان  ياخدها  راح  السادات  مديلو  نفس  الشلوت****

----------


## mohamed salama

مسطول بيسأل الشيخ
ينفع الصلاه من غير وضوء؟
قاله لا طبعا مينفعش
قاله ايه رأيك! انا صليت امبارح ونفع!!!!!

----------


## ahmedab216

واحد نيته مش حلوة ... بني جامع ..

كل يوم جمعة يستني ان الناس تيجي تصلي في الجامع بتاعه .. مفيش فايده .. و لا واحد بيروح ناحية الجامع بتاعه خالص ..!!

جاب شوية عيال .. و وقفوا قدام الجامع ... و قعدوا يصقفوا و يهتفوا ..

من غير وضوء من غير وضوء !!!!

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* 
 كذاب راح للحج حتى يتوب ولما رجع قال رايت ابو جهل راكب سيارة شبح عليها رقم حكومي قريش

***********************

مدرس بيسأل تلميذ ما هي انواع الاقمار قال:

قمر طبيعي 

و

قمر صناعي 

و

قمر الدين

***********************

 مرة واحد شحات راح لواحدعجلاتى فقاله اعطنى مما أعطاك الله ... العجلاتى قاله .. خد لك لفة


***********************


*

----------


## rosey19

امام جامع بيطول فى خطبه الجمعه ساعه

 الناش اشتكوه للحكومه... 

  الجمعه اللى بعدها خلاها نص ساعه ... اشتكوه

  الجمعه اللى بعدها خلاها ربع ساعه .... اشتكوه

  الجمعه اللى بعدها طلع المنبر وقال للناس اللى عارف قصه سينا موسى يروح

  واللى غارف قصه سيدنا يوسف  ميجيش الجمعه الجايه............

----------


## فهد عبدالله

احب اسلم على الجميع واشكر لهم خفة الدم وحلو الكلام
من الرياض احييكمو وارسل لكم احلى سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## OuDy

مرة واحد راح يخطب واحده، باباها قال له بس البنت لسة بتدرس، قال له خلاص اجلها في الفسحه 
ابعت لنا نكتـة   
    أرسل لصديق   

 ::mazika:: 


مرة واحد غبي ابنه قاله انا عاوز موبايل ابوه قاله موافق بس بشرط تركب اخواتك معاك 
ابعت لنا نكتـة   
    أرسل لصديق   


 :Lookaround2:  :Bicycle: 

واحد غبي عنده ارق ومش عارف ينام....قال له صاحبه عندي لك طريقة للنوم مؤكدة...عد من واحد الى خمسميه... أخونا مكدبش خبر... وأول ما الدنيا ليلت راح للسرير وبدا يعد .. واحد .. اثنين .. ولما وصـل الى ميه وتسعة وتسعين ...كبس عليه النوم … قـام جري غـسـل وشه ورجــع للـسـريـر يـكـمـل الـعـد 


 :Mad:  :Cold:  ::nooo::

----------


## OuDy

مرة واحد راح يخطب واحده، باباها قال له بس البنت لسة بتدرس، قال له خلاص اجلها في الفسحه 
ابعت لنا نكتـة   
    أرسل لصديق   

 ::mazika:: 



مرة واحد رخم اوى وقع في حفرة ، قال احسن 


 :hey:  ::sorry:: 



مره اتنين متاخرين على المدرسه الاستاذ بيسال الاول انت ايه اللى اخرك قاله كانت فيه 5 جنيه ضيعه مني وبدور عليها فمسك التانى وانته ايه اللى اخرك قاله أصل انا اللى كنت دايس عليها

----------


## مس نور

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


نكت رائعة تدل على خفة دم صاحبة الموضوع


مشكووووووووووووووووورة على الموضوع

----------


## فاطمة *

المرآة لزوجها البخيل : رايتك البارحة في حلمي انك اشتريت لي ساعة 

 قال الزوج : إذن ارتديها في الحلم القادم






رجل يسال صديقه : ما تلك النقطة الزرقاء فى الجدار

الصديق : انها نملة ترتدى بنطلون قماش جينز 






فى يوم ذهب جحا الى البحر كى يصطاد السمك فاخذ ورقه و كتب عليها ((طعم)) و وضعها فى الصنارة و عندما جذب الصناره وجد ورقه مكتوب عليها ((سمكه))

----------


## غادة جاد

> المرآة لزوجها البخيل : رايتك البارحة في حلمي انك اشتريت لي ساعة 
> 
>  قال الزوج : إذن ارتديها في الحلم القادم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
قفشتك
انتي ايه يا بنت اللي مخليكي
سايبة الحصة وقاعدة هنا


طييييييييييييب يا فاطمة
يالا اسبقيني على مكتب المديرة
نهارك مش فايت*

----------


## فاطمة *

> *
> قفشتك
> انتي ايه يا بنت اللي مخليكي
> سايبة الحصة وقاعدة هنا
> 
> 
> طييييييييييييب يا فاطمة
> يالا اسبقيني على مكتب المديرة
> نهارك مش فايت*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ازيك يا ميس 
انا قاعدة هنا بنكت ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## السامورى

الف شكر 
    حليت ليه مشكلة جامدة
الف شكر

----------


## فاطمة *

ليه الفيل بيخاف يقف مع النمله خطيبته لوحدهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

علشان خايف من اخوها (ههههههههههه)





ليه النمله بتقف بين شمعتين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عشان تغنى "انا بين نارين  انا بين نارين"

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة اوى يا فاطمة
تسلم ايدك

----------


## فاطمة *

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة اوى يا فاطمة
> تسلم ايدك


تسلمى يا حبيبتى 
على فكرة لسة فى تانى بس انا نسياهم دلوقتى 
انتظرى البقية قريبا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> تسلمى يا حبيبتى 
> على فكرة لسة فى تانى بس انا نسياهم دلوقتى 
> انتظرى البقية قريبا


لا يا فاطمة ركززززززززززززززززى
محتاجين كل كلمة تخلق ضحكتنا
تسلم ايدك على الضحكة الجميلة
منتظرررررررررررررينك
 :f2:

----------


## فاطمة *

قيل لفضولى : نعطيك نصف ما نملك اذا وعدت الاتدس انفك فيما لا يعنيك 
قال الفضولى : ومن سياخذ النصف الباقى



مرة حكم مباراه كرة قدم جلس فى مقهى و طلب (واحد صفر)



سؤال بقى والشاطر يحله 
لماذا يغسل اللاعب يده قبل بداية المباراه؟؟؟؟؟!!!
عاوزة اقرا حلول كتيرة 
و الحل هقولوه  اذا غلب حماركم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> قيل لفضولى : نعطيك نصف ما نملك اذا وعدت الاتدس انفك فيما لا يعنيك 
> قال الفضولى : ومن سياخذ النصف الباقى


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اللى فيه داااااااااااااء  :: 




> مرة حكم مباراه كرة قدم جلس فى مقهى و طلب (واحد صفر)


ومعاهم جوووووووون وصلحه هههههههههههههههههههه




> سؤال بقى والشاطر يحله 
> لماذا يغسل اللاعب يده قبل بداية المباراه؟؟؟؟؟!!!
> عاوزة اقرا حلول كتيرة 
> و الحل هقولوه  اذا غلب حماركم


امممممممممممممممممممم
هفكر واجيلك تانى يا بطوط


تسلم ايدك ياقمراية
 :f2:

----------


## فاطمة *

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اللى فيه داااااااااااااء 
> 
> 
> ومعاهم جوووووووون وصلحه هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> امممممممممممممممممممم
> هفكر واجيلك تانى يا بطوط
> ...


 حلو اوى (و معاهم جون و صلحه )ههههههههههههههههه

انا مستانية اجابتك 

اشكرك على المشاركة

----------


## mas2000hhur

واحد نذل عنده تاكسي،
طلق مراته،
راح يوصلها لبيت ابوها
شغّل العدّاد 

------------ --------- ---
حرامي ( نذل ) دخل بيت . ما
لقا حاجة يسرقها ...
اتصل بأمريكا
و خلى السماعة مرفوعة !!!
و نزل 
------------ --------- ---
واحد نذل صوّر أبوه وهم
بيدفنوه .........
وكل يوم يفرج الشريط
لأمه !! 
------------ --------- ---
واحد نذل اتصل براديو
نجوم إف إم و طلب أغنية
' بابا فين ' .... وأهداها
للأيتام فى يوم اليتيم 
------------ --------- -------
واحد نذل قعد سنة
يتحايل على حبيبته
علشان تخرج معاه ، ولما
وافقت راح قال لأبوها 
------------ --------- --
واحد نذل عينوه مدرّس
بمدرسة معوَّقين،
حط أول حصة , ألعاب
رياضية ' قفز حواجز '

------------ --------- ---
نذل خصمت الدولة نصف
راتبه كتبرع للإنتفاضة
قام إتبرع بالنص الثاني لإسرائيل
 :gp:  :gp:  :gp:

----------


## الشمس المصرية

> واحد عيّنوه رئيس
> الشرطة،
> أول حاجة عملها غير رقم
> الطوارئ من 122
> إلى 09742806329577935


:) 

جميلة جدا 
شكرا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حلو اوى (و معاهم جون و صلحه )ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا مستانية اجابتك 
> 
> اشكرك على المشاركة


غلببببببببببببببب يا بطوطة
غششينى  :: 




> واحد نذل عنده تاكسي،
> طلق مراته،
> راح يوصلها لبيت ابوها
> شغّل العدّاد 
> 
> ------------ --------- ---
> حرامي ( نذل ) دخل بيت . ما
> لقا حاجة يسرقها ...
> اتصل بأمريكا
> ...


النداااااااااااالة كنز لا يفنى  :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك اخى العزيز
نورت البنك
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

أنا كنت حطيت نكتة هنا والظاهر أنه تم حذفها

مش عارف ليه

النكتة بتقول وتانى مرة

كان في واحد خواجة معدى من قدام جزار

الجزار بيرمى الميه الوسخة جت علي هدوم الخواجة

الخواجة بص له وقال: ايه مفيس مخ

الجزار قال له: كان عندنا وبعناه

اياكى تحذفيها تانى

----------


## وجدى محمود

*تصدقى ياعبير أول مره اعرف إن ده موضوعك*

*وغنه خاص بالنكت*

*عايزين جديد*

*بس كده*

*أدى الجديد اللانج*

*واحد بلدينا خد مراته لأول مره للكوافير*

*قعدت على الكرسى والكوافير سألها*

*أيوه يامدام*

*تحبى شعرك ماشت ولا ناعم ولا مدرج*

*قالته على مافكر    فلينى الأول*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*لاااااااااااااااااااااء مش إنتى والله*

----------


## waleed_2005

والله نكت جميلة وشكرا لكم جميعا على المشاركات الجميلة دى وتقبلوا مرورى جميعا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أنا كنت حطيت نكتة هنا والظاهر أنه تم حذفها
> 
> مش عارف ليه
> 
> النكتة بتقول وتانى مرة
> 
> كان في واحد خواجة معدى من قدام جزار
> 
> الجزار بيرمى الميه الوسخة جت علي هدوم الخواجة
> ...


هحذفهااااااااااااااااااا  ::p: 




> *تصدقى ياعبير أول مره اعرف إن ده موضوعك*
> 
> *وغنه خاص بالنكت*
> 
> *عايزين جديد*
> 
> *بس كده*
> 
> *أدى الجديد اللانج*
> ...


ماشى ماااااااااشى يا استاذ وجدى
لا يافندم دا موضوع مشترك بين كل اعضاء فك التكشيرة
انا بس احتليته باسمى  :: 

نورت البنك اخى العزيز
 :f2: 




> والله نكت جميلة وشكرا لكم جميعا على المشاركات الجميلة دى وتقبلوا مرورى جميعا


نورت بنك النكت استاذ وليد
اسعدنا مرورك وتواجدك معنا
 :f2:

----------


## اسامةعبدالعال

كلها حلوة يا جماعة مشكورييين اسمعوا دى بلديتنا اول مرة ينزل مصر وفي ميدان رمسيس لقي واحد واقف بيقول 88    88   88  راح مشوار ورجع لقي صاحبنا بيقول 96   96  96 راح مشوار ورجع لقاة بيقول 112   112   112 فحب يعرف هو بيعد اية فسالة  الراجل قالة ملكش دعوة  صمم يعرف فصاحبنا رمي جنية علي الارض فوطى بلديتنا يجيبة  فرزعة علي قفاة وقال 113    113    113                                 \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\                                           \\\\\\\\\\\                                                                                                            بلديتنا مراتة منكدة علية عاوزة تلفزيون جديد وهو ممعاهوش فراح المعرض شاف واحد ب1000 جنية واتفق مع صاحب المعرض انة يديلة 1000 قفا وياخد التلفزيون  وفعلا روح قفاة وارم  ومعاة التلفزيون                                                                                                                                          بعدها بشهر مراتة شافتة بيهرش فى قفاة  قالتلة هو لسة واجعك                                                                                                                                              قالها لا بس بفكر اجيب الدش

----------


## اسامةعبدالعال

:Biggrin:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Biggrin: واللة يا جماعة انا تعبت من كتر الضحك  واتاخرت عن ميعاد نومى والظاهر مش هقدر اروح الشغل بكرة من كتر السهر وخدوا دي \\\\ واحد معدي علي كوبري 6 اكتوبر شاف جماعة بلدياتكم بيهتفوا  بيب بيب هريدي  بيب بيب هريدي راح الشغل وهو راجع لقي نفس الحكاية  بيب بيب هريدي بيب بيب هريدي  وتاني يوم و3 يوم نفس الحكاية فحب يعرف اية الحكاية فسال واحد من اللى واقفين فقالة اكتر واحد حداكم بيجعد تحت المية جد اية فقالة 5 دقايق قالة هريدي واد عمي بجالة 3 ايام مرديش يطلع واصل\\\\

----------


## taro2a1

مرة ابرتين وقعوا على الأرض واحدة رنت، وواحدة بعتت كلمني شكرا

----------


## the_chemist

> مرة ابرتين وقعوا على الأرض واحدة رنت، وواحدة بعتت كلمني شكرا


ههههههههههههههههه

أنت فينك ياراجل

وحشتنى

please call me

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ههههههههههههههههه

تسلم إيدك

----------


## taro2a1

مره واحد صعيدى بيمتحن جاله سؤال 

ضع إن فى جمله

قال:  إشتريت تليفون إن 73

هههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مره واحد صعيدى بيمتحن جاله سؤال 
> 
> ضع إن فى جمله
> 
> قال:  إشتريت تليفون إن 73
> 
> هههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا استاذ طارق
نبيييييييييييييه ما شاء الله عليه  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مرة ابرتين وقعوا على الأرض واحدة رنت، وواحدة بعتت كلمني شكرا


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بقى التاينة كانت خارج نطاق الخدمة
انا كنت معاها وسمعت  ::

----------


## وجدى محمود

طفل بيسأل أمه

السمك ده إسمه إيه ياماما

قالتله بربونى

قالها  

بربورك والله مأنا أكل

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يع يع يع يع يع يع يع يع يع

----------


## فراشة

إتنين صعايده بيلعبوا شطرنج ،الملك مات مشلول.


......


واحد وهو مروح بيته إتصل بمراته قالها جهزيلى الميه السخنه بسرعه

صاحبه قاله أيوه كدا خليك حمش

قاله طبعا يعنى هاغسل المواعين بميه بارده؟؟؟؟؟؟


ــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## وجدى محمود

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله العظيم كنت حأفطس مالضحك يافراشه

بس حابب أعرف

ده واقع معاصر ولا ماضى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


واحد بلدينا بيسأل واحد الساعه كام

قاله 10 و10

قاله وه

ماتختصر وتجول عشرين

----------


## بنت شهريار

> طفل بيسأل أمه
> 
> السمك ده إسمه إيه ياماما
> 
> قالتله بربونى
> 
> قالها  
> 
> بربورك والله مأنا أكل
> ...


يععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
واحد كلينكس هنا  :: 




> إتنين صعايده بيلعبوا شطرنج ،الملك مات مشلول.
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> واحد وهو مروح بيته إتصل بمراته قالها جهزيلى الميه السخنه بسرعه
> 
> صاحبه قاله أيوه كدا خليك حمش
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حمشششششششششششششششش فعلا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> والله العظيم كنت حأفطس مالضحك يافراشه
> 
> بس حابب أعرف
> 
> ده واقع معاصر ولا ماضى
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايديكم 
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## شحاته حسن جلال

واحد بيرخم على واحد فى التلفون
*****
***
*

شوف المكالمة حصل فيها

الرخم: الو

صاحب التليفون: الو

الرخم: السلام عليكم

: الى بترخم علية : وعليكم السلام مين

الرخم : لو سمحت الاستاذ سيد مقص موجود

الى بترخم علية : لا والله النمرة غلط

الرخم طب لما يجى قولو سوستا الترزى سأل عليك

الى بترخم علية: قلتلك ان النمرة غلط

الرخم: طب شكرا باى

الى بترخم علية: طب ياسيدى

السماعة اتقفلت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت

تانى مرة

الرخم: الو

الى بترخم علية: الو مين

الرخم السلام عليكم

الى بترخم علية: وعليك السلام

الرخم :لو سمحت الاستاذ سيد مقص موجود

الى بيترخم علية: انا قلت لحضرتك انو مش موجود والنمرة غلط

الرخم : طب ادهونى لو سمحت

الى بيترخم علية: ياعم والمصحف النمرة غلط وربنا انتا مش مصدقني لية

الرخم طب شكرا باى

الى بيترخم علية : باى ياعم

السماعة اتقلت تانى

تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت

تالت مرة

الرخم: الو

الى بترخم علية : الو مين

الرخم لو سمحت الاستاذ سيد مقص موجود

الى بيترخم علية: ياعم والله والمصحف وربنا النمرة غلط غلط غلط غلط يلهوى

 انتى اية

الرخم: طب لما يجى قولو سوستا الترزى سال عليك

الى بترخم علية : ياعم انتا بتفهمش قلتلك انى النمرة غلط

الرخم : طب باى

السماعة اتقفلت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت تيت

رابع مرة هههههههههههههههههههههه

الرخم الو

الى بترخم علية : انتا تانى ياعم غلط كفاية كدة بقى انتا عبيط ولا اية

الرخم : ياعم انا سيد مقص حد سال عليه

----------


## شحاته حسن جلال

1-الأمريكان يطورون الطائرات إف 16 إلى مقاس إف 45. 
2-استعداداً لضربة قاسية للمدابغ. 
3-اجتماع فى الرباط "لفك الجزمة" الحادة التى نشأت عن ضرب الرئيس الأمريكى.

4-الصحفى العراقى يتعرض لـ "كعب دائر". 
5-زلط يعلن مسئوليته عن الحادث.

6-أحذية الدمار الشامل تهدد أمريكا.

7-الفريق الطبى للرئيس بوش يعالجه من حادث الحذاء بجرعة "نعل لين"
.
8-الرئيس الأمريكى يقول لضاربه: كان يمكن أن أرد "ببلغة" ثانية.

9-الرئيس الأمريكى أصبح "مركوب على الرف".

10-الرئيس الأمريكى يسأل كونزاليس "كوتشى فين يا كوندى" وأنا بانضرب.

11-العراقيون يطالبون بعمل تمثال لـ "باتا". 

12-القوات الأمريكية تخرج من العراق بـ "لبيسه". 

13-تحويل الطريق أمام البيت الأبيض لـ "فردة واحدة". 

14-ما هو الشراب المفضل للرئيس بوش. 

15-يقال إن حذاء الزيدى ذات رائحة نفذاة.

16-ضرب بوش لتلميع صورته. 

17-بوريتانيا تعلن تضامنها مع الزيدى.

18-اجتماع دولى لرؤساء الدول "المحاذية" للعراق.

19-العراقيون يودعون بوش:عليك "النعلة".

20-المالكى يطلق على حملة مواجهة المتطرفين "نعل" الصحراء.

21-بوش فى طريق عودته نجا من "البوت" بأعجوبة.

22-المارينز ينقذ بوش وينعله فى "صندل" بحرى.

23-الصحافة الأمريكية بوش بين المطرقة والسندان.

24-مساعدو بوش "شمعوا الفتلة". 

25-تضارب الأنباء: هل الحذاء لزق أم خياطة؟!.

26-هل ضرب الصحفى بوش بفردتين "شمال". 

27-العراقيون يشربون "الكلة" احتفالاً بضرب بوش


29-تخليد ذكرى ضرب بوش تحت اسم "معركة الكنادر"
.
30-الصحفى العراقى كان يسمع أغنية "جوز ولا فرد" قبل الحادث.

31-هل كان حذاء الزيدى بدون طيار. 

32-الكثير من الأمريكان يصابون بـ "جزمات قلبية". 

33-الديمقراطيون يطلقون على الرئيس الأمريكى المخلوع "جورج شوز".

34-الصحافة الأمريكية: فشل زيارة الورنيش الإعلامى. 

35-فريق من الـ cia يطير للعراق لبحث كل "جوارب القضية".

36-خطاب بوش الأخير فى العراق كان "جازماً".

37-البيت الأبيض يمنع اصطحاب الصحفيين للمحمول والأحذية فى المؤتمرات الصحفية
.
38-كونزاليس رايس تقول: "لا حذاء للديمقراطية". 

39-إلى جورج بوش القاطن فى البيت الأبيض "الحذاء فيه بوذ قاتل"
. 
40-تونى بلير: أنا "مقاسى مثل بوش". 

41-ساركوزى: أشعر بالضيق الذى يعانيه الرئيس الأمريكى.

42-ما حدث للرئيس الأمريكى "غرزة" فى وجه الإدارة الأمريكية. 

43-أوباما يرفض الشراب فى صحة بوش. 

44-بوش يودع البيت الأبيض بزيارة "الجلدى" المجهول. 

45-فحص الصندوق الأسود لحذاء الزيدى. 

46-الفيفا تحسم الجدل، الزيدى يحتاج فردة ثالثة ليصبح هاترك.

47-أطباء بوش ينصحونه بتعاطى "منقوع صرم" لتفادى مضاعفات الحادث. 

48-بوش لحرسه الخاص: أنتم براطيش. 

49-ما حدث للرئيس الأمريكى سيجعله "مركوب". 

50-بعد محاولة صد الضربة عن بوش، المالكى مرشح لحراسة مرمى المنتخب العراقى.

51-البنتاجون يستعين بـ "صراماتى" لتتبع أثر مخططى العملية. 

52-جماعة كعب وفصائل أبو وردة يعلنان تضامنهما مع الزيدى.

53-"قالب" جديد للعلاقات الأمريكية العربية.

54-"هافان" تحتفل بما حدث للرئيس الأمريكى. 

55-بعد الحادثة المقاومة العراقية "كعبها" عالى على الأمريكان. 

56-أوباما يستعين بـ "نايك" وزير للخارجية نكاية فى بوش.

57- أديداس تدرس توسيع استثماراتها فى المنطقة العربية.

58-المنظمة العالمية للطاقة تمنع تخصيب اليورانيوم وتفصيلة الأحذية فى بوشهر.

59-السفير الأمريكى بالعراق يضرب "بوذ" فى وجه المالكى. 

60-كوبا تعلن 14 ديسمبر عيداً للحذاء العالمى لحقوق الإنسان. 

61-بوش يطلب من القاهرة نسخة من فيلم "حافية على جسر من الذهب". 

62-منظمة الأحذية العالمية "الفاو" تعلن رفضها للحادث.

63-الشريط الكامل للحادث يذاع فى "أحذاء 24 ساعة". 

64-هيفا وهبى تنافس بأغنية "بوش الواو". 

65- قبل رحيله: بوش يخسر "الجلد والسقط" فى العراق.

----------


## taro2a1

بلدياتنا راكب في طياره إيرانيه كل ركابها شيعه, جاهم مطب هوائي , صاحو كلهم ياعلي,

جاهم مطب ثاني ,فصاحو بأعلى صوتهم ياعلي, أستغرب الصعيدي المسكين من الموضوع , طبعا مش فاهم الموضوع .

فجاهم مطب ثالث فصاحو كلهم ياعلي,

فقام الصعيدي وصاح بأعلى صوته
.
.
.
.
.
.

.

جرى أيه ياعلي ما تسوق كويس

----------


## اسامةعبدالعال

ههههههههههه حلوة بس علي فكرة هم بيقولوا يا حسين

----------


## taro2a1

واحد غبى معدى على صوان وبيسأل هو فى ايه؟
فرد رجل وقال :ده اربعين واحد ميت
فقال الغبى نهار اسود 40 واحد ماتوا مره واحده
فقال الرجل:لأ ده واحد من اربعين يوم
فقال الغبى : ينهار اسود ولسه بتدفنوه النهارده
فقال الرجل : لأ دول دفنوه من اربعين يوم
فقال الغبى : ياه ولسه قاعدين لحد النهارده

----------


## taro2a1

> ههههههههههه حلوة بس علي فكرة هم بيقولوا يا حسين


أعتقد الي بيقول "ياحسين" هم الشيعة الأرثوذوكس، أما الي بيقول "ياعلي" هم الشيعة الكاثوليك


شكرا على المرور

----------


## the_chemist

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

سلامتك يا طارق

فينك من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا










ن

----------


## taro2a1

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> سلامتك يا طارق
> 
> فينك من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا على مرورك الكريم أبا أمنية

أنا موجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود*

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

مره واحد صعيدى جاي من السفر ومعاه جهازين فيديو و علشان خايف من الجمرك خبا واحد ف شنطه والتانى في ايده دخل علي بتاع الجمرك فقالو الشنطه دى عليها 100جنيه جمرك وجهاز الفيديو 500 جنيه الصعيدي قالو ليه مش ده فيديو و ده فيديو

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

صعيدي جاى من السفر و معاه 2بغبغنات واحد مات وهوا جاي والتانى صاحى دخل الجمرك بتاع الجمرك بيقولو البغبغان الميت ده عليه 50 جنيه جمرك و الصاحي 200 جمرك قام الصعيدى بص للبغبغان الصاحى فقلو البغبغان  هتعمل ايه يا مجنون

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

مره واحد صعيدى معاه عربيه قديمه جدا جدا ومهكعه وبطلع دخانه من كل حته فيها وهوا واقف بيها جاى واحد بعربيه اخر موديل وفخمه فوقف جنبه وقالو ايه ده انت كده بتلوس البيئه قالو مش عجباك دى طيب تعالي شوف كده فراح الصعيدى حك الكبوت بتاع العربيه فطلعلو منها عفريت شبيك لبيك تطلب ايه قالو هاتلنا اتنين شاي  جابلو العفريت الشاي الراجل انبهر قالو تبيعها قالو ابيعها بمليون جنيه كتبلو شيك و ساب عربيتو الفخمه و اخد العربيه القديمه وروح اولادو شافوه ايه ده يا بابا قالهم تعالو فراح حك كبوت العربيه  طلع العفريت شبيك لبيك قالو انا عايز 5مليون جنيه رد ا لعفريت قلو اسمع انا بجيب شاي بس

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ياااااااااااااه
وإحنا لسه جايين نضحك النهارده  :: 

تسلم إيدك

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

ها تتفك أنا متفائل خير

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

فكتههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها  أضحك الله سنك

----------


## ABOTREKA

جامدين اوى تسلم ايدك

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

الله ينور عليكم والله  نكة جميله تسلم ايديكم

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

ليه النمله كانت بتجري ورا عربية الاسعاف

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

علشان  كانت عايزه  تتبرع  بدمها

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

8 بلديتنا  نزلو القاهره خرجو من رمسيس ورايحين العبور شاورو لتكس 7 راكب السواق قالهم مقدرش اركب اكتر من سبعه  رد حسنين و قال اركبو انتو  وانا همشي ورا العربيه طلع السواق بالعربيه و حسنين وراه بنفس السرعه السواق زود السرعه حسنين زود وراه السواق يزود اكتر بردو حسنين وراه السواق بيبص ف المرايه لقي حسنين وشوه ضرب الوان  صعب عليه قال اقف اشوفه لا يموت من الجرى قالو مالك  انت تعبت وشك بيضرب الوان حسنين قالو لاء انا بديلك اشاره علشان تعدينى

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

واحد  ماشي علي كوبرى سته اكتوبر لقي واحد واقف بيعد  33  33  33  33 فراحلو قالو انت بتعمل ايه ولا بتعد ايه قالو تعالي اقولك قرب شويه قام شايله و رماه في النيل وقال 34  34  34

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

واحده بتقول لجوزه اسكت مش حلمت انك اشتريتلي فستان قلها علشان تعرفي انى مش حارمك من حاجه

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

واحده بتقول لوجزها انا  حلمت انى جرحتنى قزازه ف رجلي قلها علشان تبطلي تمشي حافيه

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

واحد صعيدي راكب القطر و مطلع دراعه من الشباك جاى قطر مقابل قطعلو دراعوه قال  واه الساعه اتلطشت[

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

واحد خواجه بيقول  لواحد صعيدي يا حبيبي احنا طلعنا القمر الصعيدي  قلو لقيتو ايه فوق الخواجه قالو لقينا طوب وظلط  و رمل الصعيدى قالو احنا اللي طلعناه

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

محمدين وحسنين راكبين الاتوبيس مع الزحمه اتفرقو من بعض محمدين بقي في الاتوبيس قدام وحسنين ف الاخر ورا الكمثري بيقول لمحمدين التذكره قالو والله ممعايه  فلوس الكمثري قلو  هديلك 3قلامه علي التذكره قالو اضرب طاخ الاول اضرب طاخ التانى اضرب طاخ التالت اضرب طاخ الرابع اضرب طاخ الخامس اضرب طاخ السادس قام مذعق يا حسنين متقطعش علشان انا قطعتلك

----------


## taro2a1

> فكتههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها  أضحك الله سنك


شكرا على المرور أخي الفاضل

----------


## taro2a1

> ياااااااااااااه
> وإحنا لسه جايين نضحك النهارده 
> 
> تسلم إيدك


*شكرا على المرور 

وبعدين بتخوفينا يعني كاتبة أخت ضابط شرطة؟؟ 

الي أعطاكي يعطينا يا ست هانم!!!!!!!*

----------


## taro2a1

> ها تتفك أنا متفائل خير


*أظن إتفكت

الحمد لله

شكرا على المرور*

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

مره واحد حلاق بيعلم ابنه الصنعه ومخليه شغال مع زبون كل ما بيص عليه يشوفو ويلاقيه بيعمل حاجه غلط يروح ضاربوه بقلم شديد بردو كده يا بن الكلب الواد يوطي ينزل يفادى القلم يجي القلم في الزبون مرتين تلاته الزبون اخدله قول تلت قلامه حلوين و الواد هوا وبيحدد للزبون بالموس قطع ودن الزبون الزبون قالو ابوك شافك الواد قالو لاء الزبون قالو طيب ارميها قبل مايشوفك هههههههههههه خايف من قلم رابع

----------


## the_chemist

> أعتقد الي بيقول "ياحسين" هم الشيعة الأرثوذوكس، أما الي بيقول "ياعلي" هم الشيعة الكاثوليك
> 
> 
> شكرا على المرور


ههههههههههههههههههههه

دى أحلى

بس خد بالك من نفسك

تحياتى   ::p:

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

واحد سافر امريكا وهوا معندهوش لغه واهم حاجه عندو انه بيشرب شاي كتير سال واحد قالو لما احب اطلب شاي اقول ايه قالو  ون تى سافر   وهوا ماشي قابل جماعه مصريين محتاسين زيوه كده قالهم تعالو اعزمكم علي شاي دخل بيهم كوفي شوب جالو الجرسون عاوز يطلب خمسه شاي مش عارف هوا يعرف يطلب واحد  بس قام مشاور علي الجماعه اصحابه وقالو ون تى تربتت تى

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

في يوم من الايام الحمار المخطط صحى من النوم وقال انا مش حمار محدش يقولي يا حمار تانى و هوا ماشي في الغابه قابل الغراب قلو صباح الخير يا حمار قالو انا مش حمار قالو امال انت ايه قالو انا سمكه قالو صباح الخير يا سمكه مشي شويه وكل ما يقابل حد من الحيوانات يدور معاه نفس الحديث لغاية ما قابل البغبغان قالو صباح الخير يا حمار قال انا مش حمار قالو امال انت ايه قال انا سمكه قالو بتعرف تعوم يا سمكه قالو لاء قالو تبقيء حمار

----------


## taro2a1

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> دى أحلى
> 
> بس خد بالك من نفسك
> 
> تحياتى


ماحدش بياخد الروح غير الي خالقها

منورنا يا أبا أمنية

----------


## احمد سمير جابر

ههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم يا مااان علي الابتسامه الجميله

----------


## نانسي عبدو

بارك الله فيك يا محمد

----------


## نانسي عبدو

ربنا يبارك فيك ضحكتنا برافو محمد عبد الراضى

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

الله يكرمك يا اخت نانسي عبدو ده بس من زوقك والله

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

واحد بلديتنا دخل في رجله مسمار  قالو  والله  ما  انت طالع

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

واحد صحي من النوم علي صوت دوشه في الشارع طلع وسال في ايه قالولو الميه مسممه دخل البيت مراته صحيت بتساله هوا في ايه قلها ما فيش حاجه اشربي ونامى

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

عروسه هبله دخلت الفراح وهى بتجري سألوها بتجري ليه قالت علشان احجزلى كرسي

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

محشش قطع راس اخوه   و  هوا  نايم و قعد يضحك  و يقول هيتجنن  لما  يصحي و ميلقيهاش

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

صعيدى مراتو جابت تؤام حلف علي الدكتور ياخد واحد

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

تؤام شاف اخوه قالو يخرب بيتك امى حمتنى مرتين انهارده

----------


## taro2a1

*واحد واقف قدام الكعبه بيدعى ...

يا رب سامحنى على كل كلمه قلتها على الصعايده 

فواحد صعيدى جه من وراه وقال له :

لو سمحت يا اخينا هى القبله ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟

الراجل قال له شفت يا رب هما اللى بينكشونى !!!!!!!!*

----------


## مـليكه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله معاه حق 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا نكتة الموسم 
صح هما الي بينكشوه
ربنا يسامحه بجد

----------


## اسامةعبدالعال

> أعتقد الي بيقول "ياحسين" هم الشيعة الأرثوذوكس، أما الي بيقول "ياعلي" هم الشيعة الكاثوليك
> 
> 
> شكرا على المرور


هههههههههههههههههههههه
 لا كويسة 
منتظرين المزيد

----------


## ahmedab216

*صعيدي اتصل بمصر للطيران بيسأل الرحلة من القاهره لــ لندن هاتخد اد ايه ..* 
 
* رد عليه الاستعلامات*

 
* وقاله: ثانيه واحده* *
 قاله:  طب شكرا 
**....................*

*محشش راح مطعم وقال لصاحب المطعم سندوتش طعمية من غير سلطة..*  
 *صاحب المطعم طلع هو كمان محشش ..*  
 *. قاله: من غير سلطة ايه؟*  
 *  رد عليه: من غير سلطة قوطة* 

 *صاحب المطعم: ماعنديش سلطة قوطة اعمله من غير سلطة طحينة؟؟؟*

_ ..................._
_ 
_*
**واحد كسلان وابنه قاعدين بياكلوا ... 
* 
* مراته خبطت علي الباب ...*  * قال لابنه قوم افتح لامك ...*  * قاله: لا دي مراتك انت..*  * قاله: ايوة بس دى امك أنت .*  *. قاله: لا دى مراتك أنت ...*  *. قاله: دى امك انت*  *قاله: لا ...*  *. قاله: طيب .... وراح منادى علي مراته وقالها: انتى طالق ..... وراح باصص لابنه ...*  *. وقاله: قوم يا فالح افتح لامك*
_................_


_
_

----------


## محمدعبدالراضي

استاذ بيسأل تلميذ  عرب كلمة شارب  
رد التلميذ قاله يعنى مش عشطان

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
غى منه فيه  :: 

تسلم ايددددددددددددددك 
 :f2:

----------


## taro2a1

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> والله معاه حق 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> فعلا نكتة الموسم 
> صح هما الي بينكشوه
> ربنا يسامحه بجد


*أشكر مرورك الكريم*

----------


## mohamed salama

غباء & غباء 
مفيش بعد كده

----------


## مـليكه

هههههههههههههههههه
ده غبي منه وفيه
تسلم اخي

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه والله معاه حق
ولا مؤاخدة .. يستاهلوا  :: 

تسلم ايدك ياأ طارق

----------


## the_chemist

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

يخرب مطنك

دا أنت صعيدى متفتح جوى جوى يا بوى

----------


## mohamed salama

هههههههههههههههه
هما اللى غاويين يتنكت عليهم
انت مفيش فى ايدك حاجه

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
الراجل قايم بالواجب اهو  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

3- كانت معركة حامية بين رجل وزوجته عندما مرّ بغل من تحت النافذة فصاح الزوج 
أعتقد أن هذا البغل من أقاربك ؟؟ فأجابته على الفور أجل إنه زوجي !!ـ

******

 ،،ـ2- كانت أمرأة تسوق أربع حمير وإذا بشابين سائرين بجانبها فقالا لها نهارك 
سعيد يا أم الحمير
 فاجابتهما على الفور نهاركم مبارك يا أولادي

******

4- قبل أن يسافر الزوج إلى أفريقيا سأل زوجته ماذا تريدين أن آتي لك من أفريقيا ؟؟
قالت له قرد صغير
فسافر الزوج وعاد ولما رأىزوجته تذكر القرد 
وضرب كفاً بكف وقال يا إلهي لقد نسيت أن آتي لك بالقرد من هناك ياحبيبتي 
فأجابته الزوجة على الفور بسيطة ياحبيبي وجودك يكفي  !!ـ

******


5- قالت الزوجة للزوج لقد كنا مجانين حينما إشترينا
البيانو قال لها الزوج
تكلمي بصيغة المفرد من فضلك فأجابته على الفور

أنت كنت مجنوناً حين إشتريت البيانوووو !!ـ

----------


## نهر الاحزان

مره واحد مسطول كان بيصلي 
اخون رن عليه
فأخينا رد
 اخوه سأله قال له انت فين؟
قال له في التحيات
شككككككككككككككرا

----------


## the_chemist

صعيدى مراته حامل

فقال لو ربنا بعت لى ولد هأصوم 3 أيام

المهم جه المولود ولد وصاحبنا صام

بعد كام يوم الولد مات

فالصعيدى قال: والله لأخصمهم من رمضان

ناموا بقي

----------


## دياب محمد

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


تسلم

----------


## hosamio702

زى السكر انتم اجدع ناس والله احنا محتاجين الضحكة وبقينا بنشحتها

----------


## مشام

If you want to happy     اقفل الكتاب وصلى على النبى

----------


## مشام

النكت كلها جميلة وان شاء الللة هيكون احسن موقع نكت

----------


## بنت شهريار

ضيوفنا الاعزاء
أ دياب محمد
أ حسام 
أ مشام
اسعدنا مروركم تواجدكم معنا
 :f2:  :f2:   :f2:

----------


## h m

فكرة تجنن كل ما تبقي زهقان تعالي هنا هاتموت من الضحك حقيقي فكرة جميلة

----------


## الملك 1

واحد امريكي وواحد فرنساوي ووحد صعيدي جات المضيفه وقال لها الامرايكي اعطيني فروله يافروله والافرنساوي قالها اعطيني منجا يا منجا والاصعيدي قالها اعطيني لبن يا جموسه

----------


## dede80

ههههههههه حلوة اوي

احدث نكتة عن الصعايدة


لما الصعايدة عرفوا ان مصر هتلاعب الجزائر مرة تانية
اخدوا المطاوي والسنج والسكاكين وسافروا على ام درمان ههههههههههه

----------


## الملك 1

> ههههههههه حلوة اوي
> 
> احدث نكتة عن الصعايدة
> 
> 
> لما الصعايدة عرفوا ان مصر هتلاعب الجزائر مرة تانية
> اخدوا المطاوي والسنج والسكاكين وسافروا على ام درمان ههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههه ليه عيزين ينتقمو شكلك ها تطلع من الصعيد وزعلان مش كده  هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## وفاء علاء

ههاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

----------


## الجنوبي ..

واللهي يااخوانا مش عارف اقول لكم أيه ... الواحد هنا بيتنشئ على ربع نكته .. شكرا لكم جميعا .
 وشوفوا دي ..

شاب بلدياتي قعد  15 سنه يصلي ويدعي ربنا .. يارب أخلف ولد .. ف الآخر نزلو ملك م السما وقالو .. أبوس إيدك إتجوز الأول .

----------


## waleed_2005

واحد نشر في إعلانات مبوبة :مطلوب زوجة!!! تاني يوم جاله 100 جواب فيهم نفس الرد: تاخد بتاعتي؟؟ 


سأل الأب ابنه الراسب للسنة الثانية على التوالي : لماذا رسبت ؟ قال الولد : لأن المدرس أتى بنفس أسئلة العام الماضي



واحد غبي جاله عقد عمل فى الكويت، يوم السفر قاعد فى المطار فالمذيع الداخلى بيقول : "
على ركاب الرحله 770 المتوجهه الى الكويت التواجد بصاله الدخول"، 
"النداء الاخير لركاب الرحله 770 المتوجهه الى الكويت التواجد بصاله الدخول."
 فموظف المطار بيقوله "رحله الكويت هتطلع يا أستاذ" ، فيرد عليه ويقوله : "يا عم دول طالعين رحله .. انا طالع شغل."



مرة واحد غبى واقف في الشارع و بيتكلم في المحمول و عمال يزعق و يقول: بس دوري تاني ، دوري كويس.
 ام واحد معدي في الشارع جه قال له: في إيه ؟؟؟؟ راح واخد المحمول منه وبيسمع … لقى ….
 (الرقم الذي طلبته غير موجود في الخدمة)!!!!



احد غبى قوى حكموا عليه بالاعدام.. بعد ما علقوه فى المشنقه قعد يشاور ويخبط بأيده ورجليه ففكروه عاوز يقول حاجه مهمه.
. ففكوه ونزلوه بسرعه…. فبص لهم وقال: ياجزم كنت هتخنق



مره واحده حامل ابنها الصغير بيسألها:ايه اللي في بطنك ده يا ماما قالتله :ده أخوك يا حبيبي…
تاني يوم و هوه في المدرسه المدرس سأله:انت عندك اخوات؟ قاله:كان عندي واحد بس ماما أكلته.



مره طالبه مشاغبه المدرس اشتكاها للمدير المدير بعتلها قال لها "عملتى ايه؟" قالت له "ولا حاحه رميت ورده من الشباك"
 قال "بس كده؟" قالتله "اه" بعد شويه لقى طالبه مدغدغه ومكسره سالها "ايه الى عمل فيكى كده؟" قالت له "
انا ورده الى اترميت من الشباك."



مرة تلميذ بيسأل الأستاذ بيقول له:هو ممكن يعاقب الإنسان على حاجة معملهاش؟قال له:لا طبعا .
 ففرح التلميذ اوى و قال له خلاص انا معملتش الواجب



واحد اخترع حبوب للحامل علشان المولود يطلع مؤدب وكل مولود فعلا نزل مؤدب .
 واحدة أخدت الحبوب وماولدتش في المعاد فراحت للدكتور عملها ولادة قيصرية ، 
لقى توأم كل واحد بيعزم علي التانى ويقول له "اتفضل" التاني يقوله "لأ اتفضل إنت الأول."

توأم بيقول لأخوه التوأم وهو متنرفز إنت كنت فين ياعم أمك حمتنى مرتين



مرة ولد صغير سأل والده: باب انت جبتني ازاي؟ قال اللأب:
 بص يا حبيبي احنا جبنا شوية سكر و حطناهم تحت السجادة جينا تاني يوم و رفعنا السجادة وجدناك.
 ففكر الابن فيها "إيه لو أبقي أب من الأن" فجاب شوية سكر و وضعهم تحت السجادة صحي تاني يوم وجد صرصور فقال:
"لو ماكونتش ابني انا كنت قتلتك." 



 تلميذ أحول بيكتب حلو قوى ..ولكن فى كراسة زميله .
.الأبلة قالتله لو ركزت وكتبت فى كراستك هاديلك هدية حلوة ..فكتب فى كراسته .
.راحت الأبله ادته بسكوتة فتحها واكلها للى جنبه



توأم قال لأخوه انت كنت فين من الصبح يازفت. ماما حمتنى مرتين



ولد سأل مامته الحامل مشير الى باطنها وقال مين ده يا ماما قالت له اخوك وقال الولد وانت بتحبيه؟
 قالت له أيوة فقال لها أمال اكلتيه ليه ؟





واحد فشار اوي جاله واحد صحبه قعد يقوله امبارح جالي ابو لهب و حنظله و كنا بنتغدا مع بعض 
قاله يا عم انت هتشتغلني قاله و هشتغلك ليه امبارح كنا على طرابيزه واحده صحبه كان هيتجنن
 المهم نزل من عنده لقى ابن الراجل قاله صحيح الكلام ده قاله كلام ايه يا عمو قاله ابوك امبارح جاله ابو لهب 
و حنظله وكانو بيتغدو مع بعض؟ قاله بصراحه يا عمو مش عارف بس انا امبارح لقيت موكب من كام ناقه كده 
وكان مكتوب عليهم ملاكي قريش



مره موجه جغرافيا دخل الفصل ووقف تلميذ قالله انا هارسم رسمه وانت تكمله الموجه رسم 
دايره الواد رسم خط فى النص،الموجه رسم خط يقسم الدايره اربعه الواد رسم له نقطه ..
 الموجه طلع من الفصل سعيد وانت مدرس ممتاز وقعد يشكر فى المدرسه 
وقال انا وقفت طالب رسمت له الكره الارضيه رسم لى خط الاستواء رسمتله خط جرينتش رسم لى نقطة مركز الكره الارضيه .
. وطلع الواد يقول عالموجه ده راجل طماع ده عينه فارغه وقاللهم رسم لى رغيف عيش عالسبوره
 قلتله انت النص وانا النص قاللى لا انا التلات ارباع وانت الربع قلتله لا بقه دانا هاخلع لك عينك



مرة واحد راح للبقال اقاله هات ببريزه حلاوه طحنيه قاله ما فيش قاله ادينى اى حاجه قاله ما فيش ، 
قاله يا عم هات اى حاجه، البقال جاب القالب وبيقطع حته علشان يديهاله قالو انت لسه هتشيل منها



مرة بنت قالت لامها : هو السمك بياكل سردين؟ قالت ا يوة قالت لها : ازاي بيفتح العلبة؟؟



مدرس انجليزى بيسأل تميذ بيقوله لو عايز تقول لواحد تعالى هنا تقوله ايه؟ قاله : اقوله come here قاله :
 ولو عايز تقوله ارجع هناك تانى ؟ قاله : الف من الناحية التانية واقوله come here.





مرة ولد صغير راح لجارته وطلب منها انها توريه لسانها فسألتة ليه: فقالها عشان ماما بتقول ان لسانك زي العقربة



مرة واحد غبي راح للدكتور علشان يكشف علي ابنه.. الدكتور دخل مع الواد اوضة الكشف..
 و بعدها بربع ساعة طلع الدكتور و فال للراجل ابنك مات.. راح طلع الواد الصغير و قال لابوه….
 بابا بابا انا لس مامتش يابا.. راح ابوه قاله اسكت يا ولد انت هتعرف اكتر من الدكتور



مره المدرس سأل الاطفال فى الفصل الى يفتكر نفسه غبى يقف … بعد شويه وقف تلميذ …
فساله المدرس و ليه بقه يا سيدي بتفتكر نفسك غبي ..فرد عليه التلميذ اصلي محبيتش اشوفك واقف لواحداك يا أستاذ


مره واحد اتصل بصاحبه فى التليفون…. ورد عليه ابنه الصغير بصوت واطى: الو بابا فين يا حبيبى…
 رد عليه: مشغول يا عمو…. طيب ماما فين: قاله ماما كمان مشغوله. يا عمو….
 قاله: طيب مشغولين فى ايه يا حبيبى… مع البوليس يا عمو…. وبيعمل ايه البوليس عندكم……
 اصلى مستخبى منهم وبيدوروا عليا… 



بعد بحث دام عدة سنوات وقف العالم أمام حشد كبير من الناس ومن بينهم علماء العالم :
وأخيراً وبعد عدة سنوات إليكم ما توصلت إليه وضع العالم على منضدة أمامه عنكبوتاً ثم قال للعنكبوت :
 امش للأمام خطوتين ،ففعل العنكبوت ثم قال :ارجع للخلف خطوتين ، ففعل العنكبوت ذلك ثم أخذ العنكبوت وخلع يديه ورجليه كلها ،
 ثم وضعها على المنضدة مرة أخرى وقل : امش للأمام خطوتين ،فلم يفعل العنكبوت ثم قال مرة أخرى :
 امش للخلف خطوتين ،فلم يفعل ذلك أيضاً وهنا نظر العالم للجمهور بكل ثقة وافتخار
 وقال :أرأيتم ذلك ،هذا ما توصلت إليه ،بأن العنكبوت إذا فقد أرجله يفقد حاسة السمع.

 مرة اتنين اصحاب بيقولو لبعض تصدق انا الخدام بتاعى غبى اوى فالتانى قالوه لا ده انا الخدام 
بتاعى اغبى فقالوه الاولانى تعالى نشوف فجه الاول ونادى الخدام بتاعه وقالوه خد الربع جنيه ده 
وروح اشترى ليه عربيه مرسيدس والتانى نادى الخدام بتاعه وقالوه روح النادى وشوفنى هناك 
ولا لآ فراحوا الخدامين و اتقبلو فى السكه فواحد منهم قال للتانى تصدق الراجل اللى انا بشتغل
 عنده غبى اوى تصور بعتنى اشتريله عربيه و ما يعرفش ان انهارده الحد والمحلات قافلة فالتانى
 قاله لا ده انا بشتغل عند واح اغبى من بتاعك تصور بعتنى النادى اشوفه هناك يعنى مش قادر يرفع سماعة التليفون و يسأل على نفسه

بلديتنا عايز يعلم ابنه انجليزى راح ابتدائي منفعش، راح ثانوى منفعش، راح الجامعة منفعش،
 قال لازم اوديه انجلترا واجوزه واحدة من هناك عشان يعرف يتكلم انجليزى، راح فى الصباحية بيقولها "
مستر هريدى موجود؟" قالتلوا "نجولو مين؟"


واحد ندل قعد يتحايل على حبيبته علشان تخرج معاه لمده سنه ولما وافقت راح قال لابوها


 مرة حلاق بيعلم ابنه الحلاقة فدخل زبون المحل يحلق دقنه فقال لابنه "لو جرحت الراجل هاضربك"
 بدأ الابن فى الحلاقة فجرح الراجل فجاء الاب ليعطيه بالكف فابعد الابن نفسه فضرب الزبون،
 ثم اكمل الابن فجرح الرجل مرة اخرى وتكرر نفس الموقف، ثم جاءت المرة الثالثة وجرح الرجل فقال للولد 
"اسرع وخبا الجرح قبل ان يراه ابوك"


واحد قاعد في أمان الله بيقرا الجرنان، وفجأة جت مراته وضربته بغطا الحلة فوق دماغه ..
 طرررررخ!!! الزوج: "فيه ايه يا بنت الحلال؟ ليه كدا؟؟؟" الزوجه:
"ايه الورقه اللي في جيب بدلتك ومكتوب عليها "سوسو"؟؟" الزوج: "
يا بنت الحلال، ده أسم الحصان اللى بنشجعه في السباق!" الزوجه صدقته وراحت لحالها…
 بعد اسبوع، الزوج قاعد في أمان الله يقرا الجرنان، وفجأة جت مراته وضربته بغطا الحلة على راسه !!
 الزوج: "خير يابنت الحلال في ايه تاني؟؟" الزوجه:"حصانك على التليفون ..!!"

نساء العالم اتحدن وقررن ان لا يقومو باى اعمال فى المنزل وبعد اسبوع تجمعو ليعرفوا النتائج الا ضراب فقالت الزوجة الفرنسية "
انا قلت لجوزى ميشيل انا مش هعمل حاجة فى البيت الاسبوع دة كلة
" وقالت "اول يوم ماشوفتش حاجة تانى يوم ماشوفتش حاجة تالت يوم بدا يغسل ويمسح
" وقالى "انتى بتتعبى اوى يا حبيبتى".وقالت الزوجة الانجليزية "
انا قلت لجوزى انا مش هعمل حاجة خالص فى البيت الاسبوع دة اول يوم مشوفتش حاجة تانى 
يوم بدا يعمل الاكل تالت يوم عشانى وغدانى برة." جت المصرية 
وقالت "انا قلت لابو العيال انا مش هعمل حاجة فى البيت الاسبوع دة
" وقالت "اول يوم ماشوفتش حاجة تانى يوم ماشوفتش حاجة تالت يوم بدات اشوف شوية بعينى الشمال."


مرة واحد مسطول رجع البيت وقعد يخبط على مراته ويقول "افتحي ياولية" 
فلما اتأخرت عليه راح ضرب صفيح الزبالة اللي قدام البيت برجله راحت خبطة في الحيطة ورجعت عورت رجليه،
 راح خبط تاني وقال "افتحي ياولية" فلما اتأخرت راح خبط الصفيحة تاني راحت رجعت وعورته في بطنة،
 كرر الموضوع تاني وضرب الصفيحة فطارت ووقعت على دماغة عورته فنادى على مراته قالها "افتحي ياولية الصفيحة هتموتني.."


مرة واحدة قالت لجوزها "إهدى حبيبى كدة وأرجع زى زمان"، الراجل طلقها و رجع لأيام العذوبية


اتنين محششين بيتفرجو على ماتش فالمزيع بيقول "دربكه فى  الدفاع، دربكه فى خط الوسط، دربكه فى الهجوم،
 أوبااااا جوة الجون" فالمحشش قال لزميله "إظاهر ان دربكه ده لعيب ميه ميه"


 واحد مسطول ركب تاكسي فالسائق قال له ممكن تشوفلي الاشاره اليمين شغاله 
ولا لا فطلع المسطول رأسه من الشباك قال للسواق شغاله مش شغاله، شغاله مش شغاله، شغاله مش شغاله!!!


مسطول بيقول لصاحبه : يا أخى أمبارح دخلت فيلم هندى هايل بتاع راجل و ست ماشيين
لقوا طفله فى اللفه خدوها و ربوها لغايه ما كبرت وفى الاخر طلعت أمهم


مرة واحد مسطول قابل واحد قاله الساعة كام قاله خمسة وخمسة فرد عليه المسطول وقاله ما تعرفشى تقول عشرة وخلاص


واحد بخيل قال لابنه : إنجح السنة دي وانا أجبلك كورة .. الولد شد حيله ونجح .. أبوه إشترى له كورة .
. وقال له : طب لو نجحت السنة الجاية أنفخها لك

واحد بخيل دخل على ولاده وقعد يزعق بصوت عالى علشان مشغلين المروحه على 3 وهما 2 بس


مرة في 3 بخلاء راحو لي تبرع لجمعية خيرية فالاول قال انا حطلع مبلغ و ارميه علي الحيطة 
و اللي يلزء حتبرع بيه اللي يوقع اخدو انا و التاني قال انا المبلغ اللي احدفو في السما و يلزق حتبرع بيه 
اللي ينزل حخدو انا و التالت قال انا حرسم خرم و ارمي الفلوس اللي يوقع جوة حتبرع بيه


واحد بخيل اوي لما اتجوز سافر قضي شهر العسل لوحده


مرة واحد بخيل شقتة ولعت ادى للمطافى رنة

سألوا بخيل : لو الدنيا برد تعمل ايه؟ قال : اقعد جنب الدفايه قالولوا لو الدنيا برد موت ؟
 قال: الزق في الدفايه قالولوا : طب لو الدنيا بقت تلج؟ قال: أمري لله ………. أفتح الدفايه وخلاص


مرة واحد بخيل حلم انه اشترى فاكهة ولحمة لبيته ولما صحى حكى لمراتة قالتله ايه البعزقة دى


واحد بخيل دخل مع ابنه سوبر ماركت الولد قال لأبوه : بأحب الشوكولاته أبوه  قاله : حبها ورجعها مكانها 


ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم

----------


## ahmedab216

كده برضه يا وليد !!! ؟؟

خلتني أضحك ...!! 

زعلان منك ... 







تسلم إيدك بجد ..

ما تحرمناش من وجودك ...

----------


## بنت شهريار

استاذ وليد
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا فى بنك النكت
فى انتظار المزيد
شكرا لك 
وسلمت يداك
 :f2:

----------


## فاطمة *

ذهب مريض لطبيب نفسي وقال له : الحقنى يا دكتور أنا بشوف الأشياء  اللي هتحصل في المستقبل 

قال الطبيب : و امتى بدأت المشكلة دي معاك 

قال المريض : الخميس الجاي 








واحد بلديتنا دخل إصبعه في مية نار 
لما طلعه مالقاهوش 
راح دخل رأسه يشوف صباعه راح فين

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله عليك يا فاطمة
وحشتينا ووحشتنا النكت بتاعتك
حمدلله على السلامة ياقمر
ومبرووووووووووووووووك النجاح
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

مره حسنى مبارك راح مدرسه ابتدائى فلما جت فتره الاسئله ولد رفع ايده
  مبارك ساله اسمك ايه فقاله رامى فقاله ايه سؤالك يا رامى ؟
  رامى : انا عندى اربع أسئلة 

  1.     ليه انت رئيس بقالك 25 سنه ؟

  2.     لسه معينتش نائب ؟

  3.     ليه ولادك ماسكين كل حاجه فى البلد ؟

  4.     ليه مصر حالتها الاقتصاديه زفت و انت مبتعملش حاجه؟


  ساعتها بالضبط رن جرس الراحه وبعد الراحه رجع مبارك وقال احنا كنا فين بقى؟
  مين عنده سؤال؟
  ولد صغير تانى رفع ايده فمبارك سأله  اسمك ايه قاله تامر فقاله سؤالك ايه يا تامر ؟
  تامر : انا عندى 6 اسئله

  1.      ليه انت رئيس بقالك 25 سنه ؟

  2.      لسه معينتش نائب ؟

  3.      ليه ولادك ماسكين كل حاجه فى البلد ؟

  4.      ليه مصر حالتها الاقتصاديه زفت و انت مبتعملش حاجه ؟

  5.      ليه جرس الراحه رن ربع ساعه بدري ؟

  6..      وبعدين فين رامى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!! 

************************





انا رايحة مع رامى حد عاوز حاجة منه ؟؟؟

----------


## فاطمة *

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله عليك يا فاطمة
> وحشتينا ووحشتنا النكت بتاعتك
> حمدلله على السلامة ياقمر
> ومبرووووووووووووووووك النجاح


الله يسلمك 
متعرفيش انا قد ايه بحب بنك النكت ده
خودى بقى النكتة دى منى 
عامل مصعد ذهب الى طبيب اسنان 
فساله الطبيب : اي سن يؤلمك 
قال العامل:السن الثانية فى الدور الثانى الى اليمين

----------


## OuDy

احلى نكت على المساطيل

واحد مسطول مروح البيت وبقالو ساعة مش عارف يفتح الباب مراتة من البلكونة بتقولو ارميلك المفتاح قالها لا المفتاح معاية ارميلى خرم الباب 




ظابط مسك واحد مسطول بالليل كان معاه حشيش سأله انت بتشرب حشيش؟ قاله ايوه يا باشا، وبتاجر فيه كمان؟ قاله ايوه ، تاني يوم اتعرض على النيابة سأله وكيل النيابة انت بتشرب حشيش؟ قاله لا يا بيه، طب بتاجر فيه؟ قاله لا يا بيه قاله ليه قلت للظابط كده؟ قاله كنت مسطول يا بيه 






مرة واحد بيروح بيتة كل يوم سكران قام من النوم الصبح وقال لمراتة انتى يا ولية كل يوم تسيبى نور الحمام منور، مراته ردت عليه اتنيل انت اللي كل يوم بتخش الثلاجة

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههه
مستر oudy
شكرا للضحكة الجميلة
اسعدنا مرورك فى بنك النكت
فى انتظار المززززززززيد
 :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

> كان في شلة شباب بنادي الغولف
> 
> كان في موبايل عالطاولة .. يرن يرن يرن
> 
> قام الزلمة حمل الموبايل وشغل السبيكر..
> 
> وقال: ألو .. ردت الزوجة : أهلين عمري هيدا انا
> 
> انت بالنادي صح؟؟
> 
> رد الرجل: اجل اجل
> 
> قالتلو حبيبي انا بالسوق وشفت مالطو جلد بيجنن حبيبي مش غالي بس $1000
> 
> قالها ولا يهمك حبيبتي اشتريه..
> 
> رجعت قالتلو وحبيبي مرئت على معرض المرسيدس شفت سيارة مرسيدس 2007 بتجنن حقها $150000
> 
> قالها بس.. ولا يهمك حبيبتي اشتريها وتكون فل أوبشن كمان.
> 
> قالتلو حبيبي والبيت اللي كنا بدنا نشتريه السنة الماضية لقيتو معروض للبيع شو رأيك ناخدو .. معروض ب $550000
> 
> قالها فاوضيهن حبيبتي واذا قبلو ب $540000
> 
> اشتريه دغري.
> 
> قالتلو اوكي حبيبي يلا بحكي معك بعدين وبخبرك شو صار .. بحبك.
> 
> الرجال : وانا كمان بحبك. باي روحي.
> 
> بس سكر الموبايل لقى كل اللي بالنادي عم يتطلعوا فيه مذهولين ومستغربين.
> 
> قام وسأل بكللللل برائة::
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> يا شباب حدا بيعرف من صاحب هالموبايل

----------


## oo7

حلوة اوى ا/وجدى 

خدو النكتة دى

واحد فيلسوف وواحد أمي
راحوا رحله تخييميه فى الغابه
وبعد ما وصلوا الى بقعه جميله...
أعدوا خيمتهم وتناولو العشاء وتسامروا


ثم ذهبوا للخيمه للنوم
وبعد منتصف الليل... ايقظ الامي صديقه الفيلسوف
وقال له: انظر الى الاعلى وقل لى ماذا ترى؟
فقال الفيلسوف: أرى ملايين النجوم
فسأله: وماذا تكتشف من هذا؟

ففكر الفيلسوف قليلا وقال:
لو قلنا فلكيا ، فهذا يدلنا على وجود مئات وملا يين الكواكب والمجرات
اما بالنسبه للوقت فتقريبا الساعه الان قبل الثالثه صباحا بدقائق،
وبالنسبه للجو....فأظن ان الجو سيكون صحوا وجميلا غدآ
ثم أخيرآ فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى يرينا قدرته ، وكم نحن ضعفاء وتافهين بالنسبه لهذا الكون العظيم
لكن قللى انت: على ماذا يدلك هذا المنظر...؟


فقال الامي :
ياحمار ، خيمتنا انسرقت

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياعينى عليه يا استاذ وجدى
الله يكون فى عون صاحب الموبايل
تسلم ايدك
 :f2: 

استاذ مصطفى
الجهل احيانا نعمة وذكاء
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد فطست من الضحك عليه
تسلم ايدك اخى العزيز
 :f2:

----------


## nody_samka

نكت تجنن لدرجة انى خسيت 3 كيلو من كتر الضحك ومش عارفة اخد نفسى
يا ترى فى علاج للحالة دى
معلش بقى انا كل النكت اللى عرفاها لقيتها هنا ومش عارفة اقول ايه
بس خدو دى على اد الحال
مرة واحد بيقول للريس مش هتلقى بقى خطبة الوداع على شعبك يا ريس
الريس قاله ليه هو الشعب هيروح فين

----------


## nody_samka

حديث بين امراتين ميتين
واحدة بتقول للتانية اسمك ايه قالتلها سامية وانتى قالت لها هدى
هدى سالت سامية : انتى موتى ازاى ؟
سامية : مت متجمدة 
هدى : ياااااااااااه دى موتة صعبة اوى
سامية : ابدا انا حسيت ببرد شديد وبعدين حسيت بدفىء ومت فى سلام وانتى موتى ازاى؟
هدى : انا مت بالجلطة
سامية : يااااااااااااه دى موتة صعبة اوى ايه اللى جابلك الجلطة
هدى : انا كنت متاكدة ان جوزى بيخونى رحت عاملة نفسى نازلة يوم وبعد نص ساعة رجعت البيت فجاة عشان اظبطه متلبس فتحت باب الشقة و لقيت جوزى قاعد لوحده قلت يبقى اكيد استخبت دورت فى كل حتة عليها تحت السرير وفى الدولاب والبلاكونة والمطبخ ومخلتش حتة غير لما دورت فيها والاخر ملاقتهاش من غيظى جاتلى جلطة ومت

سامية : الله يسامحك يا شيخة مش لو كنتى فتحتى التلاجة ودورتى فيها كان زمانا احنا الاتنين عايشين دلوقت

----------


## nody_samka

مرة واحد راسه كانت مليانة قمل
راح للدكتور الدكتور قاله اقعد 3 ساعات ادام مروحة و القمل هيطير
راح الراجل قعد ادام مروحة 3 ساعات و تانى يوم سمع القمل بيقول امبارح كان فيه عاصفة شديدة وماتت قملة بس الحمد لله الباقى كويس راح للدكتور تانى قاله حط راسك تحت المية 3 ساعات والقمل هيغرق الراجل روح عمل كدة و تانى يوم لقى القمل بيقول امبارح كان فيه فيضان فظيع بس الحمد لله ربنا نجانا راح للدكتور تانى الدكتور قاله مفيش حل غير انك تقعد 3 ساعات جنب واحد تانى والقمل هيطير من راسك لراس الراجل التانى الراجل روح وعمل كدة وتانى يوم سمع القمل بيقول امبارح كان فى معركة شديدة بينا وبين جيش معادى بس ربنا اكرمنا وانتصرنا واخدنا 10000 اسير

----------


## nody_samka

مرة واحد بلدياتنا اشترى عربية صاحبها قاله انها بتصلح نفسها بنفسها
بلدياتنا فرح اوى وحب يجربها
كسر لها الباب لقى العربية بتتكلم وبتقول يا ايها الباب ارجع الى مكانك فرجع
خلع لها الازاز قالت يا ايها الازاز ارجع الى مكانك
اتبسط اوى صاحبنا وركب العربية وساقها ونط بيها من على جبل
العربية قالت يا ايتها النفس المطمئنة ارجعى الى ربك راضية مرضية

----------


## محمود زايد

*ههههههههههه
نكت جامدة جدا 
تسلم االايادى*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نكت حلوة قوي تسلم ايدكم 

طيب خدوا دي* 

*
واحد بلدياتنا راح يبات هوا و المدام فى الهيلتون ليلة 

تانى يوم الصبح بيطلب من موظف الاستقبال الحساب و دار بينهم هذا الحوار :

الرجل : الحساب كام من فضلك ؟
الموظف : 1000 جنيه بس يافندم
الرجل : ألف جنيه ليه يا أستاذ ... كتير قوى مبلغ ألف جنيه فى ليلة
دى كانت ليلة واحدة يا محترم 

الموظف : أجرة المبيت فى الليلة بـ 400 جنيه
الرجل : طب و الـ 600 جنيه الباقيين ليه بقى إن شاء الله ؟؟
الموظف : عندك 100 جنيه أجرة الموظفين اللى بيشيلوا الشنط
سيادتك لما نزلت من التاكسى مش كان فيه شيالين بيشيلوا الشنظ منتظرينك ؟
الرجل : أما غريبة و الله ... بس أنا شيلت الشنطة بنفسى و ماحدش شالهالى
الموظف : ماهو كانوا موجودين قدام سعادتك .. ما ناديتش عليهم يشيلولك الشنطة ليه ؟؟ 

الموظف مستطرداً.... هاكمل لحضرتك باقى المبلغ
عندك 50 جنيه إستعمال سجاجيد السجادة اللى من غرفة حضرتك للمطعم
الرجل : أنا ما مشيتش على سجاجيد أنا كنت بامشى على الحتة الفاضية اللى مش مغطياها السجادة
الموظف : ماهى السجادة كانت عند سعادتك .. ما مشيتش عليها ليه ؟؟ 

الموظف : و عندك 200 جنيه إستخدام حمام السباحة
الرجل : بس احنا ما نزلناش عومنا فى الحمام خالص ... هوا احنا وش عوم و مايوهات
الموظف : حضرتك حمام السباحة كان قدام سعادتك ما نزلتوش عومتوا ليه ؟؟ 

الموظف : و عندك 100 جنيه إستعمال التليفزيون و قنوات الدش و الريسيفر فى الأوضة
الرجل : دش ايه اللى انت جاى تقول عليه !
احنا ما شغلناش امبارح غير القناة الأولى و التانية .. هوا كان فيه دش !!
الموظف : قنوات الدش كلها كانت عند سعادتك ما اتفرجتش عليها ليه ؟ 

الموظف : و عندك 150 جنيه إستعمال سخان الميه اللى بالكهربا فى الأوضة
الرجل : الدنيا كانت حر أصلاًُ و ما أستعملناش السخان فى حاجة
الموظف : مالناش دعوة .. السخان كان عند سعادتك ما إستعملتوش ليه ؟؟
الرجل : أما شيىء سخيف قوى 

انتظر الرجل لـ لحظات ثم أخرج له 400 جنيه فقط
الموظف : دول 400 جنيه بس 

الرجل : الـ 600 جنيه الباقية حق ما بوست المدام بتاعتى
الموظف : ايه الكلام الفارغ ده ... حضرتك عاوز تجيبلى مصيبة
هوا أنا بوست المدام بتاعتك خالص و لا جيت جنبها !!
الرجل : ماكانت قدامك امبارح ما بوستهاش ليه ؟؟*

----------


## Ahmed wezo

:good: 


> ابو ال ..............؟
> 
> اشترى سمكة واح البيت 
> 
> 
>  قال لام ال.....................؟
> 
> خدى السمكة دى اقليها  
> 
> ...


جامده جدا و تحيا مصر فعلا ياعم الحج 
اهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
 :good:  :hey:

----------


## mohameddessouki

* جماعة قاعدة بتحشش ....نط واحد صائحا : كبسة... ده صوت البوليس...سامعين؟*
*قالوا : سامعين....تمانين....تسعين.....*
*قالهم: دول زنؤونا*
*قالوا : زنؤونا .....زنا تانية......زنا تالتة.......*
*جه البوليس وقبض عليهم*
*فقال لهم : اوعى حد يجيب سيرتى...*
* قالوا : سيرتى....فورتى......فيفتى......*

*
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــ*

*واحد غبى فتح مصنع ثلج*
*سماه مصانع مصر للمياه الناشفة......*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــ*

*غبى فتح حساب بالبنك اعطوه بطاقة صراف راح غلفها بالبلاستيك......*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* سألوا واحد غبى: ماذا تكره ؟*
*فأجابهم أكره التمييز العنصري والزنوج......*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*اغبياء راحوا يلعبو بلياردو طلع واحد منهم ع الطاولة و قال يللا ياشباب انا الجون......*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*


*اغبياء عملوا مظاهرة........... لبسوا واحد منهم بوش وحرقوه...*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ*


*الغبى بيعمل ايه بعد ما يستحمى ؟*
*بيقلع هدومه المبلوله.......*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*


*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــ*
*واحد اتصل بمراته قائلا لها : حضرى المية السخنة على بال ما آجى......*

* صاحبه قال له : باين عليك حمش قوى..!!!!*
*قال له : امال ح اغسل المواعين بمية باردة...!!!!!*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــ*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> واحد اتصل بمراته قائلا لها : حضرى المية السخنة على بال ما آجى......
> 
> صاحبه قال له : باين عليك حمش قوى..!!!!
> قال له : امال ح اغسل المواعين بمية باردة...!!!!!


يابخته بيغسل المواعين بمية ساخنة ...
تسلم ايدك .. دمت بخير

----------


## mohameddessouki

> يابخته بيغسل المواعين بمية ساخنة ...
> تسلم ايدك .. دمت بخير


 اى والله المية الباردة متعبة....
شكرا لمرورك الكريم

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> اغبياء عملوا مظاهرة........... لبسوا واحد منهم بوش وحرقوه..


 :: 
تسلم إيدك

----------


## mohameddessouki

> تسلم إيدك


شكرا لمرورك الكريم

----------


## وفاء علاء

*نكت روعة

شكرا*

----------


## mohameddessouki

> *نكت روعة
> 
> شكرا*


*شكرا لمرورك الكريم*

----------


## nody_samka

حاجة لها اربع رجلين وطايرة فى الهوا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟






قطة واخدة بالشلوت

----------


## karamala

شكرا حلوة جدا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها

----------


## mohameddessouki

> *نكت روعة*
> 
> *شكرا*


شكرا لمرورك الكريم

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*







شكرا جزيلا لأصحاب الفكاهة ولكن القلب لا يضحك مما يحدث حوله 

وربنا ينفعنا بما علمنا 

للعلم تم اغلاق قناة الرحمة وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

وتم تغيير التردد كما منشور فى توقيعى وبرجاء نشر التردد لأكبر عدد من المواقع والمدونات والى كل من نعرفه حولنا

أتمنى أن تضع الصورة للتردد فى توقيعك كما فى توقيعى هذا 

وان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك ولا يحرمنا أجر الدعاء للخير 

فهل من ملبى فى سبيل الله ؟؟؟

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 



جزاكم الله خيرا 

سلامٌ إذا حان وقت مماتي ... وغطى التراب الطهورُ رُفاتي
وصرتُ بظلمة قبري وحيداً ... ولا من شفيعٍ سوى حسناتي 
فلا تذكروني بسوءٍ فيكفي ... الذي قد جنيتُ طوال حياتي
دعوني أنم في ضريحي سعيداً ... وعذراً على كل ماضٍ وآتِ

ولا تنس ذكر الله

*

----------


## samir badwi

رووووعة

----------


## hshpopo

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايديكم

----------


## hshpopo

قناة الرحمة وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## حسام عمر

مدرس في المرحلة الابتدائية سأل أحد الطلاب: طير يتكلم وأول حرف من إسمه الباء؟ 
الطالب1: الببغاء... 
المدرس: ممتاز .. شو إسمك؟ 
الطالب1: محمد.. 
المدرس: أبوك شو يشتغل؟ 
الطالب1: دكتور.. 
المدرس: شايفين أبناء الدكاتره كيف؟ 

راح المدرس يعطي سؤال ثاني: حيوان بطيء وأول حرف في إسمه السين؟ 
الطالب2: سلحفاة.. 
المدرس: ممتاز! شو إسمك؟ 
الطالب2: علي.. 
المدرس: شو بيشتغل أبوك؟ 
الطالب2: مهندس.. 
المدرس: شايفين أبناء المهندسين كيف؟ 

بعدها يسأل المدرس السؤال الثالث: طائر له جناحين.. ما هو؟ 
فيرد الطالب3 بسرعة: تمساح.. 
المدرس: تشوفون الغبي هذا؟ شو إسمك يا غبي؟ 
الطالب3: فيصل.. 
المدرس: شو أبوك يشتغل يا غبي؟ 
الطالب3: مدير المباحث! 
المدرس: والله يا حبيبي... هو التمساح لو يشد حيله شوي راح يطير

----------


## حسام عمر

واحد مسطول راكب طيارة خبط على كتف المضيفة وسألها الحمام فين؟ قالتله الناحية التانية راح عالكتف التاني وسألها الحمام فين؟

----------


## حسام عمر

واحد امريكي وواحد فرنساوي ووحد صعيدي جات المضيفه وقال لها الامرايكي اعطيني فروله يافروله والافرنساوي قالها اعطيني منجا يا منجا والاصعيدي قالها اعطيني لبن يا جموسه

----------


## حسام عمر

*واحد مش بيغر علي مراته فاحبت تغيظه فاتفقت مع عم حسين البقال انهم يمثلوه انهم بيخونوه* 
*قامت مخبية عم حسين في الدولاب* 
*ولما رجع جوزها من الشغل لاقها لابسة هدوم مقطعة قالها ايه اللي انت لابسه ده قالته معنديش هدوم حلوة* 
*قام مزعق وقايل لها ازاي وطلع يجري علي الدولاب* 
*وقعد يعد الفساتين* 
*ا 2 3 4 5  بعد اذنك يا عم حسين  6 7 8 9*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

محششين قعدين واحد نط وقال: كبسه في صوت بوليس انتوا سمعين؟ ... قالوا: سمعين... تمنين... تسعين... راح مصرخ وقال: اعملوا حاجه دول زنقونا قالو: زنؤنا... زناتانيه... زناتالته خدتهم الشرطه وقال للشله: اوعي حد فيكم يجيب سيرتي قالوا: سيرتي... فورتي... فيفتي

----------


## شحاته حسن جلال

مرة مذيعة عملت عملية في ظهرها...شالولها فقرة ..و حطوا برنامج


كان فيه خمسة صعايدة سموا نفسهم الشجعان التلاتة


مرة واحد قتل ابوه وأمه وخاله وبعدين قطع رجله . فسألوه ليه ؟ قال : عشان رجلى ما تجيش في القضية


واحد سباك نفسه اتسدت غرقت الشقة


واحد رمى يمين الطلاق على مراته ما جاش فيها خخخخخخخخخ
ايه هو المكتوب على قاع زجاجة المياه الغازيه في الصعيد؟؟؟؟ مكتوب : الفتح   من  الناحية الأخرى

----------


## بنت شهريار

القذافى يوم الجمعة بيسال الشيخ : ينفع اصلى الجمعه فى البيت واشوف الخطبه فى التليفزيون ؟؟ ، قالوا الشيخ وحط ملايه سودا عالتلاجه واعمل عمره بالمرة ......

----------


## the_chemist

> القذافى يوم الجمعة بيسال الشيخ : ينفع اصلى الجمعه فى البيت واشوف الخطبه فى التليفزيون ؟؟ ، قالوا الشيخ وحط ملايه سودا عالتلاجه واعمل عمره بالمرة ......


 
ولله يابنت أبوها آخر معلوماتى أنه لغي الجمعة من الأسبوع

حمداً لله علي سلامتك

----------


## the_chemist

بيقول لك يابنت أبوكى القذافي إتصل بمبارك وكان الحوار التالي

القذافي: يا بو علاء تعالي نطلع كوكب تانى نروح القمر مثلاً

مبارك: لا لا القمر مش كويس نطلع الشمس

القذافي: الشمس تحرقنا

مبارك: لاء يا أهبل ماهو احنا هنطلع بالليل

هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حنين مصر

مجمعه تجنن بجد ضحكت كتير جدا

----------


## سوما

::  ::  
شكلة حشاش من النظام السايق هههههه

----------

